# Deep Water and Shoals - A Swashbuckling Campaign



## Bob Aberton (Oct 30, 2002)

Welcome to _Deep Water and Shoals - A Swashbuckling Campaign_ .

This campaign is run my myself, Bob Aberton, and will be co-DMed by saFire, whom you probably know as the lone player in my Elfblood Wanderers Campaign.

I will post at least once a day, and probably more often.  I expect any players also to post at least once a day.  If you cannot post once a day for whatever reason (illness, vacation, etc. etc.), please inform me via email that you won't be posting for whatever length of time.  My email is thehermit246@msn.com
NO SPAM!! 

I'll need at least two players, preferably four to six, for this game.  Sign-ups begin now.

Player 1:  dead_radish
Player 2:  Tonguez
Player 3:  Xael
Player 4:  garyh
Player 5:  kenjib
Player 6:  Yellow Sign
Player 7:  Uriel_fire_of_heaven

Setting 

The campaign will be set in a homebrew of mine.  The gaming will be primarily water-based (that is, shipboard), although there will be plenty of land as well.  Remember, however, that this IS a seafaring campaign.  The setting is not too developed in my mind yet, I will post setting details in a later post.

Clerics can worship Oceanus (CN deity of storms, the ocean, and fish; Domains Water, Chaos, Luck, and Destruction) or Davy Jones, as in "Davy Jone's locker" (NE deity of secrets, drowned men, and death in general; Domains Water, Trickery, and Death), or Calypso (NG deity, protector of ships and seafarers, and navigation; Domains Knowledge, Water, Seafaring, and Healing).

If you want your character to have domains other than the ones listed here, your character can worship any number of "cult" gods, which I haven't fully fleshed out yet.  Contact me if you want your character to worship a "cult god."  

The technology level will be Rennaissance-ish, late 17th to early 18th century type technology.  Gunpowder weapons, such as Flintlock Muskets, Pistols, and Cannon, will be allowed.  Although few items from the Core Books are disallowed, plate armor and large weapons (reach weapons, greatswords, greataxes, etc.) are discouraged as they tend to be at a disadvantage on shipboard.  Take a claymore if you like, but don't be surprised if it tangles in the rigging.  Wear plate armor if you like, but don't be surprised if it sinks you.  Bows and arrows are discouraged but not disallowed.  Remember that they will seem a little silly in a Late Rennaissance era campaign, however.

The Magic Level will be more or less standard.  I reserve the right to alter or ban one or two spells, however.  Don't worry, I am not the kind of DM that enjoys screwing the players over.  Fire spells on shipboard are also not a very good idea, remember.

The Gaming Style(tm) will be more roleplaying than hack 'n' slash.  There will be a fair amount of combat (what swashbuckling campaign worth the title "swashbuckling doesn't involve combat?), but do not expect to be thrown buckets and buckets of cannon-fodder pirates to kill every session.  I feel that it is possible for roleplaying to peacefully coexist with "hack n slash," and I do not feel that combat necessarily precludes good roleplaying.    

There will be XP given out for good roleplaying.  I will use my personal judgement on how big the awards are, but the closer In-Character you are, the more XP awards will come your way. 

Character Creation

Stats will be determined by a roll (4d6 drop the lowest).  

All of the core classes will be allowed.  

Characters will start at 3rd level.  

Be aware that there are certain useful skills in this campaign not listed in the PHB.  Skills such as Profession: Artillerist(Int, trained only), Profession: Navigator(Int, trained only),  Profession: Pilot (Int), and Profession: Sailor will see a lot of use.  You may choose two of these skills to add to your character's list of class skills (regardless of character class).

All core feats, spells, and prestige classes are fine by me.  Non-core spells, feats, and prestiges classes, I prefer you email me the specifics.  I will most likely allow whatever you send for me for DM approval unless it is painfully and obviously out of balance.

All core races are allowed, and any races with an ECL of +1 are also allowed.  Non-core races and races with and ECL of greater than +1 will have to be okayed by me (like in the previous paragraph, I will probably allow anything sent to me for approval unless it is painfully and obviously out of balance).

Any other questions?  I will be using Broadsides! by Living Imagination as my Swashbuckling sourcebook, incidentally.


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2002)

First post!  

I'd love to join, as I said on the other thread.  

Thoeretical character:

Malthas, Human Fighter 1/Rogue 2.  Eventually heading to either the Duelist PrC, the Rake PrC (From War) or the Swashbuckler (From Quint fighter).

He'll be a classic swashbuckler - lightly armored rapier wielder (most likely), charismatic and dexy, hopefully.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm creating my character now - probably aim at a 'Navigator' Ranger/Cleric of Calypso with extra Skills Navigation and Piloting

and I'll send you the WhaleRider PrC I created to see if you like it (I haven't playtested it yet though)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 31, 2002)

Awesome!!  
Two replies already!
(Little dance of joy)

Oh, btw, my homebrew setting is already taking shape as well.  Tonguez, your WhaleRider PrC sounds really cool.


----------



## Xael (Oct 31, 2002)

*Well...*

I could join, if you don't mind not-so-expert-roleplayer (or messageboard-gamer for that matter).

Character idea at the point is:

Mr-know-it-all Rogue (lots of points in knowledge skills, "fighting" style would probably be unarmed) would be possible if you would allow the Education feat from Forgotten Realms Campaing Setting. If you don't have FRCS, the feat turns all knowledge skills as class skills and gives +1 bonus on 2 of them. If you would allow Rogue/Monk multiclassing I'd be happier, but i can manage without it.

Also, would you allow a drow?  (I can play a human, if you don't)

That 4d6 stat determination system will kill me (My dice hate me), but maybe that character with all ability scores below 10 will be fun to play. 

I also live in Finland, so my timezone is GMT+2 if it matters


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm interested.  A few questions:

1 - Are gunpowder weapons simple, martial, or exotic?
2 - Will you allow material from Dragon #301's Swashbuckler feature?
3 - Do you roll for our stats or do we?

I'm considering a gunpowder-based human fighter (a Musketeer basically) or maybe an elven fighter/wizard aiming at the corrected Bladesinger, available in the T&B web enhancement.  If gunpowder weapons are available to bards (as either simple weapons or their choice profiency) I might do a bard, though (not sure human or elf).


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 31, 2002)

We're working on getting him to buy Dragon 301 in the original thread of this - last I heard, he was looking online for it, and the stated infomation on the original post was basically "Send me anything I don't have, and I'll look it over" so I'd bet yes.  

And Xael: Another possible route, if you don't do the feat, is to take a level of Expert.  10 skills become class skills, including 3 exclusive skills.  It's a handy thing - a rogue 2/exper 1 has a lot of skill points, and a lot of skills.


----------



## kenjib (Oct 31, 2002)

Count me in!  I'll might play a bard, but that depends on what Gary picks.  You've definitely got first shot at that Gary, and I really don't mind playing something else if you want bard.  My other choice would probably be barbarian.  Unusual for this millieu, yes, but I think it can work in an interesting way.  I still haven't decided.


----------



## Xael (Oct 31, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *
> And Xael: Another possible route, if you don't do the feat, is to take a level of Expert.  10 skills become class skills, including 3 exclusive skills.  It's a handy thing - a rogue 2/exper 1 has a lot of skill points, and a lot of skills. *




Yes, but what would I do with the Rogue's skill points? The 10 skills are class skills only for the Expert levels. If I can't have the feat, I'll probably make an full Expert (or Expert/Monk, if allowed).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 31, 2002)

To answer some questions...

garyh:
1.  You roll the stats
2.  Gunpowder weapons are simple weapons, with a 5% chance of a misfire for regular pistols/muskets, and a 1% chance for masterwork pistols/muskets.  If a misfire occurs, the gun simply doesn't fire, although it does then need to be reloaded before firing again.
3.  All classes will have access to gunpowder weapons.  

Xael:  I will allow the Educated feat.  You're in if you want to be in.  Btw, I don't think that the timezone thing will matter, as the requirement is merely to post once a day, at whenever time of day is the most convenient.  However, my official DM post will probably occur around 8:30 PM EST, just so you know.

dead-radish:  So where could I obtain an issue of Dragon #301?

Btw everyone, I have never run or even played in an online game before, so be patient if there are screw-ups on my part, please be understanding.  I'll try to keep such screw-ups few and far between.


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *To answer some questions...
> 
> garyh:
> 1.  You roll the stats
> ...




Sounds good.  Don't worry about learning the Way of the PbP.  It's not too tough.  Just cruise the IC forum and you can see what it looks like.

Not sure where you live, but if it's the US, your local gaming store ought to have Dragon #301 available.  Some bigger, mainstream bookstores might have it in their periodicals section as well.

Oh, and in a total reverse of my earlier ideas, I'm actually gonna go with a GNOME SORCERER.  That oughta be fun  

EDIT:  One more question:  Do we get standard starting gold for 3rd level PCs as per the DMG (2,700 gp)?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello, 
  I would like to join if I could. I am planning on running a Sea Elf Druid if that is possible. Instead of being a forest type druid and am going for a oceanic type one. I will crunch some numbers and post a character for ya very soon.


----------



## Xael (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok, I'll start banging you with questions now.

1. What books do the DM('s) own.

2. Can I play drow (either DMG or FRCS version)?

3. What about Monk multiclassing? 

4. Are Instant-kill rules (I hate them) and/or clobbering used?

5. How is leveling up done?

Sorry, but I just have to know everything .

*Goes to roll the stats: "Good dice, nice dice, pretty dice, work please..."*


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 31, 2002)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Hello,
> I would like to join if I could. I am planning on running a Sea Elf Druid if that is possible. Instead of being a forest type druid and am going for a oceanic type one. I will crunch some numbers and post a character for ya very soon. *




I was considering Druid (its got some good spells) but it seems too tied to a forest setting - so how do you intend to remodel it to suit? 

Um just two things for DM Bob What is the Seafaring Domain? (and how does it compare to Travel? - I only have the core - core books (PHB/DMG) and can't find Seafaring))

My character concept is looking at being along the lines of a Half-orc Navigator-'Bocor' (voodoo witch doctor) So was thinking Druid/Cleric:Calypso domains Water/Seafaring* (travel) ) also I used a online Diceroller for stats and can send them to you if you like

and have you seen this site Septrionalis 17th Century America  its got some great renaisance ideas including rules for Ships and Seafaring Classes (Crew NPC, PrC Seahawk)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 31, 2002)

Hey there!
(waves@Garyh)
Are there still any spots left in your crew?
I was thinking of a Dwarf Wizard (maybe with a Parrot familiar  )
or a Gnome Rogue.
I check the boards frequently and I am able to post daily (comps@work as well).


----------



## garyh (Oct 31, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Hey there!
> (waves@Garyh)
> Are there still any spots left in your crew?
> I was thinking of a Dwarf Wizard (maybe with a Parrot familiar  )
> ...




(waves@Uriel)
You'll soon see that there's really only about seven people in the IC forum.  We just all play in each other's games.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted byTonguez_
> I was considering Druid (its got some good spells) but it seems too tied to a forest setting - so how do you intend to remodel it to suit?




 I am not going to change anything in the class but just make some of the abilities and spells more Ocean based. Like Barkskin could be Scaleskin, Woodland Stride would be nice to help swim through thick kelp, my animal companion will be a sea bird, fish, or ocean mammal, I will most likely stay away from fire based spells, etc.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 31, 2002)

Congratulations, Yellow Sign!  You are the final player!  The Druid idea is a good one, but it'll take some work to make it fairly playable in a mostly shipboard campaign...

As to other questions:

Xael:  
I own all the Core Books, plus Masters of the Wild and Broadsides!.  My collection, as you see, is fairly small, alas.  

You can play a DMG Drow, so long as it's not a ranger who wields a pair of scimitars... .  Seriously, though, try to come up with a good backstory for a rationale for why a subterranean drow is on shipboard.

As for monk multiclassing, a monk can multiclass freely into any of the following classes:  Rogue, Fighter, Ranger, Sorcerer, or Paladin.  Wizard and Cleric require too much singleminded devotion to a craft alien to the monk, and Bard and Barbarian both require the character to be chaotic in alignment.

No, I'm not using Instant-Kill rules for now.  I will see how it goes and then warn everyone if I think they are a good idea or not.  But they are not being used for now, or the forseeable future.
Clobbering rules, on the other hand, will be used.

Levelling-up is done when the character has enough experience & free time.  Each level up will need at least a few day's down time for training.  Right now, I would say 4 days down time for levelling-up.  However, like with Instant-Kill rules, we'll play a while, and then I'll consider whether or not I need to change the rules for levelling-up.

Good luck with the dice, Xael   I hope you don't mind my continuous "we'll play some and then see" approach to the rules, but that's sort of my style as DM.

Tonguez:

As to what the Seafaring domain is, it's a homebrew of mine, sort of like travel, but more ship-oriented than Teleport-oriented, if you know what I mean.  Here it is for what your perusal:

Deities:  Calypso
Granted Power:  Profession: Pilot, Profession: Sailor, and Profession: Navigator are all class skills.  Once per day, you may reroll any one skill check from one of the above three skills.  

Seafaring Domain Spells
1  Starlight
2  Enhance Crew
3  Fathom
4  Mend Ship
5  Determine Location  
6  Curse Voyage
7  Right Ship
8  Riverstream
9  Calypso's Blessing*

*Custom spell

Calypso's Blessing
Conjuration
Level:  Clr 9
Components:  V,S,M
Range:  Touch
Target:  one ship
Duration:  Permanent
Saving Throw:  None
Spell Resistance:  No

When a priest or priestess of Calypso casts this spell, they imbue Calypso's blessing in one vessel permanently.  This blessing has the following effects:  
The ship's top speed increases by 4 knots
The ship's maneuverability class increases by one (thus maneuverability class E becomes maneuverability class D, for example)
The ship's captain and crew gain a +4 luck bonus to all Profession: Sailor, Profession:  Pilot, and Profession:  Navigator checks while on shipboard.

The Material component for the spell is a bottle of blessed seawater (holy water), which is poured over the bow of the ship when the blessing is given.

Your character concept sounds really cool, Tonguez.  And thanks for the link, as well.  If you have the stats finished, by all means, send them to me.

Btw, everyone, all the spells from the Seafaring domain are from Broadsides.  If you do not have the book, I will send you the specifics on the spells and things that I have taken from the book.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Oct 31, 2002)

Oops, sorry, Uriel, didn't see your post...

Well, heck, why not.  But as of now, 7 player is THE limit.  Anyone else reading this, I'm sorry, but the game is full.


----------



## Xael (Nov 1, 2002)

Yay!  

My rolls:

6 (-2) Strength
14 (+2) Wisdom
14 (+2) Intelligence (16 as a drow)
12 (+1) Dexterity (14 as a drow)
5 (-3) =Probably Constitution... (If I make a drow it's 3!)
11 (-) Charisma (DMG/MM version drow= 9, FRCS drow=13)

Ability modifiers (before drow adjustments) come to 0 (2+2+1-2-3=0).

I love my dice.

Starting game with 2 or 3 HP!


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 1, 2002)

Starting a new thread in "Rogue's Gallery" for characters, since mine's getting there.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Yay!
> 
> My rolls:
> 
> ...




That qualifies as "hopeless" as per the core rules.  You can reroll those stats.  See PHB page 8.


----------



## garyh (Nov 1, 2002)

Say "Hello!" to Bimzoole Marper!!


----------



## Xael (Nov 1, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That qualifies as "hopeless" as per the core rules.  You can reroll those stats.  See PHB page 8.   *




I thought so, but I couldn't check it out since I didn't have my PHB.
New scores are a "little" better.


----------



## Xael (Nov 1, 2002)

More questions:

How do people react to drow in the gameworld?

Is the drow -2 adjusment to charisma (for males  ) applicable in your world, as it seems that it depends on the gameworld (in Forgotten Realms, males too get +2 to CHA).

Any details of the world would be helpful for the character history.

My character's going to be a cartographer, how much do I have to pay to get a s***load of maps?

Does the Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering include knowledge about explosives?


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 1, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> * How do people react to drow in the gameworld *




   They add an "n" at the end of drow.  

   Granted, I have no objection to this, as that puts them firmly into my message-based campaign, which is set underwater.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 1, 2002)

Xael:  We're using the DMG version of the drow.  

Here is my take on drow in this game:  Drow have never, never, ever come to the surface.  If your character is a drow, people will not know what to make of him, as they have never seen anything like him before.

My rationale for drow not coming to the surface is twofold:  A) they hate light, and B) they have had no reason to.

However, depending on the crew, they may view your drow character as a "jonah," which is a sailor's term for anything that brings bad luck.  Hence the -2 Cha (which I will have apply to all sexes).

I'll send you some information about what drow in my world are really like, as I don't feel like typing it all here.

A sh*tload of maps...hmm...Is that an exact sh*tload?  

I would say about 50 gold for 100 maps.

For knowledge of explosives, you would need Profession: Artillerist.  This skill is used to aim and fire cannon and also entails a large amount of knowledge on the subject of explosives.

And I will post world info for everybody at some point today.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 2, 2002)

OOC:YAH!! I rolled an 18!!!
I never roll an 18...
Er, sorry, I lost it for a sec.
Rolled (and kept in order for roleplaying fun)
13-11-16-18-13-15

Nicodemus Arfaliunium 
Dwarf Wizard 3 Align:NG 
Str 13 Dex 11 Con 18 Int 18 Wis 13 Cha 13
HP 23 (4@1st 3,2 +12 Con)
Heavy emphasis on Alchemical Items etc...
(I hope whatever ship we may be on has a steel-lined hull  )

'll post him in full asap.

OC:Garyh, I live in San Francisco and have a group that meets in Dublin on Sundays, let me know if you ever want to come and play (1 other guy is from Sac).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 2, 2002)

As promised, some world info (btw, everyone in the game will be sent via email a map of the gameworld, complete with ocean currents and prevailing winds, for your viewing pleasure [and plotting voyages])

There are three continents in the gameworld, which I still haven't thought of a good name for yet.  For now, it will be known as The World (because as far as its inhabitants know, there is no other).

The first continent contains the most advanced civilizations.  The twin empires of Espirante and Iberrea are the most dominant political powers in the continent, known as the Middle Land.  A few smaller and less important powers, such as the Kingdom of Hull, a small country on a rocky peninsula to the north of the Southern Empires, and the landlocked Principality of Demorre.  

The Middle Land, so called because it is midway between the Great East, called Rokugan by its inhabitants, and the Elven Territories in the Dim West, is a bustling hub of trade.  Colonizing vessels from Hull, Espirante, and Iberrea travel west across the storm-tossed Sundering Sea to the fabled Dim West (dim both because it is far away, and because the sun sets in the west).  Trade ships travel between Hull, Espirante, and Iberrea, and also out to the Great East, to the fabulously wealthly lands of Rokugan and Akbar.  Although Rokugan and Akbar also house great civilizations, they have become somewhat obsolete since the Middle Lands kingdoms developed carracks and galleons and gunpowder.  Additionally, at least two of the four great political powers are constantly at war with one another.  The Principality of Demorre, for example, wants a deep water port, which none of the other powers will allow it, Hull wants a greater share in colonizing the Dim West, and the Southern Empires, being both wealthy, rich empires with huge amounts of territory, naturally hate each other.  Also, a dozen or so smaller states constantly try to force themselves into greater importance in the whole confused mess.

History of the Middle Lands

The Middle Lands have recently undergone an epiphany.  Not more than three hundred years ago, they were a stew of backwards kingdoms, run rampant with evil cultists, judgemental paladins, sorcerers and wizards who all seemed to be certified pyromaniacs, and to top it all off, wandering monsters everywhere.  For hundreds of years, this foul soup of "adventurers," dragons, cultists, the undead, and evil plots to overthrow or dominate the world ran amok, and as a result, Progress and Enlightenment ground to a halt.  These were the Dark Ages.

Until, that is, two hundred years ago, when the Great Progress, or the Rennaissance, as the Iberreans call it, began.  A few tough individuals with the right stuff rose to power.  The rise to power of these leaders fortunately coincided with the discovery of gunpowder.  Adventurers, dragons, cultists, the undead, and wandering monsters were no match for gunpowder, Enlightenment, and an organized military.  Dragons, cultists, the undead, and wandering monsters where extinguished with large, professional armies using flintlock muskets, supported by regimental sorcerers (one to a regiment), and very harsh Laws for the Restriction of Adventuring were put in place.  Thus Great Progress began its irrestistable march forward.

Of course, there were still many adventurous individuals.  Without an output for their energies in the form of adventuring, they mostly joined the military, and as a result, wars became quite common.  Soon, however, shipbuilding technology had progressed to the point where long ocean voyages were possible.  The Great East was discovered first, by an Espirantish explorer named Juan de Casco.  Trade expeditions soon followed, and then the Iberreans and finally the Hullish caught on.  With countries all pouring their efforts into trade and exploration, there was a dramatic reduction in wars and illegal adventuring.

Some time later, in the year 346 GP*, a Hullish explorer,  John Standish, attempting to sail westward to the Great East, stumbled upon the Dim West, making first contact with the Grugach, the Wild Elves, whom he reported to be "savages of the highest order."  He recieved a more favorable greeting from some High Elves on his second voyage.  While he noted that they were nearly as advanced as the people of the Middle Lands, he also noted that they used only bronze, and hated and feared both iron and steel.  Although the Elves did not know much of seafaring at first, they were quick learners, and with their millenias-long lifespans, soon had a sizable fleet of swift, dangerous Galleys.

Thats as far as I'll get tonight, as I'm tired of typing.  But what do the players think?  Questions/criticisms/concerns, please tell me.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OC:Garyh, I live in San Francisco and have a group that meets in Dublin on Sundays, let me know if you ever want to come and play (1 other guy is from Sac). *




Thanks for the offer, Uriel.  I think that's a bit far for me, though.  I'm working on finalizing a game in Sac, so hopefully I can get my live D&D fix soon.


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *But what do the players think?  Questions/criticisms/concerns, please tell me. *




I think that's one heck of a world you're laying out there.  Sounds like it wil be very exciting, and I like the Earth parallels you've made.  Should be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 2, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Thats as far as I'll get tonight, as I'm tired of typing.  But what do the players think?  Questions/criticisms/concerns, please tell me. *




So what origins are available to PCs - can I be from a small offshore island or do you want us to be from a particular place (eg Hull)

Whats the status of half-orcs?

Whats the difference between the Pilot skill and the Navigation skill?

Does Navigation include both 'naked eye' Celestial Navigation and Instrument Navigation?

If I take Prof Navigator/Pilot do I still need Prof Sailor?

What does the Starlight spell do?

Can I have a tattoo?
(* tattoo is a character quirk his left hand is actually tattoo'ed with a celestial map pointing to his homeland (so he can never be lost - he just needs to point at the right star and know where home lies)


----------



## Xael (Nov 2, 2002)

*Just noticed...*

Tonguez, the armor bonus from Studded leather and bracers of armor do not stack.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Just noticed...*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> *Tonguez, the armor bonus from Studded leather and bracers of armor do not stack. *




Oh really okay - um anyone wanna by some Braces of Armour? brand New and never been used

(I've not bought magic items (imc they are found not purchased) nor created a L3 character from scratch before - so if I have made booboos pls let me know)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm glad you like my world 

Tonguez:

Your character's homeland can be wherever you want it to be.  A small offshore island is fine by me, if you like.

The status of half-orcs is that though they are derided as slow, ignorant, and stupid, their great strength and fighting ability leads to high demand for them among armies and navies.  Also, their somewhat barbaric habits and their superstition are rather large barriers, in terms of becoming accepted as just another person.  Half-orc mercenaries and half-orc "Tars" (common seamen, most Half-orcs are prevented from becoming ship's officers because of their natural slow-wittedness, theough there have been notable exceptions.) are very common, and often respected for their strength and fighting ability.  So they are respected mostly on professional terms, but are often considered an inferior race, socially speaking.

If you want your Half-orc to be a Navigator type, he/she will be rather a special Half-orc, and may be subject to ridicule by other ship's officers until the character can prove himself/herself.

The tattoo is a really cool idea.  That is definately allowed.

Answers to other questions:

Prof. Navigator includes both "naked eye" and instrumental navigation, but trying to navigate without the right instruments (charts, sextants, chronometers, etc.) will incur a rather hefty penalty. 

Prof. Navigator and Prof. Pilot skills are different in that  the ship's Pilot is the helmsman.  He is often very skilled at steering the ship, but typically does not know how to plot a course.  He can steer a course that the navigator tells him, but he typically can't plot a course.  Often the Pilot is a common Tar.  The Navigator, on the other hand, knows how to plot a course and find latitude, longitude, etc., which is often Greek to the Pilot, but he isn't typically very good at actually steering the vessel.

As a side note, characters possessing the skill Prof. Navigation often have a "leg-up" so to speak, if they want a position as a ship's officer.  The Navigator on board a ship is generally either the First Mate, the Second Mate, or the Captain.  Few vessels can afford the pay and upkeep of an officer who does nothing but navigate.

As to whether the Sailor skill is necessary even if you have the Navigation skill, I'm afraid it is.  Otherwise, you're character may be the best navigator/pilot in the world, but they'll be seasick every which way, and they won't know a mainmast from a yardarm.  I'm not forcing to take any particular skills, of course.  What skills you take are purely your choice.

The Starlight spell allows you to navigate in any conditions.  I.e., you could take a sight with your sextant even in the pitch dark, in a storm, if you have the Starlight spell.

Hope that helps.

I'll post the remaining setting details either today or tomorrow.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 2, 2002)

Are there any sailing based skills that aren't profession based?  With a wisdom penalty, my character would be completely hosed, but he's quite intelligent.  Seems like there should some things he's good at based on a high intelligence that are boat related....


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Are there any sailing based skills that aren't profession based?  With a wisdom penalty, my character would be completely hosed, but he's quite intelligent.  Seems like there should some things he's good at based on a high intelligence that are boat related.... *




Craft (Boat).


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 2, 2002)

Bah.  

I was hoping perhaps some sort of navigation that relied on being smart, as opposed to being world-wise.  Navigating by theory, rather than by inborn knowledge....

Apparently my character won't be much use on the boat, unless I redo his stats.  So this will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Xael (Nov 2, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *(I've not bought magic items (imc they are found not purchased) nor created a L3 character from scratch before - so if I have made booboos pls let me know) *




You should get 2 feats (from 1st and 3rd level), but I can only see 1 (Improved initiative).

I also don't understand the "Spells" part; at the level 1 spells it says that you can cast 3 spells (2 from levels and 1 from wis 17) and 1 domains spell. But then you have like 5 spells written there, plus 2 domain spells.


----------



## Xael (Nov 2, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Bah.
> 
> I was hoping perhaps some sort of navigation that relied on being smart, as opposed to being world-wise.  Navigating by theory, rather than by inborn knowledge....
> 
> Apparently my character won't be much use on the boat, unless I redo his stats.  So this will be interesting to see what happens. *




Knowledge, Nature? Doesn't that cover navigation by stars?


----------



## Xael (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh by the way, can the monk's Deflect Arrows -ability be used to deflect bullets?


----------



## Xael (Nov 2, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *HP 23 (4@1st 3,2 +12 Con)
> *




Umm... Isn't 4+3+2+12=*21*


----------



## kenjib (Nov 2, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Bah.
> 
> I was hoping perhaps some sort of navigation that relied on being smart, as opposed to being world-wise.  Navigating by theory, rather than by inborn knowledge....
> 
> Apparently my character won't be much use on the boat, unless I redo his stats.  So this will be interesting to see what happens. *




There are tons of other jobs to be done on a ship.  Mercenary guards, harpooners, and various craftsmen included:

Craft (smithing)
Craft (weaponsmith)
Craft (woodworking)
Craft (sailmaking)
Craft (shipwright)

Ships that go out on long trips, like whaling ships, need to be self sufficient, as they may be at sea for months, and important repairs may need to be made in remote, uncivilized, waters as they follow whale migration patterns or trade for goods with (i.e. rip off) savages.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 2, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You should get 2 feats (from 1st and 3rd level), but I can only see 1 (Improved initiative).
> 
> I also don't understand the "Spells" part; at the level 1 spells it says that you can cast 3 spells (2 from levels and 1 from wis 17) and 1 domains spell. But then you have like 5 spells written there, plus 2 domain spells.  *




Bonus spells due to high wisdom which makes 3+1domain spells not 5 oops (was doing that without looking at the book) so will ammend) 
and as to Domain I've always played that this means 1 from each domain - is that wrong is it 1 bonus spell from only 1 domain?.

and am still thinking about the feat...

*DM Bob* on the Feat issue
I am considering taking Scribe Scroll but was wondering if in keeping with the 'voodoo Bocor' theme these scrolls could instead be fetishes? ie small tokens (notted thread, feathers, carved shells) which he wears around his body and which he can call upon for their 'Mana'. Otherwise working exactly like scrolls do...


----------



## saFire (Nov 3, 2002)

> I was hoping perhaps some sort of navigation that relied on being smart, as opposed to being world-wise. Navigating by theory, rather than by inborn knowledge....




Profession Pilot and Profession Navigator, both key skills for a sailor, are both INT-based.  Your character will be a very good navigator and helmsman with high intelligence, you know.

Tonguez:  Your novel idea for scrolls is quite excellent.  Definately adds to the flavor.

Sorry everyone, but I don't think I'll be able to post more setting details today.  Tomorrow, probably.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 3, 2002)

What saFire said.

Radish, I suggest you take ranks in either Navigator or Pilot, if you have a high intelligence, otherwise I'm afraid you may be at a disadvantage on a boat.

Oh, btw, Xael, instead of the monk deflecting bullets, think of the monk dodging them, Matrix-style


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2002)

quote:

                              Originally posted by Uriel_fire_of_Heaven 
                              HP 23 (4@1st 3,2 +12 Con)




                         Umm... Isn't 4+3+2+12=21

Yep, mistake after long hours working at a Nightclub... It is 21 in the 'real' draft- to follow shortly. Thanks for the 'check', btw. I did
it to someone else in another game and I sort of felt wierd (as if I was accusing him of cheating).
Now I feel better: Even the great Ron isn't Perfect!!!.

Oh Mister DM: Nicodemus comes from a Dwarf Clan on an Island somewhere a bit removed/remote.
Toss me a name for island/country etc... or should I just make names up (?) so that I can post the little bugger in final draft form.
Thanks-Ron


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2002)

Are we starting @ min EXP for our level?
The reason I ask is in regards to Scrolls/Potions.
I was wondering how many/much exp worth I am allowed to start with.
Thanks.


----------



## Xael (Nov 3, 2002)

Added Jonah's history in the Rogue's Gallery and changed some skills.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 3, 2002)

Uriel:  Starting at minimum XP for the level.  However, if you want your character to start with potions/scrolls, just "buy," subtracting the money for them from your character's starting gold.  You'll be earning XP soon enough, then you can make your own scrolls.

Also, with regards to place names/etc. for your character history, you can just make up some stuff, and I'll add it to the map-in- progress for The World.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 3, 2002)

I rolled my stats and got a hopeless character on the first go: 10,13,6,8,10,11 but on my second go I did much better: 12,18,14,16,10,12

I will post my character today. Looking forwards to the game.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 3, 2002)

And a *BUMP* to keep it on the first page...



> Looking forwards to the game.




As am I.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 4, 2002)

And a *BUMP* for the night...

Things sure do drop fast on this forum...

btw, everyone, I'm hard at work on the map of The World.  It may be done by about Tuesday, but my scanner's broken and I don't have a paint program, so I might not be able to send it to you until next weekend.  I hope no one minds...


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 5, 2002)

*just a question*

_The constellation called the Shark sat just above the horizon and acknowledging its company through the night Malachi bowed his head in thanks. Soon the morning star would brighten indicating the approach of dawn. A good breeze carried the ship forward and Malachi knew that soon they would be around the point and approaching port - then the adventure would begin..._

so when are we scheduled to start?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 5, 2002)

Well, seeing as everyone's got their character done, I guess we can start tomorrow.

Btw, I managed to rough out a map of sorts on the crude paint program my computer has.  I am emailing it to all the players now, along with a notice that the game begins tomorrow.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 6, 2002)

I believe the phrase is Woo Woo!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 6, 2002)

I can't find Tonguez's email... 

Does anyone know Tonguez's email?  Cuz I don't...

Tonguez, if you read this before 8:30 PM EST on Thursday, November 6, 2002, please have it be known to you that the game starts on Thursday (tomorrow), and my official DM Post will come at 8:30 PM EST.

Also, could you give me your email, Tonguez?  I might need to contact you at some point in the campaign.

edit:  For anyone reading this thread, that attachment I listed on this post contains the map of The World.


----------



## garyh (Nov 6, 2002)

Bob, I haven't been able to DL the map.  Well, I DL it, but then it says it's 0 k.  Can you try posting it again, or sending it to me via e-mail?  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 6, 2002)

the map doesn't work? hmm...

I'll try emailing it to you again.

and this is NOT the official DM Post
 The Official DM Post will occur at 8:30 PM EST  on Thursday, November 6 (that's today...).

Please post your character's actions before that...Once you post your character's actions, I'll detail how you all meet in my Official DM Post.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 6, 2002)

The emailed map worked just fine.

And what sort of actions should we be posting?  I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 6, 2002)

whoops...

First screwup of the game...sorry about that

I meant, would you post something like this:




> The constellation called the Shark sat just above the horizon and acknowledging its company through the night Malachi bowed his head in thanks. Soon the morning star would brighten indicating the approach of dawn. A good breeze carried the ship forward and Malachi knew that soon they would be around the point and approaching port - then the adventure would begin...




I suppose I could write it myself, but I don't want to put words in your character's mouths, so to speak.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 6, 2002)

Ahhhh, I see.  

Malthas leaned back in the tavern and smiled.  The last voyage had been a good one.  The captain undestood that a happy crew was a good crew, and had stocked the larder with ale and mutton.  There hadn't been any problems with raiders, and the spices they were delivering had stayed in remarkably good conidtion, and they hadn't needed to toss out as much as expected, so profits were high.  

Malthas sipped at his ale, and wondered when Malachai would show up.  Maybe he was staying behind to chat with the navigator, or maybe he just didn't feel like drinking tonight.  Either way, Malthas was going to enjoy a few days in port before searching for his next home.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 6, 2002)

Morning broke.  Vemuz' earnings from his duty aboard the Ocean's Bounty were just about run out, so he decided to head over to "the Wall" this morning.  He stood waiting next to the couple dozen other jobbers invariably looking for work there every day.  He planted the butt of his long harpoon into the ground and leaned against it.

The men near him inched away subtly, unconciously.  Vemuz could hear one of them whispering, obviously thinking he was out of earshot.  The light offshore morning breeze, however, carried the voice clearly.  "Watch out fer that bloke.  I'll not be joinin' his ship, I tell ya', an if you know what's good fer ya', you won't neither.  I 'eard he once snapped a man's neck with 'is bare hands just fer steerin' the boat wrong and sendin' him into the tank.  Aye, 'twas a friend o' me brother in-law's that done seen it with 'is own eye!"

Vemuz pretended not to hear as he waited for an employer to come looking for a crew.  He didn't care what the job was, so long as the money was good.  He usually got the best money working as a harpooneer on the whaling ships.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 7, 2002)

*Official DM Post*

I'm delaying my Official Post until 9:30 PM EST to give those who haven't responded yet a chance to respond.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2002)

OOC:Bob, are we actually aboard a Ship/already acquainted with each other?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 7, 2002)

Nicodemus stepped down from the plank of the Azure Osprey, waving a farerwell to the ship's Captain (who stood leaning over the rail and smiling).
In Elvish, Nicodemus said 'Fare thee well, Brother Beneath the Waves, until we meet again.'
The old Sea Elf nodded and replied 'And to you to as well, Brother Upon the Waves, may your travels be Fortuitous and full of Excitement.'
Then the Captain disappeared beneath deck and Nico turned to the Quay before him, it the center of the early morn's bustle and awakening activity.
Fish mongers hawked their wares and urchins darted to and fro amongst the Folk, some playing, some playing at thievery. 'Come Artimus,'Nico looked about for his familiar (the tiny howler monkey was
chasing cats around the docks and howling in glee).
The 3 porters paid to lug Nico's prodigious belongings eyed the boxes and bales suspiciously, for more than once the Dwarf had yelled 'Careful, you Ninny! You'll blow us half way to the Dim West!'
Nico paid the men their coin, and with them carying his things,he set about looking for a suitable Inn to get some breakfast, the monkey in tow.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 7, 2002)

*Official DM Post*

I little early, but here it is.

(OOC: Uriel - you don't know each other but will meet shortly)

Vemuz - You are standing in your "personal space" - the other seamen give you a wide berth - near "the Wall," looking for employment, when you feel someone plucking at your sleeve.  Looking down - far, far down - you see a short, thin man who bears more resemblance to a rat than a person.

He is certainly no ship's captain.  He doesn't carry himself like one used to commanding men.  Rather, he carries himself like one used to running from them.  Nor does he dress like a sea captain.

"Allo, guv," he says, grinning nervously and showing rotten teeth.  "Lookin' fer work, are ya?  Coor, but you're a hard-lookin' brute.  If y'are lookin' fer work, come with me.  I'll buy ya a drink or two, an' mayhaps we'll discuss signin' Articles wi' someone, eh?"

He gestures to a building not far away.  It is a hulk, shorn of its masts and rigging and floating tied to the wharf.  It has a low, mean look - it looks like it would cut your throat and take your money, were it a person.  You can barely make the name on its smokestained sign.  It reads "The Frigate - Food and Beds for Weary Tars."

"Trust me," the man says, "It's a good deal better on th' inside.  An' 'ere's something ta calm yer doubts [here he presses a gold coin into your palm].  Its not a bad place, ya know.  Good drink, great gals...if ya catch my meanin'...and I know a captain or two's a reg'lar there.  If ya wanna sign Articles, there's nobbut better than Th' Ould Frigate."  He stands, awaiting your response, brazen but intimidated.  He spits out a wad of tobacco nervously.

(OOC: do you follow?)

Malachi(OOC: I now you haven't posted yet, but I'll just say you're still on the ship):  As you walk down the gangplank, hefting your seabag to your shoulder, you take a look at the town.  It is not a bad town, though it has all the attendent fixings of a port-town - prostitutes, thieves, and the like prowl the streets, rubbing shoulders with fabulously rich merchants.  Malthas, you know, has already disembarked and headed for a tavern, but you had stayed to say a brief prayer to Calypso that your next voyage be as successful as the last.

As you step down, a man taps you on the shoulder.  He is tall, sailorly type, though you notice he has been on land long enough to lose his sea-stride.

"Hey Porc...err, gu'vor.  Ya'll be looking for a tavern, eh?  An' maybe ta sign Articles afore yer money runs out...say, are ya an officer or somethin' or did ya just steal that sextant, eh?  Either way, why don't yer come this way an' I'll by y'a drink or two," he says, expectantly.

(OOC: Do you follow him?)

(Other Players:  This contains knowledge not meant for your eyes...yet.  So please don't read it, or if you do, don't act upon the info herein)
Malthas:  You are sipping your ale, relaxing and wondering where the hell Malachi is, when a small boy, eleven or twelve, walks in, striding brashly over to your table.

"Hello," he says furtively.  "Can I sit down?"  He sits down regardless, not waiting for you to respond.

"So you're fresh off that ship, the Sunset Princess, where the navigator is a Porc?  Heard someone call him Malachi, or some such?  I'd watch out, If I was you.  I seen  this Malachi talking ta one of the Runners.  Yer gotta be careful of them, ya know.  They're allus lookin' fer new sailors.  You drink with them, sometimes ya wake up on a slow boat ta Canching, if ya get my meanin', and ya don't get paid a seaman's wages, neither.  They'll Canching ya, them Runners, if'n yer not careful.   They ain't nice folk.  I'm only tellin' ya seeing as yer prolly a ship's boy like me, an' I don' wanna see us cabin boys gettin' Canchinged."  the boy obviously thinks you're a fellow child, and shares this information with you because he feels some sort of charity toward a fellow "boy."

*                          *                                         *                              *

I will give the others a chance to post before resuming my DM Post.  Anyways, Malachi, I'm sorry I didn't give you a chance to respond before I posted about you, but necessity demanded I make at least part of my DM Post.  Tomorrow, I will finish this DM Post.

Hopefully we'll have the game going full swing by the weekend.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 7, 2002)

A broad grin crosses Vemuz' face as he looks down at the little man.  His front right tooth sparkles golden.  His front left tooth is chipped.  "You don't look like you run a gig rich enough for my likes, but I'll take your gold, ale, and women, and then we can talk."  His accent is rough and unusual -- very hard to place.

Vemuz lets out a bellowing laugh and forcefully slaps the little man on the back, almost sweeping him off of his feet as he begins to walk with him toward the Frigate.  "Come then, let's go."

As he turns to walk off he looks back at the man who had been gossiping about him earlier.  A slight sneer crosses Vemuz' face as he catches his eye, spits on the ground, and then heads off toward the Frigate.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: Official DM Post*

Malachi stretched his back and surveyed the port-town his nose twitching with distaste, much better to be on the open sea or wading along an unspoilt shore.. 

He was about to go and seek Malthas when  a man taped him on the shoulder.  

"Hey Porc...err, gu'vor.  Ya'll be looking for a tavern, eh?  An' maybe ta sign Articles afore yer money runs out...say, are ya an officer or somethin' or did ya just steal that sextant, eh?  Either way, why don't yer come this way an' I'll by y'a drink or two," he says, expectantly.

The Half-orcs face is passive but his eyes grow wide in answer  
“_Beware dhe serpent tohngue_" he growls the scripture, his accent thick "_he koms wit empty promises, abide no’ youl time wit hem, his paht leads to destroction_

Ah'm luking fer a fren'” he ends abruptly "let m' be" and begins to walk away but then turns to add "dhe sextent is mine by right, Ah am a navigatorrr!"...

(ooc thanks for the Sextant and I don't mind you taking Malachi down the gangplank)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 7, 2002)

Malthas looks at the lad.  "Is that so, my friend?  That fellow you describe is a friend of mine, good and true.  If it is he, such information would be well appreciated, and worth a bit of my few coins left.  You take me where you saw him and this Runner, and tell me a bit more on the way, and I'll see my way to parting with a bit o' me wages."  Malthas taps the tattoos under his eye, "and it just might be my next voyage would need another cabin boy.  I could put in a word for you as well."

He then waits for the boy's response, his hand casually resting on the hilt of his short sword.


----------



## Xael (Nov 7, 2002)

"Jonah" walked down the city streets deciphering one of his countless maps, trying desperately to find a place where to get hired. He had already spent all his money from his last job to "self-protection", and the emptiness of his wallet was quite encouraging reason to find another job quickly.
Finally, thinking he had found a place where somebody could possibly look for a cartographer, he tucked the map to the case strapped across his back and went to look for his next job.

OOC: I have no idea where one could hire a cartographer. Some Tavern maybe, or "The Wall"?

Ps. Where the hell are we? What city/town?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 7, 2002)

Xanaphia walked down the crowded market street. Because of her emerald green hair, greenish silver skin, and elven features she got more than a couple of stares. She glanced at the assorted booths and stands. One booth with glass and clay jars full of herbs and spices caught her eye. The aged crone who was mixing a blend of spices raised her watery eyes and coughed out a greeting. After buying a few spices and giving the crone a remedy for her cough, Xanaphia continued her walk. It had been a week that she had been in this port town. The captain of the "Waverunner" had said that repairs would take several weeks and that he would not be shipping for a month or so. So Xanaphia was enjoying her time in port and thinking that she might look for a different ship. The "Waverunner" was a fine ship but Xanaphia had seen all the ports that the ship was likely to go to and she wished to see something new for a change.


----------



## garyh (Nov 7, 2002)

Bimzoole wandered the docks, looking for something...  interesting.  He'd been in port for a wek, and was eager to get out to open seas again.

Soon, he spied a half-orc with a sextant.  "My, my..." he said, "that looks intriguing.  Not many a half-orc knows what to do with one o' those.  Looks like an odd bloke..."

With that, Bimzoole followed the half-orc and another sailor, hoping to see what they might be up to.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 8, 2002)

*Official DM Post*

Vemuz:  You follow your new found "friend" to the tavern.  To your surprise, "The Frigate" looks far better on the inside than on the outside.  It is fairly clean, for a tavern, and the attractive serving girls seem to be just a cut above the average slatterns found serving in bars.

Also, there is a small knot of important-looking, welldressed men lounging in the corner - obviously captains, or at least officers, of ships.  They are sipping glasses of port and surveying the throng of ordinary seamen gulping their grog throughout the tavern.

Your friend leaves you for a moment, and walks over to the captains, where he begins to talk it up with them.  He points to you several times, and then you see  one of the captains pass him a small bag full of coins.  He then walks back to you, seeming pleased with himself.  If, however, you expected him to bring a ship's Articles to sign, you are disappointed.

"Ya wan' a drink, guv?"  He asks.  Not waiting for your reply, he calls to the bartender:  "Cappy!  A grog for me friend here.  And put a little somethin' special in it."  You notice he doesn't order a drink for himself.

Soon, a pretty young maid brings you the tumbler of grog, smiling at you winningly. (OOC:  Make a Spot Check).

(OOC:  What now?)

Malachi:  As the ratty-looking man, rebuffed by you, walks away, muttering about "Damn stupid Porcs...," You hear a gravelly voice behind you.

"You did the right thing, friend.  If you had taken him up on his offer, you'd find yourself crewing a slow boat to the middle of nowhere - what's more, for no pay.  He was Runner, the type o' scum what preys upon innocent sailors hereabouts,"  the man says.  He is a tall, powerfully built man in a fine broadcloth suit.  He has a seamanlike air about him, and he appears rather old.  His hair is white, and his face tanned, weatherbeaten, and deeply lined.  He has crows-feet in the corners of his eyes from long years peering into the sun on watch, and he has the harsh lines around his mouth that come from being Master of a vessel.

"Who be you?" You ask.

"My name is McCrenshaw.  Captain R. McCrenshaw, Master of the Grace O' Calypso, that ship over there.  She's a nice-lookin' little packet, ain't she?  The reason I was passin' by was that I was headin' to that tavern over there, The Frigate."  He points to a floating hulk moored to a dingy-looking dock nearby.  "Six o' my crew went in there t' celebrate their shore leave three days ago.  I hain't seen hide nor hair o' them since, and I'm much afraid they been Canchinged.  This whole town's full o' Runners, and thet there tavern is the worst nest o' them."

Just then, you hear a familiar voice calling your name.

"Malachi!  Malachi!"  It is your friend, Malthas.  With him is a small boy, who is fingering a coin and talking to him rapidly.

"Thet there would be my cabin boy," McCrenshaw says placidly.  "An' would that be the friend y'r lookin' for?"

Malthas reaches the other side of the street, and starts to say something to you.

Malthas:  The cabin boy has told you a good deal about the "Runners."  They lure seamen recently come off their ships to certain taverns, but mainly one known as The Frigate, where they drug the sailor's drinks and smuggle them aboard departing vessels whose captains are unwilling to pay the sailors.  "Canchinged" sailors can be troublesome, of course, but some captains are willing to deal with the trouble in return for the money they save from what is effectively slave labor by the unfortunate seamen.

Across the street, you see, to your relief, that Malachi is still standing there, now talking to an old-sea-captain-looking fellow.  The Runner, disappointed, has already begun talking it up with another victim, a short little Gnome sporting a pair of large-looking pistols and who has a pyromaniacal look to him.

"Say," the cabin boy says excitedly.  "That's me captain, Roger McCrenshaw, an' a better captain you'll not find in all the seven seas.  Yer friend is in good hands now.  Say, now that I think of it, McCrenshaw'll be wanting some new crew - had ta fire his navigator for incompetence an' his pilot fer drunkeness, and jus' three days ago, six o' me shipmates went out celebratin' their shore leave, and got themselves Canchinged.  the Captain'll be wanting some new crew, fer shore."

Bimzoole:  As you go to follow the half-orc with the sextant, you feel a tap on your shoulder.  A ratty-looking fellow whose teeth and face are in a deplorable state is grinning at you in a sly way.

"'Ey, guv'nor!  Just off yer ship, are ya?  Seems to me I know you from somewheres..." You do not recogize this man at all.  "...say, if yer wantin' ta celebrate yer shore leave, why not go over t' that tavern over yonder.  Happens I'm good friends with the bartender, and I'll buy y' a drink or three.  How s'about it?"

(OOC: Do you follow him?)

Xanaphia:  As you walk along the docks, surveying the various ships, you eventually end up near "the Wall," the remnants of the town's old sea wall, where, you learn, out of work sailors customarily gather.  You gather with the other sailors.  You also gather a good many stares.  As people see your gills, whispers of "mermaid!" go around in the crowd.  As a matter of fact, the crowd's attention seems about equally divided between yourself and a strange looking elf with black, black skin and dead-white hair.  As the two most eccentric people in the crowd, you begin to gravitate toward one another.  The odd-looking elf sees you, and looks like he is about to say something.

Jonah:  As you walk along the street, deciphering the map, you begin to wend your way toward the old seawall of the town, known to everyone simply as "the Wall."  It is customarily the place where out of work sailors gather.  In addition to gather with the other out-of-work sailors, you also gather curious stares from the populace.

"Catch a bit too much sun, there?" asks one young sailor insolently, staring at your black skin and white hair.  The other sailors guffaw, except for one.  She, like yourself, is a curious specimen, with greenish skin, blue-green hair, and...gills?  She turns to you, as though expecting you to say something.

(OOC: What do you say?)

Nicodemus:  The town is quite bustling.  In the distance, near the remains of a wall, a crowd of sailors gathered, apparently looking for work.

Nearer to you, a brutish yet oddly intelligent looking half-orc with a sextant seems to be chatting with a halfling and an old sea captain.  

Nearer still to you, a ratty-looking man is talking it up with a tiny little fellow, a gnome, if his nose is anything to judge by, with a fiery look to him.

As you dismount the gangplank with Artimus in tow, two people come up beside you simultaneously.  The one to your left is a fairly respectable looking seaman, and the one to your right is a ratty-looking landsman, very similar, in fact, to the one chatting it up with the fiery-looking gnome on the next dock over.

"Say, guv'nor, yew look glad to be on yer shore leave," says the landsman.  "Why not come on an' I'll buy ya a drink ta celebrate?  I seem ta remeber you from somewheres...maybe it'll come back t'me over a rum or two, eh?"

"Don't listen to him, friend," the sailor replies.  "He's one o' them Runners what kidnapped me shipmate t' sail on some godforsaken garbage scow t' Pondicherry, or some such place.  'E Canchinged me shipmate, I tell ya! Don't trust 'im.  If ya wanta follow anyone, foller me.  Me captain, McCrenshaw, is lookin' fer fellers ta replace the ones 'e had ta fire and the six what got themselves kidnapped by this feller over here.  An' what's more, my captain'll pay good honest wages, unlike this feller over 'ere, who'll sell ya ta some bully skipper like you was an Orcish slave or somethin'"

(OOC: Who do you trust?)

btw, Jonah, the town doesn't have a name yet(haven't thought of one, but am open to suggestions.  The name isn't really important to the plot, so I didn't think of if much until now.)  It is moderately sized port city somewhere in the region of southern Hull.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2002)

Malthas smiles at Malachai.  "Glad to see you're here, friend.  I would have hated to storm a ship to get you back."  He winks, and then smiles at the captain.  "If you would excuse me for but a moment, good sir, I would speak with you about your missing Pilot and Helmsman."

Malthas then winks again at Malachi.  "I'll be right back.  Don't go anywhere, eh?"

He walks up to the gnome and the Runner, and hails them both.  "Well there, friend Runner!  How much might this gnome be worth to ye scurvy captains, I wonder?  I'd bet a fair penny for you, and a fair hangover for the gnome, eh?  You have told him you plan to drug him and secret him away, I assume?"  If the Runner doesn't leave by this point, he continues, much louder now, "In fact, Friend Runner, I'll wager that many of the folk 'round here are prizes for your Canchinging, eh?   How many of these good sailors do you plan to drug and spirit off, hmm?"

As he speaks, Malthas rests his hands easily on the hilt of his sword, and watches this Runner, as well as the others, for signs of aggression.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 8, 2002)

"Greetings Sir! My name is Xanaphia Silvershell" she says with a broad smile and sparkling eyes to the dark skinned elf. "We both seem to be a oddity around these parts. You are a elf? Yes? I am sorry I do not know much of the surface elves. We of the Suchanall or Sea Elves tend to keep to our reef cities and kelp gardens. What brings you to these parts? Are you too looking for a ship to join? Maybe we can join a ship together and you can tell me of you home and I can tell you of mine."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2002)

Nicodemus smiles and considers the 2 men before him. Turning to the scruffier fellow he says,
'Runner, eh? Well, Sir Runner, I wouldn't want any other poor Seadogs to fall for any dispicable Cachinging. Let it be known that it is unwise to try to Chaching a Wizard, especially a Dwarf one at that.
With a wave of his hand and a string of Arcane Speech, the word Runner appears upon the brow of the scallywag (OOC:Well, as long as he fails his save DC15 vs. my Prestidigitation Spell If the spell doesn't work, I'll still play it off like any True Son of the Sea will see the word Runner on his head).
'Let that be a lesson to you and to all Runners."
With this, he turns to the other fellow, 'So, let us meet this Captain of yours, my Good Seaman.Come Artimus." Nicodemus follows the other man.
(Artimus pauses long enough to Howl loudly at the Runner and he does a little jig as well before capering off after Nico).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2002)

OOCC 14, It's a Cantrip, sorry...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 8, 2002)

Malthas:  The runner shoots you a poisonous glare, and reaches into his jacket.  You glimpse the butt of a pistol.

Meanwhile, most of the itinerant sailors seem to side with you.  a few runners saunter over to see what's going on, and a good number of seamen also walk over, rolling up their sleeves and cracking their knuckles in a threatening manner, staring pointedly at the runners.

Captain McCrenshaw looks on with stormy grey eyes.

(OOC: If he tries to draw whatever is in his jacket, it will incur an AoO, which you can choose to take advantage of or not)

(Also OOC: Bimzoole, what do you do?)

(Malthas:  I rolled a bluff check for you - hope you don't mind.  You succeeded.)

The runner seems on the point of drawing his pistol, but he doesn't.  Not meeting your eyes, he turns and walks away, rather briskly, muttering that you'll "hear about this later."

McCrenshaw turns to you.

"You seem to be a tough one there, mister...err...?  I could use someone like you on board ship.  Fer thet matter, I could use the both o' you right about now.  I plan on goin' an' fixin' these runners good an' proper - they won't be fiddle wi' Captain Roger McCrenshaw no more."  Here he gestures at his belt.  You see a cutlass and a pair of pistols stuffed into McCrenshaw's belt.  "There's like to a be a fair number o' them down at The Frigate, there.  I could use a good man or two at my back, and there's a bit o' coin extra for you both if'n you help me out here."

He awaits your [Malachi and Malthas's] answers.

Nicodemus:  
(OOC: LOL!  And the runner fails his save)
The landsmen looks worried.  The seaman laughs out loud. 

"Oh, thet's a grand joke, thet is!  Y've got new tattoo, Mr. Runner.  Mayhaps yeh could try washin' a little bit, eh?  Heh-heh-e-heh...oo, thet is grand..." he says, laughing with glee.

The runner, glancing at his reflection in the first puddle he sees, suddenly shouts out in horror.

"What've ya done?  Me...me...fore'ead!  Damn yeh t'Davy Jone's locker! It..it ain't lasting, is it?" he quickly runs away, holding his forehead. 

The seaman looks over you appraisingly.

"Capt. McCrenshaw'll be right humored when he 'ears this.  Yes, yeh'll be a great addition t'our crew.  'ere, the ship's this way."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2002)

Malthas watches as the Runner flees with a wide grin on his face.  Then he turns and smiles at the captain.  "I have no love for ones such as those.  They lack honor, sense and value.  Lacking one is forgivable.  All three is unacceptable.  You say that you're planning to visit them in the Frigate, eh?"  He glances over at Malachai.  "I'll have to see what my friend thinks about this.  He and I are seeking jobs as pilots and navigators abroad an honorable vessel, and yours seems it might be such...."


----------



## kenjib (Nov 8, 2002)

OOC:  Spot check 7 -- I'll just assume that means that I don't notice anything, but if you say otherwise I can revise my post.

Vemuz lifts the mug and downs it in one giant gulp.  He sets the empty mug down on the table and wipes his mouth with his sleeve.  "What kind of operation you run?  I'm the best damn harpooneer in town, and a right fine sailor and guard, and it won't be cheap to get me aboard.  I don't see no papers here and I'll tell you now that I don't work for no stinkin' wages if that's what yer on to."


----------



## Xael (Nov 8, 2002)

"Greetings to you too. I'm called Jonah, name given to me by some not-to-be-worth-mentioning *Insert any drow curse here*." Saying this he glances over to the sailor that whined about his looks, with a slight grin on his face. Then he looks back to Xanaphia and says: "Though I must confess that I don't know much about "surface" elves either, and my home is really nothing worth bragging about. But yes, I'm looking for a job on a ship, cartographer's job to be precise." He points to the case on his back.


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2002)

"I've never met a pint I didn't like," replied Bimzoole.  "Lead on, good sir."

Not trusting this sod a wit, Bimzoole stretches in his fingers in a manner not unlike the gestures of _magic missle_, as if to refresh his memory.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 8, 2002)

"I no like dhem" Malachi growls as he lowers the ax he drew when Malthas went to confront the Runner "your tonhngue gonna bring no end of trobles one day Malhtas" he grins at the halfling when he returns

"Dhis capitan, his ship be called by dhe name a dhe Lady Calypso and dhat must be a sign. If he be wanting a Navigator I be dhat man, if he be wanting to give it to dhem Ronners dhen the Grace a' Calypso be wit us now.

_Haus of iniquity, den of serpents - Calypso wind gonna blow dhem all down_..."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 8, 2002)

*NOT the Official DM Post*

Not the official DM Post, but I might as well reply now, since there's so many posts.  I'll post the Official DM Post later on.

Vemuz:  Your drinking companion scans your face for signs of...something.  He appears tense, and one hand strays to his belt, but his face, at least, remains relaxed and calm.

"Work fer no wages?  Whaddo I look like, a bloody damn Runner?  Nah, nah, ya'll get yer Articles t' sign, an' honest wages too.  Say...how's about another drink?  There'll be time for papers an' wages later on."

(OOC: Make a Fort save)

As you are about to reply, however, the door slams open with a bang.  In walk three or four people, all armed.  One is a small little man - either a young boy or a halfling.  One is a muscular-looking half-orc with fetishes and charms and talismans hanging from his neck.  He speaks with a thick, odd accent, and, incongruously enough, also carries a holy symbol of Calypso.

(OOC: Bimzoole, did you follow McCrenshaw & the others to the tavern?  If so, I'll revise this post and add you in before the action begins.)

They appear to be lead by a fiery old man with grey hair and a cutlass and pistol in his hands.  He levels the pistol at the room in general, and the populace of the tavern freezes.  The bartender gives a squeak of fear and dives under the bar.

"Alright then!" he shouts.  "Ev'rybody, just set still, okay?  An' put yer drinks down; I got a funny suspicion thet this den o' snakes, these Runners, put somethin' in 'em.  Thet's right, this place is full o' Runners.  All you honest tars there, you ever wonder why yer buddies what paid for yer drinks ain't drinkin' any?"  Your own 'buddy' looks somewhat disturbed.  His hand goes to his belt and he seems to be reaching for a concealed weapon of some sort.

The old captain continues with his tirade.  "Three days gone, six o' _my_ sailors came here t' drink - with a newfound friend o' theirs who offered to buy their drinks.  They ain't come back since.  I happen t' know this place is full of Runners, and I'll tell you, they won't play wi' Captain Roger T. McCrenshaw no longer."

Your drinking companion pulls a pistol out of his belt and aims it McCrenshaw's way.

(OOC:  What do you do?  And remember to roll a Fortitude save)

Malthas & Malachi (and Bimzoole, if you came along too):  You follow McCrenshaw down the street to The Frigate.  A burst of merry laughter and the scent of good food and drink waft out the door as Captain McCrenshaw opens it, with somewhat more force than is necessary.  He draws his weapons, and levels them at the room in general.

"Alright then!" he shouts.  "Ev'rybody, just set still, okay?  An' put yer drinks down; I got a funny suspicion thet this den o' snakes, these Runners, put somethin' in 'em.  Thet's right, this place is full o' Runners.  All you honest tars there, you ever wonder why yer buddies what paid for yer drinks ain't drinkin' any?"

The old captain continues with his tirade.  "Three days gone, six o' _my_ sailors came here t' drink - with a newfound friend o' theirs who offered to buy their drinks.  They ain't come back since.  I happen t' know this place is full of Runners, and I'll tell you, they won't play wi' Captain Roger T. McCrenshaw no longer."

Out of the corner of your collective eyes, you see a man - obviously a Runner, to judge by the fact that he's sitting with a sailorly fellow and yet not drinking anything - stands up and points a pistol at McCrenshaw's head.

(OOC: What do you do?)

Once again, this is just a preliminary post, I'll post again later.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 8, 2002)

Malthas grins a manic grin, casually says "You might considering ducking, Cap'n," and launches himself at the man drawing the pistol.  If he's over 20' away, it's a full charge, else  he'll activate his ring of Mage Armor and then partial charge, drawing his short sword as he does.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2002)

OOC:ACK! Damned Computers, send em all to Davey Jones' Locker I say! Not only did the beast not let me on@work to post, but the Rogues's Gallery seems to have eaten my Character Post  . 
A bit of backtracking...)

To the Seaman:Now that we've dealt with that Lout, lead on to this Cap'n of yers, my good Man.
I'm Nicodemus Arfaliunium, late of the Azure Osprey, but originally of the Island of Belatus. This is...' (looks around for the monkey)'Damn, now wher'd he get to.Atrimus? Artimus!?!'
Nico finally spies the little monkey eating flowers from a vendor's stall, the merchant not having noticed as of yet.
'Er, excuse me a moment.' Nicodemus walks up to the flower stall and says 'I'll tale That One', pointing to the sorriest looking bunch of daisies
(a studious observer might think someone had been eating them...), tossing a copper to the man (who looks genuinely perplexed as to why the Dwarf picked that one, and why it looks half as big as he bunched it this morning).
(Muttering to the monkey now sitting on his shoulder and munching daisies) 'I said business first, breakfast second, you little Jackanapes...'
Nico returns to the Seaman, 'Right, this is Artimus, my Familiar, for as I said, I am a Wizard, a Diviner of Paths and Fortunes to be precise.'The little red Howler Monkey hoots loudly into Nico's ear, something he seems to ignore,as far as the volume (which startles several people nearby) 'Yes,yes, Familiar, Partner and Me Best Friend in the World.'
Yon ship (gesturing to the Azure Osprey behind him) can vouch for my Talents, my Good Man.
Now, on to your Cap'n, and I'll buy the breakfast, for Ye steered me right as to that Knave a moment ago, and we Dwarfs always repays our debts.' As they walk Nico leans over conspiritorially 'He really is Me Best Friend, the little Bugger's saved me life twice, like I did fer him when I first found him near death, as a Leopard had just killed his Momma and was fixin' ta have a bit of dessert.' Nico politely ignores any expressions or 
looks he might be bringing out in the Sailor regarding his talking about the monkey like he was a Person. When the Sailor inevitably looks the Monkey's way, he now sees him donning a vest and breeches pulled from Nico's pack(hanging on by his tail as he does so), though he pauses to smile in a most un-monkeylike manner and wink at the poor man before resuming dressing.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 8, 2002)

OOC note:  italics indicate thoughts
fortitude save roll:  14 +6 save bonus = 20 total

I'll assume I make it and declare actions accordingly.  If I fail then I suppose you can probably declare my actions for me and void this post.  

Vemuz feels a slight flush overcome him, a moment of dizzyness.  _*What the bloody hell is this?  Something special in it, eh?*_

Vemuz' face flushes red with anger (action:  start raging) as he smacks the mug off the table to go crashing, shattered, to the floor.  "BLOODY COWARDS, THIEVES, AND SNAKES!  I'LL CUT THAT FORKED TONGUE MYSELF FROM YOUR LYING CHEATING MOUTH!  NOT A BLOODY RUNNER INDEED!!!"

Vemuz lurches toward the Runner and reaches to grab the pistol from his hand.

standard action:  close with Runner and disarm -- since I have a free hand it would go into my possession rather than to the floor.

free action:  If I attain eye contact I will use eyes of fury on the runner (will DC 12 or shaken)


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: NOT the Official DM Post*



			
				Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *(OOC: Bimzoole, did you follow McCrenshaw & the others to the tavern?  If so, I'll revise this post and add you in before the action begins.)
> 
> Malthas & Malachi (and Bimzoole, if you came along too):  You follow McCrenshaw down the street to The Frigate.  A burst of merry laughter and the scent of good food and drink waft out the door as Captain McCrenshaw opens it, with somewhat more force than is necessary.  He draws his weapons, and levels them at the room in general.
> 
> ...




Bimzoole did come along...  and he'll cheerfully stick a _magic missle_ in the Runner's ear.

"Not so fast, bloke!!"

OOC:  Bimzoole gets two missles per casting, 1d4 + 1 each, no save allowed, both fired at the Runner.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 9, 2002)

Standing behind the captain and seeing Malthas rush forward the Half-orc cleric begins to chant, his eyes rolling back in their sockets as he calls a *Bane* down upon the Runners in the room in the name of Calypso.

"_ And lo, see now ma enamies do kawer before me, but dhe rightchus shall kno no fear!_"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 10, 2002)

Vemuz:  The runner turns to you, startled.  He meets your gaze and you see fear in his eyes.

However, as you reach for the pistol, he brings it to bear.  The crack of the weapon as it fires seems to fill the whole room.

He misses pathetically.  A first mate of a ship, sitting in the table behind you, falls to the ground with a bullet in his arm.

(OOC: Make an attack roll and a STR check)

Malthas:  As you charge toward the runner, two other landsmen with the look of runners step out from behind tables and block your path, cutlasses in hand.

(OOC: your charge toward the runner who just fired the pistol, henceforth referred to as "Runner #1" will carry you directly into the threatened areas of both of these runners [they were sitting at tables that you would have charged past within a foot or two])

Malachi:  As you inflict Calypso's curses upon the runners present, you can see a notable anxiousness settle over them.  As hardhearted as they may be, they can feel the power of Calypso robbing them of their strength and skill.  

Bimzoole:  You complete the words to the spell, and a pair of glowing missiles not unlike cannonballs glowing with arcane power shoot out of your finger tips and strike the runner, wounding him noticeably.

All:  As you finish your respective actions, the room breaks into chaos.  At least a dozen ragged-looking men stand up, holding various weapons.  The ships officers in the corner all stand up, looking bewildered and seemingly wishing for a way out.

The common tars either stand up and mill about, or finish their drinks, or both.

The bartender recovers from his fright and rises from behind the bar with a musket.

In short, it is pandemonium.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 10, 2002)

Eugh.  Can I abort the charge at them, or am I gonna go past them?  If possible, I'll stop with one of them, and try to disarm one of them.  If not, then I'll cross my fingers.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2002)

OOC:Er...I guess I am still outside?
Well, I'm off to work for another 12 hour shift.
Probably better that I am not involved in this one, then (I did check in all day for posts, Bob, so at least I tried @me)


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 10, 2002)

Silently thanking Calypso for her aid Malachi draws back his ax and throws it at the musket hoping to disarm the bartender, and remove the threat of the musket fire.

Not waiting to see if it strikes true he draws forth his half-spear and starts down towards Malthus's side ready to take on one of the two runners that threaten the halfling

and as he does so he is uncannily silent...


----------



## kenjib (Nov 10, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *
> (OOC: Make an attack roll and a STR check)
> *




Attack:  13 +8 = 21 total
Strength check:  10 +5 = 15 total


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 11, 2002)

Vemuz:  Your fingers close around the pistol and you try to wrench the still-smoking weapon out of the Runner's hands.  

With little difficulty, you pluck the gun from his hand like a grape from a vine.  The pistol is now in your hand, though it is not loaded.  Your opponent, however, is a crafty fellow, and draws a dagger from his belt and striking at you with it, though once again missing and viciously impaling the thin air.

(OOC:  You won the disarm check, and disarmed him of the pistol.  However, being a typical rogue, the runner quickdraws a dagger and  takes an attack of opportunity on you.  But he missed.)

Malthas: You backpedal to a halt in front of the two runners with cutlasses a moment before they would have spitted you.
(OOC: the one on the left, your opponent, is now known as Runner #2.)

With your drawn sword, you feint to the left and lunge foward.  Put off-balance by the feint, your opponent cannot recover in time to strike you as you aim your weapon for the hilt of his.

(OOC: Due to Improved Disarm, your opponent does not get an attack of opportunity.  However, he does gain a flanking bonus, because of his friend.  Make an Attack Roll.)

Malachi:  Your axe spins toward the unsuspecting bartender, as you charge Malthas's opponent (OOC: Your opponent, to Malthas' right, is now know as Runner #3.)

(also OOC:  Make an Attack Roll)

Bimzoole does nothing, temporarily stunned by the clamor. (OOC: Bimzoole, what do you do?  Once you post your action, I'll amend this post as appropriate.)

Nicodemus, Jonah, and Xanaphia:  My next post will address your situations in more detail.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2002)

OOC: Wow.  Rolled a 20 (which makes up for the 2 and 3 I rolled in my other online game).  Sadly that doesn't get me any thing cooler than a disgusting attack roll.  So I get a 28.  Unless I'm considered charging, in which case it's a 30.


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2002)

Bimzoole sends a pair of arcane cannon balls in the direction of Runner #1.

"I was right, a half-orc with a sextant _did_ lead to something interesting!!" Bimzoole joked with glee.

OOC:  This is the fastest paced PbP I've yet been involved in.  That's cool, I just need to remember to post fast.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 11, 2002)

(ok rolled a 17 (+2 Ranged attack = 19) adjust as required for the Ax

and of course Malachi keeps moving in towards Runner #3


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 11, 2002)

Malthas:  The hilts of your weapons touch, and with a twist of the wrist, you pry your opponent's sword out of his hand with Tuaana's crosspiece.  Deprived of his cutlass, he backs out of your reach, whining nervously and displaying a newfound respect for your skill with a blade.

His comrade ignores you, for he has other things to worry about.
(OOC:  Runner #2, now more or less unarmed, backs out of your threatened area.)

Malachi:  Your axe spins through the air toward the bartender.  Unfortunately, the bar intervenes.  With a smashing of bottles and a spilling of liquor, the axe comes to a halt embedded in the wooden bar.  The bartender, startled, looks around for the thrower.  He sees you and raises the musket.  He is obviously a crack shot, for even over the clamor of the panicked bar, you feel the impact of the musket ball.

You ignore the blood and pain, however, and charge to Malthas's aid.  The runner on his right, who still has hold of his weapon, looked ready to strike Malthas.  Now he turns to you.  He draws back his cutlass for a strike.

(OOC:  Your axe missed due to cover bonus.  Now it's the bartender's turn.  You take 5 damage.  Meanwhile, your charge has carried you right up next to Malthas.  You are now in a position to attack Runner #3.  What do you do?)

Bimzoole:  You complete the same set of words, which taste slightly acrid on your tongue.  Two more cannonballs, gleaming with arcane might, shoot out of your outstretched hands with two faint roars, once again striking the runner who started it all (runner #1).  This time the runner give a choked cry and falls to the ground, obviously dead.  The sailor who was sitting next to him had stood up and wrenched the pistol from the runner now looks around the room, confused, but also furious.  He seems to be seeking another opponent.

Vemuz:  The runner you just wrenched the pistol from starts to edge away from you, when suddenly what appears to be a pair of cannonballs that glow with a faint light shoot through the air like...well, a pair of cannonballs.  They both strike the runner, and this time he throws up his hands, gives a choked cry, and falls to the ground.

(OOC: Killed by Bimzoole's magic missiles.  What do you do now?  Btw, the pistol you have in your hand is unloaded because it has already been fired.)

All:  Involved in your own combat, you chance to see Capt. McCrenshaw across the room (about 30 feet away.).  He is fighting a half a dozen runners, and seemingly fending them off well, though his overcoat is ripped in several places and bloodstained another.  Two runners lie at his feet, one clearly dead, and one too wounded to move.  

The bartender/sharpshooter is picking his next target, and he seems to be vacillating between Capt. McCrenshaw and Bimzoole, the gnome who keeps throwing magic 'cannonballs' around the room.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 11, 2002)

Malachi ignores the musket shot in his shoulder as he reaches the Runner drawing back his cutlass for a strike. He brings his own halfspear to bear with a parry at the cutlass and a thrust to Runners body

ooc Attack roll 16 (+3 melee = 19) *and dont forget the Bane spell has the Runner at -1 on attacks

and hopefully Bimzoole takes out that musket wielding bartender...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Nov 11, 2002)

OOC: Hey Bob,  
            I am sorry but I just dont have the time to post everyday.   I need to bow out of your game. Nothing against you or your game its just I don't have the time that your game deserves. Good luck and Good Gaming all.


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2002)

Bimzoole, seeing the barkeep's indecision, decides to give him a hint with another pair of arcane cannon balls, this time in the barkeep's direction.

"Stick to pouring ale, my lad, t'would be healthier for you!!"


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 11, 2002)

When Malthas' action comes around again, he will circle around runner #3, assuming he's still standing, and make a flanking attack.  To-hit: 18 (8+8+2 (flanked).

If Malachai drops the runner before that can happen, Malthas will instead hop across tables and chairs, leaping frm one to another to avoid attacks, and attempt to disarm the barkeep as well (tumble of 16 - 6+10 - to avoid AoO's)


----------



## kenjib (Nov 11, 2002)

Vemuz quickly scans the room.  His eyes, blazing red with anger,  come to rest on the snivelling little rat of a man who had led him here in the first place.  He drops the pistol, draws an axe, and charges with a violent roar.  "YOU!"

free action:  drop pistol, Eyes of fury DC12 or shaken on weasel
full action:  charge the weasel
attack roll:  10 +8 bonus +2 charging = 20
damage:  5 +5 bonus = 10


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 12, 2002)

Vemuz:  The weasel spots you and gives a squeak of fear.  with trembling hands, he draws a pistol.

You get there first.  Overturning tables in your rage and scattering captains, crew, and runners alike, charging the sniveling rat of a runner.

Your boarding axe swings in a gleaming, flat arc, gashing open the runner's chest.  You can feel the crack as your axeblow snaps his collar bone.  The air is suddenly filled with a fine mist of blood.
Screaming, the runner stumbles back and brings his pistol to bear.

He discharges the weapon at almost point-blank range, and you feel the impact on your shoulder.

(OOC: You took 5 pts. damage.  Your opponent, now known as runner #4, turns and double moves, dropping the now-useless pistol.)

Malachi:  Your attack slips just past your opponent's guard, gashing his side.

(OOC: You inflict 5 points of damage.)

Malthas:  You bring Tuaana to bear on Malachi's opponent, ignoring the unarmed man you just disarmed.  Your attack, too, slips through the beleagered runner's guard as he attempts to parry both Malachi's and your attacks simultaneously.  He may be good, but he isn't up to Flashing Blades Academy standards.

Unfortunately, ignoring the unarmed runner proved somewhat unwise, as the man arms himself with a long table knife (dagger equivalent), and charges to his friend's aid.

His knife digs lightly into your lower back and you can feel a trickle of blood starting.

(OOC: You inflict two points of damage on runner #3.  However, runner #2 has a dagger and charged you on his new turn, inflicting 3 points of damage on you.)

Bimzoole:  Once again, shining cannonballs fly, and this time the bartender falls victim.  Clearly wounded, he ducks lower behind the bar and brings his musket to bear.

"Oi, did I fergit ta serve you?  I'll serve ya some bitter draft ye'll not fancy a bit, ne'er you fear!" he shouts back, over the din.  "An' I ain't yer lad, shorty!"

He pulls the trigger as soon as he sees you.  The wound is a severe one, and the room swirls in front of you.  You recover in a moment, but you still feel lightheaded and your ears are ringing loudly.  Your face is wet with blood.

"'Ow do you like them bitters, eh?" The bartender calls mockingly.  "Shorty!"

(OOC: 9 points of damage.  You inflicted 8 points on the bartender.)

Jonah, Nicodemus:  I'll address your situation in tomorrow's post, as I need to get off the computer soon.

Yellow Sign:  I'm sorry to hear that.  If you feel you need to bow out due to the recent pacing, please note that it's only because I have the long weekend off and so I can keep up the fast-paced.  If it helps, I'm inclined to be fairly lenient with the one-post-a-day rule, so I won't strictly demand that you post once a day, just as often as you find convenient.  I hope you'll rethink your decision, but if you don't, it's been fun.  You and Xanaphia would have been a great addition to the campaign.  Good luck in other ventures.


----------



## garyh (Nov 12, 2002)

Bimzoole will attempt to take cover relative to the barkeep, and launch yet another volley of _magic missles_.  OOC:  This is my first time playing a sorc.  I likes!!   

"We gnomes are a bit more stout than that, I'm afraid - but you look like you're favoring something pale right now yourself!"


----------



## kenjib (Nov 12, 2002)

Vemuz doesn't even seem to notice the pistol wound to his shoulder.  As the man (runner #4) runs off Vemuz shouts after him, "Yes run, you little coward, and tell 'em all that the next man as tries to canching Vemuz the Thriceborn won't be so lucky as yerself!"

With that he turns to the man who has just stabbed Malthas (the one who had been disarmed).  With a tremendous roar he grabs him and tries to pick him up and throw him out a window into the water below.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 12, 2002)

Seeing his second attacker dealt with, Malthas considers his ability to circle around and strike the runner from behind.  If that's possible, he does so (Move to flank and sneak attack again).  If not, he will attempt to draw the runner out with a flashy attack maneuver, dropping his guard for a moment to draw the runner in, then stabbing his as he does so (Quicker than the Eye feint, 10+7.  Succeed or fail, he attacks again).  Damn that lack of damage!


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 12, 2002)

Seeing his opponent weakened by the dual attacks from himself and Malthas Malachi grins and using his off hand he grabs the Runners head and then follows up with a halfspear thrust to the throat

(ooc which if effective (and the Dm is nice) should produce the wonderfully gruesome visual of the runners head being torn off!

Also I just remembered my ranger level and favoured enemy Human - the Runners are Human right so has this been calculated in?

Anyway Attack roll 12 +3 melee = 15)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 12, 2002)

Bimzoole:  After shouting your retort, you kick a table over and duck behind it.  Sticking your head up just far enough to see, you point toward the bartender, making a "finger gun" with your right fingers, you spit out the same familiar incantation.

The bartender turns around just in time to catch both crackling cannonballs right in the chest.  The bartender quickly ducks fully behind the bar, and you can hear him cursing volubly as he reloads his musket.

(OOC:  You inflicted 9 points more of damage.  However, now the bartender has full cover, so you cannot hit him with targetted spells.)

You can no longer lob your magic cannonballs at him, because you cannot see precisely where he is.  On the other hand, his bar is covered in spilled liquor.  And liquor, and you know, is quite flammable.

Malachi:  You move in and your hands close around his hair.  As you do so, however, he scores a light hit on your ribs with his cutlass.  Ignoring the slight wound, you close on him and grab hm with your free hand.


You draw back your spear and strike.  Your spear lodges in the fleshy parts of the runner's throat, and he dies instantly.  Pulling up on the spear, you also manage to tear the dead man's head halfway off, spattering you with his blood.

(OOC: You grappled him, denying him his DEX bonus to AC [and he wasn't wearing armor...].  Then you rolled just enough to kill him [I rolled damage to speed things up, I hope you don't mind].  He did, however score 4 points of damage on you when he took his AoO.)  

Malthas:  You turn and start to flank you newly re-armed opponent, but before you can, a pair of muscled, bear-like arms close around the man's collar and midsection.  The giant, brutal looking seaman who you glimpsed wreaking so much havoc upon the other runners has grabbed your opponent, lifted him bodily in the air, and with a roar, thrown him right through the window, like a human harpoon.

Meanwhile, Malachi has also disposed of his opponent in a rather gruesome fashion, and Bimzoole, the gnome, has taken cover from the bartender/sharpshooter behind a table.

Vemuz:  After chasing the weasel away, you turn on the halfling's second assailant, the one with the knife.

As you close with him, instead of attacking through the opening you gave him, he blanches and his weapon arm goes limp.  Your blazing, furious eyes, general deadly appearance, and the blood running down your chest must create a fearful image.  

(OOC:  Fearsome Appearance, or whatever that feat you have is called, worked out this time.)

You grasp the man by the shirt collar and midsection, and hoist him into the air.  He wriggles, trying to escape, but he can get free of your iron grasp.

Muscles bulging, eyes red, and frothing slightly at the mouth, you let out a roar that everyone in the room hears as you lift the struggling man over your shoulders, turn, and throw him out the window, using the same motions you use to hurl a killing iron at a whale or swordfish.  The human projectile traces a lazy arc in the air, arms flailing, then with a shattering of glass, he hurtles through the window.  Damp sea air wafts into the room through the gap where the window used to be.

Many of the runners near you edge away in away.  You turn and see that the half-orc with the sextant has grabbed his own opponent by the hair, stabbed his spear through the man's throat, and torn the man's head off.

All:  As you all finish with your respective actions, you can see Capt. McCrenshaw across the room.  He is standing on a table, his back to a corner between two walls.  The runners cannot flank him, and they have to come at him head on.  Two more lie dead at his feet, but he looks hard pressed.  He is wounded in several places, and for the first time, looks as old and haggard as he must surely be.  You can see him weakening, and the runners can see it too, though their eagerness to dispose of him results in the death of another at the hands of the grizzled captain.

Jonah:  As you and Xanaphia talk with "the Wall" in the background, a small man with look of a clerk about him pushes his way through the throng, and walking up to the wall, begins to write on it with a piece of chalk.  It is apparently an advertisement:

Let it be known that Captain Roger T. McCrenshaw of the wellfound vessel Calypso's Grace seeks cartographers and navigators for his vessel.  He is prepared to pay good wages, 45 galleons a month (OOC: the typical wages for a common sailor is 10-12 galleons a month) for one educated in the ways of cartography, navigation, and seamanship.  The man applying for this position must be sober, intelligent, not given to moral looseness, and competent and capable of obeying orders.

It keeps more than a hundred other such chalk advertisements, some several years old, company.

"Old Man McCrenshaw's payin' good wages for a navigator," comments an old salt nearby.  "'Sober,' eh?  Guess he would want a dry 'un after his last navigator fired fer drunkeness an' all.  Wish I could navigate.  I could use 45 galleon a month, I could..."  He wanders off, muttering.

Xanaphia is examining the advertisement closely.

"Shall we see this...McCrenshaw?" she asks in her melodious voice, turning to you.

Nicodemus:  The sailor leads you to a dock where a sleek-looking square-rigged vessel is docked.  She seems to be a fast vessel, if the look of her hull and the fact that she carries royals above her topgallant sails are any indication.  Her figurehead is one of a mermaid bearing a shield, and on her stern is printed in letters three feet high, CALYPSO'S GRACE.

"That's 'er," the sailor says proudly.  "the Calypso's Grace, a blessed vessel if ever there was one.  She's led by Calypso herself, y'know," he says, pointing to the figurehead.  "An' y'll not find a better master than Captain McCrenshaw.  A driver he may be, but a damned fine captain despite it.  This ship 'as the speed record, Ville de St. Yves to Port Andora to Sendun, y'know.  Only ninety days!  Say, yer a sort of a wizard, aren't ya? What's yer specialty?  It's been a while since Calypso's Grace 'as 'ad a ship's mage, an' I'm thinkin' we could use one.  I'm well-respected on ship, an' I can put in a good word for ya with the Old Man, if ya want to sign Articles wi' us."

(OOC: If Yellow Sign has left the game for good, I'll play Xanaphia as an NPC, as long as no one minds.)


----------



## garyh (Nov 13, 2002)

Is there anything at hand Bimzoole can light on fire with his filnt and steel?  If so, how long would that take?


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 13, 2002)

Licking the blood splattered on his face the half-orc grins and his eyes go wide (his mother was a cannibal afterall). He throws the body of dead Runner aside and makes his way towards the Captain.

"_Swordfish man_" he yells at Vemuz as he recognizes the Twiceborn harpooner "_if you be sane - help dhat old man_"

That said he calls on Calypso once more to Summon a monster to his aid.

"_Lady Calypso Ah _summon_ your aid to dhe side of dhe ol' man Capitan M'kensha, protect hem wit' your powar_"

(ooc Summon Monster to the side of the Captain - badger if I have a choice - with orders to protect the captain from attack)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2002)

Nicodemus looks the ship over and nods. 
'She's a fine Vessel, Mister...I don't believe I got yer name, my Good Man. In any event, as I said, She looks a fine Ship does the Calypso's Grace. This Cap'n McCrenshaw sounds like a fine man and I'd be honored to make his acquaintence.
As far as my specialty, I am a Diviner by Calling.
Wether directions or motives of those I interact with, I've been knowin' the right course to take in Life upon the Sea for as many years as I've called her Home.I put those talents at the disposal of my Ship and Her Cap'n, as well as for the welfare of me shipmates.I'm also adept at Stealth,able to disappear before yer very eyes, or grow gills and fins at a moment's notice. Course, that all sounds a bit far fetched, so I expect Ye'll need to see that afore ye believe any of it.I can run rigging or man an oar as well, as Dwarfs prefer to have a few practical skills even if we take to outlandish Paths, like being a Wizard.'
Nicodemus grinned widely, then looked startled as a thunderous rumble eminated from deep within his stomach.
'Egads, man! We had best get to that breakfast I mentioned, a Wizard does not run on Sea Air alone.
Besides (flicking a gold coin high into the air and almost catching it...Artimus beat him by a fraction of a second), the sausages and beer are on me, as I said afore.'


----------



## Xael (Nov 13, 2002)

Jonah nods to Xanaphia and then asks: "Do you know where we could find this Captain McCrenshaw or his ship?"

If Xanaphia doesn't know, Jonah asks if the clerk knows.
If clerk doesn't know, Jonah will ask if the sailors know (last resort).


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 13, 2002)

Malthas agrees with Malachai's eloquent assessment, and charges over to assist the captain, calling out to one of the runners, and striking at the fiend when he arrives.  (Flank + Sneak.  You know the drill.  )


----------



## kenjib (Nov 13, 2002)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> "Swordfish man" he yells at Vemuz as he recognizes the Twiceborn harpooner "if you be sane - help dhat old man"
> *




Vemuz pulls a throwing axe from his belt, looks toward the half orc, and taps it to his temple before throwing it at one of McCrenshaw's assailants.  Anyone who has spent time in the inland wars might recognize this as a gesture of respect among infantrymen, given equally to both allies and enemies.

_*This man-orc.  He is a strong warrior.  I respect this one.*_

attack roll:  4 +5 bonus =9
I forgot the penalties for firing into melee and don't know how many range increments, so I missed for sure.  

The axe, Vemuz' throw having gone terribly awry, goes thudding into the wall next to his target.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 14, 2002)

garyh(OOC:  You could turn one of the bottles of rum lying around near you into a Molotov cocktail sufficient to light the liquor-soaked bar on fire.  It would take a full round action to light and throw such a device, but it would be quite effective.

Malachi:  You finger one of your talismans, this one shaped like a mermaid holding a shield (but no weapon), and pray to Calypso.  Her grace descends on you and She smiles on you, her loyal servant.  The din of the fight in the air is temporarily overpowered by the mysterious sound of crashing waves, though the water outside The Frigate is perfectly calm.

Then you and the patrons of the bar hear a disturbingly human cry, and a great white albatross, the favored bird of Calypso, flies in through the shattered window.  She (for you think of the great bird as an incarnation of Lady Calypso) perches for a moment on your shoulder, and, recieving your command to aid Captain McCrenshaw, takes wing into the fight.

It descends upon a runner who is rushing in swinging a cutlass, once again uttering its disturbingly human cry.  An albatross is said to have the soul of a drowned man, you recall.  Its wicked bill nips a chunk out of the man's sword arm(this runner is now known as Runner #4).

(OOC:  If you would rather a badger, just say the word and I'll change it.  However, I feel the albatross is a bit more in keeping with the intended flavor of a sea goddess.)

You see the Twiceborn harpooner raise his handaxe to you in what appears to be a salute, then hurls it at a different opponent (now known as Runner #5).  It misses horribly.

Malthas:  (OOC: I assume you are flanking Runner #4, who is also flanked by Malachi's summoned albatross?)  You run to Captain McCrenshaw's aid, and slide your blade cleanly into the back of the runner who is distracted by a gleaming white albatross, whose wings seem to stretch nearly twelve feet or more from tip to tip.  The man collapses without a sound, your blade having found his heart.

All:  "Thank y' kindly!" Captain McCrenshaw says, as Vemuz, Malachi, and Malthas come to his aid, all in different ways.  To accentuate his point, he whirls and in two neat slashes, fells a runner trying to sneak by his guard.  Two more runners, however, rush up to close the gap.  Now, however, more and more of the runners are showing the old captain some respect, and seem reluctant to come to grips with him.

Jonah:  The clerk, temporarily startled by your and Xanaphia's appearances, points the way down the row of docks, to a sleek-looking vessel with CALYPSO'S GRACE painted on its stern, about five docks down.

Nicodemus:  "My name is Ben, Ben Sterning," the sailor says.  "In case ya wanted t'know.  If its vittles yer want, that place across the street's good.  But see that hulk down there?  Don't go down there.  There's a nest o' runners there, an' the Captain and a few hired men just went down there ta clear them out."

He shows you across the street, to an inn titled, appropriately enough, The Galley Food and Lodging.  The food, as he said, is excellent, as is the drink.  As you eat, he brings up the subject of signing Articles.

"Well, y' see, I'm jest a common tar, meself.  Arter we're done here, we'd best see Mr. Lang (he's the first mate) about some Articles fer y' t' sign.  Captain's not in, you see, as he just left to deal wi' some runners down by The Frigate, there."


----------



## garyh (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *garyh(OOC:  You could turn one of the bottles of rum lying around near you into a Molotov cocktail sufficient to light the liquor-soaked bar on fire.  It would take a full round action to light and throw such a device, but it would be quite effective." *




I'll do that, then.


----------



## Xael (Nov 14, 2002)

"There then"; Jonah says to Xanaphia and if there are no objections, he will start walking towards the ship.
*_Good, we'll get out of the main crowd so there should be less disturbances.*_

Very OOC: By the way, Molotov's cocktail is Finnish invention (Our history teacher is a war freak).


----------



## kenjib (Nov 14, 2002)

"You two aren't too smart now, are you?  You'd best keep your distance with the rest of 'em."

Vemuz pulls out his battle axe and charges.

attack roll:  3 +12 bonus (3bab/5str/2flank/2charge) = 15
damage:  2 +5 bonus = 7


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 14, 2002)

"T'ank you M'Lady" Malachi acknowledges the Albatross sent to his aid

Seeing the bird and Malthas take care of another Runner, and Vemuz charging in against another Malachi grins triumphantly and grabbng a cutlass from a fallen Runner he interposes himself between the Captain and the horde of reluctant Runners. So with halfspear in his righthnd and cutlass n his left he challenges any to come near. His tusk are prominent as he grins, his eyes wide...

(OOC: Um can I use a halfspear-cutlass combo with twoweapn fighting/Ambi? - we'll see huh

and the Albatross makes more sense (I was actually thinking that maybe I should request a Giant crab or something) but the Albatross is way cooler And if the Rime was right the Runners can't kill the bird for fear of eternal damnation - hah!)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 14, 2002)

Malthas grins, and stands besides Malachai, blade weaving in a dance designed to intimidate and impress (12+10=22).  He calls "Oh yes.  The more of you we kill, the less honest folk end up in chains!  Come and have at us!"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2002)

'Well Ben, tis good to make yer acquaintance.
P'raps we should go and see to the Cap'n and these Runners he has gone to thrash. If some of the crew were Canchinged, it could be a situation that needs our aid. What say ye?
My mace and my Wizardry are at yer disposal, Sir.'


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 15, 2002)

Vemuz:  Your axe just barely slips by the runner's guard, skinning his ribs and gashing his thigh.  He quickly backs out of your range, and pulls a pistol, missing horribly.  The bullet sails thorugh the air and knocks a tailfeather off the white Albatross that entered the fray so suddenly.  He looks like he's about to break and run.

His companion swings his cutlass at you, scoring a hit to your abdomen, then quickly backs out of your range as well.

(OOC:  Runner w/ pistol is now Runner #7, his friend is Runner #8.  Runner #8 scored 6 points of damage on you, then 5' stepped out of your threatened area.)

Malachi: (OOC: ooh, a halfspear and a cutlass...points for style, anyway )  Two runners come at you from your left.  Although it feels clumsy fighting this way, you meet the runner's (runner #5) charge, swinging low with your halfspear and swiping at the man's neck with your borrowed cutlass.  Your borrowed cutlass connects, but the halfspear, a weapon meant for two hands, wavers and the runner easily parries it.

The other runner (runner #6), continues his charge, barrelling forward with his cutlass leading, at the same time the Albatross swoops in low and perches on your shoulder, awaiting instructions.

McCrenshaw then takes matters into his own hands.  In two swipes of his cutlass, he sends the runner who had been charging you staggering backwards, clutching a pair of bleeding wounds.

"I'll leave ye that other one, don't ya worry," he calls jovially, gesturing at your opponent.

Malthas:  The runners edge back from your dancing blade, eyeing you with the same respect they now afford to the Twice-born harpooner and Captain McCrenshaw.

"C'mon, let's get 'im," one of them says blusteringly.

"You go get 'im," the other replies, eyeing your blade. 

(OOC: I assume that was an Intimidate check?  If it was, it succeeded.) 

Bimzoole:  You quickly grab a nearby bottle of rum, pop off the cork, and stuff a rag into its neck, lighting it with your flint and steel.  The rag catches, the alcohol flares up, and you toss the improvised weapon in the direction of the bar.  

The bottle smashes against the wood of the bar, glass shattering, and flaming rum cascading down barstools and beer taps.  The rest of the bar, already soaked with spilled liquor from broken bottles, quickly flares up.

The bartender, smoked out of his hiding place, darts into the open, swearing volubly.  Seeing you behind your table, he takes aim and fires, but the table takes the bullet instead of you, and the bartender is left in the open, with an empty gun.

Nicodemus:  The sailor scratches his chin thoughtfully.  
"Well, rightly I oughta tell Mr. Lang about this, but what the 'ell.  Let's go, ya never know if the Old Man needs 'elp wi' them runners.  There'll be time for signin' Articles later."

He leads the way to The Frigate, from which the sounds of a fight can clearly be heard to be emanating, although he has nothing on him but a belt knife.  McCrenshaw seems to inspire loyalty in his men, at any rate.

Jonah:  You and Xanaphia follow the clerk's instructions, to find a fast-looking tall ship, next dock, so to speak, to a run down old hulk converted into a bar called The Frigate.  Two sailor-looking fellows, a man and a dwarf, are presently hurrying toward The Frigate from the ship, which you see is called the CALYPSO'S GRACE.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 15, 2002)

Woohoo!  Take that, ye rapscallions!  Good ol' Tavern brawls.

Yeah, that was an Intimidate check.  Sorry.  

I'll feint the one still facing me, and strike at him again (4+10 for the bluff (opposed by spot) and 20+8 for the hit, 12+8 to confirm the crit.  If the bluff worked, it's a sneak attack as well).

Malthas calls out as he does "Looks like this place is going to heat up, lads!  Let's finish 'em off, and find our way out, eh?"


----------



## Xael (Nov 15, 2002)

Jonah raises his hand to attract the attention of the sailors and says:"Excuse me, do you know where we could find captain McCrenshaw?"


----------



## garyh (Nov 15, 2002)

Bimzoole pops up, takes a shot at the barkeep with his pistol, and ducks back behind the table.

"Pardon, good sir, but have you any _roast_ in the kitchen this evening?"


----------



## kenjib (Nov 15, 2002)

Once again, Vemuz seems to pay no attention to the wound he has received, indeed he doesn't even redirect his attention toward the man who caused the wound, still intent on his initial target.

action:  eyes of fury on runner #7
attack runner #7:  3 +8 (10 if flanking)=11 (13 if flanking)
damage:  1 +5 = 6

Vemuz swings the axe wildly, and it cuts deep into the wall right next to the handaxe he threw earlier.  Vemuz let's go and pulls a third axe from his belt and measures the heft in his hand.

LOL - a nice two rounds of rolls from me, eh?  3,2,3,1!


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 15, 2002)

"A'tack hem" Malachi tells the bird and points at Runner #5 and when the Albatross takes to air again he immediately follows up with a cutlass thrust to the Runners belly hoping that the Runner will be distracted by the large bird launched at his face.

He keeps the burning bar in the corner of his eye and will dismiss the bird and seek escape before the fire gets too close...

(Attack 16+3 = 19 add modifiers as required

ooc Halfspear is medium sized so I though I could use it onehanded - my bad oops)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2002)

Nicodemus pauses as the strange looking Elf talks at him and Ben.
'Why, I do believe that's Cap'n McCrenshaw what's involved in that racket in you Garbage Scow of a Tavern.'
Turning to the Sea Elf, Nico bows and says in accented Elvish 'Greetings 'Sister Beneath the Waves.'
Nico waves his hands, intoning in Eldritch Draconic, the result of which is a slight blue shimmer which covers him then fades almost instantly.
OOC:Mage Armor on self
'Now, lad, we have to get in there and see what's up, I'd hate to lose Me Cap'n afore I even signed on, eh? (Grins) Lead on, Ben!'
Nicodemus doesn't wait long for the sailor, though, and he sprints off down the road.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 15, 2002)

Nicodemus:  You don't even need to kick open The Frigate's door; it is already hanging crazily off of one hinge, and there is a bullet-hole in it.

You see that the bar at large is a shambles.  Tables and chairs are overturned, the bar itself is blazing merrily.  A gnome crouches behind an overturned table, trading shots with the bartender, who is armed with a musket.

A steady stream of sailors and ship's officers, barmaids and not a few runners is pouring out of the establishment.

The braver runners are engaged in a melee in the far right corner of the bar.  A small halfling with a proportionately sized rapier, a savage looking half-orc who wears the holy symbol of Calypso and carries a white Albatross (Calypso's favored bird) on his shoulder, a tall, burly harpooner armed with an axe, and an old man with a cutlass are fighting twice that number of runners.

"Captain, sir!" Ben calls to the old man.  "I brought help!"

Malachi:  The bird swoops down fluttering its nearly twelve-foot wingspan in the runner's face.

Swinging wildly at the Albatross, but at the same time reluctant to actually hit it, he has no chance of parrying your blow.  Your borrowed cutlass strikes true, and he staggers back, clutching his wounded belly.  Instead of retaliating, he turns and runs for it, jumping tables, dropping his cutlass, and hurtling out the door.

Malthas:  In a maneuver you learned at the Flashing Blades Academy, you jab at the man's groin, step left, pull your blade back, and slide it easily through the man's throat.  He gurgles and falls to the ground.  His companion turns and flees.

Bimzoole:  Your bullet misses, and flattens itself against the wall next to the barkeep's ear.  The bartender raises his musket as you duck back behind the table.

"Aye," he shouts back.  "Roast gnome! Shorty!"

He, however, misses even worse than you do, and the table takes another hit.  The bartender, meanwhile, starts backing toward the stairs, half-concealing himself in the stairwell.

(OOC: And of course what would swashbuckling be without witty banter between foes? )

Vemuz: (OOC: Well, you described it pretty well...which saves me some work; thanks )  The runner you missed sees the look in your furious gaze and quails, shrinking back.  But the runner who wounded you turns to his friend and laughs at you.  _laughs_ at _you_ .

"See, Biff, 'e ain't so tough arter all.  Yah, clod, what's wrong?  Don't know how t' use that frogslicer, eh?"  He says, punctuating the gesture with a very rude gesture indeed.

Jonah:  "Captain McCrenshaw?" says an old greybeard, who is lounging on the capstan head.  "'E just went down t' Th' Frigate t' deal wit some of them runners - nasty folk, drink wit them, an' yer on a slow boat t' nowhere afore y' can draw breath.  If yer applying fer a position as crew, ya'd best talk t' Mr. Lang, in the great cabin there, back aft aways."


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 15, 2002)

Malthas laughs wildly as the man falls.  "I _told_ them I could pull that off!"  He hears the barkeep's shout, and turns his attention that direction.  "The bigger they are, the harder they fall, treetopper!"  He leaps up on a table, and bounds across, leaping over the bar in a flip, and landing in front of the barkeep, attempting to knock the pistol from his hand.  

(OOC: Attempting a charge on the barkeep, using tumble and jump as needed to avoid tables, terrain, AoO's and the flaming bar.  If I can't attack, I'll just double move and prepare to charge him.  And I'm going to say that whenever it's relevant, Malthas will attempt to parry the first successful hit against him each turn.  Remember he has a +5 to resist being disarmed (but not to disarm)  And this has been a very entertaining start.   ).


----------



## kenjib (Nov 15, 2002)

Vemuz utters in a sneering voice.  "I fail to see what is so funny."  With that he hurls the axe right at the runner who laughed and strikes him with a powerful blow.

attack:  19 +8=27
damage:  2 +5=7

With that, he draws the last throwing axe from his belt.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 16, 2002)

Nicodemuz eyes the scene, taking in the Runners, the band of Sailors .
OOC:I recognize the 'interesting looking half orc with the sextant' from the docks, and I believe the Gnome as well.
'Aye, runners, looks like Ye have bitten aoff a bit more wind than yer sails kin ha dle, wot!?!'
Nico snaps his fingers and a pair of magic missiles streaks off to hit the retreating Bartender.
OOC: 3 and 4 points=7HP if I roll.
'Take that ye Coward, I bet it's yer Doing this
canchinging operation.I may 'ave ta burn this affront to the Sea to the ground to cleanse the stain on this 'ere town. So be it.'
Yells 'Hey yer runners, have a look at this!
Artimus throws a stone (I'm sure there are some loose cobblestones from the road) at one of the runners in an attempt to get them to look our way.
My next action, providing any of the runners look this way, is to step forward and hit them with a Color Spray.

OOC:I'm off to work. DMBob, the Rogues gallery ate my character, and as I mentioned in email, my day's spell picks along with it.
For Simplicity's sake here is my repicked list (I picked yesterday)
0:Resistance, Light, Detect Magic, Mage Hand
1st:Mage Armor (now cast on self), Magic Missile (now cast) Color Spray and True Strike
2nd: Detect Thoughts, Alter Self, Invisibility.
I'll check from work to see how things are going along.


----------



## garyh (Nov 16, 2002)

Bimzoole wil blast another volley of arcane cannon balls at the barkkep.

"That's funny, I've heard tell that you're called 'shorty' yourself...  by the ladies!!"


----------



## Xael (Nov 16, 2002)

Jonah looks as the dwarf enters The Frigate, and says to the graybeard: "I think I'd rather talk with the captain himself first."
Then he sprints towards The Frigate, letting out a sigh as he goes.
_*Always talk with the captain first, nobody can whine about you if you're hired by the captain..._*


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 17, 2002)

Jonah:  You sprint through the wrecked door (it has a bullet hole in it), and Xanaphia follows.  Inside what once was a massive barroom brawl has died down to a smoldering skirmish in the corner.  

Tables are overturned, smashed bottles are everywhere, the bar is burning merrily, and not a few bodies lie on the floor.  even as you watch, a dwarf and a gnome discharge simultaneous volleys of some kind of offensive magic, and the bartender, who was armed with a musket, crumples to the ground, to all appearances dead.  A small halfling with a bloodstained rapier runs to the bartender's position with deadly intent, leaping over tables, and vaulting over the flaming bar, only to find that the bartender is already dead.

In a corner, an old sea captain, a half-orc with the holy symbol of 
Calypso, and a massively built harpooner are disposing with the last of a group of ragged but well armed thugs.  Everyone pauses for just a moment to see the newcomers, then goes back to their fighting.

Vemuz:  Your axe gashes the laughing man, and he laughs no longer.  Taking a step back, he pulls out a pistol and discharges it into your abdomen.  Blood trickles down your stomach.

Meanwhile, his fellow, though shaken, still takes the opportunity to slip in with his cutlass, but his hands are shaking so badly that he misses, the cutlass stabbing empty air.  

(OOC: you are still flanked by runner #8 [now wounded] and runner #7.  Runner #7 is shaken by unwounded, and runner #8 is wounded but not shaken.  My sympathies about your previous rolls,but your luck seems to be changing )

Malthas: You perform a dazzling charge at the bartender, leaping tables, slipping over and under seeking blades, and vaulting over the flaming bar, only to find your efforts are unrewarded.  Four glowing projectiles the size of cannonballs have outraced you and found the bartender first.  He is dead.

Bimzoole:  Your magic cannonballs join up with two launched by a strange dwarf, a newcomer to the fray, and the bartender falls dead.  An instant later, Malthas comes charging in, only to find his target dead.  He shoots you a disappointed look.

Nicodemus:  You and the gnome cast your spell at the same time, and your magic projectiles - concentrated masses of murderous intent so great that they are a physical force, shaped like cannonballs - join forces with his.  the bartender barely has time to open his mouth before he is dead.  The halfling duelist vaults over the flaming bar and charges the bartender an instant too later - his mark has already fled this world.

All:  Two newcomers, both seemingly elves, but one with jet black skin, white hair, and red eyes, and the other with green hair and...gills? burst in through the door and survey the scene.

Meanwhile, the fire from the bar is spreading, covering a good bit of the floor now.  The room is deserted save for two runners still trying to kill the harpooner, dead runners, the motley assembly which was fighting the runners, and the newcomers (Xanaphia and Jonah).  Even as you watch, the alcohol-fueled flames start licking across the floor, and climbing up the walls, hissing and popping like serpents.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2002)

OOC: I don't get the chance/have to cast Color Spray, then. I had posted in case you wanted to continue another round while I was unavailable 

OOC:Nicodemus will put a pistol shot into the back (the proper Fate for a Runner) of any unengaged Runners, if they are in Melee, he will hold off.

Nico yells above the din of a dying battle and a dying Hulk.
'Aye, Seems that Yer Foul Deeds beget the Destiny they generated, Ye Honorless Dogs. This place'll burn Wi'out Me help!'
'Ben, get yer Cap'n we'd better git out 'o this wreck afore she goes down!'


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 17, 2002)

Seeing the fire spread further Malachi puts his hand up to stroke the head of the albatross upon his shoulder

"T'ank you Lady" he says to the bird "bot naw you mus' go - b'far dhe fiyah gets near - go"

He dismiss the Albatross asking it to go before the flames reach it and then turns around and attackers the nearer of Vemuz's two assailants a halfspear thrust to the back..."

(Attack 20+3 Woohoo a natural 20!)


----------



## Xael (Nov 17, 2002)

Jonah's eyes widen as he surveys the wreck of a tavern.
*_Well the captains dealing with them mighty fine I'd say..._*
His gaze shifts to the remaining runners.
(Ready action: If any runner NOT in a melee tries anything offensive, Jonah will snap his fingers (free action, brings pistol in hand) and shoot at him.)


----------



## garyh (Nov 17, 2002)

Bimzoole will take advantage of the relative calm to reload his pistol.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 17, 2002)

Vemuz, now bleeding from several different wounds (how much damage from the last hit?), still does not at all seem to notice as he reaches across and pulls his battle axe from the wall.  As splinters from the wall where the axe was embedded fall to the floor he swings the axe around and connects solidly with the runner who just shot him.

"Put your toys away, lad.  This is no place for children."

attack:  15 +8 = 23
damage:  3 +5 = 8


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 17, 2002)

Sighing in disappointment, and muttering about "Damned mages," Malthas will quickly investigate the stairs, and see if they lead anywhere.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 18, 2002)

Vemuz:  You swing your axe like you were felling a tree, chopping deep into the runner's side. He backpedals away from you, clutching the gruesome wound with blood-slicked hands...

...only to back up straight into the half-orc's spear.  It enters his back and explodes out his chest.  A spray of blood flies into your face.  It brings to mind the good old days on the Ocean's Bounty, almost...

(OOC: That last attack was 8 hp of damage.  You have taken 13 points of damage since the fight began.)

Malachi:  The bird bobs its head to you, graciously recieving your thanks, then spread its awesome wings and spirals out the window.

You turn and spear the Twiceborn's opponent, stabbing him so hard that you can feel the spearpoint entering his back and exiting his chest.  He sags to the ground, dying gruesomely.  His companion, faced with a terrifyingly massive harpooner in full fury, and you, the brutal-looking half-orc who just skewered the runner, turns and heads for the door.

Malthas:  Upstairs, there is a small room.  hard, spilintery beds decorated with shackles line the walls, but the room is empty.  You suspect this is where the canchinged sailors were kept until they were smuggled aboard a ship.

Bimzoole:  You stuff powder and bullets into your musket, but there seems to be no need.  All the runners are dead or gone.  The fire, meanwhile, is hungrily gnawing at the ceiling timbers.

Jonah:  You prepare to draw your weapon from its hiding place, but all the runners are dead.

Nicodemus:  The sailor looks at you in agreement, and runs to fetch Captain McCrenshaw.

All:  Even as you all make for the door, embers start raining down on you.  The ceiling timbers are glowing and appear to be much weakened.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 18, 2002)

Once outside and far enough away to be relatively safe but still close enough to feel the heat, Malachi stops and turns to watch the Runners lair burn. He is silent and grins with satisfaction

"_Praise be to Calypso_" he intones ...


----------



## garyh (Nov 18, 2002)

Bimzoole will exit the tavern with all due speed.

"If you can't stand  the heat, or so the saying goes..."


----------



## kenjib (Nov 18, 2002)

Vemuz quickly grabs his axes and exits the burning ship.  He stands next to Malachi as the ship burns.  "Law coming soon.  We should leave.  Too much explainin'."


----------



## Xael (Nov 18, 2002)

Jonah exits the ship/tavern, keeping eye on the captain McCrenshaw.
*_Maybe I'll wait a while for a better moment to talk about the job._*


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 18, 2002)

Malthas makes sure there are no sailors captured up here currently, attempts to grab a set of manacles (never know when you'll need manacles) and runs to the windows, searching for a way out that won't involve breaking his neck.  Lacking that, it's out the door, down the stairs, and out.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2002)

Nicodemus will make sure the Cap'n and Ben get out safely; as well, he will make sure none of the other 'Sailors' need help out, as he's rather strong for a Wizard and (as a Dwarf) can carry fallen men fairly easy. Artimus will exit and await Nicos exit.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 19, 2002)

All:  You hastily make your exit from The Frigate.  Once outside, you can see flames shooting into the air.  The fire must be visible for miles, and a large crowd has gathered.  The Twiceborn harpooner seems to have the best advice, and so you hurry through the grasping crowd to reach the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

A tall, thin man with an austere manner and ridiculous mustachios drooping past his chin is pacing the dock worriedly.  When he sees Captain McCrenshaw, he looks up in relief.

"Captain, sir," he says, "I am glad you're safe.  Rumors are spreading about a fight and fire down at The Frigate...Captain, you're wounded.  Hadn't you best get medical attention?  and who are these ruff - err, rough and ready lot with you?"

"I'm fine, Mr. Lang," McCrenshaw growls.  "And these here are the lot what saved me life.  Y'd best be thankin them - if it weren't for them, y'd not have a Captain now.  Why don't yeh fetch the Articles for 'em?  I couldn't find them lads that got themselves canchinged...these'll have t' do for replacements."

You can't help but notice the difference between the Captain's rough, seemingly lowborn accents, and Mr. Lang's polished, rigidly proper speech.

He turns to you.  

"How many of yeh would like t' sign Articles wi' me, eh?  We sail with the morning tide.  Oh, that's Mr. Lang, my First Mate.  He's a good man once y' get t' know him, but he's got a bit of a pole up his arse."

Mr. Lang soon returns, striding with his back ramrod straight, carrying a bundle of papers in one hand.

"With all due respect, Captain, I do not have a 'pole up my arse.'  I am merely..." he starts frigidly.  The captain cuts him off.

"I know, I know...y' merely think its beneath such a distinguished naval h'officer such as y'rself t' serve under a 'common tar' like myself...in the _Merchant Service_ t' boot.  Just give 'em the Articles.  Ship's h'Officers shouldn' argue in front of the men," he says.  "Like I said, pole-in-the-arse, but he's a good man.  Shipped 10 voyages wi' me, an' a better Mate y'll not find."

Mr. Lang hands you the sheaf of papers.  

"SHIP'S ARTICLES
of the Well Found Vessel CALYPSO'S GRACE, outward bound, Captain Roger Tarheel McCrenshaw commanding.  Year of the Progress 302 GP.

TERMS & SALARIES

Ship's Boy.......................................................6 gp/month

Able-Bodied Seaman......................................13 gp/month

Deck Officer (Bosun, 
Bosun's Mate, Carpenter, 
Sailmaker, Surgeon, Master Gunner, etc.)......20 gp/month

Ship's Officer (First Mate,
Second Mate, Third Mate, 
Navigator, Pilot, and Ship's
Mage)..............................................................75 gp/month

The Crew will additionally recieve shares in the voyage at the following rates.

Ship's Boy...........................1%

Able-Bodied Seaman..........5%

Deck Officer........................10%

Ship's Officer......................25% (a Quarter Share)

Should a profit be made, the Crew is to recieve a Bonus based on the above Rates.  The same system is to be used for calculating bonuses for an Exceedingly Fast Passage.

The Crew will additionally pay out of their Own Pockets for any gear which they do not already possess (clothing, foul-weather gear, knives, weapons, slop-chests, and the etc.)

Signed:

James Lang, First Mate

John Ames, Second Mate

William Steward, Third Mate

_____________, Fourth Mate

Malachi Legba, Navigator

Malthas Swifthand, Pilot

(Vemuz Thrice-born), Pilot's Mate

Nicodemus Arfaliunium, Ship's Mage

Bimzoole Marper, Master Gunner

Kirah Weaver, Sailmaker

Aleford Jones, Carpenter

Vemuz Thrice-born, Bosun

Xanaphia Silvershell, Surgeon

"Jonah," Supercargo

Ben Stern, Able-bodied Seaman

John Sout, Able-bodied Seaman

Luc d'Erville, Able-bodied Seaman

Ishmael Jamison, Able-bodied Seaman

Lupe Sanchez, Able-bodied Seaman

Lem Harvey, Able-bodied Seaman

Jean Orleau, Able-bodied Seaman

Arthur Orville, Able-bodied Seaman

Ellis Stout, Ship's Boy

ROGER TARHEEL McCRENSHAW, MASTER

(OOC:  I know that the sailor's wages might seem a little low, but I based them off RL sailor's wages.  I'll change prices of goods and such to reflect that, so don't worry about that.

Also, some advice:  "Surgeon" would be a good post for a healer type, say, Xanaphia.  Or, at a pinch, Malachi.

"Bosun" would best be some big, tough character who can keep order on the ship.  Vemuz or maybe Malthas would be a good choice for that post.  

There need to be at least two pilots, so they can alternate shifts, so whoever has ranks in Profession Pilot should sign up for that.

Likewise any two people with Profession Navigator should sign up for Navigator.

Both Nicodemus and Bimzoole are obvious shoo-ins for Ship's Mage.  You might even persuade McCrenshaw that he needs two such characters.

"Fourth Mate" should be the best all around sailor among the characters.  The Fourth Mate should also be able to navigate, and maybe even pilot a little, in addition to being a good seaman.  

Sort it out amongst yourselves.  Remember, any characters with Profession Sailor will also be expected to go aloft to handle the sails, help man the pumps and capstan, etc.  So the Bosun, Pilots, and Fourth Mate, possibly the Navigator as well will be expected to fill ordinary 'tar's' duties as well as their own especial duties. Vemuz, I listed you as Pilot's Mate [i.e. the backup pilot, if you don't mind], because I know that you have some ranks in Profession Pilot.)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 19, 2002)

Nicodemus presents copies of his former Articles, where he served as Ship's Mage on the Azure Osprey,as well as the dwarven Warship Thorgrim's Wrath. 'Here are my papers on the ships where I served as Mage, as well as the statements of my perfprmance penned by several distinguished officers of the ships. I also have my own alchemical lab.
OOC Bimzoole, you can use my lab as well, as I didn't see one on your equip list .


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: Oh, btw, Bimzoole, there's also a post for Master Gunner.  I'll edit it in to the Articles.  That way there only has to be one Ship's Mage.  I assume Bimzoole would be well-suited for the post of Master Gunner (He's the only PC with Profession Artillerist).


----------



## Xael (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC: I don't really fit in there. I only have Profession; Cartographer (though if allowed I could change my skills and take Profession; Navigator also).
Does "Jonah" pass for a signature?


----------



## kenjib (Nov 19, 2002)

Vemuz speaks in a bold and self-confident tone.  "You know the big guns ain't a bit of help against the dangers of the deep.  Well, I'm the best damn harpooner in town should we get in a pinch.  I also run a tight crew abovedecks.  You'll not find a better bosun than me, but I don't sign without knowing what kind of operation you run, and I don't come cheap.  This a merchant outfit?  Where to and how long?"  Vemuz glances over at the ship and then eyes the Captain expectantly.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 19, 2002)

"Ah be youl Navigator" the Half-orc announces loudly to ensure that the statement is understood, underlined and in bold. "By dhe Grace of Calypso Ah am called!

bot first capitan" he turns to McKenshaw "we mus' be bindin'  youl woundin's ahm askin dhe Lady to comfor' tyu"

He turns then and offers to help bind the captain and any other wounded (Vemuz, Bomzoole - myself)

(Heal check and Cure Minor wounds anyway)


----------



## garyh (Nov 19, 2002)

"And I, good captain, can serve as Master Gunner - and function as artillery myself, as you well saw back at the tavern," Bimzoole offered.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2002)

Grrr.  I posted last night, but apparent it didn't go through.

Malthas smiles, and gestures at Malachai.  'My eloquent friend there is an excellent navigator, and he and I have oft journeyed as pilot and navigator.  I am well versed in piloting, a navigator without peer, save for Malachai, and a mildly passable sailor.  I would be honored to serve as a pilot on your vessel."

OOC: I'm confused by the shares - is that the shares of the total profit, or the shares of our income?  If there are 6 people getting 25% and 20 or so getting 10%-1%, seems like our percentages run far over 100%.  Am I missing something?  I only have one rank in profession (Sailor) here, so....


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 19, 2002)

OOC:  Sorry about any confusion caused by the wording of the Articles.

Xael:  Jonah would do for a signature.  And you could sign on as Supercargo of the ship (That would involve a good deal of 'clerk-work' and would involve mapping and such.  You would recieve pay equal as a Deck Officer.

Jonah will do as a signature.  Might causes the crew to wonder a bit though 

dead_radish:  The shares in the voyage are actually an investment of sorts.  Your character recieves a dividend, and that dividend is taken from just the profit.  So if a voyage made a total of 100,000 gp (not an unreasonable sum) and the profit from it was 50,000 gp (my number not make sense, as I'm just spitting out random numbers as examples...I didn't take the time to actually figure average profit, but please bear with me...), The Deck Officers would recieve a dividend of 5625  gp.  The Ship's Officers, with their quarter share in the voyage, would recieve 12500 gp.  

However, note that is for the Deck Officers and Ship's Officers as a whole.  

So the Ship's Officer's dividend of 12500 gp means that each Ship's Officer recieves actually about 1560 gp.  Each Deck Officer would recieve about 940 gp.  And each seaman would recieve  about 400 gp.  The Ship's Boy recieves about 300 gp.  However, the Ship's Boy is a special case, as he is generally considered to be a sort of "apprentice," and thus does not get the full benefit of his dividend.  The captain generally holds his dividends for him, to be given to him, minus expenses, when he is full-blooded tar.  However, many captains (though not McCrenshaw) are known to take advantage of this and keep the Boy's dividend for themselves.

The remaining profit is for the owners and the Captain.  In the case of Captain McCrenshaw, he is both owner and captain, so he gets all of the rest (about 30,00 gp in the case of the example used).

In case you think my math doesn't make sense, note that while the Ship's Officer's dividends are calculated from the total profit, the Deck Officer's dividends are calculated from the total profit MINUS the Ship's Officer's total share, and the seaman's dividends are calculated from the total profit MINUS both the Ship's and Deck Officers total shares, and so on.  

And about that single rank in Profession: Sailor; every little bit counts  

Does that make it a little clearer?  Again, I'm sorry for any confusion my wording may have caused...


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 19, 2002)

Makes sense now.  I was thinking _each_ officer got 25%, not that the officers as a whole got 25%.  Works for me.

How did they deal with booty and loot?  Was it sold at the end and divided up?  If we end up fending off a pirate ship, and capture the ship, finding, say, an amulet of natural armor, and I'd like the amulet, can I claim it as part of my pay?

These annoying mundane details are handy to know before hand.


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *These annoying mundane details are handy to know before hand.   *




I think they add a cool level of realism and detail.  Huzzah, Bob!!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 20, 2002)

The captain looks at the Twiceborn harpooner, Vemuz, eyeing him cooly.

"I've no doubt someone like ye'd make a good bosun.  An' yer no fool, neither.  I like that in an h'Officer.  This here ship is a merchant ship, the fastest damn merchantman you ever did see.  The CALYPSO'S GRACE, she is, owned by meself and no other.  We're presently bound fer Standishtown, in th' Dim West, wi' a cargo o' specie an' Pondicherry tea - worth a king's ransom, thet it is, an' the sooner it's offloaded, the more money we make," he says.  "After thet, it'll probably be back t' Sandrigal or Port Andora t' refit with a hold full of Standishtown tobacco, and then off around the bottom of the world - Cape Wild an' Cape Tempest - ridin' the Easterlies t' Pondicherry an' Canching fer more tea an' spices an' such.  We'll be gone a year or more if we're gone a day.  I willn't lie t' yeh, there'll be pirates, storms, cutthroats, an' sea monsters aplenty.  But if any ship can stand t' it, it's the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  I'd be honored t' have yeh aboard, an' that goes for all o' yeh."

He looks you over, and his eye pauses on "Jonah" as he signs the Articles, then at the way he signed his name.

"Jonah, eh?" he whistles.  "Just don't let it on t' the crew then.  And what are ye, a mermaid?"  this last question is addressed to the exotic looking creature currently signing on as surgeon.

"I am no mermaid," she says innocently.  "I am Xanaphia Silvershell, a Healer of my People.  I will be glad to serve aboard your ship."

"Well," the captain mutters, "It's a strange crew I got here.  A mermaid s'posed t' be good luck, you know." he winks at Xanaphia.

"We sail with the morning tide," Mr. Lang says.  "Deck Officers and Ship's Officers bunk down in the aft cabin.  You'll meet the rest of the crew on the morrow.  I heard you wondering aloud about division of loot, Mr. Swifthand.  I should warn you that we're not a naval vessel.  We don't seek pirates, we avoid them."

(OOC:


> I think they add a cool level of realism and detail. Huzzah, Bob!!



 Thanks! I do my best...)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 20, 2002)

Malthas grins and winks at the Captain.  "I'm nae sure, goodman.  After that incident at the tavern, I just don't know which side you're on.  I mean, indeed, those poor poor runners....."

He grins again.

"I'd not think you a pirate captain - far from it.  But it seems that innocent vessels sailing 'cross the ocean seem to naturally attract their likes.  'Twas only that that I wondered about."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2002)

'Well Cap'n, for I would join this fine ship and call ye such, I'll sign yer Articles and serve proudly aboard this fine Vessel. As well, as I have mentioned, I am adept at making all amnner of alchemical devices,gadgets and what-not,and said skills are at yer disposal. As well, when you get me, you also get Artimus here, who is also a fine lookout and h'is Howl resounds for miles, so I doubt anyone will miss his cry of alert.'
Nico grins and Artimus dofs his little cap, then bows at the Captain.
OOC:Howler monkeys can be heard for several miles in the rain forest, so he will make for a rather loud call should he sight anything 
'I'll soon teach the crew the code Arti and Me've worked out, since he can't speak the Common tongue.'
 Nico winks at Artimus at this, who grins and then scampers over to Bimzoole and seems to be 
waiting for the previously seen Weasel to make an appearance. When(if) he does, Artimus will tip his cap to him in a comradely manner and then return to Nico's side.
'Well,' continues the Dwarf, where's me quarters, Cap'n. I'm anxious to leave this port of skulkers and runners and fill my lungs with good clean Ocean air, Praise to Calypso and the Deep.'


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> * Nico winks at Artimus at this, who grins and then scampers over to Bimzoole and seems to be
> waiting for the previously seen Weasel to make an appearance. When(if) he does, Artimus will tip his cap to him in a comradely manner and then return to Nico's side.*




OOC:  Oh, yeah, my familiar policy - Glimnock hangs around Bimzooles feet or shoulder at all times unless otherwise noted.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 20, 2002)

Vemuz seems to weigh the Captain's words.  _*A voyage passing through Port Andora, and this witch doctor here aboard with.  Well at worst if things aren't working out I can use it as a chance to get more information and skip ship at Port Andora if I learn enough to find a lead.*_

"Well, captain, I told you that I don't come cheap.  I'm well worth the coin, but I don't work for less than 25.  You won't regret it."  Vemuz straightens up to display his full height and girth as he speaks.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 21, 2002)

Vemuz:  The captain stops short in his walk to his cabin.  He turns around slowly.

"Yer a hard bargainer, ain't ya?  Tell you what, you look like ye're a perilous fellow, an' well worth a little extra pay.  Not t'mention ya saved my life.  Y'll get 25 a month, an' I'm bein quite generous here.  But," he says, his voice hardening, the voice of a man not lightly to be trifled with, "From now till the end of the voyage, _I_ am your Captain.  You will respect my authority, even if this is a lowly merchantman.  Do you understand?  I'm sure I won't regret it...nor will you."

He turns to all of you.

"I'll see ye all tomorrow, then.  Bright an' early, time 'n the tide wait for no one, as they say," he says cheerfully.

The CALYPSO'S GRACE is, as promised, already making ready to cast off as you arrive at the ship, bearing your sea chests.  Captain McCrenshaw is looking grim this morning, though it is a bright and cheerful morning, but he welcomes you warmly.

"Welcome aboard," he shouts over the rail with an attempt at a smile.  "Ye're almost too late."

Once you are aboard, the final dockline is cast off, and the crew arrays themselves at the headsail halyards.

The chanteyman, who Nicodemus recognizes as Ben Stern, takes his place at the head of the line of sailors.

"A-round the corner we will go!" he calls.

"Round the corner Sally!" the seamen answer, and give a long pull on the halyards.  The ship's four jibsails climb a quarter of the way up their stays.

"A-round Cape Wild we all must go!"  the chanteyman shouts.

"Round the Corner Sally!" the sails climb higher on their stays.

"I-f I had a little gal in town!" 

"Round the Corner Sally!"

"I would tow her off to Sendun!"

"Round the Corner Sally!"

After a long time, the four jibsails complete their climb up the stays.  A light morning breeze catches them and hundreds of yards of canvas fill and billow outwards with a crack like a cannonade.  

The sweating sailors take a moment of rest, then at Mr. Lang's cry, spring to their stations.

The force of the wind on the headsails slowly blows the ship's bow clear of the dock.  As soon as the long bowsprit clears the wharf, Captain McCrenshaw takes a brief look at the surroundings, taking note of the wind direction and strength, and the swarming boats all around.  He cups his hands and shouts forward to Mr. Lang:

"Mr. Lang! Set all sail! Raise the studdingsails!"

Mr. Lang, pacing forward on the fo'c'sle near the bows, relays the order to the men aloft.

"Set all sail, aye!  Raise the studdingsails, aye!"

The men, looking like spiders in webs of rope and sails, cast loose the tyers on the furled sails and scramble to extend the studdingsail yards on either side of the working sails.

Under a cloud of canvas - truly an awe-inspiring sight - CALYPSO'S GRACE begins to slowly move forward in the light morning air.

The fresh salt breeze wafts in, sluicing the inevitable stench of an overcrowded port city out of your nostrils.  

You have passed the point of no turning back.  Shore worries are behind you, and only the wide sea ahead.  Every tar on board mouths a prayer to Calypso, and a plea to Oceanus.

"Oceanus, thy sea is so great and my ship so small...spare me thy wrath!"

OOC: and in case anybody cares, I use only 100% grade A  Real Life historical sea chanteys.  Adopted to fit The World, of course.  The sea i smy other hobby, you might say.  If I start using too many nautical terms, just warn me and I'll explain myself better.


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *OOC: and in case anybody cares, I use only 100% grade A  Real Life historical sea chanteys.  Adopted to fit The World, of course.  The sea i smy other hobby, you might say.  If I start using too many nautical terms, just warn me and I'll explain myself better. *




OOC:  What does "nautical" mean?


----------



## kenjib (Nov 21, 2002)

_*I think this captain will do me well.  He's got backbone, alright, and handy with a sword at that.  I respect this one.*_

Vemuz had checked out of the flophouse early in the morning and boarded the ship, a brand new boatswain's pipe around his neck (ooc:  let me know how much it cost me?).  Before the ship cast off he paced the deck, eyeing the crew with a critical eye.  _*There's only a few sloppy ones to keep an eye on.  That one up in the rigging looks to be trouble, I can tell already.  Looks to be a right fine crew though - never can help but a couple of rotters in the bunch every time.*_


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 21, 2002)

Malthas sits at the wheel happily, breathing deeply of the sea air to clear his lungs and focus his mind.  He was, in fact, one of the very last people on board, arriving at what would _technically_ be "bright and early" though could be arguably muddy-eyed and breakfast.  As he leapt aboard, bearing a bag of small, exotic fruits, he winked at the Captain.  "Sorry about the time, captain, but there were several lasses who would have been crushed without goodbyes.  And one that insisted on, well, we'll say an extended discussion."  He grins and scrambles up on deck, hauling his sea chest behind him.  He takes his position, and does appropriately nautical things.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2002)

The half-Orc Navigator Malachi is not too far behind Malthas and grins at the halflings _exagerrated claims_ He has his sextant and other gear secured and grins happily at the prospect of once more being at sea.

He nods respectfully at the Captain as he heads to the stern. He cuts his thumb there and lets a few drops of blood drip into the sea water beneath the ship - _'Blood and Sea Water' he repeats silently to himself 'Make sure you bring me back to you'

With that he returns back to his position, casts and eye over the busy crew and readies himself to ask Calypso for good winds and clear weather as they go..._


----------



## Uriel (Nov 22, 2002)

Having loaded his gear the night before, Nicodemus is already aboard when the ship wakes in the morning. Not seen for most of the morning, as she gets under way, his presence is finally felt when a small <BOOM> erupts from his quarters, followed by a string of Dwarven that could only be expletives. A smal howler monkey emerges rather quickly and scampers up the rigging to the crows nest in what could only be described as 'hiding out', while where any crew up in the rigs would see him wiping blue powder from his fur hastily.
Nicodemus emerges above decks, covered in soot, a blue smoke smelling vagely of eggs and burned garlic.
'Damn...I was sure I added precisely the right amount of Asgeritilum...perhaps I got the formula wrong.' Nico looks about and smiles, has anyone seen Artimus?" Not waiting, he sets about helping with the various tasks on the ship. 'throwing in' wherever needed.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 22, 2002)

Captain McCrenshaw is looking out over the horizon with faraway eyes and a grim expression on his face when he hears the commotion.

"Mr. Arfaliunium, this ain't gonna be...a common occurrence, I hope?  Ships're made o' wood, ye know, an' wood burns.  D'ye think y' could at least fireproof yer cabin, if y'r gonna carry on with these...eh...experiments?" he asks, with a momentary flash of good humor.

The Hullish coastline is rapidly fading behind, and the sun rapdly fading ahead of you, when Captain McCrenshaw turns and addresses Mr. Lang.

"Mr. Lang, call the men aft fer th' division o' watches," he says commandingly.

Soon, the crew is arrayed at the quarterdeck, with the Captain McCrenshaw standing imposingly at the rail. 

"Well, men, we're finally away from shore," he says.  "And away from thet nasty mess wi' them runners.  Ye all know thet them six crew're gone - canchinged away.  I collected some replacements over in th' city.  Th' big man over there is Vemuz Thrice-born, our new bosun.  I'd advise y' not t' trifle wi' him - I've seen 'im split a man from neck t' groin in one blow.  Our new pilot, here, is Malthas Swifthand - a bit on th' short side, but an excellent seaman and a perilous fighter, at thet.  His handsome-lookin' friend over thetways - " he points to Malachi in all his witch-doctorly glory " - is our new navigator, Mr. Legba, an' a priest o' Calypso at thet, may She guide our ship.  The other short one is Bimzoole Marper, short of height but long o' wit, an' he's our new Master Gunner.  I want all o' ye t' be gunners trained an' true by next week.  Th' sunburnt one goes by th' name...Jonah.  But, afterall, what's in a name?  He's our supercargo...an' he'll be a real tar, too, afore this voyage's over.  His exotic-lookin' companion is Miss Silvershell - Xanaphia Silvershell.  She'll be yer surgeon, an' I hev it on good authority thet there's none better.  An' th' helpful bearded one here is Mr. Arfaliunium - the Ship's Mage.  Mr. Lang, Mr. Ames, y' can divide th' watches now.  Mr. Lang has Starboard watch, Mr. Ames has Port watch."

Mr. Lang steps forward.

"Ben Stern.  John Stout.  Arthur Orville.  Lupe Sanchez.  Mr. Thrice-born.  Mr. Marper.  You are my watch; we take first watch tonight," he says.

Vemuz, you survey your watch.  You know Bimzoole - the gnome that roasted the runner's nest.  Ben Stern and John Stout look like honest enough seamen, stout and bold, but respectful of authority.  Lupe Sanchez is a slim, dark Espirantish man who moves like a cat.  There is a certain shiftiness about his manner, like he was ready to spring at any moment, but didn't want anyone to know.  Arthur Orville is man who you had noticed earlier in the rigging.  There is a laziness about his manner, sloppiness that has no place aboard a well-run vessel.

As for your Watch Officer, he seems a bit rigid and formal for your taste.  He is, you suspect, a product of Navy discipline.

(OOC: The boatswain's whistle cost you 15 gp.  The list price is 150 gp, but I thought that ridiculous as that would be six month's pay.  So it's 15 gp.)

Mr. Ames then steps forward.

"Luc d'Erville.  Lem Harvey.  Jean Orleau.  Ishmael Jamison.  Mr. Arfaliunium.  Mr. Swifthand.  We take second watch tonight."

"Mr. Swifthand, to let y'know, John Stout'll be yer relief pilot.  If yer feelin' tired, call him up, tell 'im th' course, an' 'ell steer so y'can get some sleep," Captain McCrenshaw says to you as you stand at the wheel, listening to the officers dividing up the watches.

(OOC All:  Note that the Surgeon, the Supercargo, and the Navigator do not stand regular watches unless many seaman are ill or injured, as their duties are quite different from a common tar's.

Also, Jonah, I hate to do this, but since you don't have any ranks in Profession Sailor, I'm afraid you'll have to make a Fort. save against seasickness (DC 20).)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 22, 2002)

Malthas nods.  "Aye, I can do that.  I've learned to catch my sleep where and if I can find it.  Short naps'll do me as well as I need.  Now if you could move that big lummox to charting a course, I'd be glad to set our sights on smooth sailing."  He seems fairly proud of that last one.  "Exaggerated indeed!"


----------



## garyh (Nov 22, 2002)

"Fear not, Captain," Bimzoole assured McCrenshaw, "I'll teach these lugs which way to point their cannon.  Why, I've ev'n taught Glimnock here to man the guns."


----------



## Xael (Nov 22, 2002)

OOC: Rolled 4.  
Are there any game mechanic rules for it and does it last the whole voyage? I also take it that the sickness starts immediately?
If the captain or anybody else don't have anything else to say, Jonah will probably go to do his duties... trying not to throw up inside the ship.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 22, 2002)

Xael said:
			
		

> *OOC: Rolled 4.
> Are there any game mechanic rules for it and does it last the whole voyage? I also take it that the sickness starts immediately?
> *




I say Nauseated for DC - Check hours (16hrs in this case) allowing for another check -5 each hour - but thats me

NB according to the SRD
_*Nauseated*
Experiencing stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move (or move-equivalent action) per turn._


----------



## kenjib (Nov 22, 2002)

Vemuz calls the all hands on his pipe to assemble the men for division of the watch.

Once the crew has assembled, he walks by them, quipping sharply at Arthur Orville as he frowns his disapproval in passing, "Look sharp there, sailor.  This is no Sunday cruise."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 22, 2002)

OOC
Bimzoole:Why, I've ev'n taught Glimnock here to man the guns."
 That's something I was wondering about as far as famialairs go. See, mine has THUMBS 
Can Artimus use a pistol? Or swab a deck with a mop (when he's mucked about with my experiments as he did this morning). There's a miniatures game 'Confrontation' that has a Goblin pirate's pet Monkey using a pistol...How's this for precident 

http://www.FANTIZATION.com/Rackham/Goblins/newgob_5.gif

hehe 

IC: 'Well, Second Watch it is, then. I'll see you Gentlemen later, as I've a bit of cleaning up and 'Fortifying' to do below decks. Nico goes below again, followed some hour later by a sheepish looking Monkey.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 23, 2002)

(OOC:  I suppose Artimus could use a pistol...it's not that different from having your familiar deliver touch spells, I guess.  Same goes for the mop...)

Nicodemus, the new Ship's Mage, goes belowdecks, followed by his familiar, Artimus the monkey, who, having found a mop somewhere, tows it after him.

Meanwhile, now that you are out of sight of land, the ship's motion changes.  Before, in the steep but small inshore chop, the heavily laden CALYPSO'S GRACE barely rocked at all, but now she begins to move, heaving slowly back and forth.  Her figurehead seems to nod its head as her rocking first raises her bows and then her stern.

Most of you are tars familiar with the sea.  Jonah, the curiously colored new supercargo, however, seems a bit pale.

Jonah, you feel your stomach heaving with the motion of the ship, and the world spins dizzily.  A young woman who just came on deck, wearing sailor's garb, sees the telltale signs of seasickness and nods sympathetically.

"Seasick?  Don't worry - it happens to ev'rybody.  You'll be over it in a week," she says kindly.

"Thet's Ms. Weaver - Kirah Weaver, our sailmaker," Captain McCrenshaw says to you as he passes.  "Sorry about the seasickness."

By then, you are too sick to care.

(OOC: You are now nauseated.  Please take the appropriate actions .  Sorry.  However, it will go away after you succeed at two consective Fortitude saves [you must make a Fortitude save every day], or after two weeks have passed.)

Vemuz, you make known to Arthur Orville your disapproval.  He turns to you, with a flash of resentment in his eyes, but he quickly smothers it as he sees the imposing figure you cut.

"Aye, y'd best watch yerself, Orv," says Ben Stern, as he sees what goes on.  "Thet's th' man what split th' runner from neck t' groin in one blow.  'E's an harpooner, too.  I'd not soger* no more, if I was you."

"You'll not call me a soger, Ben Stern," the man says, seeing an easier target for his resentment.  "I'll rip yore tongue out o' yore head before I let you call me a soger!"

You realize that this Arthur Orville is likely to be trouble.

Malachi, the captain turns to you.

"Mr. Legba, if y' would be so kind as t' plot our course?"

(OOC: Make a Profession Navigator check.)

*"Soger," pronounced like "soldier."  An insult aboard ship; a term for laziness or sloppiness.  A "soger" is a seaman who doesn't do his duty properly or promptly, and to call a seaman a soger is one of the worst insults one utter aboard ship.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 23, 2002)

"Settle down the both of you and back to your work.  We've a long leg ahead of us."


----------



## Xael (Nov 23, 2002)

*_Why is it always like this? Why..._*

OOC: I have 0,25% chance to make two consecutive Fortitude saves with DC 20, so it's going to be two weeks. And what is "appropriate action"? Lie near the edge (or whatever) of the ship, throw up and hope you'd be dead?


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 23, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Malachi, the captain turns to you.
> 
> "Mr. Legba, if y' would be so kind as t' plot our course?"
> 
> ...




(ooc rolled 18 +9 = 27 - so how does this work then?)

"Aye Capitan" the Navigator nods his teeth are clenched around the knot of a '_Kamal_* whilst he lines the transome up along the horizon. 
He had already taken bearings from the Port markers and the harbour entrance and of course called for a depth sounding.

He makes a few other readings and with his palm pointed at the sun seems to be scanning over the tattoo on his arm

His final reading will be with the Sextant in order to confirm his other calculations before it is relayed to the captain...

ooc *Kamal - early form of 'Quadrant' used by the Arabs (same prinicpal as a Cross staff)
as indicated the tattoo is a symbolic celestial map
however what can Malachi assume in the way of Charts and Almanacs?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2002)

Nicodemus steps back above-deck after a few hours below, looking like he's been hard at labor. The sounds of hammering and cursing which were prevalent a few hours ago are no more.
'Right, that ought ta do it,' Nico scans the ship, catching sight of Jonah heaving overboard.
Smiling, the Dwarf approaches and pats the lad on the back.
'Eh, you, what's this, havin a bit o' the first heaves, what? Perhaps I kin do somethin' fer ye...'
OOC: Can I possibly use my Alchemy to try to concoct something for his stomach? If not, I could cast 'Resistance' on him, which would give him a +1 bonus to the Fort save. I assume I am familiar enough with the Sea to know when he would need to make his save? Morning etc...as the spell has a duration. My Alchemy is +10. Doin' what I can


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 24, 2002)

Jonah (OOC:  







> And what is "appropriate action"? Lie near the edge (or whatever) of the ship, throw up and hope you'd be dead?



 I'm afraid so... )

(OOC:  Nicodemus, you could concoct something for his stomach - but with your alchemical knowledge, you know that you would need Scopal Leaf as an ingredient - a drug usually found in surgeon's stores.)

Malachi, you line up your sextant with the fading sun (this is an evening sight).  Having confirmed your calculations, you head below to the the Navigator's quarters.  You find that the previous Navigator (fired for incompetence and drunkeness, you remember) left the room in quite a mess.

After some searching, you manage to find where your predecessor kept his charts.  Upon bringing them to light, you find them very high quality indeed.  At least McCrenshaw spends money on the right things in life...

You plot the position of the CALYPSO'S GRACE, finding she has travelled 85 miles since leaving harbor.  If she continues at this rate, she will make it a 170 mile day.  McCrenshaw didn't lie when he said she is a flyer.
(OOC: Malachi, final Navigation check result 30 [27 + 1 bonus for compass + 2 bonus for sextant + 9 bonus for chart quality - 7 penalty for length of voyage (-1 per week, this looks like a 7 week voyage)].  

I will email you the map of The World with the position you plotted for the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  

I will include a line on the chart showing the shortest route to Standishtown, and the compass course to steer for that line, then you can include in your post what compass course (N,S,E,W,NE,SE,SW, etc.) you tell the captain.)

Vemuz, both sailors quickly turn back to their duties, suitably chastised.

Mr. Lang walks by, noticing your actions.

"I see you believe in a tight ship as well, Mr. Thrice-born," he says, approvingly.  Then he walks away forward, to await the captain's orders.

"Thrice-born," you hear a voice behind you.  It is Lupe Sanchez, the sailor from Espirante, who crept up without you noticing.  "That ees an odd name...there ees a yarn (OOC: "yarn" = a story.  Just to clarify) in that name somewhere." he flashes a quick smile at you and slinks away, cat-like.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2002)

OOC:Well, perhaps our new Sea Elf 'Doc' might have the Scopal Leaf, other wise I'll rumage around in the belowdecks where the former one was (with her permission) to try and find some. Otherwise, my Resistance Cantrip will gove him a slightly better chance@ getting his legs under him.


----------



## Xael (Nov 24, 2002)

Jonah stirs as Nicodemus touches him, then turn slowly turns his head and looks at him with a doubtful (and sick) look on his face.

"Huhn...?"

*_Nobody can cure seasickness..._*


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 25, 2002)

"Scopal leaf?" asks Xanaphia, the new surgeon.  "I might have a bit...for the poor supercargo over there, I assume?"

She hands you a small jar full of withered-looking seaweed.

(OOC: Alchemy check please, Nicodemus.)

Malachi, the captain turns to you as you come back on deck.

"What course do we steer, Mr. Legba?" he asks, upon seeing you.  "An' what's our position?"

(OOC: You did get my email, right?)


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2002)

Aye, for the Lad o'er aginst the rail. Nico thanks
Xanaphia and goes below decks to see what he can come up with.

Returning an hour or so later, he approaches Jonah. 'Here, lad, drink this.'

OOC: I rolled a 9 +10 Alchemy Skill=19...I sure hope the DC wasn't 20 :O


----------



## Xael (Nov 25, 2002)

Jonah eyes the drink carefully.

_*Oh well, it can't get any worse than this...*_

Then he drinks it.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 25, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Malachi, the captain turns to you as you come back on deck.
> 
> "What course do we steer, Mr. Legba?" he asks, upon seeing you.  "An' what's our position?"
> *




"We' at 31  west, 52 Nort'  now Capitan" the Navigator replies "need t' steer a course Wes'Sou'Wes 250 alohng dhe Blue Star" he points then to a constellation now rising above the horizon, the third star in its line glowing a feint blue

(sorry about missing a day - got busy - but yep got your mail.

Just something else I noted too the Sextant wasn't invented until the 18th Century and there was no way of determining Longitude until the 19th Century ie Ships in the 15th - 17th Century will using things like cross bars, kalam and astrolabes and only following lines of latitude in their navigation - but hey just some interesting trivia)


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 25, 2002)

OOC, as I know squat about sailing so far:

I'm assuming that the pilot receives the course from the Navigator, and then they are in charge of making course changes as needed to stay on course?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 26, 2002)

(OOC Malachi: Thanks for the trivia; but I had envisioned the tech level overall of The World as late 17th-early 18th century - with allowance for this being a fantasy world, of course You're right about longitude, too - until lunars were invented, sailors and captains alike relied on intuition to guess at longitude.  Oh well.  This is a fantasy world, after all )

Malachi, the captain, still looking out over the rail, calls out to Malthas, at the helm:

"Mr. Swifthand.  Set course West-South-West 250 degrees.  Follow the Blue Star, and may Calypso guide yer hand," he says.

This course puts CALYPSO'S GRACE squarely on a beam reach.  

Malthas, you recieve Captain McCrenshaw's directions, and, with eyes glued to the compass inside the binnacle, you twirl the wheel slowly, and the great ship, all 950 tons of her, slowly come around, turning sideways to the wind.  The compass needle slews around with the movement of ship, coming to rest at 250 degrees.

(OOC: Make a Profession Pilot skill check)

Captain McCrenshaw, meanwhile, is snapping out orders forward to Mr. Lang.

"Mr. Lang, brace yards sharp for beam reach.  Trim in yer jibs'ls an' back foremast tops'l."

The response is carried back from the foredeck with a military precision that causes McCrenshaw to roll his eyes in derision ever so slightly.

"Brace yards, aye!  Trim jibsails, aye!  Back foremast topsail, aye!  Lay aloft, men, lay aloft!"

The ship, with a groan and a rattle of rigging, settles intself onto its new course.  With all sails still drawing, CALYPSO'S GRACE speeds on her way, leaving a furrow of foam in her wake.

Jonah, you quickly gulp down Mr. Arfaliunium's concoction, thinking it can't be _that_ much worse than seasickness.  It has an acrid taste, burns your tongue, and makes your eyes water, but as soon as you down it, your seasickness seems to leave you.  You feel stronger already.k

Nicodemus: You see with satisfaction that your concoction seems to have worked on the strangely-colored supercargo.

Vemuz:  Upon recieving orders from Mr. Lang, you spring to the nearest sheets and heave.  The sail comes around, much more quickly than all the others.  When it is trimmed sufficiently, you belay the sheetrope, and look around.  No one was helping you.  Sailors nearby look on, impressed by the feat - trimming the mainsail alone is no mean feat of strength.

You notice Arthur Orville saunter over to a sheetrope and join the seamen there.  After give one or two small tugs, he straightens up and leans against the rail with a show of exhaustion.  the other sailors, meanwhile, keep heaving on the rope until finally the sail is trimmed, a good fifteen minutes longer than Orville worked.

(OOC Bimzoole: care to chime in sometime soon?  What are you doing while all this is going on?)

Meanwhile, the late afternoon sunlight is beginning to sink into the sea.  Soon darkness will fall, and the officers will call their watches for the night.


----------



## garyh (Nov 26, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *(OOC Bimzoole: care to chime in sometime soon?  What are you doing while all this is going on?)*




_OOC:  Sorry 'bout that.  Bimzoole will be inspecting the condition of the ship's guns, and after that will begin instructing the tars in small groups in the use of artillery._


----------



## Xael (Nov 26, 2002)

Jonah coughs couple of times, takes a deep breath, and slowly stands up. Then he looks at Nicodemus and says:

"I don't know what you put into that, but it worked. Thank you Mr. ...Arfaliunium. I must say that I have never known anybody that could cure seasickness."

_*Or anybody that has bothered to cure it...*_


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 26, 2002)

OOC: 12+9 on Profession (Pilot).

Malthas nods at the Captain without taking his eyes off the compass.  He is far more focused and serious while actually piloting - his jovial demeanor and ready smile disappear, replaced with a look of intense concentration.  He marks the Blue Star carefully, and double checks against the compass.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 26, 2002)

Vemuz strides over to Arthur Orville and speaks clearly and loudly in front of all crew present.  "You, Mr. Orville!  If you wish to do half the work of a sailor, then mayhaps I'll have a talk with the Captain about you getting half the wages of one as well?"  Without waiting for a response, Vemuz continues walking past, muttering under his breath, "'Twould have been better to carry another 160 pounds of cargo than to bring this one along."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 27, 2002)

All:

As the last traces of sunlight is drowned in the ocean, lanterns are lit at the stern, the binnacle lights kindled, the masthead lights set ablaze, and the Fo'c'sle lamp also lit.

Mr. Lang strides forward from his place and rings the ship's bell eighteen times.

"Starboard Watch ahoy! Eighteen bells, d'you hear the news?" he shouts in a vioce that reverbrates from stem to stern.

The men of Starboard Watch stand to their places - John Stout and Ben Stern as lookouts forward, Malthas Swifthand still standing at the wheel, and the other sailors lounging on convenient coils of rope or barrelheads, ready to be called for duty.

Nicodemus, Jonah, Xanaphia, and Malachi are now free to go below, as they either do not stand watch, or are on Port Watch.

Captain McCrenshaw stands impassively on the quarterdeck, nearby to the helmsman.  

The night is almost silent, broken only by the creaking of sails and rigging and the periodic cries of the lookouts: "All's Well For'ard."

The ship, now swathed in darkness, glides on into the night.

Malthas, the captain, watching you expertly set CALYPSO'S GRACE on her course, nods an approval at you.

"Well done, Mr. Swifthand," he growls.  The tension is still in his face, and he looks haggard.  It looks as though he expects the worst to happen at any moment.

Bimzoole, this being your watch, you, having no immediate duties, decide to take a look at the guns.  CALYPSO'S GRACE mounts 10 guns on her sides, 32-pounders, with polished brass barrels and up-to-date handling equipment.

On her stern, she mounts a pair of much larger guns, facing aft over her wake.  They are quite larger than her broadsides, at least 64-pound guns.  These are made of cast iron and look much like vicious snouts, ready to breathe red-hot iron death on ships within their range.

From what you know of the crew, few of them have experience with guns.  However, Mr. Lang was a lieutenant in the Hullish navy before being promoted to first mate on a merchantman.  

Perhaps McCrenshaw could tell you a bit more about the crew's naval experience.

Jonah, you finish thanking Nicodemus, who is headed below, and stand around for a bit, revelling in the fact that the ship's rolling - a terrible, slow roll, for the ship is sailing broadside to the wind, taking the swell on her side, and consequently, the yardarms have several times dipped into the blue water on either side of the ship with each roll.

Mr. Ames, the second mate, a clean-shaven, young looking fellow with the air of a blue-water scholar about him.  Moving easily with the roll of the ship, he also passes you on the way below.

"You don't have to stand up on deck, Mr...eh...Jonah.  I would suggest you get some sleep.  I  believe we're in for a shift in the wind," he says, in a deep, loud voice that belies his scholarly air.


----------



## dead_radish (Nov 27, 2002)

Malthas nods his head at the captain, acknowledging the praise.  He whistles a bawdy tune under his breath as he gazes out upon the darkened sea, and sighs happily.

"This is the way of it, innit captain?  A group of honorable men, the boards beneath their feet, sailing 'cross the glorious ocean.  No worries that aren't within 50 yards, and all your troubles behind you, and nothing you can do about them now."

He pauses, and watches the captain for a bit.  "But you seem not to feel that.  Be it only the weight of the captain's duties on your brow, or is there something else?"


----------



## garyh (Nov 27, 2002)

When the Captain has a moment, Bimzoole approaches him.

"These are fine guns you've got on this ship, Cap'n.  T'will be an honor to man them," said the gnome.  "Tell me, do any of the crew have experience with artillery?  Mr. Lang seems like a fellow who's been around a bit."


----------



## Uriel (Nov 27, 2002)

Nicodemus smiled under his beard as the lad, Jonah got his feet back. Approaching the lad, Nico speaks,
'So, I see ye have a fondness for Maps...I myself have a fairly nice collection, though far less extensive than yers, I'm sure. My passions lie in the discovery of Places of great Mystery and Power, as well as in finding the Root of Legends and Tales. Perhaps we can discuss some of the places I've studied and those you've got a lead on .'
Nico has a walk about the Ship, lending a hand here and there as is his usual course. 

Artimus scampers up to the Crow's Nest, as this seems his favorite place on any Ship he sails upon. Astounding the Sailors (and probably startling a few as well), the little Howler jumps and climbs the Masts like they were merely misplaced trees too far from their forest.
Occasioally letting out a howl, the Monkey seems to have taken to the Ship. After a few hours of this, he scrambles down to find the Weasel who is most likely doing a bit of 'Ratting' below decks.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 27, 2002)

Malachi does not go below straight away, instead he goes and nestles himself against the bow of the ship, seemingly pressing his groin against the wood. He spends some time noting the rise and declination of stars, as well as feeling for the swell beneath the ship.

He seems almost in a trance as he works communing with his god

"Winds achangin'" he finally declares "call me' wen et daes"

and with that he goes below to check his charts and gear and sleep in the arms of Calypso/s Grace...


----------



## Xael (Nov 27, 2002)

_*Perhaps...*_

Jonah goes below the deck to either do any work he has or to "sleep". He usually trances the first half of the night, getting up few hours after midnight.


----------



## kenjib (Nov 27, 2002)

After Jonah goes below deck, Vemuz quietly makes the sign of Calypso at his passing, a worried look on his face.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Nov 28, 2002)

Malthas,

Captain McCrenshaw turns and looks at you.

"Ah, y've got the spirit of a tar...I was a tar once meself, y'know...eddicated meself in navigatin' an' ascended th' ladder o' command, so t' speak.  Now I'm captain, an' I don't feel me shore worries slip away no longer.  These men trust me, Mr. Swifthand.  They trust me t' get 'em home alive...and, Calypso help me, I already lost six.  Them poor lads as got canchinged in thet town, they was my responsibility...an' now where are they?  Prolly being worked t' death on a slow boat t' th' East.  Either thet or chained up in some runner's nest somewheres.  They had wives, some o' them, wives an' kids.  Some hed parents, some hed ladyfriends, they all hed family.  I failed them, an' its me as'll hafter tell their families.  I can' help but think...six men down and th' voyage hain't barely begun yet - how many more'll go afore this little trip's over?"  he says, now talking more to the rail and the fathomless sea beyond than to you.

"It's a terrible hard job, bein' captain, Mr. Swifthand," he says, after a long period of silence.  "Don' let no one say thet jus' cause I don' have weevils in _my_ hardtack, thet its an easy life, bein' captain.  'S enuff thet I wisht sometimes - aye, an' I wish I were jus' a Jack Tar again sometimes...Yes, Mr. Marper?"  he turns suddenly to the diminuitive Master Gunner.

"These are fine guns you've got on this ship, Cap'n. T'will be an honor to man them," said the gnome. "Tell me, do any of the crew have experience with artillery? Mr. Lang seems like a fellow who's been around a bit."

"Aye, Mr. Lang, he were in the Navy fer nine - "

"Ten, _sir_ ," Mr. Lang's slightly indignant voice wafts backwards from the fo'c'sle.

"- ten, then.  Ten year, he were in th' Navy.  Aye, he knows a bit about guns - not as much as you, Mr. Marper...a Navy officer wouldn' condescend t' get 'is own 'ands dirty on gunpowder.  They tells others t' do it.  An' John Stout were in th' Navy fer a year, until 'e jumped ship, on account of them givin' him three dozen [lashes] fer takin' an extree share o' grog."

On the foredeck, Mr. Lang rings the ship's bell - twenty-one rings.

(OOC All:  great RP going on here, too...awesome characters all around keep it up, all.)


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 2, 2002)

Malthas waits for the captain to finish speaking with the Gunner and Mr. Lang.  He focuses on the water, thinking quietly for a bit.

When they are again alone, he turns to the captain again.  "Aye, sir.  Captain tis not a job I'd wish on anyone.  But someone must lead a ship.  How many would die if the crew were left to their own devices, without a man to lead and coordinate them?  A ship is only as good as her captain, and you seem to be better than most."

"And for those six men - they were your responsibility, aye, but not your children.  T'were grown men all, and their actions when off your watch are their own.  If they'd asked you, you'd likely have told them better, but they did not - they acted as they would, as all men ought be free to do.  Ya took revenge on the runners that were responsible.  T'ers naught else you could do, and more than most would have.  Many a captain I've sailed with would have marked off their wages, seized their goods, and hired new without a second thought."

With that, he turns back to the wheel, and speaks quietly to himself.  "The sea swallow my troubles, and give me back only waves and safe sailing."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 3, 2002)

Malthas:

"Yer right, Mr. Swifthand," Capt. McCrenshaw says slowly.  "A ship's h'Officer ain't got no right t' worry about bygones when 'e's still got a ship t'see safely home."

All:

At about half an hour past 23 bells, you all feel a change in the air.  Seamen lounging on coils of rope, or sitting and smoking and talking in little knots suddenly look up.

There is a subtle difference in the sea as well.  The swells come from a slightly different direction, and the rhythm of waves on the sides of the ship plays a different tune.

The cry goes up from John Stout, at the fo'c'sle, on lookout duty;

"The wind is changing!  Broad on the port bow!"

On the quarterdeck, the captain holds up a single finger to the wind.

"Well, now, so 'tis," he says.  He turns and looks at Ben Stern, standing nearby.

"Ben, fetch Mr. Legba.  Tell 'im the wind changed."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 4, 2002)

OOC:  Err...where did everyone go? 

The 24th bell rings, and the tired sailors of the Starboard watch go below to their bunks, leaving the sailors of the Port Watch to deal with the shifting wind.

(OOC Vemuz and Bimzoole:  You can go below know if you like & your characters can get some sleep.)

Vemuz, 

You signal the changing of the watch on your boatswain's pipe, and the men of the Port Watch turn out and come on deck, rubbing sleep out of their eyes.

Bimzoole, you hear Mr. Thrice-born signal the changing of the watch, and realize that your watch for the night is ended.

Captain McCrenshaw, pacing on the quarterdeck, draws you aside for a minute and speaks to you.

"Mr. Marper, as our Master Gunner, would y' mind startin' trainin' th' men tomorrer mornin'?"

Nicodemus,

You are down below in your laboratory when you hear the sound of boatswain's pipe and then the voice of Mr. Ames, the second mate, as the prepares to go on deck;

"Port Watch ahoy!  Twenty-four bells, d'you hear the news?"

You realize that it is time for you to go on deck and stand your watch.


----------



## kenjib (Dec 4, 2002)

As the men assemble to begin watch, Vemuz reminds them,  "Keep a sharp eye out, boys, and mind you don't drift off..."

_*First night and things are running smoothly so far.  Good.*_

With that he retires to his bunk belowdecks, takes off his shoes, and falls asleep -- quickly in the manner of one who is used to catching small scraps of sleep in strange places as opportunity presents.


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

"Aye, Cap'n," replied the gnome.  "I'll whip these tars into the finest gunners you've ever seen."

With that, Bimzoole retired below decks.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 5, 2002)

Malachi makes his way back up onto deck once he is told that the wind has changed. He moves back to stand near the Captain and Malthas and gazes up to see how the wind is acting upon the sails and how that it turn is acting on Malthas and his ability to control the rudder.

"'ow goes Capitan, Calypso holds us near...?' he asks the captain as he makes what claculations and adjustments are required to account for the wind change...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 5, 2002)

Nicodemus leaned against the railing of the Calypso, wondering what strange and wonderous places he would visit next. Artimus hopped from his shoulder onto a nearby rope and climbed deftly up to *his* crow's nest. Nico lauged, Artimus was easily made happy, not so his Master.
'Aye, Calypso,' he whispered,'where do ye take us, and into what dangers are the Fates e'en now weaving our lives...'


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 6, 2002)

Malthas waits, confident that Malachai will tell him if he's missed compensating for the new winds.  

OOC: Do these seem like normal wind changes?  I assume they do, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 6, 2002)

Malachi,

You sight the horizon with your sextant, while the Captain watches approvingly.

"All well, Mr. Legba," the Captain says gravely.  "Calypso holds us near indeed."

When you plot your position, CALYPSO'S GRACE has sailed 248 miles in one day, or averaging about 10 knots - a superb speed for a Navy ship, let alone a heavily laden merchantman.

The Captain recieves the news with a pleased look on his face.

"I told y' she was a flyer," he says, patting the taffrail affectionately.

(OOC:  I have sent you the email with an attachment showing the wind direction, current position, and shortest course for the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  You know the drill - just state the position & course in your next character post.)

Malthas,

You feel the shifting wind suspiciously, but nothing seems very out of the ordinary.

The wheel twitches rhythmically in its stanchion, and you see Malachi come on deck with the new course.

(OOC: These appear to be ordinary wind shifts to your character.)

Nicodemus,

As you stand near the rail, musing to yourself and looking into the water below, you hear a voice near you.

"That's an interesting pet you have there," it is a young woman's voice.  You turn and see the sailmaker, Kirah Weaver, standing at the rail next to you, also looking into the waves slipping past the ship's sides.

There is a long moment of silence, and then she speaks again.

"You ever been to the Great East?"

All,

The ship barges on through the night, with only the creaking of rigging and the slap of waves to keep her company.

The sailors not on lookout duty are all lounging on coils of rope or in the shadow of the rigging and rails, some talking, some smoking, some catching a moment of sleep.  They know that soon they will be called out to put CALYPSO'S GRACE on a new course.

(OOC All:  I hope things don't seem dull in-game as of lately; I know that acting out life aboard a merchant ship isn't every gamer's idea of fun - if things are too dull, just let me know.
There'll be action sometime soon, don't worry. )


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 6, 2002)

OOC: I'm enjoying it, but passively - I don't really know much about sailing yet (I'm trying to learn more in my spare time) so I mainly just read other folks (and Bob's) excellent posts, and watch.  


Malthas sighs at the wind, and shrugs.  "Getting suspicious in my old age."  He calls out to Malachi "So, how fast have you gotten this one to fly, m'friend?  Have we o'ershot our goal yet?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 6, 2002)

Nico looks at the young woman next to him, smiling at her in a friendly manner.
"Aye, he is an interesting sort, but no mere Pet is he.Artimus is my Familiar, my best friend and Helper in matters Arcane.' Smarter than any monkey alive, near as smart as most Folk (Well, smarter than quite a lot o'em, but thets atween me and yerself, we wouldn't want folks to feel odd around 'im." Nico pauses, looking up at the Howler, gleefully scampering about in the rigging, to the shouts and guffaws of the sailors nearby,'Sometimes, truth be told...' the Dwarf sighs, 'I wonder if it was a Gift or a Curse I bestowed upon that little Monkey I found so long ago in the woods.No use now, I guess, I'm stuck with 'im. Or is he stuck with me..." 
'Well now, miss Kirah,' Nico continues, shaking off the melancholy that had crept into his speech,'I must say, those are some of the finest Sails I have ever been privileged to travel under, an that's Calypso's Breath, that is (OOC:slang for the Truth).
'Ar, what's that?' Nico looks down on an unfurled sail on deck, where 2 Sailors have just deposited it for Kirah's attentions.
'Well, that won't due now, I mean we have just started to have a proper conversation, miss Kirah, I can't have you running off to fix this 'ere Windcatcher, now can I?'
Waving his fingers in a pantomime of a needle and bobbin, Nico whispers 'Exul anosa em Prevora' in Draconic, and before the astonished eyes of those watching, the 2 foot tear in the sail neatly stitches itself closed as if it were never damaged.
(OOC:Mending Cantrip)
Turning back to Kirah, Nico smiles and says, "Now how about a spot of tea, Miss Weaver,I have never been to the Great East, but I do have some tomes describing wonderous artifacts and places there, or perhaps you know of that fabled Land?"
Nico yells up, "Artimus, Teatime." 
The Howler scampered down a dangling line, not the pace of a servant, but that of someone eager for a Spot of something good.
"And mind you don't use all of the sugar agin, I hate bitter in me cup."
(Whispered where Artimus can't hear)"He'll eat all the cookies too, if we don't keep an eye on im, a right Rogue he is at Teatime."
Artimus looked up and laughed, before winking at Miss Weaver and scampering below decks to put on the pot.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 7, 2002)

Nicodemus,

Kirah looks at you, surprised, as the sail mends itself.

"You're not such a bad sailmaker yourself," she says with a smile.  "Just watch that ye don't put me out of a job!"

"Captain!" she calls.  "The sail's mended!"

Captain McCrenshaw looks surprised.

"It's almost as good as new, Ms. Weaver.  Better than new, in fact.  I didn't know y' were that good - y' mended it in half a minute, an' that's Calypso's Breath," he says, surveying the sail.

Kirah turns to you.

"Aye, I've been to the Great East once before - I've been on this ship for a time, I have," she says.  "And, no, I wouldn't mind a spot of tea."

Malthas,

Malachi appears to be still adjusting his sights and checking his course and positions.

You sigh impatiently and turn back to your previous business of minding the ship.

(OOC: I'm glad you don't mind what's going on right now.  Most players I know would be begging for a combat by now


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 10, 2002)

ehh...guys?

I know it's the holidays, so if you're going to be absent from the game, please warn me so I can keep the thread BUMPed and alive on the first page.

Seriously, I really don't mind absences from the game (I understand about the holidays and all), but please tell me beforehand - it's a little disconcerting to find everyone gone from the game with even a little notice about it 

Happy Holidays, all !!


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: I'm still here, just waiting for things to happen.    Once I get one o' them courses n'stuff, I'll turn m'self about.


----------



## Xael (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC: I'm still alive but as Jonah is "sleeping"... well... he's sleeping.
Bah! I don't even have my holidays yet.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC:  I think Bimzoole is still below decks resting.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2002)

<OoC:I was just waiting for someone else to post, I didn't want it to be a 'Nico's story hour'...I'll keep posting, though 

DEAD_RADISH!!!! Post in the Canadara thread, darnit! My Cohort needs to make an appearance so the game can get under way!>


----------



## kenjib (Dec 10, 2002)

OOC:  Naw -- keep going.  I enjoy reading the other posts.  Vemuz is sleeping as well at the moment.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 10, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Malthas sighs at the wind, and shrugs.  "Getting suspicious in my old age."  He calls out to Malachi "So, how fast have you gotten this one to fly, m'friend?  Have we o'ershot our goal yet?" *




"Calypso es still good du'us" Malachi smiles as he comes back from checking the ships speed "bot we still hav'aleong way t'go

dhe winds blowin'125 d'grees t'Sou'East we need t'be headen Wes'Sou'West but ah'll say f'now use y'r wind t'best advantage we got time to return t' correct bearin's if y'stray too far""

OOC BIG Apologies its been a busy few days - we did a 4 hour broadcast Radio from the National Sports Awards 9hold in my home town this year!), then we've got all the graduations happening (I tutor some tertiary programmes) -and I got sick on top of it all! but I'm back

(also am I correct in assuming that if we steered a few extra degrees south we would go faster sailing on Beam reach? or is the land-lubber in me showing?)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 11, 2002)

(OOC All:  I believe that by the next post or so it will be "morning" in-game.

As  matter of fact, my holidays aren't till about two weeks either - but I figured that holiday hectic schedules and all were the reason for the low number of posts over the weekend, so I just wanted to post that.)

Malachi,

The Captain nods as you rattle off the course.

"Mr. Swifthand, turn a bit south an' put her on a beam reach.  Mr. Lang!  Brace the yards sharp about for a beam reach."

"We'll be in Standishtown harbor in no time," he says jovially.  "We've got a fast ship an' a skillful navigator - Calypso 'erself couldn' ask f'r more."

Mr. Lang's voice drifts back from the fo'c'sle.

"Brace yards, Aye!  Haul away, men!"

(OOC:  You're right about the beam reach being the fastest course- excellent idea, btw, not land-lubberlike at all.  Have you ever been sailing before?)

All,

As CALYPSO'S GRACE turns southward and picks up speed, the first lights of dawn begin to rise in the East.  The captain takes a final look around, then goes below to "turn in," first giving a final command to the officers present (in this case, Mr. Lang, and technically Malachi and Malthas as well.);

"Mr. Lang, Mr. Legba, Mr. Swifthand.  Drive her hard!"


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 11, 2002)

Malthas nods to the captain, and absently adjusts the wheel to the proper course (Profession Pilot roll of 13+8=21).

He turns his eyes to the sunrise, and watches it without blinking until the sun is fully above the horizon.  Then he stifles a yawn, and turns to one of his relief pilots.  "Care to take the wheel, m'friend?  I'll be nearby if you need aught...."

He then tosses his bedroll a few feet away, and falls quickly asleep.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 11, 2002)

Malthas,

John Stout, the relief pilot, steps forward and takes the wheel as you turn in to catch a little sleep.

Bimzoole, Jonah, Vemuz, etc.,

Mr. Ames rings the ship's bell eight times, and calling down the fo'c'sle hatch and the aftercabin hatch, shouts:

"All hands ahoy!  Eight Bells, d'you hear the news?"

The sleeping men of Starboard Watch gradually and grudgingly rouse themselves from sleep and turn out on deck.

The awake men of Port Watch, all except John Stout, the relief pilot, turn in to catch the rest of their sleep.

Bimzoole,

Mr. Lang comes on deck from below.

"I understand that you're to teach the men gunnery, Mr. Marper?" he says cooly.

Then, in a stentorian voice, he calls,

"All Hands now!  All hands!  Mr. Ames, bring your watch on deck and call the men aft."

Vemuz,

You awake, rub the sleep out of your eyes, and go on deck.  Surveying the men, you realize that one man is conspicuously absent, though most of rest of the crew is standing aft on the quarterdeck, wondering what is going on.  The missing crewmember is Arthur Orville - which is not really a surprise.

Jonah,

You are roused from your elfish trance by the voice of Mr. Lang calling "All Hands on the quarterdeck!"


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

"Indeed, Mr. Lang," replied the gnome.  "And don't go thinking you aren't included.  Every hand that can man a gun is another chance to protect the ship, Mr. Lang."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 12, 2002)

Nicodemus heads above deck, grabbing his 'Bag' as he goes.

OoC: My spells are(if this is another day)etect Magic, Flare,Mending, Mage Hand .Color Spray,Magic Missile,True Strike,Animate Rope.Cat's Grace,Detect Thoughts,Alter Self.


----------



## Xael (Dec 12, 2002)

Jonah arrives to the deck, trying desperately to shield his eyes from the sun with his left hand.


----------



## kenjib (Dec 13, 2002)

Vemuz hurries up the hatch on deck and blows his pipe loudly, calling the all hands.

He watches as the crew comes up.  He waits, and waits...

"All right, where is that blasted son of a whore?  Who's seen Arthur Orville?  I reckon he's in his bunk knitting a new pillow for his bum for all the hard sitting about he has to do today.  Ben Stern!  Go fetch him up here by his ear, will you?  Drag him out of bed in his nightclothes if need be."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 13, 2002)

(OOC All:  

I'm afraid I can't make a DM post tonight...I'm sleep deprived and have a mountain of work ahead of me.

I'll post sometime around 3:00 PM EST Tomorrow [ie Friday].

Sorry I couldn't post the DM post today...I'm feeling a bit drained right now, can't really muster up the energy to write a good DM Post, so I'll defer until tomorrow.

Until then, see you all later.)


----------



## garyh (Dec 13, 2002)

(OOC:  No worries, Bob - this is still one of the rootin'est, tootin'est, fastin'est paced games on the board.  We'll survive a day.  Goold luck, and feel better!!   )


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 14, 2002)

Vemuz,

Ben Stern nods grimly.

"Yessir," he says, with a certain amount of vindictivenes, and disappears below.

There is a shout, the sounds of a brief struggle, and then Arthur Orville appears ondeck, being hauled along by Ben Stern.  Ben Stern pulls a large, half-empty flask out of his hip and shows it to you for inspection.

"Found this in his bunk, Mr. Thriceborn, sir," he says.  

(OOC:  Rolled your spot check for you to speed things up)

You detect a slight fragrance of rum on Orville's breath.  His face is flushed, and he slurs his words slightly as he loudly protests his treatment at the hands of Ben Stern.

(OOC: If you want a good nautical punishment for Orville, there are several appropriate to the situation:

The "Handspike Watch:" give him a handspike or belaying pin and make him stand "on parade" in front of the crew.  Particularly humiliating because it implies he is a soger (a lazy, incompetent seaman).

Simple Intimidation to bring him in line (just roll an Intimidate check).

Clapped in Irons (exactly what it says).

Docked Pay (generally should be used only with the Captain's approval)

Or any combination of the above.  

Also, please don't take this as railroading.  These are not subtly disguised attempts at railroading or anything, merely flavor suggestions should you choose a particular course of action.)

Bimzoole,

"Indeed," says Mr. Lang.  "Carry on, Mr. Marper."

All,

The crew stands gathered on the quarterdeck, wondering why they have all been called aft.

(OOC All:  Sorry about posting late...I'll be posting again tomorrow, as usual.)


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 14, 2002)

Malachi comes forward to watch the Swordfisher at work and wondering whether he will prove a true son of the Island or one made soft by too much civilisation. The ship seems to be goinjg at a good pace and he is sure he can let his attentions stray for a moment...


(ooc I haven't been sailing for 15 years! - but I remember Beam Reach for Wind at right angles and Broad Reach for any other angle. did a bit of sailing at school when I was 15! (and studied a unit on Pacific non-instrument (Celestial) Navigation)


----------



## kenjib (Dec 15, 2002)

Vemuz' face curls up in pent up anger at the sight of Arthur Orville.  His red eyes turn even more red as their usual bloodshot state becomes even more pronounced.

In anger he walks over to the rail and grabs a handspike laying on the deck.  He tosses it forcefully at Arthur Orville, levelled at his chest so he can catch it, but still notice the full impact of the throw.  "Take this, sailor."  The word sailor comes out as a sneer.

"At attention!  You are to keep guard on deck Mr. Orville.  Patrol from this end to the other for your next watch, which you will maintain until I tell you otherwise.  Bear your 'firearm' vigilantly and pray that I be merciful on you when you have finished."*

As Arthur Orville assumes the duty Vemuz turns toward the rest of the crew.  "The sea is a heartless wench, mind ye all, and we are at her mercy.  Together we fight her cruel whims and survive to see the shore again.  I'll not trust my life, nor your lives, to soggers and marines**.  We all work hard on this ship.  You'll not see me with pearls for eyes on account of anyone's laziness.  She'll have to stretch us all to the end of our wits before we let her take us down to the bottom.  Do you all understand?"

Vemuz snatches the flask from Ben Stern and retreats to report the occurance to the captain.

* To make a sailor shoulder a handspike, and walk fore and aft the deck, like a sentry, is the most ignominious punishment that could be put upon him. Such a punishment inflicted upon an able seaman in a vessel of war, would break his spirit down more than a flogging. 

** "Marine" is the term applied more particularly to a man who is ignorant and clumsy about seaman's work- a greenhorn- a land-lubber.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 15, 2002)

Upon hearing the commotion (The all-hands call) Malthas shakes himself awake, and stands up to watch.  Seeing Vemuz's actions, he nods approvingly to himself.  Having seen punishments like this before, he quietly draws his rapier, and keeps his eye on the humilated sailor, ready to intervene if things turn violent.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 15, 2002)

(OOC All:  I know this post is short (and OOC...).  I'll write a nice long post tomorrow.  Sorry, but tonight, like other nights in the recent past, I'm really tired and have a lot of work ahead of me.  Pre-Christmas frenzy and all that is starting early this year, I guess )


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 16, 2002)

Vemuz,


There is a roar of laughter from the assembled company as Orville staggers back from the force of your throw, then reluctantly picks up the handspike, and, dragging it after him, shuffles off toward the fo'c'sle.  He shoots a terrified glance at you, then shoulders the handspike and starts pacing back and forth.

"Alright, lads, no need t'fear now; we've got a brave little marine guardin' us, eh?" Ben Stern says loudly and derisively.  The sailor's laughter is deafening.

"What a soger," mutters an old greybeard in disgust, spitting at Orville's feet.  Lem Harvey and the pair of Iberrean sailors, Jean Orleau and Luc d'Erville, follow suit, turning their backs on the disgraced sailor.

Captain McCrenshaw at that moment arises from his cabin.  He walks over to helm, observes the binnacle, then, hearing the commotion, comes over to where Orville is "on parade."

"Gunnery drills started already, Orville?" he asks sarcastically.  "Jest watch how y' handle that thing - firearm like that's a dangerous thing in the wrong 'ands."  He points at the handspike.  Then he turns to you.

"Mr. Thriceborn, a word?"

He escorts you out of the hearing of the assembled sailors, then says gravely,

"Is there any reason why y' made Orville stand the handspike watch?  Rather a severe punishment, I sh'd think."

Bimzoole,

Mr. Lang turns to you.  

"Nevermind that soger over there.  You may commence gunnery drills, Mr. Marper," he says.

Jonah,

A swarthy, graceful man in sailor's clothes walks by, heading toward a knot of sailors near the quarterdeck.  He turns to you.

"They are making Orville stand a handspike watch," he says, in a thick accent that could be Espirantish.  "Thees will be a sight to see.  Are you going to join us for gunnery dreels?"  He gestures toward the knot of sailors at the quarterdeck.

Nicodemus,

You grab your bag, and rush out on deck, to find a sailor, Arthur Orville, pacing the deck with a handspike held over his shoulder like a musket, enduring withering derision from his comrades.


----------



## garyh (Dec 17, 2002)

Bimzoole began his instruction.  "All right, men, the first thing you need to know about artillery is..." 

OOC:  And _this_ is where the skills of the character surpass those of the player.


----------



## kenjib (Dec 17, 2002)

Vemuz offers the flask to the Captain.  "He was found still in bunk with this in hand, this very morning, Captain, and he reeks stronger than three day old fish.  All day he sits around, doing half a man's work.  I've had my eye on him since the start, and even warned him before to shape up, but now this.  We need to cut this kind of thing early so it doesn't spread -- make an example.  Can't have the crew all in hammocks while the ships founders, eh?  This man, Arthur Orville, is trouble.  Mark my words, Captain."  Vemuz shakes two fingers emphatically.  "I don't want it on my conscience that I didn't do enough if he slips off to drink on his watch and we hit a reef."


----------



## Xael (Dec 18, 2002)

Jonah nods to the man, and then joins the gunnery dreel(s).

OOC: What the hell is dreel?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 19, 2002)

Bimzoole,

Drawing the sailor's attention to a brass 24-pounder (which you see is tarnished slightly), you broach a powder keg, and putting a few pounds of powder and a cannonball into a burlap sack, you show the men how to make a cartridge.  Then, ramming the cartridge into the cannon, you touch a match to the touchhole and fire off the cannon.  

It makes an impressive loud noise and great puff of smoke.  The cannonball makes a geyser in the 200 yards off the beam.

You assign the men to their guns and show them how to load, aim, fire, and reload.  Soon the air is filled with gunsmoke and the water to the sides of CALYPSO'S GRACE is heaving and roiling as shot after shot comes crashing into it.

You realize you may need to teach the men some discipline with the cannon...

(OOC: Make a Profession Artillerist check; if you succeed, you will have sucessfully begun instructing the sailors in the art of gunnery [ie the crew collectively gains one rank in Profession Artillerist])

Xael, 

You come to the "dreels" just in time to get assigned to 24-pounder #6, alongside Jean Orleau and Lupe Sanchez.

the Espirantish man flashes a grin at you as you take a rammer and help load the cannon.

"Today, we shoot the waves.  Tomorrow, we sink ships, eh, my swarthy friend?" he says jovially, as he puts a match in the touchhole and sends another shot splashing into the heaving ocean.

(OOC:  "Dreel" is campy imitation of a spanish [Espirantish, I mean] accent, of course )

Vemuz,

The captain looks at the flask in your hand.  Then, nodding his head slowly, he says,

"Y'r quite right.  Next time, y' got my permission t' dock his pay as well.  I've no more desire than you t' end me life early at sea because someone was sogerin' an' drinkin' as should h'a been keepin' a sharp lookout," he says.  "Carry on, Mr. Thriceborn."

He turns to observe the gunnery drills.

"Th' next leg o' our journey, t' Port Andora, 's going t' take us into pirate waters, y'know.  I'd advise y' t' sharpen yer harpoon," he says at last, as a thick cloud of gunsmoke drifts aft and engulfs the quarterdeck where you stand.


----------



## garyh (Dec 19, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Bimzoole,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




(OOC:  roll 18 + 4 = 22...  that should do the trick!  )

"And don't blow it all in one session, men!!" Bimzoole called out.  "Try to remember what you learned back a'shore at the whorehouses!!"


----------



## kenjib (Dec 19, 2002)

"I'll be ready, captain, but the harpoon is for fish.  I'd only spear a man if I thought him no better than an animal."  Vemuz responds to the captain before turning to watch the cannon drills.

OOC:  Who aboard the ship is in charge of organizing the crew to repel boarders?


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 19, 2002)

Malthas nods, satisfied that things won't be turning ugly, and sheaths his rapier.  He pats John Stout on the shoulder.  "Fine job, m'friend.  Fine job.  Keep her on course, and you may be handling the wheel on your own ship soon enough."

Hearing the captain mention pirates, Malthas looks thoughtful.  He approaches the captain a few moments later.  "Cap'n McCrenshaw, how many of the men on board cand handle their steel?  It's clear that most of the new fellows can do so, but what are we looking at if we are grappled and boarded?  If need be, I could train the men in swordplay if there be ones among the crew that are not capable.  I'd also like to speak with the man in charge of the repeling parties, to see what his tactics will be."


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 19, 2002)

Malachi is standing by enjoying the feel of the sea wind and always watching for changes in the winds and cloud formations, the direction of the swells and the angle between the ship, the horizon and the sun.

He nods satisfied at the Swordfishers choice of punishment - of course back on the Island the Soger would have been thrownb into the sea and left for the gods to decide on his fate - "Civilisation!" he mused

After Vemuz speaks to the Captain he goes and stands beside him as they watch the canon drills

"Calypso bless youl Swordfishaar" he says to the big human "youl es faar fram holme..."


----------



## kenjib (Dec 19, 2002)

Vemuz turns to the half orc and nods to acknowledge him.

"Aye, that I am.  Would that I knew where home was!  You call me 'swordfisher' though, and you recognized me before, in port.  You know of my people?"  Vemuz looks impressed.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 20, 2002)

(OOC All:  Sorry about not posting last night...I had computer trouble - something about a late payment on my 'Net provider or something...anyways...)

Malthas,

"Now that y' mention it, I'm not sure," the Captain says reflectively.  "The Espirante over there, Lupe Sanchez, well, I've heared tell that he's an old hand wi' a knife.  Lem Harvey, the huge one over there, well, he looks like he could crack a head or two.  As fer the others, I'm not sure.  Mr. Lang's a quick one wi' a cutlass, though.  And you saw our new Master Gunner, Boatswain, and Ship's Mage in action at that tavern brawl.  P'raps small arms drills would be a good idea."

Bimzoole,

There is a roar of good natured laughter at your wit, followed by a chorus of "Aye, aye, sir"s.  The men run in their guns, swab them down, and put the canvas covers on fairly efficiently.  They seemed to have learned well.

"You seem to have done a good job, Mr. Marper," says Mr. Lang, who you realized was watching critically from the quarterdeck.  "But must you get so free and easy with the sailors?  An officer should keep his distance - not punctuate his orders with off-color jokes."

Malthas and Vemuz,

In response to your inquiries, the Captain says,

"Rightly, Mr. Lang should be in charge o' repellin' boarders, seein' as he's the one wi' the most naval experience.  But I've never discussed strategies wi' him - CALYPSO'S GRACE generally leaves her pursuers in 'er wake - Calypso bless her - as a matter o' principle, an' so we never much needed t' worry about boarders.  I'd talk t' Mr. Lang if I was you."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2002)

Nicodemus pipes up from his position near the rail,
'And I doubt ye'll worry much about raiders now, What with this bunch o' lads aboard.'


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 21, 2002)

Malthas nods.  "Indeed, Master Gunner.  Still, I have seen things in my travels that guns would not repel.  There is magic around that will turn aside cannonballs and shot as well."

Malthas turns and aproaches Mr. Lang.  "Mr. Lang, if I might have a word with you?  The captain tells me that you are the one who would know about the men's melee capacities....."


----------



## garyh (Dec 21, 2002)

Bimzoole replied to Mr. Lang, "How long have you been out of the Navy, Mr. Lang?  I've found that men need not fear their officers to serve well."


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 21, 2002)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *Vemuz turns to the half orc and nods to acknowledge him.
> 
> "Aye, that I am.  Would that I knew where home was!  You call me 'swordfisher' though, and you recognized me before, in port.  You know of my people?"  Vemuz looks impressed. *




"Ae Ah know youl people" the Half-Orc replies 
"Ah too am fram dhe Islands, but Nor'East of youl holm. Dha Swordfishars would sahmtimes com f'Trade, sohmtimes f'War, else a Storm would blow a crew nort' an ma Mama would tend'hem afore dhey wen' holm agin."

His voice sems to become more sombre as he speaks of his Mama but he quickly blinks it away - it would not do to show weakness now!

"here see" he extends his fully tattoed right arm and down at the base of his thumb, about half-way to the wrist and almost on his palm he points to the tattoed image of a swordfish 'Swordfishar country" he grins "youl holm"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 22, 2002)

Bimzoole,

Mr. Lang looks mildly offended.

"If it is any business of yours, Mr. Marper, I have been out of the Navy for ten years.  Have you ever held a commission as important as Master Gunner?  I think not.  The men must fear you to some degree;  familiarity breeds contempt, Mr. Marper.  I would take heed of this, if I were you."

Malthas,

Mr. Lang, who has just finished addressing the Master Gunner, Mr. Marper, in a mildly irritated tone of voice, turns to you.

"Yes, I am the one you want to speak to on that matter.  Quite frankly, I think that they are a sorry lot - and perhaps our Master Gunner is too familiar with the tars.  I notice that you carry a blade - how familiar are you with its use?"


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Bimzoole takes note of Mr. Lang's opinion, and promptly sticks his tongue out at the officer once he turns his back.


----------



## kenjib (Dec 22, 2002)

ooc:  anyone have a link to the thread where we posted characters?  thanks.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 22, 2002)

Malthas smiles at Mr. Lang.  "I am a fair hand with it.  I was first in my class at the Flashing Blades Academy, and I've been known to win a duel or two.  I know that the captain is not too worried about boarders, but it is my experience that things creep up on you when you least expect them.  Perhaps we could alternate Mr. Marper's training with the basics of swordplay?"


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2002)

Kenjib: ooc: anyone have a link to the thread where we posted characters? thanks.
Just click on Bimzoole Marper in Garyh's posts...
He's an easy walking (er...typing)link to almost every character I have...
BECAUSE HE'S IN EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
Ha!


----------



## kenjib (Dec 22, 2002)

Vemuz hears the half orc speak of his "mama" and his island home to the North.  A rare moment of hesitation flashes before his eyes, a superstitious dread that he quickly forces away.

His sight of the tattoo is enough, however, to completely wash away any reservations.  The glitter of far off gold enters his eyes.  It is the look of a man who will stop at nothing and let no man get in the way of reclaiming his legacy.

_<Careful now, then, Vemuz.  Must watch what we say.  It wouldn't do to let anyone else in on it.>_

"You know where the island is, Malachi?"  Vemuz utters with a countenance of dangerous covetousness completely unconcealed by the attempted facade of a casual manner.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *ooc:  anyone have a link to the thread where we posted characters?  thanks. *




Here.


----------



## garyh (Dec 22, 2002)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Kenjib: ooc: anyone have a link to the thread where we posted characters? thanks.
> Just click on Bimzoole Marper in Garyh's posts...
> He's an easy walking (er...typing)link to almost every character I have...
> BECAUSE HE'S IN EVERYTHING!!!!!!!
> Ha! *


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 23, 2002)

Malthas,

Mr. Lang looks at you, impressed, when you mention your term at the Flashing Blades Academy.

"So you do know how to handle your steel.  Perhaps it would be for the better if the men had some small arms training.  Even that black-skinned clerk should be taught the uses of cutlass and pistol...the Captain believes that CALYPSO'S GRACE is invincible.  Well...not to criticize the Captain, but there's many a captain and many a fine ship decorating Davy Jone's locker for thinking the same...it's best to be prepared.  You have my permission to train the men in small arms, if you wish.  There is a small arms locker aft, near the Captain's stateroom."

Jonah,

Lupe finishes covering the cannon again after the drills, then turns to you.

"Now we are ready to take on the Hullish Navy if we want, eh?" he says.  Then he looks at you again, with a calculating look in his eyes.  "You are the supercargo, aren't you?  If you don't mind my saying so, my dark friend, I have a small matter needing the attention of an educated person.  You see, I have this map..."


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 23, 2002)

Malthas nods.  "Indeed they do, Mr. Lang.  I can see why the captain has put his trust in you - you have a very practical view of things.  Would you like to arrange the training, or shall I?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 24, 2002)

(OOC:  This is a BUMP.  I don't want to post the DM Post until Jonah [Xael] has had a chance to respond to the part of the last post addressed to him.)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

This is Xael posting, my own internet connection is broken at the moment.

Jonah pauses for a moment, turns towards the sailor while raising his hand to shield his eyes and says: "Yeah, I'm the supercargo. What's this map you speak of?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 26, 2002)

Jonah,

Lupe looks at you, seems to hesitate for a minute, then reaches into his pocket and draws out an oilskin packet.  Motioning for you to follow, he leads you to the starboard side of the ship, in the lee of the mainmast.

He opens the packet delicately.  Inside, two objects reside.  One is a small oblong piece of ratty parchment.  He fishes this out, and holds it up to the light so that you can see it clearly.

It is a map.  To be precise, the map shows a stretch of ocean, with a few scattered islands on it.

"I can read a map as well as the next man," Lupe says, not wanting you to think him ignorant.  "And I read Espirantish, and some Hullish.  But I cannot understand this writing."

He points to the odd, spidery text and symbols dotting the map.  

"If you are a supercargo, then you are educated.  If you are educated, maybe you read this language some, hey?" he says.

As you take a closer look at the text, you realize that you can read the writing.  It is the script of the Drow of the Darkness Below.

As you continue to scan the map, you realize what the other object in the oilskin packet is.  It is an ivory handled knife, and it has the name of a ship carved into its handle.  

The ship's name reads: BLACK MAST.

(OOC:  Sometime, either today or tomorrow, you will get an email detailing what the map says.  I may not have time to send the email tonight, so if you don't get it tonight, you will get it tomorrow.)

Malthas,

Mr. Lang grins a thin smile at you.

"Let's see how you handle drilling the men, Mr. Swifthand," he says.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 26, 2002)

Nicodemuz spends time below decks when not on shift, making tindertwigs (that's what I can afford)  

OoC:Mr DM, I am going to 're-pick ' spells, as I'm rather unsure of the day, although I think it has been a few since I mended the Sail? If not, just  remove the Mending Cantrip.

New Spells:
Cantrips-Mending X2, Mage Hand,Detect Magic
First-Animate Rope, Color Spray, Magic Missile,
Mage Armor
Second-ALter Self, Detect Thoughts, Cat's Grace


----------



## Xael (Dec 26, 2002)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *(OOC:  Sometime, either today or tomorrow, you will get an email detailing what the map says.  I may not have time to send the email tonight, so if you don't get it tonight, you will get it tomorrow.)*




OOC: Don't use my old email address, I have a new one. 

Xael_Xorlarrin@hotmail.com


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2002)

Malthas nods.  "Fair enough."

The next time a watch change is called. Malthas will hand the wheel over to a relief pilot, and announce to the crew "Those of you that think you have skill with the blade or the hammer, and those of you that wish to have it, there will be melee training in 5 minutes.  The rest of you that wish to cower below decks if the ship is attacked, feel free to head below now, to start it off."  He grins.  "Oh - and if you can strike this 'little child' before I strike you, there is 10 gold in it."


----------



## kenjib (Dec 26, 2002)

Vemuz' ears perk up as Malthas makes his announcement.  A little smirk crosses his face.  _<Ah, this should be good for a laugh or two.  The little dancer begins his ballet lessons in 5!>_


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 26, 2002)

Malthas,

You hand the wheel over to John Stout, and walk forward with Tuaana drawn.  There is some chattering among the sailors - to them, 10 gold pieces is a good part of their monthly wage.

Finally, a mountain of a sailor steps forward.

"I guess I'll challenge yeh," he says, and extends a hand so large it could get stuck in a rum puncheon.  "My name's Lem Harvey."

Jonah,

(OOC Jonah:  I have sent you the email with the map in it to the address you posted.)

Lupe looks at you anxiously, fidgeting uncounsciously with his belt knife.

"Well?  Can you tell what it say?"

Nicodemus,

You are down below in your fireproofed cabin, when an Iberrean sailor, Jean Orleau, comes down and knocks on your cabin door.

"Mr. Arfaliunium?  I t'ink you should come on deck; Lem Harvey and zeh steersman, Mr. Swifthand - they are at fightin'!"


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

Malthas grins at the man, and shakes his hand.  "This will be a fight to the first strike.  I wish you good luck, m'friend."  He then spends a few minutes speaking to the men a bit out dueling history and the like (allowing others to gather on deck).


----------



## kenjib (Dec 27, 2002)

Vemuz watches from the back of the crowd as he leans against the mainmast, his hands against his hips.

He calls out, "First strike, eh?"  He chuckles.  "I think it's the last strike that counts!"


----------



## Xael (Dec 27, 2002)

Jonah nods slowly, trying to figure the map out and says: "I can read this, the lower text indicates this island as "Isle of the thrice-born", the middle text says that an old witch lives there. And the upper text says something about _something_ being there underneath _something_. The coordinates of _something_ are also marked in the map."

Jonah shakes his head and continues: "There is just one odd thing. This is written on my people's language, and we don't really sail much... at all I'd say, because I had never even heard of ships before I left my people."

Then he looks up to the sailor. "Where did you get this?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 28, 2002)

Jonah,

Lupe looks at you suspiciously.

"It is not something I like to tell....but I will tell you this in brief.  

Many, many years ago, my great-grandfather, he is able-seaman on an Espirantish ship, the...well, her name is not important.  But one day, they are sailing in pirate waters, off Port Andora, and they see something in the water.

It is a man.  He is tied to a spar, and he floats like a dead man, but he is alive - barely.

They bring him on board, and he say he was a first mate.  Their captain, he tries to doctor him, but the castaway dies later, in the evening dogwatch.  They in the fo'c'sle, they divide his property among us.  My great-grandfather, he get the knife that say BLACK MAST on it, and also he find, in the pocket of the dead man's coat, the paper.

But the coat, it now belong to his shipmate - and fine, fine broadcloth it is.  So my great-grandfather's shipmate, he doesn't want to give up the coat - or, out of spite, the little piece of paper.  Now he tries to take the paper, and he and his shipmate have words, and then they fight.  Now my great-grandfather, he had a temper that the touch of a feather could set off, and when his shipmate belts him across the mouth, he take out the knife - the one that say BLACK MAST, and he kills his shipmate.  Well, he tip the body over the side, and say that his shipmate was drunk and fell overboard.  He isn't believed, but there was no witnesses, so he can't be punished.

My great-grandfather felt very, very guilty over this, so he lives just long enough to send it to his sweetheart - who carried his child - , and then he jump overboard in mid-ocean.

So, the paper and the knife get passed down, father to son, until it reach me.  But I cannot read it, and so I come to you."

Malthas, 

Lem Harvey nods, then looks around.

"Anyone care t' lend me a blade?  I've on'y got me knife wi' me."


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Bimzoole looks on, eagerly awaiting the display of swordsmanship.


----------



## Xael (Dec 28, 2002)

Jonah nods again. He then reaches for his scroll case and takes out a sheet of perchament and says: "I can copy the map and translate the text, or what's left of it, if you want."


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 29, 2002)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *"You know where the island is, Malachi?"  Vemuz utters with a countenance of dangerous covetousness completely unconcealed by the attempted facade of a casual manner. *




"Ah no be dhere mesel'" the Half=Orc replies "bot Ah know Ah ken fin'it ef Ah nedto. Dhe maps en dhe stars..."

he breaks off then as Malthas makes his announcement and he turns to watch the halfing at play

"dhat crazy halflins' gonna git in troble wone day" he sighs...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

Malthas locates a weapon for the big fellow, and hands it to him.  "Are you ready, m'friend?"  He shows the sailor the traditional dueling salute, then says "Don't ever do this when it matters," and winks.  He then takes a guard position, and prepares to strike (Malthas will attempt to act first, and strike using Quicker than the Eye, to impress on the first go.  If the opponent strikes, he'll attempt a parry).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2002)

Nico sets down the preparation that he was about to combine with some other foul smelling mixture and looks up.
Gathering his Coat, the Dwarf heads above decks with a 'Don't touch that. Artimus!' thrown at the Howler, who was even then creeping over to get a look. The Monkey scampers out the portside window and up a small rope that 'somebody' had tied there to the deck above. When Nico reaches the Deck and sees the sailors (with a grinning Artimus hopping and howling in glee because he beat Nico there), he asks the nearest sailor, 'What's this about, my good Seaman?'


----------



## Bob Aberton (Dec 31, 2002)

Nicodemus,

"Small arms drills, Mr. Arfaliunium," the sailor replies.  "Mr. Swifthand's goin' to demonstrate proper use o' a blade wi' Lem Harvey as his practice dummy."

You see the small halfling pilot, rapier in hand, squaring off against a much larger sailor with a cutlass.

Malthas,

You toss the sailor a cutlass from the arms chest, then give the proper duelist's salute.  The sailor, Lem Harvey, returns the salute somewhat clumsily, then springs at you in a straightforward jab.

You easily bat the strike away, and, as his momentum carries him stumbling on past you, you sidestep, and Quicker than the Eye  can follow, you slap on the back with the flat of your blade.

Seeing himself defeated, he tunrs good naturedly and hands you his sword.

"Calypso's nighties, but yer fast," he says admiringly.

Then a wiry Espirantish sailor steps out of the shadow of the mainmast, where he had been conversing with the supercargo, Jonah.

"Mr. Swifthand!  I challenge you, hey?"

(OOC:  What exactly does Quicker than the Eye do, again?  I can't find your character email where it had a description of the feats...It didn't really come into play in that last combat because you won initiative.  But for next time, what does it do, exactly?)

Jonah,

Lupe nods.

"I would like that very much - but you return the original paper right away, hey?  And tell no..." he breaks off, seeing the duel between the pilot, Malthas, and the sailor Lem Harvey.  

"I could do much better than that ox," he says, somewhat contemptuously.  "Mr. Swifthand!  I challenge you, hey?"

(OOC All:  I'll be gone for the next two days, just to let you know, and so will saFire.  So I'm afraid that there'll be no DM Posts for a little while...)


----------



## Xael (Dec 31, 2002)

Jonah nods again, waits for Lupe to leave, and makes *two* quick copies of the map. One for Lupe, and one for himself. He makes his own copy in drow language, and Lupe's copy in common.

OOC: Maps... more maps...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 31, 2002)

Malthas smiles at the sailor he just struck.  "That is where speed overcomes force, m'friend.  But if we can train you to strike accurately, someone as strong as you can surely drop a man in a mighty blow, whereas I would take several precise strikes.  And did you see how I twisted the blade like so *demonstrates* when your attack came in?  It is as important not to be hit as it is to hit."

He smiles at the others.  "All comers are welcome, though only the first to strike gets the 10 gold.  A sailor's pay can't afford much more'n that, to say.  Each there after will earn one."

OOC: Quicker than the Eye - you make a bluff check vs your opponent's spot as a m-e.  Anyone who fails does not see your next partial action.  If it is an attack, the opponent is denied their dex against that attack.

Malthas sizes up the next comer, and prepares himself.  (OOC: Can I make a roll to check to see if I can tell his lvl vs mine, which was discussed somewhere I can no longer find....  )


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 3, 2003)

(OOC:  Sorry I'm so late in posting, guys; I was gone Tuesday and Wednesday, and yesterday I had computer troubles.  But anyways...)

Malthas,

The man is a wiry sailor, seemingly of Espirantish extraction.  He is plainly dressed, and the rapier he holds is nicked and well-worn.

(OOC:  I suppose you could make a Sense Motives check to determine his relative character level...Check Result 14, I rolled it myself to speed things up a little; I hope you don't mind.)

You circle each other on the deck, studying one another.  You can, however, discover no obvious weaknesses in the man's stance, although he seems to be an inferior overall fighter.

He tenses to spring, but you get the jump on him, swinging the flat side of your weapon toward his temple.  Tuaana smacks him on the side of head with its flat side.  Then, you feint to the left and swing lower, aiming for his rib cage.  But Lupe, his eyes sharpened by years of peering toward the horizon from the masthead on lookout duty, sees the feint and brings his sword up to block your real strike.  There is a ringing clash of blades as he parries your strike, then leaps back and holds his hands up in surrender, offering you his sword hilt first.

"You have the first strike, Mr. Swifthand.  But I am not so blind here as Lem, hey?"  

Malachi,

As you watch the duel, you feel a breath of cold air on the back of your neck.

Looking away to the North-West, you can see a bank of high, coppery-colored clouds in the air.

(OOC:  Make a Knowedge Nature OR Knowledge Navigation check)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 4, 2003)

Malthas smiles.  "Do not worry, good sir - your attacks showed promise, and a definate grace.  I have trained long and hard to gain my skill with the blade, and I have not half the skills as tar as the men on this boat - training is the key.  You have a natural ability."  He considers the group.  "Does anyone else wish to challenge, or shall we begin the drills?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2003)

Nico peers at the clouds and frowns. Odd color, that, he thinks to himself.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 5, 2003)

(OOC:  This is not the DM Post.  This is a BUMP.

However, I'd like to note that anyone with Profession Navigator OR Profession Sailor can make a check to determine what the clouds are.

So anyone else with Profession Navigator OR Profession SAilor, you can also make a check to determine what is up with the clouds.)


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

Bimzoole:  Prof (Sailor) Sailor check:  roll 3 + bonus 4 = 7 = I haven't a clue.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 5, 2003)

Roll: 12+9 ranks = 21.

Hopefully that'll figure it out.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 6, 2003)

Malthas,

After finishing your weapons drills with the men, you look over the horizon and the see a high, thin bank of copper-colored clouds fast approaching.

_Red sky in the morning, sailors take warning...._ 

You realize that a squall, or worse, a full fledged gale, is sweeping towards the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

Vemuz, 

As you watch the small-arms drills, the captain comes up from below with a worried look on his face.

"Pipe out the hands,* Mr. Thriceborn," he says.  "The glass** is falling like a rock, an' it looks like it'll be a while afore it hits bottom."

(OOC: 
* On your bosun's pipe, of course
**the barometer)

All,

Everyone is now aware of the ominous cloudbank and the stiff wind that is sweeping toward the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

As the crew listens for the captain's orders, the first foaming swells that herald the oncoming gale begin battering against the ship's sides.

The wind picks up, and an eery moan echoes across the sea as the breeze swirls through masts, shrouds, and braces.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 6, 2003)

ooc sorry I missed that - been away at cousins funeral...

Malachi grimaces at the prospect of a storm. He is not suprised at how quickly the first winds hit them but estimates that the eye of the storm is still far enough away that they might be able to ride its edge.

He looks down at the water noting the colour and shape of the waves, checking for dark patches in order to assess just what the wind might do

(ooc Check Navigator 9+9  = 18 (also have 4 ranks in Know:Nature if it helps - 
and
 from what I recall high clouds generally mean more rain than wind and tend to be a few hours away) - they get lower and denser as they approach and if winds are strong

Also dark patches moving across the water tend to indicate exactly what is happening with the wind gusts, and the wave shapes 


> Dark, "bumpy" water (i.e., water full of ripples and small waves, which create shadows) is a sign of a strong local gust of wind- Nainoa Thompson


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Nico looks on at the  clouds (Prof-Sailor check=14), not knowing what is coming exactly, but knowing it isn't good. The alarm and general activity of the crew confirms what he suspected, bad inds coming their way.

'Artimus! Go below and get my satchel, make sure the grey scroll-case is within, and Hurry!' 
Nico turns back to the clouds, glad that his choice of Castings was better suited to the Sea's fickle nature than to prparedness for Pirates.

(OoC:I went back to my last 'Spells picked post' so that you woudln't have to Bob, though I'm sure you have them marked somewhere. Animate Rope and Mending will be useful, I hope. Alter Self as well...in case I have to jump overboard to rescue any drowning Sailors. Also, I picked Tenser's Disc at creation, thinking it might be useful as a makeshift 'lifeboat', since I can swim near it in the water, what do you think of that?)

Nico takes up a position out of the Winds, yet near at hand so as to maximize his success in casting.(Concentration +9)

When Artimus returns, Nico will pull out the 10 Sunrods from the Grey Bag that Artimus retrieved.
'Good Work, Artimus, now give these to the men on deck, so that we can find em if things get bad.' 
Artimus passes the Sunrods out to the Sailors most likely to need them, as things might get dark and confusing in the Storm. Nico pipes up, yelling over the coming wind.'Lads, these are as bright as torches on a calm eve. Break this here gold tip If'n you get in trouble and I'll find ye, and 'Wizard' ye back on board afore the sharks get at ye!' 

OoC:The Alter Self spell specifies that I can add gills, but it does not say anything about Webbing on hands etc adding to Swimming. Care to make a DM call? My base Swim is +1 Wow!!)
                         New Spells:
                         Cantrips-Mending X2, Mage Hand,Detect Magic
                         First-Animate Rope, Color Spray, Magic Missile,
                         Mage Armor
                         Second-ALter Self, Detect Thoughts, Cat's Grace


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

Bimzoole, his artillerist skills of no use in this situation, worked the deck with the rest of the seaman.

"Aye," said the gnome, "this does not look good."


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 6, 2003)

Malthas shudders at the sign of the approaching storm.  He quickly secures his equipment below decks, and lashes Tuanna tightly to his sword belt.  Then he speaks to the relief pilots.  "Lads, I'll be taking the helm.  If I get dragged away, one of you must grab the wheel as fast as ya can - we can't be flailing about lose in these winds."  He then does a quick check of the wheel itself, to check for any stress points he might need to watch, and buckles down to prepare for a long storm, lashing himself to the helmsman's post with silken rope to keep his small frame from being dragged over the side of the boat (but keeping a dagger handy to cut the rope if needed).


----------



## kenjib (Jan 6, 2003)

"Aye Captain."  Vemuz blows loudly on the pipe -- a call more loud than any before -- a call with an implied urgency.  He stands ready to assist in any way as he waits for the crew to assemble and the captain to address them.


----------



## Xael (Jan 6, 2003)

Jonah stops his mapcopying attempt, and goes to continue inside the ship.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Artimus hands Sunrodes to Bimzoole, Malthus, Vemuz, Malachi and 6 other Sailors (including the Captain).
OoC:Bob, you figure out who would be there/need them, as I don't know who is out there/might need light.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 7, 2003)

Vemuz & Bimzoole,

You hear the captain begin to shout over the noise of the rising wind as CALYPSO'S GRACE heels over more and more:

"This is no little breeze coming!  We'll shorten sail, or we'll lose our masts!  Every able-bodied sailor, officer, I don't care what you are, if you know your ropes, lay aloft and furl!"

Mr. Lang and Mr. Ames come out on deck, fastening oilskins, and take command of the reefing and furling*.

"Mr. Marper, Mr. Thriceborn, can either of you reef a sail?  We need all hands aloft that we can get," says Mr. Lang, as a silvery sheet of rain begins pelting the deck.

Nicodemus,

After handing out your sunrods, you take shelter in the lee side of the mainmast, wedge yourself down comfortably, and prepare to ride out the gale, flexing your fingers in case you need to use your spells to help the ship.

(OOC:  I would say that Alter Self could add webs on hands or feet.  Thus modified, you would have a swim speed of 10, or 5 in very rough water.  Note, however, that Alter Self does not grant protection from very cold water [not a concern right now, but it might be at some point later].  Sound fair?)

Malthas, 

You take the worn, varnished spokes of the ship's wheel in your hands and lash yourself securely to the helm.  Even as you reach the helm, you can feel the wheel beginning to fight you as the gale-driven swell washes the ship's rudder back and forth, and the force of the ever-rising wind tries to turn the ship in at right angles to the way she is travelling.

Gently twirling the wheel this way and that, you begin to guide CALYPSO'S GRACE through the now foam-topped swell that is growing stronger and higher by the minute.

(OOC:  Profession Piloting check, please...)

Malachi,

You observe the direction of the swell and the wind, suspecting that you might be able to skirt around the edges of the storm.

You suspect that if the CALYPSO'S GRACE can ride the edge of the storm downwind, she can avoid the worst of the storm.

(OOC:  I'm sorry about your cousin   My condolences...
I sent you an email with the safest course to steer, etc.  Just to let you know.)


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

Bimzoole replied, "Aye, I can reef a sail.  If that's what's needed, that's what I'll do!"

_OOC:  I assume that's a Prof (Sailor) thing, and not a Use Rope thing.  If it's Use Rope, I _can't_ do...  whatever it is.  _


----------



## kenjib (Jan 7, 2003)

"Aye, Mr. Lang.  To the mainmast Mr. Marper!"  Vemuz parts the throng of bustling sailors like the prow of the ship through the ocean until he comes to the reef line.  Vemuz spits in his hands, grabs the reef line, and eyes the spar in preparation while he shouts out across the storm, "Mr. Lang the ship is lurching, will Malthas heave to so's we can reef proper?  ...And shall we to the first or second reef?"*

* I'm doing the best I can to understand this stuff so please correct me if I'm getting something wrong...


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

kenjib said:
			
		

> ** I'm doing the best I can to understand this stuff so please correct me if I'm getting something wrong... *




_OOC:  I'm enjoying the nautical atmosphere and just waiting till I can_ magic missle _something._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2003)

OoC:My range on Animate Rope is 130', and Mending is 10'...Ach.

IC:'Artimus, below Decks, you Scallywag!' 
Nico casts Cat's Grace on himself.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2003)

Pilot Check: 9+8=17 (Hopefully that's enough).

Malthas grits his teeth, and grasps the wheel firmly.  "C'mon, lass, don't fight wi' me.  We'll get through this together, and there will be smooth waters to rest in, not to worry."  He continues a quiet stream of assurances to both himself and the ship as he steers.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 8, 2003)

Vemuz & Bimzoole,

"Two reefs, Mr. Thriceborn," he calls over the wind.  "We can't heave to; our pilot has his hands full just steering a straight course, and if we don't reef now we'll start losing rigging."

Heaving on the reef line (technically called the clew line, but I'll try to put as little nautical-babble in as possible) feels like trying to lift the ship out of the water.  You can feel the weight of the wind in the swollen sail.  But that is the easy part.

You and the other sailors swarm aloft up ratlines and shrouds.  although the ship was pitching badly at deck level, out on the topsail yard, the motion is ten times worse.

_One hand for yourself and one for the ship..._ 

(OOC:  Balance checks, please [the NPCs have to make them too, don't worry])

Battered by the wind and half drowned with the driving rain, you and the men drape yourselves over the yard and begin to gather up the rest of the sail (the clew/reef line reefed the corners of the sail, but the only way to reef the middle of the sail is to go aloft and tie it off to the yard, if you can visualize what I mean).

The drenched canvas fights like a cornered bilge rat as you furl it up to the second reef and begin tying it off.  It has to be all but beaten into submission in order to finish the job of reefing it.  The rough lines soon open up bleeding wounds in the your hands.  One man, at the other end of the yard, slips off the footrope, but catches himself before he slides into the roiling sea far below, pulls himself back up, and continues reefing.

(OOC Bimzoole:  It's a Profession Sailor thing, don't worry.)

(OOC Bimzoole & Vemuz:  Profession Sailor checks, please.)

Malthas,

Eventually, the ship seems to settle down to her course, but she is still making some leeway in the strong winds that are coming at her from the side.

Malachi is still below, figuring the safest course through the gale.

(OOC:  Leeway, btw, is when a ship is moving sideways with the wind, in other words, sideslipping as she moves forwards.)

Bimzoole (and all who can't understand what I'm talking about when I say reef),

Reefing is when part of the sail, usually the part closest to the boom or yard that supports it, is gathered up against the boom/yard and tied off, thus shortening the sail by that much.  Typically, one reef shortens the sail by one third, and the second shortens the sail by one half.


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

Balance check:  roll 9 + untrained Dex bonus +1 = 10.
Prof (Sailor) check:  9 + 4 skill bonus = 13.

OOC:  Don't worry, I honestly enjoy all the nautical lingo, and think it adds a lot to the game.  But I'm also learning a lot as we go!


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 8, 2003)

"Get ta wind behaind us!" Malachi bellows as he comes running up towards Malthas and assumably the Captain "du Nort' rade dhe wind aroun' dhe edge!"

He stands by ready to assiust Malthas in turning the wheel due north if the halfling pilot is unable to counter the force of the seas against the rudder 

"Calypso be wit us now!" he calls to Her "halp yar sarvants sarvi'e dhis blow!"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 8, 2003)

Malthas grits his teeth, and nods to Malachai.  He grasps the wheel, and wrenches it in line, trying to use the sea's movement and the winds with the ship.  (OOC: Profession Pilot=14+8, 22).

While turning, he calls out to Malachai merrily, "So, big man, did you guide here to test me, or were you just growing bored with the smooth seas, eh?"


----------



## kenjib (Jan 8, 2003)

balance:  15 + 4 = 19
prof (sailor):  7 + 6 = 13


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

OoC:Temp Dex 20/+5 Woohoo!! I rolled a 5!!
Balance check (Untrained) is a 9 Roll4+5 
Spot is a 12, keeping an eye out for any tears or loose ropes that need my attentions.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 9, 2003)

Bimzoole,

As you finish tying off your reef points (the lines used to tie off the reefed portion of the sail), the ship gives a sudden lurch.  Or ordinarily agile feet slip of the drenched footrope, and you feel yourself begin to fall.

(OOC:  Reflex save, please...)

Vemuz,

You tie off the last reef point, and prepare to head down the ratlines, when the ship gives a sudden lurch.

You hang on with ease, but out of the corner of your eye, you see the gunner, Bimzoole, who was on the yardarm next to you, slip as he begins climbing down, and start to fall.

(OOC:  You can make a DEX check to grab the off-balance gnome before he falls.)

Malthas,

You and Malachi begin twisting the wheel as hard as you can, arms aching.  The wheel barely budges - it feels immovable.  But eventually, ever so slightly, it begins to turn.

With a creak and a groan, the ship begins to turn. Faintly and far away, you can hear Mr. Lang on the foredeck shouting,

"Wear ship, boys!  Sweat down the braces!"

With the wind at her stern, CALYPSO'S GRACE stops trying to actively fight you and seems to grudgingly acquiesce to your attempts to guide her through the towering seas.

Malachi,

The captain nods approvingly at your chosen course.  He says nothing, gripping the taffrail and staring out across the ocean, giving commands when necessary but otherwise seeming unusually quiet.

(OOC Nicodemus:  the Balance check was addressed to Bimzoole and Vemuz, so don't worry about it.  However, if you decide to cast Mending on a sail, you will have to go aloft to get the sail into the spell's range, at which point you will have to make a Balance check.)

All,

Swarming with shouting men, rolling and pitching like a drunk, the CALYPSO'S GRACE batters onward through the gale, sometimes seeming dwarfed by seas almost taller than her mastheads.  It becomes obvious why seafarers are known as "the iron men in wooden ships;"  with seemingly suicidal disregard for their own safety, they - and you - struggle to shepard the ship through the storm, putting another old sailor's saw to use;

_Work for the ship while there's still life in your body!_


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh no...

Reflex save:  roll *1* + 4 bonus = 5.

I'm, like, so dead.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 9, 2003)

Vemuz lunges out and tries to grab his falling shipmate.

dex check:  7 + 2 = 9


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *Vemuz lunges out and tries to grab his falling shipmate.
> 
> dex check:  7 + 2 = 9
> 
> *




I repeat:

I'm, like, so dead.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2003)

"Ke'p dhe wind astern" Malachi says to the halfling pilot beside him "Nort' tilit chanje dhen West wit' it - Calypso will ke'p us..."

He stops short as he sees the gnome fall his mind racing to see what can be done

(ooc any chance of Malachi catching the gnome before he splats on the deck or otherwise saving the day?

Actually would the Albatross (Summon Monster) be large enough to 'catch' the gnome? - if yes then cast Summon Monster: Albatross)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 9, 2003)

(OOC:  Not dead yet, garyh; Nicodemus's Animate Rope has more than enough range to get to you and stop your fall...

It's all in Nicodemus's hands...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 9, 2003)

Bimzoole,

As you fall, you reach out and try to grab the yardarm, but your fingers miss by inches.  The spar that could have saved you might as well have been a hundred miles away.

Vemuz,

You try to reach out and grab your plummeting shipmate, but your hand misses him by inches.

You hurry down to the deck, and when you get there, you are accosted by Mr. Lang.

"Mr. Thriceborn!  You have experience in whaleboats and other such small craft, do you not?  I need you to man the jolly boat, over there.  If Mr. Marper falls into the water, we might still be able to retrieve him, possibly even retrieve him alive."

He points to a long, sleek whaleboat that CALYPSO'S GRACE carries for just such a time as the present.  It lies lashed to davits, and seemingly ready to be launched, but for a crew.

Nicodemus,

You look up at the rigging to see a sailor - you can't make out who he is in the driving rain - drop like a stone from the rigging.

He is well within range of an Animate Rope spell, though, and there is plenty of rope in the vicinity.

(OOC:  You could animate some of the rigging and try to grab Bimzoole before he falls to his death...)

Malachi,

You, too, see the drama being played out in the rigging above.

You prepare to call on Calypso, Protectress of Sailors, to save the gunner.

(OOC:  The Albatross might not be big enough to fly with Bimzoole in its claws - not unless you have access to a spell to summon an Albatross the size of a Giant Eagle or something [probably Summon Monster 7 or 8, I don't have my books with me right now].

However, it _could_ slow Bimzoole's fall and drop him, as gently as possible, into the water, where a boat could be launched to retrieve him.)

All,

You can all now see the falling gunner.  Mr. Lang runs over to the jolly boat and starts hooking the davits on to it.

Captain McCrenshaw cups his hands around his mouth and lets out a bellow that can be heard the length of the ship, even above the howling wind:

"MAN THE BOATS!  IF HE FALLS INTO THE WATER WE MAY YET SAVE HIM!"

Sailors scurry to the boats.  If things were serious before, they are becoming more so by the minute.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 9, 2003)

"Aye, Mr. Lang."

Vemuz wastes no time with words, and quickly grabs the sailors nearest him.  "You!  Come with me and take up oars."  He says as he tugs them along in tow, headed toward the jolly boat.

_*Curse you Calypso, bitch of seas!  If dropping into these waters in such a small raft isn't the end of me and mine, I'll be a blessed man!  ...but, I'll not leave the little fellow while hope remains.*_

"Quickly now!  Unlash her and prepare to drop her down."

Despite his misgivings, Vemuz shows nothing but a calm, collected, confidence as he drags his shipmates to the boat and prepares to lower her into the roiling waters beside the ship.

OOC:  How many to man the boat?  Does someone handle the rudder or is it steered only by oars?  If there is a rudder I can pilot the boat.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 9, 2003)

Malthas shakes his head sadly.  "Poor bastard."  He knows his place though - he can't abandon the wheel.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2003)

Malachi closes his hand about his holy symbol and calls for Calypso to send her sacred bird once more - perhaps it will be enough to slow the gnomes descent and nudge him into the water

"Lady Calypso halp youl man from fallin' naw. Sen' oue youl sacrid won"

(ooc I'm glad Malachi never heard what Vermuz called the Lady!)


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Meanwhile, the gnome's dry, cool wit presented itself:

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 10, 2003)

goose *bumps* form on the half-orcs flesh as he watches the falling gnome and waits to see what Calypso will offer....


----------



## Uriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Nicodemus waves his hands quickly, muttering some Arnaca drowned out by the SOund of the Sea.
A Rig-line snakes out (hopefully) catching the falling Seaman before he hits deck/Sea...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 11, 2003)

Nicodemus,

As you finish your spell, the loose end of the maintopgallant halyard, which had been coiled on the fife-rail (a rail surrounding the base of the masts, on which all of the halyards are coiled when not in use), suddenly uncoils itself, stretches like a cat waking up, the snakes upward and intercepts the falling gnome, wrapping around him and depositing him on deck.

Bimzoole,

See above ( )

All,

See above ( )

Vemuz,

As you are on the point of launching the jolly boat, you look up and see that Bimzoole somehow caught hold of a loose line  - or rather, the line caught hold of him, and was lowered safely to the deck.

The sailors who would have crewed the boat give a collective sigh of relief that would have been audible, had not the noise of the wind drowned it out.

It would be wise, probably, to leave the jolly boat ready by the davits in case there is another man overboard, for the storm is only getting worse.

(OOC Vemuz:  The jolly boat is crewed by six men.  It is steered with a steering oar, in other words, with a tiller, so you can use your Profession Pilot skill to pilot the jolly boat.  Just in case there comes a time when the jolly boat has to be used.)

Malachi,

You can feel Calypso's eye upon you.  She looks upon you and you can feel Her love.

You can hear a wailing shriek, like that of a drowned man, and you see the White Albatross appear in the sky.  The winds do not seem to batter it as it swoops around the mastheads.

With the gnome safe, the great seabird perches briefly on the fore masthead, then takes off into the storm, heading due North, seeming to lead the way.

"Look alive lads!" Capt. McCrenshaw calls over the noise of the storm.  "Calypso herself is guiding us, can't y'see!"


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

At his earliest convenience, Bimzoole makes his way over to his fellow arcanist.   "Thank you, Nico.  If ever I have a chance to repay this debt, gladly will I do so." 

With that, the gnome bowed to the dwarf as gracefully he could in the howling storm.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

'Aye  "Bim", it was what any friend and fellow Seaman would do, think Nothin' of it!' Nico yells into the howling wind.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 12, 2003)

All,

With the sails reefed, CALYPSO'S GRACE no longer runs before the wind like a wild horse, unpredictable and dangerous, but instead settles down to a (relatively) steady course and rides the wind and waves like a stately swan.

It is around midnight, the last brace, halyard, and clew-line is furled, and Starboard watch turns in for the night.

The tars of Port watch remain on deck, seeking shelter from the driving rain, spray, and wind as best they can get.

(OOC:  Nicodemus and Malthas are on Port watch, so they stay on deck.

Vemuz and Bimzoole can go below; they are on Starboard watch, which is the next watch.

Malachi is the navigator, and the navigator generally does not stand watches with the rest of the crew, so he can go below and get some rest as well, unless he prefers to remain on deck.)


----------



## kenjib (Jan 12, 2003)

Vemuz heads below deck to catch some sleep so he will be alert and ready during his watch.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 12, 2003)

Malachi remained on deck watching the sea and sky as the ship rode the storm. The Lady Calypso was watching over this voyage it would seem and in service to her he would also remain to watch the ships passage through the night and to offer hope to any of the tars should their faith falter in the rain.

"Youl ded well Mage" he said coming up beside Nicodemus "savin dhe gnome - tragedy so ealy in dhe voyege woul nat haf ben a gud ting'

an' youl too Malhtas" he called to his friend "dhe ship is aut o' harms wey"


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2003)

Malthas grins.  "Aye, ya scurvy sea-dog.  It'll take more'n a storm for you to get rid of me, and take my job."

He looks out to sea, and grins.  "Or was that just your cover to get us anglin' to the Isle of Mystery and Treasure, eh?"  

He walks over and claps Malachai on the back.  "Isn't a storm yet made or a voyage yet planned that ye and I can't conquer."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 13, 2003)

All,

Port's watch ends uneventfully; or at least as  uneventfully as the night watch during a full gale can be.  

The cold, wet sailors of Port Watch head gratefully for their bunks to catch what sleep they can, knowing they'll be awakened in another four hours for their next watch.

(OOC: Nicodemus and Malthas can go below if they wish; if Malthas goes below, the relief pilot, John Stout of Starboard Watch, will take the wheel.

Vemuz and Bimzoole, it is your watch on deck.)

Starboard watch, rudely awakened by Mr. Lang, rub the sleep out of their eyes and head on deck, instantly awakened by the bone-chilling combination of wind, spray, and cold air.

John Stout heads over to the helm.

"I c'n take the helm for ye, if ye wish, Mr. Swifthand," he says.  "Tis yer watch below."

(OOC All:  My computer might not be working tomorrow - I've been having connection problems.  Just to warn you in case there is no DM post forthcoming...)


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Bimzoole kept watch, and hoped that nothing exciting would occur.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 13, 2003)

Malthas nods gratefully to Stout, and rubs his aching arms and legs.  "Aye.  That storm took a lot out of me, Mr. Stout.  I'd appreciate it."  He relays instructions to Stout, and stumbles below deck to his cabin, and is asleep in seconds.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Nicodemus goes below, after retrieving the Sunrods from the Crew that have them.Thinking for a moment, he leaves 4 in the hands of the Watch Crew. These he will leave out permanently, in case watchmen need light for whatever reason.
Going below, Nico returns to a lab thrown about in the storm, cursing at his spilled experiment, he begins setting things in order, only to turn in incredulous bewilderment to find Artimus sleeping (and snoring) in his little hammock. The Rogue had slept the Storm through...Nico's laughter could be heard the whole of the Belowdecks...


----------



## kenjib (Jan 13, 2003)

Vemuz joins the watch.  As he sits on a coil of rope he pulls out a long knife with a handle made of bone and whittles casually at a small block of wood.  The ugly features of a crude fetish slowly begin to emerge.  The lips are parted in a wide grin with large teeth and leering eyes.  The tongue lolls out loosely to the side.

ooc:  If I'm supposed to be more alert than this during watch let me know and I'll revoke this action.  I'm not sure how involved watch is, but it seems like the time to do something like this.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 14, 2003)

(OOC Vemuz:  Don't worry about it; unless you're on lookout duty [which you're not] you can pretty much do anything you want during watch.)

Vemuz, 

Taking shelter as best you can from the rain and wind, you while away the time by carving at the block of wood.

"Well, that's a looker an' no mistake," comments a passing sailor.  You glance up briefly and see the Espirantish seaman, Lupe Sanchez.

All,

Port's watch continues mostly uneventfully, except for the occasional boarding sea that washes over the deck.  Most of the sailors avoid the seas by taking shelter either on the fo'c'sle deck (which is raised above the main deck) or the quarterdeck (which is likewise raised.).


----------



## kenjib (Jan 14, 2003)

"A looker?"  Vemuz chuckles.  "You might say that.  Have you heard of The Bazzylisk, Mr. Sanchez?"  Vemuz' face becomes deadly serious as he stares intently into Lupe's eyes with a fierce intensity.  "Claws dripping with the deadliest poison, and a grin so black and cold that just a glance would turn your soul to stone.  His breath is so foul that he corrupts the very ground he walks upon.  Just to see The Bazzylisk is certain doom.  Aye, be glad it's but a carving, Mr. Sanchez."

Intimidate check:  18 + 8 = 26.  The goal is to unsettle/unnerve him.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2003)

Malachi moves aft to check the log and lines making calculations on how far off course they might have strayed so far. 

The log *bumps* against the hull as he throws it out again and with tThis done he sits back and throws out a line for a spot of fishing

(ooc Navigation check 8 +9 = 17)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 15, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry I didn't post last night...I got home later than I thought I would and then had a great amount of work ahead of me...)

Vemuz,

The Espirantish sailor looks perturbed at your recitation.

"I...think I shall take lookout duty now, hey?" he says, hastily, and walkes hurriedly forward.

Malachi,

(OOC: make a Navigation check...

I don't think you want to do any fishing right now - the storm's still not quite dead yet...otherwise fishing would be a fairly good idea...)

You throw out a fishing line, only to have it thrown back at you by a white-capped swell, almost as if the ocean is spitting your line back out at you.

All,

As you huddle around the wet, windy deck, performing your various tasks and whiling away the time, the gale seems temporarily forgotten.

It doesn't like being forgotten; towards the end of your watch, you can feel CALYPSO'S GRACE dropping stern-first into a trough between swells that looks miles deep.

There is suddenly much consternation on deck;  sailors hurriedly rush to the rigging, or if their feet are less sure, to the pin rails, hoping the belaying pins will provide enough of a handhold.

You all look towards the stern, and you can see a giant swell, much taller than all the rest, towering above you, dwarfing the 1500 ton CALYPSO'S GRACE as though the ship were a child's toy.

The cry goes up: "ROGUE WAVE!"

The grayish-green monster almost seems to leer at you, before it collapses upon itself, and upon the CALYPSO'S GRACE, in a rush of foamy seawater that completely buries the deck.

(OOC:  I rolled Strength checks for everyone to speed things up; I assume you all grabbed on to some handhold when you saw the wave...I hope you don't mind; if you disagree with what I've posted, just say so...)

Vemuz,

Seeing the veritable mountain of water towering over the ship, you quickly pocket your carving and grab for the rigging.

When the swell buries the deck, it also buries you.  For a moment, the world contracts into the roaring swirl of freezing water before your eyes.

After what seems like an eternity (but is really only a few minutes), the water recedes down the scuppers, and you can breathe again.

Everyone on deck picks themselves up and tries to catch their breath.  That is when you see a small spark of golden light flare up, a few hundred yards away, tossing in the ocean.

You realize it was probably Lupe Sanchez, the sailor who had taken over bow lookout just after speaking to you.  The light must be his sunrod (the ones Nicodemus passed out at the start of the blow).

Then the cry that all sailors dread goes up from Mr. Lang;

"MAN OVERBOARD!"

Bimzoole,

You manage to make it behind the mizzenmast before the wave hits and buries you, too, in seawater.

Spitting out the bitter, salty foam, you peer out from behind the mizzenmast, just in time to hear the cry go up,

"MAN OVERBOARD!"

Malachi,

When you see the enormous wave leering at the CALYPSO'S GRACE, you have just enough time to lash yourself to the taffrail before the water drowns you in an icy, salty embrace.

When the water recedes, an eternity later, or so it seems, you can see a small spark of light, most likely one of the sailor's sunrods, bobbing in the swell a few hundred yards away.

You, too, hear the dreaded hail;

"MAN OVERBOARD!"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

OoC:Er, I think I read something wrong. I thought that the storm had ended....  If not, I would have left all 10 Sunrods with the Watch.
Either way, one seems to have been useful.

IC: Nico rushes back above decks at the dreaded
'MAN OVERBOARD!'.

Casting ALter Self as he goes, the Dwarf perpares to do his self appointed (and oft-taken on other ships) job of 'Rescue Wizard'.
OoC:Alter Self giving Webbing between Fingers/Toes and Gills)

As soon as I'm on Decks, I'll look for a rope to tie off and try to help fish out the hapless Man.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 16, 2003)

(OOC All:  This is just to clear up confusion which I fear has resulted; the storm HAS NOT YET ENDED.  

I fear I may somehow have given the impression that it had; sorry about that...I never meant to imply that the storm had ended.

I believe what caused the confusion was when I said that the ship settled down after her sails were reefed and the regular watches took over again.

The storm DID NOT END.  The ship's sails WERE reefed, however, and because the ship was no longer carrying too much sail in the face of the wind, it settled down to an easier motion, riding out the storm.  The storm itself, however, is still going on.)

Vemuz,

Mr. Lang, after giving the hail that no seaman ever wants to use, particularly in conditions such as these (ie, "MAN OVERBOARD,"), turns to you.

"Mr. Thriceborn," he says.  "Take the jolly boat and six men and see if you can fish Lupe out."

He begins hooking the jolly boat, a long sleek whaleboat, onto the davits to lower it into the water.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

Nico comes running up,'Aye, Mr. Thriceborn, I'll be a'comin with ya, let's go git our little Fishy there.'


----------



## kenjib (Jan 16, 2003)

"Aye, Mr. Lang.  You'll take an oar then, Mr. Marper, and we'll see what we can do."  Vemuz looks quickly for five more stout men to man the boat.  Once found, he returns to help prepare the jolly boat.


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

"I'll do what I can, Vemuz," replied the gnome.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 16, 2003)

Malachi moves to join the crew of the jolly boat before momentarily hestitating as he remembers his post 

"Lady Calypso wel Navigate if Ahm naut heer" he grins and making up his mind joins the others

"Ahm commin too Swordfishar" he calls to the Thriceborn


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 17, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry I didn't post yesterday...same deal as before - lots of work lately, and little sleep... )

Vemuz,

You take your place at the steering oar as the men boat's crew -   Bimzoole, Nicodemus, Malachi, Ben Stern, and Luc d'Erville - take their places at the 16 foot oars.

"LOWER AWAY!"  Mr. Lang calls from above, and the jolly boat slowly descends into the waves.

"CLEAR THE FALLS!"  The men unhook the rope hoists from their eyehooks.

They shove off and man their oars with a will, pulling away from CALYPSO'S GRACE before a wave can lift the boat and smash it to matchwood against the ship's hull.

They almost do not make it; a swell lifts you up and sends the boat hurtling toward the great wooden walls of the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  The men pull harder, and at the last instant the boat whirls around, crests the swell, and slides down into the trough of the next swell, safe from that particular danger.

The jolly boat arrows ahead, slowly ascending the great greenish slopes of the giant ocean swells, then dancing over the the crests of the swells with a spray of foam and capering, almost uncontrollably fast, into the trough of the next wave, burying her bow and sending up a wave of icy seawater over the rowers.  

Now, for the first time, you truly feel tiny, barely larger than the droplets of spindrift trickling down your neck.  The watery walls that close around you every time the jolly boat shoots downhill into the trough of a wave are so enormous that they completely block out the horizon, and would shadow you from the sun, if there was any.  Down in the depths of a trough, it seems as though the huge waves are your whole world, past, present, and future.  When the jollyboat crests a wave, your awareness undergoes a sudden miraculous expansion as the horizon becomes visible once again.  You can see, about three hundred yards away, a the forlorn figure of Lupe Sanchez, still bobbing on the ocean waves.

You pull yourself together.  You are a man of the Twice-born, a Swordfish-hunter, a true Son of the Island.  Gripping the steering oar tighter, you try to direct the jollyboat's progress more toward Lupe.

(OOC:  Pilot skill check, please.  You get a +2 circumstance bonus, due to your familiarity with this type of craft.)

You also realize that you are knee deep in water.  The jollyboat has already nearly swamped twice; you may have to divert an oarsman or two to bail, though that would slow the boat down.

(OOC:  The boat takes 1d2 water damage every round that it takes a pounding like this; the boat has a total of 25 Hull HP.  Water damage is tracked like subdual damage; when the water damage equals the HPs, the boat is swamped.  When the water damage exceeds the Hull HPs, it sinks, and the crew is left swimming.  

One crewman, bailing with a bucket, can repair 1 point of water damage/round.  2 can repair 2 points/round, 3...you get the idea.  Each oarsman diverted to bailing will detract 1/6 from the boat's speed.  She is doing 7 knots right now.)

Bimzoole & Malachi,

You take your place at your own oar as the men boat's crew -  Nicodemus, Malachi, Ben Stern, and Luc d'Erville - take their places at the 16 foot oars.  Vemuz, with a look of intense concentration on his face, takes the steering oar.

"LOWER AWAY!"  Mr. Lang calls from above, and the jolly boat slowly descends into the waves.

"CLEAR THE FALLS!"  The men unhook the rope hoists from their eyehooks.

They shove off and man their oars with a will, pulling away from CALYPSO'S GRACE before a wave can lift the boat and smash it to matchwood against the ship's hull.

They almost do not make it; a swell lifts you up and sends the boat hurtling toward the great wooden walls of the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  The men pull harder, and at the last instant the boat whirls around, crests the swell, and slides down into the trough of the next swell, safe from that particular danger.

The jolly boat arrows ahead, slowly ascending the great greenish slopes of the giant ocean swells, then dancing over the the crests of the swells with a spray of foam and capering, almost uncontrollably fast, into the trough of the next wave, burying her bow and sending up a wave of icy seawater over the rowers.  

Now, for the first time, you truly feel tiny, barely larger than the droplets of spindrift trickling down your neck.  The watery walls that close around you every time the jolly boat shoots downhill into the trough of a wave are so enormous that they completely block out the horizon, and would shadow you from the sun, if there was any.  Down in the depths of a trough, it seems as though the huge waves are your whole world, past, present, and future.  When the jollyboat crests a wave, your awareness undergoes a sudden miraculous expansion as the horizon becomes visible once again.  You can see, about three hundred yards away, a the forlorn figure of Lupe Sanchez, still bobbing on the ocean waves.

Nicodemus,

Still wearing your gills & fins, you take an oar, ready (OOC:  I assume...?) to jump out and swim to Lupe as soon the boat takes you close enough to him.

(OOC:  If you do take this course of action, you would have a swim speed of 5 and be able to breathe water.  
If you don't, you could always just stay in the boat and try to grab Lupe if he drifts past...)


----------



## kenjib (Jan 18, 2003)

"Ben Stern, bail out the boat.  We're taking too much water!  The rest of you pull harder now to make up."  Vemuz tries to guide the boat toward Lupe, angling to compensate for the uneven momentum of rising and falling down the crests of the waves.

pilot check:  15 + 5 ranks + 2 bonus = 22


----------



## Xael (Jan 18, 2003)

Realizing that copying the map or sleeping in a storm is pretty hard, Jonah gathers his stuff and peeks to the deck.

The sight could only be described as hellish on his mind, even though he though radical weather fascinating. Hearing the "Man overboard" shouts, he gets to the deck, staying next to something that he could take support from.

"Who's overboard?!", he shouts to nobody in particular.

Maybe he should have learned to swim after all...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2003)

OoC: Yes at the Gills/Swimming if need be.
And, I am ready to cast Locate Object, focusing on the Sunrod Lupe has (Hopefully).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 19, 2003)

Vemuz,

By a combination of brute force and finesse, you manage to slew the jollyboat around to the (more or less) correct heading.

A savage joy fills your veins, the joy that only a Twice-born harpooner or a whaling sailor can know; it's just like the old days on the OCEAN'S BOUNTY, pitting your strength and skill against the sea itself.  

Ben Stern, meanwhile, ships his oar and begins throwing water out of the boat as fast as the water comes in.  Though the water stays knee-deep, at least it is not getting any higher inside the boat.

(OOC:  Pilot skill check succeeded.  The boat is know travelling at 6 knots in pretty much the right direction.  It still has 5 points of water damage, but now the bailing is keeping any more water damage from accruing.)

Jonah,

An sailor sporting a pair of watersoaked Iberrean mustachioes leans close to you so that his voice can be heard over the wind:

"Lupe Sanchez, he is overboard!  The Capitan has sent out the jolly-boat."

Lupe Sanchez, you remember, is the one who showed you the map.

Nicodemus,

You ship your oar momentarily, and quickly spit out a string of arcane words that leave an electric tang in your mouth.

One of the boat's spare oars rises a foot into the air and turns, pointing, like a great wooden compass-needle, to a spot about 20 degrees off the port bow, presumably the location of Lupe Sanchez - and the sunrod he is carrying.

This done, you griop your oar once again and fall into the rhythm of the other rowers.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2003)

Nico will call out to Vemuz (pointing towards Lupe Sanchez)'There! He be There!!!'


----------



## kenjib (Jan 20, 2003)

Vemuz adjusts his bearing accordingly and tries to get in close enough to Lupe for someone to reach him.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 21, 2003)

Vemuz, Nicodemus, et al,

The boat crests another swell with a shower of spray and icy foam, then begins its long slide down the dark, white-flecked hill.

In the valley between the two waves, in the valley into which the jollyboat is descending, you can see a black-haired head and an arms still clutching a glowing sunrod, bobbing forlornly in the cold water.  The arm and head, and the rest of the body, belong to Lupe Sanchez.

He sees you, and raises one arm weakly out of the water.  His shout is choked with saltwater and blown away by the wind before it reaches your ears.

But as the jollyboat reaches the trough of the wave, Lupe is already rising up the shoulder of the next wave.  Soon he has crested it and slid out of view down the other side.

It is obvious that the jollyboat will never get close enough to the stricken sailor, and if it does, it runs a grave risk of running him over.  With the distance shortened to about 10 yards, it is almost impossible for the boat to be steered nearer with any accuracy, given the wild wind and raging seas.

Someone will have to go over the side and swim for floating seaman.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

Nico stands, and cracking his knuckles, goes overboard. Swimming low, Nico tries to get under the waves, since the water is more calm than on the surface.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 22, 2003)

"Aid hem ples d'ar Lady" Malachi prayers to Calypso asking for her _Guidance_ upon Nicos skillful swimming.

He watches Nico slip into the water and knows in his heart that they will succeed by the grace of Calypso..

(so cast Guidance (+1 skill bonus on Nico))


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 22, 2003)

Malthas sleeps the sleep of the tired, fully missing out on the excitement.  

(Didn't want you to think I wasn't here....)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 22, 2003)

Nicodemus,

You plunge into the foaming waves.

The water is colder than you expected, so cold it feels as though you are swimming in boiling, rather than cold, water.

You dive underneath the surface, as far down as you dare.  Down hear it is calmer.  The fury and excitement of the storm on the surface has no effect on the calm, almost unmoving waters down here.  It is easy to forget that there is a full gale in progress fa few fathoms above your head.

Kicking your powerful fins, you move toward the thrashing sailor, whose legs you can just make out, perhaps 15 feet in front of you and a few fathoms above you.  You move slower than you expected.  Down here, everything has a dreamlike quality to it.

Finally, though, you reach the floating tar and surface next to him.

"Holy Calypso!" he shouts, seeing your gills.  "It is a mer-dwarf!"

You grab him by the collar and slowly haul him toward the boat.

Malachi, 

When Lupe is pushed aboard, followed shortly after by Nicodemus, whose gills and fins are rapidly fading, you can see that he is in bad shape.  He has evidently swallowed a lot of seawater, and his lips and fingers are already turning blue.

Vemuz,

With Lupe aboard, you strike out back for the ship, the men pulling with all their might, anxious to be out of this watery hell and on board the (relatively) safe ship.

As you steer toward the ship, you notice Lupe, lying drenched and semiconscious in the bottom of the boat.  Or, more specifically, you notice something he is wearing.

As most sailors do, he wears a knife around his neck, hung from a lanyard.  His is evidently quite old, though no signs of rust show, and the edge is worn down by many sharpenings.

But that is not what you notice the most.  For what you notice most is the words carved into the handle.  Those words are somewhat familiar to you, and they figure greatly in legends told by the Twice-born.  Or rather, the ship that bore those words for its name figures greatly in Twiceborn legends:

                                         BLACK MAST


----------



## kenjib (Jan 23, 2003)

It is only a brief expression, and in the raging tempest most likely none even notice it's passage.  Starting at his eyes, the flinty reflection of glimmering gold echoes from somewhere far away.  It moves down to his nose, the nostrils flaring in excitement.  Finally it reaches his mouth, his jaw clinched fiercely shut like a ballista pulled far too taught...

Only a moment and then it is gone.

Vemuz barks out the orders, and now his voice is notably more fierce than normal.  "Pull hard tars!  Perhaps we might make it back alive after all..."


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 23, 2003)

With Lupe aboard Malachi waste no time in tending to the poorly Tar as best he can in a boat in a storm.

"Claypso gev dhis mon stren't t' sarvive" He says as moves his hands across the mans chest casting a _Minor Curing_

He then calls on all the learning he got from his mother to try and help the man recover

(ooc so cast Cure Minor Wounds then Heal check 14+6=20. I'm assuming he still has at least 1 HP (as he is able to shout) and the cure minor and heal check should be sufficient...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 24, 2003)

Malachi,

Calypso's blessings settle on him, and he coughs up seemingly half the ocean and looks around dimly.

"Thank you," he says vaguely, barely opening his eyes.  "I...owe you...a...favor for that, hey?"

He then lapses back into semiconsciousness, mumbling one discernible word;

"...rum..."

Vemuz,

As he comes around, he notices you in command of the boat.

"You...are a brave man...Mr. Thriceborn.  I owe you one - big, hey?"

All,

With the jollyboat safely aboard and Lupe down below in his bunk, recovering from his ordeal,  sails are trimmed and CALYPSO'S GRACE slowly moves on, running before the gale once more.

When dawn breaks (a few hours later), the gale begins to subside, and the normal watch schedule resumes.  It is Port's Watch; Nicodemus and Malthas are on duty, and Bimzoole and Vemuz can turn in, if they wish.

Malachi,

The captain turns to you.  

"Wonder how far we've drifted, Mr. Legba.  Mind takin' a sight an' tellin' us where we are?"

(OOC:  Profession Navigator check, please.  You know the drill...)


----------



## kenjib (Jan 24, 2003)

Vemuz turns in to sleep off his fatigue, but his sleep is uncharacteristically restless.  In the shadows of the hold the lights dance in eyes that refuse to close shut.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 25, 2003)

Malthas listens to the story as it is told and retold about the ship.

"Man overboard, eh?  Thank the lady he's back safe on board."

He takes up his position at the wheel.  "Eh, Malachi, let's avoid those from now on, eh?  We've shown we can handle them - no need to test us more...."


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 25, 2003)

"Ah'll tawk t'dhe Lady" Malachi grins at Malthas as he makes his way back to the stern in order to get some kind of sounding. He has his various other instruments at hand from the primitive Kalam to crossbar and even his treasured Sextant.

Taking his reading he consults his charts, makes a few sightings along the horizon and checks the wind, swells and any other factor that might provide a clue

"Hmmm " he hmms to himself as once more he checks his calculations and then

(Navigation check 18+ 9 = 27 

ps Haven't got a map yet - do you give it based on this roll?)


----------



## Xael (Jan 25, 2003)

After making sure that Lupe survived the accident, Jonah took his rest below decks. At the morning he continues copying Lupe's map, wanting to return it to him as soon as possible.

OOC: Taking 10 at Craft, Mapmaking should give me 19. I suppose that's enough.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2003)

Before his watch, Nico changes clothes into something dry and makes sure that lupe Sanchez is hale.
'Well Mr. Sanchez, ya seem't be a'lookin safe and sound considerin' yer swim. Glad that ther' Sunrod  did the Good it did.'
Nico makes his way among all of the crew (telling those he sees to pass along the Word as well).
He tells each group he talks to the following, 'Bring me a coin, a copper'l do. I'll make yer Mark on it an when  and if ye fall Overboard (Calypso Protect Us), I kin find ye like'n I did wit Lupe Sanchez.I'll zero in on that Coin and fish ye right back to the ship.'
Nico then brings a small anvil and cutting chisel to do an Marks on coins as he pulls his Watch.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 26, 2003)

Malachi,

(OOC:  Email sent; it contains the ship's current position, shortest course, etc, etc, etc.  Yes; the map is based off the roll.  My computer's been crashing most of today and a good bit of yesterday...)

Nicodemus,

Port watch quickly forms a circle around you, all handing you their coppers.

"First kind o' life preserver I've seen thet don't float," one sialors comments.

Jonah,

With swift, sure strokes of your pen you sketch out a perfect facsimile of Lupe's map (minus the bloodstains and burn marks).  Of course, the map is not complete as the original was full of holes, but it is a reasonably accurate map all the same.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Nico scribes each man's Mark upon their copper.
'Keep these close, Me'Boys, a better Luck piece you co'not have.' 

OoC:I'm really glad I made an offbeat non-combat style Wizard. He seems to be useful so far.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Bimzoole handed Nico a copper.  "You've already saved my life once, friend," the gnome said with a smile, "but if another opportunity arrises, I hope you wouldn't mind doing so again."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Nico smiles at Bim ' Think nothin' of it, my friend. Tis my pleasure to do what I kin for me mates.'


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 29, 2003)

All

Soon, eight bells are heard, and the sailors of Port Watch get up and head gratefully below to catch some sleep.

Mr. Lang sticks his head in the fo'c'sle.

"Starboard Watch!  Get up, you shiftless tars, it's your watch!"

(OOC:  Nicodemus can go below, as can Malthas, if he chooses.  Bimzoole and Vemuz, it is your watch.)

(OOC Malachi:  Did you get my email?)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 29, 2003)

Malthas sighs wearily, still weakened from the storm, and gratefully stumbles to his bunk, pausing only to check the wheel and give a few suggestions to his relief.


----------



## garyh (Jan 29, 2003)

Bimzoole headed up to the deck for his watch.  "By Calypso, I hope this night goes smoothly," said the sorcerer.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 29, 2003)

Vemuz heads back up to the deck.  He hasn't gotten any sleep but it's not showing at all, as his mind is racing.

He sits down on the coil of rope again and pulls out the idol from his pocket, carving the detail of it's sharp teeth, all the while keeping an eye out for Lupe to walk by.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 29, 2003)

"We gon way far nort'" Malachi reports to the Captain "ets gonna take time t'git back oncourse, an' we ken spect som cold wether."

He pulls one of the Charts and points to what he has calculated as their current position 

"69'12"N 47'52"W - here" he points "we ned t'go Sou'West 200 degrees an pray dhat Calypso speed us home"

(ooc had trouble opening it but got it at last)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 30, 2003)

Vemuz,

As a row of sharp teeth begin to form under the strokes of your knife, you hear footsteps on the deck.

Lupe Sanchez, bundled up in a pea jacket and with a wool muff wrapped around his neck, is walking the deck with a somewhat unsteady tread.

Seeing you carving your idol, he perches himself on the rail near you.

"Mr. Thriceborn," he says, extending a swarthy hand.  "I never had a chance to thank you...anything I can do, is a small return for saving my life, hey?"

Tonguez,

Captain McCrenshaw looks concerned as you inform him of the ship's position.

"69' North?  That's a mite close to ice latitudes fer comfort.  Mr. Lang, double the lookout detail.  John Stout, yeh heard the course."

The relief pilot nods and twiddles the wheel.  The ship's bowsprit swings around, pointing South-west.

Upon hearing the latitude, a nearby crewmember makes the sign of Calypso on his breast, muttering darkly about icebergs.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

Nico, on his way below decks spots Vemuz and Lupe Sanchez. Heading over he smiles and says 'Nice ta see ye 'ave yer legs back, My Sanchez.' Turning to Vemuz, Nico admires the Idol 'Nice bit 'O craftsmanship ya have there, Mr. Thriceborn.' With a wave good night, the Mage descends to see what mischief Artimus might have done in his absence.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 30, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *
> "Mr. Thriceborn," he says, extending a swarthy hand.  "I never had a chance to thank you...anything I can do, is a small return for saving my life, hey?"
> *




"Think nothing of it sailor.  I do only my job."  Vemuz turns back to his work on the idol, ignoring Lupe long enough to create an uncomfortable moment of silence as well as the illusion of only mild interest once he speaks again.  The quiet is broken only by the sound of Vemuz' knife grinding coarsely against the hard wood and the creaking of the rigging.

"That is an interesting knife you have there, Lupe."  Vemuz does not even lift his eyes from his work to speak.  "I don't think I've ever seen it's like."  Finally his gaze turns upward, expectantly, at Lupe.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 30, 2003)

Vemuz nods to Nicodemus.  "Sleep well, dwarf."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jan 30, 2003)

Vemuz,

Lupe removes the knife from its lanyard (where it normally hangs around his neck) and turns it over in his hands.

"This?" he says.  "It is an...heirloom of a kind, hey?  My grandfather, he was sailor on an Espirante ship, ALCION.   This is his knife.  He get it when ALCION come across a half-dead man floating in the water, tied to a spar.  He is too far gone to live, and he dies.  But his possessions, his clothes and knife and what was in his pockets, are divided among the crew.

My grandfather, he get this knife, that says BLACK MAST on the hilt.  His shipmate, he get the dead man's coat.  One day, my grandfather found a piece of map in the pocket of the dead man's coat.  He asks his shipmate if he can have the map, but his shipmate tell him, no, it was in the coat and the coat was his.

One night, they fight over the piece of map, and my grandfather, he had a murderous temper, or so I hear.  He stabbed his shipmate with this knife and tipped the body overboard.  No on e knew what happened to his shipmate, but my grandfather was a good man, and he felt very guilty over it.

So he mailed his pay, his clothes, and his knife (and the piece of map) home to his wife, who was pregnant with my father, on the next ship the ALCION met.

Then, one night, he walk off the end of the bowsprit, and that was the end of him.

My grandmother, she recieves my grandfather's wordly goods, and she keeps the knife and clothes.  Now, the paper, it is written in a strange language, all spidery and...strange.  So, she doesn't throw it away, but the knife and the paper pass down to my father, who also couldn't read the paper.  But when his seafaring days are over, he give the paper to me, hoping maybe in my travels, I meet someone who can read it, hey?."  

The sailor pauses for breath, and hangs the knife once more around his neck.

"It is old," he says.  "But it is not so special...except for the words BLACK MAST.  I think that its owner was maybe crewman on the BLACK MAST" here he makes the sign of Calypso (roughly the equivalent of crossing oneself) on his breast.  "who maybe fell overboard, hey?"


----------



## Xael (Jan 31, 2003)

After making the second, translated copy of Lupe's map, Jonah goes to look for him. Getting to the deck and seeing him talking to Vemuz, he decides to wait until Lupe is done talking with him.


----------



## kenjib (Jan 31, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *"It is old," he says.  "But it is not so special...except for the words BLACK MAST.  I think that its owner was maybe crewman on the BLACK MAST" here he makes the sign of Calypso (roughly the equivalent of crossing oneself) on his breast.  "who maybe fell overboard, hey?" *




"Yes, fell overboard..."  Vemuz continues carving.  "How very interesting.  You must show me this map some time -- this is a great story.  The Black Mast -- what do you know of the Black Mast?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 1, 2003)

Vemuz,

"Oh, I do not have the map with me...he has it," he says, pointing to 'Jonah,' the black-skinned supercargo.  "He says that he can read the writing, hey?  As to the BLACK MAST, I know as much as anyone knows...she was pirate ship, fifty years ago.  She sank in a storm, and went down with all hands...yes?"

(OOC Vemuz:  Just to let you know, the outside world knows little of the true origins of the Twice-born Islanders, who do not often come into contact with the outside world; most people assume the BLACK MAST was lost with all hands in the storm...)

Jonah,

You see Lupe pointing you out, and catch the words:

"...has it...he says he can read the writing, hey?..."


----------



## kenjib (Feb 1, 2003)

"Aye, that's the story I know, Lupe."  Vemuz looks up casually from his carving to glance at Jonah briefly.

_*Curses.  That one's an ill omen if ever I've seen one!*_


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 3, 2003)

As the ship sails on, you can hear the creaking of lines and the BUMPing of blocks and tackle and timber...

(OOC All:  this is just a bump...I'm waiting to see what Jonah does before I post next...)


----------



## Xael (Feb 3, 2003)

Jonah decides that Vemuz seems to already know about the map and goes to talk to Lupe. "I copied your map for you. Do you want it now or later?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 4, 2003)

Jonah,

Lupe takes the map, examines it, then, satisfied that it's the original, shows it to Vemuz.

"I cannot read this," he confesses to Vemuz.  "Perhaps my friend (meaning you) can translate, hey?"

Vemuz,

Lupe takes the map from the coal-black hands of the supercargo and offers it to you.

"I still cannot read the writing...perhaps my friend (meaning Jonah) might translate, hey?"

(OOC All:  Sorry I didn't post yesterday; my hungry computer ate my posts )


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

Nico approaches the group, moving to see what they were looking at.
Listening to the conversation, he smiles and interjects 
'Bring that to me in the Morning, Mr. and I'll decipher it for ye. Now, a good night to all.' 

OoC:I'll memorize Comprehend Languages the next day in order to decipher the map for him.


----------



## kenjib (Feb 5, 2003)

Vemuz' hand trembles just slightly as he reaches for the map, which he tries to cover up by suddenly withdrawing his hand to cough loudly.  He reaches his hand out, more confidently this time, and takes the map -- looking to see if he can recognize anything.


----------



## Xael (Feb 6, 2003)

Jonah digs up another map from his map case, this one being the translated copy, and hands it to Lupe. "I already translated it."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 7, 2003)

Vemuz & Jonah,

Lupe takes the now-translated map from Jonah and hands it to Vemuz to peruse.

(OOC Vemuz:  I sent you an email with an attachment containing the map, as it was too big to post.)


----------



## kenjib (Feb 8, 2003)

Vemuz looks over the copied map.  "Hmm...probably just a navigational chart from the ship."  He silently makes a mental note of the position of the large hole in the map before he hands the map back to Lupe and turns to sit back down, staring out at the dark sea.

Later he will try and catch Malachi when the two of them are alone to talk.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 8, 2003)

"haw long naw Capitan" the Navigator asked of the captain once the ship was underway on its new heading "haw far to dhe Dym West?" he pondered trying to make his own calculations in his head. 
"Ah ne'er bin dhes far Nort' afore. So Ah dunnop dhe seas too well".

He had noted the crowd gathering about Vemuz and wondered what might be going on. But if the ship was endnagered by Ice then he knew tht he had to be close by...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2003)

Nico dreamed of Distant Shores, fabled cities and fabulous treasures...perhaps one day he would see such sights, perhaps with this very crew.

Nicodemus awoke, to see the creeping dawn through the porthole.
Mumbling for Artimus to put the Kettle on, the Wizard rolled over and tried to catch another half hour of sleep.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 10, 2003)

Vemuz,

Lupe nods agreeably and pockets his map.  Then he stops, looks at the map, and looks intently at you.

"You handle a boat almost as if you were born in it...and you have the look of the islands about you...you are not a Twice-born yourself, are you, hey?"

Then, you hear the captain's shout from the quarterdeck:

"MR. THRICEBORN!  Pipe all hands to set the main, mizzen, and fore-royals!"

(OOC Vemuz:  You have enough time to answer Lupe's question before obeying the captain's order, though, so I suggest you reply to Lupe before deciding what to do next...)

Malachi,

The captain, hearing your question, looks up at the curving belly of the mizzentopsail, 65 feet above your heads, and pats the taffrail with affectionate pride.

"In an ordinary ship, might be a week or thereabouts.  In CALYPSO'S GRACE...I'll wager y' 5 good Hullish gold coins we'll be droppin' anchor in Standishtown harbor afore five days has passed," he says, squinting into the horizon.  Then he calls aft to the boatswain.  "MR. THRICEBORN!  Pipe all hands to set the main, mizzen, and fore-royals!"

Nicodemus,

Just as you roll over and try to shut out the noise Artimus is making banging the kettle around and get some more sleep, you hear a shout form quarterdeck, right above your head:

"MR. THRICEBORN!  Pipe all hands to set the main, mizzen, and fore-royals!"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2003)

Nico jolts awake at the sound of an 'All Hands'.
Falling out of his hammock, the Wizard heads for the door, pulling on his boots as he went (the hopping causing Atrimus to hoot and howl).
'Get above decks you gawking Jackanapes! See what's afoot.' 
The Dwarf heads out the door, even as Artimus climbs out of his window rope-ladder to the deck above.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 10, 2003)

Malthas springs up without concious thought as the all-hands is sounded.  He blinks and peers around, groggily.  He hears the tramp of feet assembling on deck, and it finally registers what his ears already knew - All Hands.  He grabs his boots and Tuanna, and scampers up the stairs.


----------



## kenjib (Feb 10, 2003)

Vemuz winks at Lupe and smiles with a broad grin, revealing a row of large yellow teeth, one of them gold.  It is not a comforting gesture.  "Aye, twice sailor, and one more makes three."  Suddenly, the interchange is interrupted.

"MR. THRICEBORN!  Pipe all hands to set the main, mizzen, and fore-royals!"

Vemuz rises to his feet and pulls out his pipe by pulling on the chain hanging around his neck.  The all hands whistle blows loud through the crisp morning air.  As the crew assembles and receives their orders he sets to work himself aside the other sailors, heaving on the ropes as the great swaths of canvas rise high into the air.


----------



## saFire (Feb 13, 2003)

Bob apologizes for not posting lately, but he's been sick...and busy. He'll post again tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 14, 2003)

All,

With the royals set, you can hear a new churning sound under the bows of CALYPSO'S GRACE; she picks up a knot of speed, then another knot.

The wind is still fairly high, and the rigging thrums like the strings of a fiddle, while the crackling canvas keeps harmony with the creaking and groaning of the lofty, straining masts.

As if to keep the beat, the whole ship vibrates, from maintruck to keelson.  It is as though you feel the speeding ship's heartbeat in the deck and her pulse racing in the rigging.

"Y'hear that?" Captain McCrenshaw shouts from the quarterdeck.  "She's playin' us a tune!  Twelve knots at least, or I'm a farmer!"

With new vigor, CALYPSO'S GRACE plunges on through the seas, racing for the Dim West, beyond the setting sun.

"Standishtown Direct!" shouts a sailor in the rigging gleefully.

"Aye," says another.  "If the Old Man don't take the sticks off her first."

(OOC All: I'm back...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 14, 2003)

All,

With the royals set, you can hear a new churning sound under the bows of CALYPSO'S GRACE; she picks up a knot of speed, then another knot.

The wind is still fairly high, and the rigging thrums like the strings of a fiddle, while the crackling canvas keeps harmony with the creaking and groaning of the lofty, straining masts.

As if to keep the beat, the whole ship vibrates, from maintruck to keelson.  It is as though you feel the speeding ship's heartbeat in the deck and her pulse racing in the rigging.

"Y'hear that?" Captain McCrenshaw shouts from the quarterdeck.  "She's playin' us a tune!  Twelve knots at least, or I'm a farmer!"

With new vigor, CALYPSO'S GRACE plunges on through the seas, racing for the Dim West, beyond the setting sun.

"Standishtown Direct!" shouts a sailor in the rigging gleefully.

"Aye," says another.  "If the Old Man don't take the sticks off her first."

(OOC All: I'm back...)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 15, 2003)

Seeing that there is no emergency, and that the 'All- Hands' was to get the Grace under full productivity instead, Nico relaxes his mood, if not his activity. 
Artimus scampers up into the rigging, as the Monkey has taken to the Tars that make that their sepcialty, helping chase loose lines and learning knots and loops from them in turn.
Nico looks about for the Captain to see if there is anything that needs the attentions of a Mage especially, else he will throw in where needed.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 16, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry about not posting again...I was waiting for some other people to chime in first...Anyways, skip ahead four uneventful days later...)

All,

CALYPSO'S GRACE was as good as her captain's word, and, four days later, Malachi's last sight shows you to be just 60 miles from the coast of the Dim West.

However, the captain seems on edge lately, and there is good reason; the waters around Standishtown are fearful places to sail.  The shores are lined with rocks, the water is shallow and full of racing currents, and the Standishtown shore is famed for its fogs, "so dense you could carve it with an old rope and build a wall out of the pieces."

Malachi,

As dawn breaks and you come on deck to take a morning sight, you see the captain pacing the deck, looking out over the horizon, at the tiny black dots of land residing there.

"Well, Mr. Legba," he says.  "Our life is in yer hands now more than ever."  He looks over the water again and shakes his head.  "There's a fog coming...I c'n feel it in me bones."

(OOC Malachi:  Profession: Navigation check, please.)

Malthas,

Standing your "trick" at the wheel, you can hear the captain asking Malachi about your position.  You can also hear the concerned note in his voice.  From sailor's talk, you know you are headed for dangerous waters.

Nicodemus,

While standing your watch, Mr. Ames, the second mate, comes forward.

"Alright, men," he says.  "tally on the anchor davits and break it out.  Mr. Arfaliunium, take two men and fetch up the buoy-rope, slip-rope, and anchor cable.  Jean Orleau, fetch forward the deep-sea lead."  

Preparation for landfall has begun.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2003)

Malthas studies the seas ahead.  He calls out to Malachai.  "You know these waters, m'friend, or shall I take her where it seems best?"


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 17, 2003)

"whadeva sems bes' t'you Malthas" Malachi replies to Malthus' question "Ahm no too fomiliar wit dhese waters - Calypos guide us safe t' port"

he takes a site against the horizon noting all available landmarks and scans the waters for signs of reef and rip before turning back to the Captain to give his readings

(Navigation check 18+9 = 27 woohoo!)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

Nicodemuz nods 'Aye, Mr. Ames. You Lads...' Nico picks out 2 of the Sailors and goes about the assigned tasks.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 18, 2003)

Nicodemus,

With the help of Jean Orleau, Luc d'Erville, and a hearty chorus of "Cheerily Man," the anchor cable, a hemp rope as thick as a man's thigh and half a mile long is raised out of the ground-tackle locker.  The much lighter slip-rope and buoy rope, and then the 300 pound anchor-buoy soon follow.  

After being brought up on deck, the anchor hawser is shackled on to the anchor, the buoy likewise to the buoy-rope, and the ship is made ready to face the knife-edged rocks of the Standishtown Shoals and the lee shores of Cape Standish.

Malachi,

According to your morning sight, CALYPSO'S GRACE is 35 miles southeast of the Standishtown Shoals, and fast closing upon those fearsome shoals.  Your chart marks a few of the larger ledges and prominent snags, but it's quality is none the best, and perhaps you should warn Captain McCrenshaw to proceed slowly.

(OOC Malachi: I sent the usual email just now, FYI...)

All,

Meanwhile, off to the North-west, a long, low cloud appears in the sky, moving with a strange, boiling motion out to sea, and the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

A few of the older shellbacks look up and shake their heads grimly, then go back to work about the deck.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 18, 2003)

Malthas steels himself, saying an uncharacteristic prayer to Calypso under his breath.

OOC: Prof (Pilot) check: 9+8=17.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 18, 2003)

"38'45 Wes' 65N Capitan" the half-orc frowns at the number of reefs, islands and banks between the ship and the habour mouth 

 "we hav t'ree (3) paths to choos t'get to dhe 'arbour chanal - t'anks and praise t' Lady Calypso - your order sar?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 20, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry about not posting...connection difficulties yesterday, and forgetfullness the day before )

Malthas,

Captain McCrenshaw takes a look at the compass, then frowns at the approaching fog.

"North-West by West, Mr. Swifthand," he says.  "Mr. Ames!  Sound the depth."

All,

The deck falls silent as the first wisps of fog begin curling over the tip of the bowsprit.

Soon the entire foredeck is shrouded in mist; nothing can be heard except the creaking of ropes and the monotonous voice of the leadsman, calling out the depths.

"No bottom at 30...No bottom at 30...No bottom at 30..."

Suddenly the foggy shape of the leadsman straigtens in excitement.

"By the deep 12, and sand!"  You all know that the CALYPSO'S GRACE draws about 4 fathoms, or 24 feet of water.  There is just 12 feet of water under her keel right now.

"All hands on deck, All hands on deck!" shouts Mr. Lang, flinging open the fo'c'sle companionway.

"Double lookouts in the bow and masthead," the voice of Captain McCrenshaw calls from somewhere aft in the fog.

CALYPSO'S GRACE plows on, through a maze of rocks, reefs, and ledges, blindfolded in the thick fog.  Now you are playing "Standishtown Roulette" in earnest.  Even the lookout at the tip of the bowsprit can see a bare 25 feet ahead of him.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2003)

OoC: here are my spells, as I haven't updated in a bit.
Cantripsetect Magic, Dancing Lights, Mage Hand,  Mending.
1st: Animate Rope X2, True Strike, Magic Missile.
2nd: Alter Self, Locate Object, Cat's Grace.

IC: Nico will step up to the Captain and offer to cast a Spell to help steer clear of the Rocks.'Skirtin' the Teeth' is what it's called, an My Mates on a Ship a few years past taught it to me.' 

OoC:I will cast Dancing Lights, which will last 1 Minute. The lights will skim the water, 10 ' wide, at a distance of 20 feet. I assume that if they touch any Jutting Rocks, they will be unable to move forward <they can't move through solid objects>, and hopefully the lookout can use that as an aid. I hope this helps, as I had thought up this use for DL when I concieved the character.<Crosses fingers>. I will offer to cast it at whatever moment the lookout feels is best, as it only lasts a minute. Mental Note: Create DL scrolls...


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 20, 2003)

Malthas nods, quickly, focused on the water.  His hands are steady on the wheel, but there is a tiny drop of sweat running down his forehead.  His eyes flicker rapidly into the fog, seeking any sign.  For some reason, he has also removed his shoes.

OOC: Amusingly, the WotC website has now posted a Way of the Flashing Blades academy.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 22, 2003)

Nicodemus,

Capt. McCrenshaw nods at you as you present your plan.

"Carry on, Mr. Arfaliunium," he says, peering ahead into the fog.  "Anything y'can do t' help would be a blessin' right now..."

As the little will-o'wisps of light flit out ahead of the boat, you can hear one of the sailors give a startled yelp.

"Calypso's nightgown!  What's thet?!"

"Shut up, you great ox, it's just the Ship's Mage," Mr. Ames replies sharply.

(OOC:  Yes, I will allow this use of Dancing Lights.)

Malthas,

"Anticipatin' a swim, Mr. Swifthand?" Captain McCrenshaw asks dryly, upon seeing your bare feet.

Then, suddenly, you hear the leadsman's shocked voice drift aft, from the bow hidden in fog.

"By the mark FIVE!"  CALYPSO'S GRACE draws 4 fathoms; there is a bare six feet between the seabed and her keel.  Any sudden plunge into the trough of a wave could ground her and perhaps open her bottom.

"UP HELM!  UP HELM!  ABOUT SHIP!" Capt. McCrenshaw calls in a stentorian voice.

The men rush to man the braces, some shouting, others whimpering in fear.

(OOC Malthas:  Profession: Pilot check, please.  And you should sue WotC; they stole your idea;-])

All,

CALYPSO'S GRACE continues to feel her way slowly through the fog, guided by a quartet of ghostly little lights that grope ahead through the fog, like searching fingers.

The mood on deck could not be more solemn if it was a graveyard; the sailors, if they do speak, talk in whispers.  The only loud noise is the the leadsman's continued shouting;

"By the mark 10...by the mark 7...by the mark 9...by the mark 13...by the mark _five_ !"

There is sudden shock on deck.  The CALYPSO'S GRACE draws 4 fathoms; there is a bare fathom (six feet) of water between the ship's keel and the cruel rocky bottom.  

"She's shoaling!"  cries the sailor, Lem Harvey, in a choked voice.

"UP HELM!  UP HELM!  ABOUT SHIP!"  Captain McCrenshaw calls from the quarterdeck.

The men rush to man the braces, shouting in fear, though the leadsman and bow lookouts remain at their posts.


----------



## kenjib (Feb 22, 2003)

Vemuz strides the deck, urgency but not a hint of fear in his eyes.  He shoots Lem a steely glare and holds up two fingers in a gesture meant to inform him to keep such comments to himself.

"Keep your heads lads and bring her about.  Quick and proper!"

Vemuz grabs the rope to pull the yardarm over and helps to coordinate the sailors as they heave.


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

Bimzoole offered the Cap'n his six potential castings of _light_ if they'll help in the fog.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 22, 2003)

Pilot check *crosses fingers*: 8+11=19.  Not bad, not great.

Malthas swears loudly, and spins the wheel about, trying to counter the movements of the waves and keep _Calypso's Grace_ at an even keel. (OOC: Lame attempt at nauticaling.   )  

He calls out to the Captain, "Don't worry, Cap'n - she's a fine ship, and I couldn't put a hole in such a pretty thing."

He grins, and bites his lip slightly.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

OoC:'Argh'!!! Well, it was worth a shot to help.
Nico will prepare to use his Animate Rope /Mending as need be if there is any damage to the rig or sails in the colision.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 23, 2003)

"Calypso halp us" the Cleric prayed a short and gritty prayer afterall the Lady didn't want flowery words from him when action was more important at this point.

The half-orc grinned as he got in beside the tars ahauling on th braces

(ooc whatever that means)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 25, 2003)

All,

Slowly, almost agonizingly, the CALYPSO'S GRACE heads downwind and describes a gentle turn, until she is facing out to sea again.

"Set main, mizzen, and fore-topmast studdingsails!  Set the maintop staysails!"

Captain McCrenshaw piles sail after sail on to the straining masts, and the CALYPSO'S GRACE claws her way out to sea again.

Malthas,

Captain McCrenshaw looks pleased with you at your quick handling of his ship.

"Job well done, Mr. Swifthand," he says.  "Head her due West, now; keep the wind well abaft the beam.  We'll see if we can find another way in."

All,

The CALYPSO'S GRACE squares her sails to the wind and now heads due West, slowly picking up speed, nosing for another way through the treacherous shoals.  And on the bow, the leadsman takes up his post again.

"By the mark 10...By the mark 10...by the mark 9...by the mark 11..."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 25, 2003)

Malthas grins at the Captain and winks.  "Aye, that's why ya pay me, eh?  If I fell apart in the docking, it isn't much use to do the trip."  He wiggles his toes.  "And of course, the ship tells me what it is she needs.  Ya just have to listen."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 27, 2003)

Malthas,

"Aye, she's a grand one for talkin', isn't she?  Y'can hear right now," Captain McCrenshaw says, his tone conveying fatherly pride in his vessel.  "She's a grand one for talkin', Mr. Swifthand.  Fairly articulate fer a boat, arn't ya, old girl?" he pats the taffrail affectionately.

Although, if you were to listen closely, the CALYPSO'S GRACE may be articulate, but she does not sound happy right now.  Her sails flap and fidget nervously, and her rigging creaks pessimistically.

Nicodemus,

After the excitement of having almost run ashore, you resume looking to your will o'wisps, skimming ahead of the ship, only dimly seen as mere flickers in the fog.

You look closer.  One of them, on the lee bow, about 50 yards ahead, appears to have stopped dead.  You know what this means...

Bimzoole,

"Well, now, we could do with a little light, Mr. Marper.  If y' could light up our bowsprit, I'd be much obliged..."

All,

Still blanketed, quilted, and buried in thick fog, CALYPSO'S GRACE forges onward to the monotonous note of the leadsman...

"By the mark 7...By the mark 8...By the mark 7...By the mark 7...By the mark 10...By the mark 13...By the mark 9..."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

Nicodemus yells 'Rock ahead, 50 yards, lee side!' 
Artimus howls in alarm from the deck at the alarm in Nico's voice.


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Bimzoole,
> 
> "Well, now, we could do with a little light, Mr. Marper.  If y' could light up our bowsprit, I'd be much obliged..."*




"Aye aye, Cap'n," replied the gnome.  Suddenly, the bowsprit glowed with a magical light.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 27, 2003)

Malthas reacts quickly to the shout, spinning the ship's wheel quickly to try to avoid the rocks.

OOC: Pilot 8+(eugh)4=12.  Sorry if I crash the ship, all.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Feb 28, 2003)

Malthas and everyone else,

As the bowsprit lights up, it cuts through the fog like a knife and illuminates an ugly, sharp looking rock barely awash and covered with foam, about 50 yards off the lee bow.

At the same time, you are conscious of the ship turning upwind, but too slowly.  Either the rock was too close or the helmsman was too slow, but the CALYPSO'S GRACE grounds with a shock that shakes her from keelson to main-truck.  The snapping of rigging letting go can be heard high up in the masts, and the masts themselves groan and bend as the ship grinds to a sudden halt.

For a moment, the entire crew is stricken dumb with shock.  Just a few seconds ago, they were looking forward to _when_ they would get a glass of rum and an accomodating girl ashore, and now they think about what they will do _if_ they ever get ashore.  Which is seeming less and less likely as the waves move the CALYPSO'S GRACE forwards and backwards, the rock sawing away at her timbers below the waterline.


----------



## kenjib (Feb 28, 2003)

Vemuz rushes below deck to gauge the damage.  As he runs he grabs a few men with strong backs to come with him in case there is a breach to be repaired.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 1, 2003)

(OOC All:  I'm delaying my DM post until tomorrow to let someone besides kenjib respond )


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 1, 2003)

Malthas curses rapidly in halfing, and stands helpless.  He looks around imploringly, hoping someone can repair the damage, if there is any, and help get the ship off the snag.


----------



## Xael (Mar 1, 2003)

Jonah stirs from his mind-numbing affairs as the ship shakes and throws him off his feet somewhere below the deck. For the billionth time he curses that he hasn't bothered to learn to swim, while he gets up and tries to figure out what to do.

OOC: I'm still alive... kind of.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

OoC:Er..um...ack!

IC:Nico readies himself, preparing to cast Mending,Animate Rope or whatever else may help as he can.Nico will make himself available for any Shoring/Bailing as needed.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 1, 2003)

Taking Vemuz's lead Malachi follows him below deck ready to lend his muuscle and his prayers to any repair work needed inorder to protect the ship and extricate her from danger

"Aiiyee" he moans "Lady Calypso halp yer servants pleese"...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 2, 2003)

Vemuz and Malachi,

Dashing down the steps into the hold, you find the carpenter already there, wading aroud in the bilge with a hammer and a sack of nails, a calking iron, and a reel of oakum.

"Glad to see I'm gettin' some help an' all," he says.  The boat shudders as another wave grinds her against the rock.  "You, the big one, get out the timber an' oakum - its stored in thet locker over there.  You, the ugly one, you look like you've got good eyes.  Help me find this leak here."

(OOC:  Spot checks, please.)

Nicodemus,

Seeing you on deck, the captain calls out,

"Mr. Arfaliunium!  Use that rope trick o' yours [the one you used to save Bimzoole], and load thet anchor in the jolly boat!  We'll see if we can kedge her off.*"

Jonah,

Upon rushing on deck, Mr. Lang apprises you of situation.

"The ship is aground, Mr. Jonah.  If you want to be useful, help our sailmaker, Ms. Weaver over there, ready the lifeboats.  She'll show you what to do."

Malthas,

"Why yes, Mr. Swifthand, there is somethin' y'can do," the captain says.  "Mr. Thriceborn is nowhere t' be seen, so you'll be steering the jolly boat.  I want you to row the anchor out a hundred yards or so and drop it overboard.  Now, don't get lost in th' fog, either. We'll man the capstan and try t' kedge her off the rock."

"And, Mr. Swifthand," he adds.  "Don't run the jolly boat aground, hmm?"

All,

The funereal pall that had enshrouded the CALYPSO'S GRACE along with the fog is gone, and now the ship is a scene of frantic activity.  

The sailors man the pumps, singing "Strike the Bell, Second Mate," a pumping shanty whose cheerfulness rings incongruously to the present situation.

The captain and mates shout various frantic orders, and over all can be heard the thumping of the ship's bottom upon rock.  Although the fog is still so thick that 50 yards is the absolute limit of visibility,  bits of timbber and sheathing copper can be seen, floating in the water around the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  She must get off the rock soon, or not at all.

*To kedge a ship is to carry, generally in a rowboat, the anchor out a distance from the ship, set the anchor, then haul in on the anchor line, pulling the ship along until it reaches the place where the anchor is set.  This maneuver is generally used either when a ship is hard aground or when there is absolutely no wind.


----------



## kenjib (Mar 2, 2003)

spot check:  12

Vemuz turns to fetch the supplies and brings them back to the carpenter.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 3, 2003)

ooc so your the ugly one right kenjib
Spot rolled an 8+9=17

Malachi scans the hull looking for the leaks and offers whatever help he can


----------



## Xael (Mar 3, 2003)

Jonah nods to Mr. Lang and goes to the sailmaker. "Ms. Weaver? Mr. Lang send me to help you."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

Nicodemus complies with the captain, using the Spell for the aforementioned purpose.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 3, 2003)

Malthas nods quickly.  "Aye sir."  To the captain's jibe, he nods as well.  "Barring any further materializations by evil wizards, seeking the death of the ship, 'twill be done."  He winks half-heartedly, and sprints to the jolly boat.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 4, 2003)

Malthas,

Accompanied by Ben Stern, John Stout, Nicodemus, and a few others, you row the overloaded jolly boat, down in the water almost to the gunwales (ie, nearly submerged) out about a hundred yards.  The boat is overloaded and cranky, however, and as the groundswell slews it around this way and that, it feels like it's about to tip over.

(OOC:  Pilot check, please.  Better luck this time...)

Nicodemus,

See above.

Malachi,

Just under No. 12 frame, you can see a a series of narrow gaps between the planks.  Obviously, the force of the collision loosened the planks and allowed water in between then.  With every wave, a little more water spurts in through the sprung planks.

Vemuz,

You hand the wood and oakum to the carpenter, but can spot no leaks.

Jonah,

"You're the supercargo, aren't you?  Well, if you've never been on a ship before, just hook this davit on and help me get it set on the rail," the sailmaker says, and grasps one of the tackle-falls.  "I don't suppose you know how to swim?" she asks conversationally.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 4, 2003)

OOC: Bah.  Now I get the roll....

17+8=25.

IC:

Malthas grits his teeth.  "Zaltha's teats, you folk are heavy.  You didn't need to include your lead weights, eh?"  He studies the seas hard, trying to guide the tiny craft.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 5, 2003)

Malthas,

Fortunately, Calypso guides your hand on the helm this time, and you guide the overloaded jolly boat safely a hundred yards from the ship.

The huge, rusty anchor is tipped over the side, and your crew mans the oars , speeding the no longer overloaded jolly boat back to the ship.

Vemuz & Malachi,

Suddenly, there is a sound of stamping high above  - the capstan being manned.

"They're kedging her off," the carpenter says.  He grasps a caulking mallet and caulking iron.  "Look out fer leaks, then, th' both o' you."

The strain upon the hull slowly becomes apparent.  Throughout the hold, terrible rending and cracking sounds become apparent.  the whining of strained wood forms a backdrop to the popping of nails and the cracking of ironwork.

Decknails rain down upon you as the working of the ship pops the nails right out of their nailholes.

The straining of wood and fastening, however, is soon drowned out by the grinding noise of the hull moving crabwise through water far too shallow.

The sprung planks suddenly tear wide open, and a powerful inrush of water knocks you all off of your feet.

All,

Everyone onboard the ship, sailmaker, supercargo, crew, and mates, all turn out to man the capstan.  Even the captain strides foreward to the capstan and, rolling up his sleeve, takes a handspike.

Trying to turn the capstan is like trying to budge a deep-rooted tree, or trying to uproot the rock which the CALYPSO'S GRACE is currently resting on.

Too tired even for a song, the crew simply settles down to the grind work, budging the bars inch by inch.  No sea shanty to help you along, the only sound in the air is the chorus of grunts and groans as each man tries to turn his handspike.  Teeth grind and sweat rolls to the deck in rivers.

The ship grinds, shudders, then, with a rending sound like her keel has been torn off, floats free of the shoal rock.

You all pause to catch your breath, leaning on the handspikes, but the call of Mr. Lang, who, not taking time to catch his breath, sounded the wells, calls out:

"We're taking on water!  Three feet and rising!"

"Man the pumps!" the captain shouts tiredly.

The men shuffle to the pumps, torn between fear of their lives and the fact that they spent every ounce of energy kedging the ship off; your arms feel like they are supported the entire weight of the ship, insurance and all.


----------



## kenjib (Mar 5, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *
> "They're kedging her off," the carpenter says.  He grasps a caulking mallet and caulking iron.  "Look out fer leaks, then, th' both o' you."
> 
> The strain upon the hull slowly becomes apparent.  Throughout the hold, terrible rending and cracking sounds become apparent.  the whining of strained wood forms a backdrop to the popping of nails and the cracking of ironwork.
> ...




As Vemuz is knocked back by the force of the rushing water, he calls out, "I believe I've found a leak!"

Vemuz tries to regain his balance against the rushing water, and then tries to assist those around him to do the same.

"Now how, exactly, do we plug it?"


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 5, 2003)

"Urk" Malachi curses in his native tongue as the water crashes into them. He attempts to regain his feet and looks around wildly looking for something he can use to plug Vemuz's leak...

(ooc away for the next three days - back Sunday ish)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 8, 2003)

Vemuz,

The carpenter spits out bitter seawater, then surveys the gushing crack.

"Get those planks over there and start nailing," he says crisply, seizing a hammer and his sack of nails. 

Malachi,

The carpenter fishes around in the knee deep water for a bit, then hands you a caulking iron, mallet, and a reel of oakum.

"Start caulking this hole," he says, and with the help of Vemuz, the Twice-born boatswain, starts nailing a plank over the worst section of the leak.

All,

The CALYPSO'S GRACE, with the reefs shaken out of her topsails and her foretopgallant set, begins to move on northwards, towards Standishtown harbor.

However, she feels far more sluggish and deeply laden than you have ever known her to be.  With every roll, you can hear gallons upon gallons of water sloshing about in the bilge. 

The men pump for their lives, but even so, they can barely keep up with the incoming flow, and every so often a few more gallons stays in the hold.

Captain McCrenshaw hurriedly orders the maintopgallant sail set, in order to get the CALYPSO'S GRACE to a (relatively) safe mooring.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 11, 2003)

All,

It takes another 12 hours to work the damaged CALYPSO'S GRACE in through the Standishtown Shoals.

It is early morning, and the fog has finally lifted.  The men, worn to the bone, pry their stiff hands from the pump handles and man the capstan to warp the ship in.

As towns go, Standishtown is fairly unimpressive.  Built in a great clearing in the scrub forest that covers the sand dunes as far as the eye can see, the town consists of a number of rough shacks, a wooden church, a rather grandiose town hall, and an rather more grog-shops and taverns than there are dwelling places.

Nearer to the shore, huge hogsheads of Standishtown tobacco wait on the piers, under crude timber-and-canvas shelters, awaiting transport.

Four ships lie at moorings beside the CALYPSO'S GRACE; the Port Andorran FAIR WINDS, the Espirantish SANTA CALYPSO and LA ALCURAN and the Hullish CHRISTOPHER C. WILLS.

(ooc:  more later...have to go now...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 12, 2003)

(OOC:  Ehh...guys?  Feel free to post at any time, you know  I'm unbelieveably busy with work right now, so I'm having a tough time keeping up with the DM posts.  Sorry about that, but things'll return to normal by next Monday.  In the meantime, perhaps some, or preferably all of you could post a little something to get the ball rolling? )


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 12, 2003)

As the ship docks, Malthas calls out to the crew nearby.  "Well, lads, we're all here, thanks to your work.  What say I buy everyone that had a pull on the pump a round, and we work the weariness out with a good stiff drink , eh?"

He then (assuming that we can head off for a bit o' shore time) heads off to the nearest tavern to make good his offer.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 12, 2003)

Seems we're all a bit busy with work DM Bob but good to know your still cruisin

Malachi examined the patchwork of boards and caulking they had used to seal the breach and then wet, sore and tired he went to his cabin, dried off and slept. It was not till they were three hours from Port that he awoke and once more thanked Calypso for their safe arrival. 

"So dhes is dha West" he grinned as he scanned the land mass, noting the cloud formations, any prominent landmarks and of course the deflected swells. He raised his right arm and pointed at the sun as he ran a finger along a few of the rich black symbols tattooed into his skin. 
"Ah" he nodded before turning to look for the halfling "so Malthas" he grinned "wot troble ya gonna cause in Standi'town?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 13, 2003)

All,

When the CALYPSO'S GRACE is docked safely, and the local shipwrights have come aboard to effect more permanent repairs to the ship's bottom, Captain McCrenshaw calls the crew aft and addresses them briefly.

"Alright, men," he says.  "Y've got a week o' shore leave while we load the cargo an' fix her bottom.  Now, y'r gonna get paid off," here he gestures to Jonah to bring the ship's money chest up from his cabin.  "But watch how y' spend yer money.  If I hear about any of you gettin' yerselfs in trouble with the law  - such as it is - around here, you won't get jail time - no, you'll come back here an' Mr. Lang'll haze you all the way 'round Cape Tempestuoso.  An' y'll be back here in a week's time, or I'll hear the reason why.  Understand?"

Then he calls the men forward to recieve their pay.

"No fast passage bonuses this time, lads," he says, "as we're in ballast an' with a cargo o' specie.  Next time, though..."

"Vemuz Thriceborn."  

You come forward and Mr. Lang drops 43 gold pieces into your hand.

"Bimzoole Marper."

You come forward and Mr. Lang holds out your 43 gold pieces.

"Malthas Swifthand."

You come forward and Mr. Lang drops 78 gold pieces.

"Malachi Legba."

You come forward and Mr. Lang hands you your 78 gold pieces.

"Nicodemus Arfaliunium."

You come forward and Mr. Lang hands you 78 gold pieces.

Jonah,

Captain McCrenshaw pulls you aside before you recieve your pay.

"Alright, Mr. Jonah, time fer y'r real work to begin.  See, here on Cape Standish, they grow this tobacco on plantations miles away from each other.  We've got to visit every plantation around here until we have a full cargo, see?  You may have noticed th' tobacco on the docks only filled our hold halfway.  You come with me and note down every hogshead thet th' plantations ship down t' these here docks.  You'll get yer pay once our hold's filled."

You turn to go, but he stops you.

"Oh, Mr. Jonah," he says.  "I'd advise y' t' bring a weapon - the forest around here is supposed t' be filled with savage elves an' sich thet'll soon scalp you as look at you.  Y' can borrow one o' my pistols if you haven't one o' yer own."

You realize that while this will involve much slogging clerk-work, it will also afford an excellent opportunity to see the land around and perhaps add some new territory to your maps.

Malthas,

The crew heartily agrees with you, and "rolls" (as the sailors say) to the nearest grog-shop to take advantage of your offer.

The nearest grog-shop is a ramshackle construction of rough planks and fieldstone, seemingly thrown together hastily in time for the arrival of the crew of the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

A small knot of Espirantes from the LA ALCURAN and SANTA CALYPSA  are lounging around the bar, and Lupe Sanchez immediately heads over to chat it up with his fellow countrymen.

As for the crew of the CALYPSO'S GRACE, you all claim a corner of the bar for yourselves, and soon the rum is flowing freely.

Most of tavern population soon gathers around, as is the custom in every "sailortown," to spin a yarn with you, the new arrivals, and many a glass is hoisted in honor of - 

"Th' shore, th' rum, an' th' gals - " 

of whom there are not a few, hurrying to share a glass with the young and the handsome sailors among the crew of the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

Within a very few minutes, the trials of the past few days have been forgotten, and the newly paid-off crew hurries to enjoy a shore-leave's worth of high living.

(OOC:  btw, rum is 2 coppers a glass.)


----------



## kenjib (Mar 13, 2003)

Vemuz sits in a corner alone at a table, running his thick index finger around the rim of a mug that looks scarcely drunk from in a preoccupied manner.  His eyes have a far off look and his imposing figure and stoic expression are enough to keep him without company.  He catches Malachi's eye after some time, nods for him to come over, and pulls out a chair from the table in a welcoming manner.


----------



## Xael (Mar 13, 2003)

Jonah nods to the captain. "I've got a pistol of my own, even though I'm not very good at using it." He then glances somewhere at the direction of the town, shielding his eyes with his hands again. "When are we leaving *Mr.* McCrenshaw?", he asks, not used to being called "Mr.".


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 13, 2003)

OOC: I'll buy 2 full rounds for the men, then let people start buying their own.  Malthas will drink, but not excessively - enough to enjoy himself, and and then a bit, but not enough to be seriously sloshed.

Malthas grins, and toasts happily with the rest of the crew, glad to see that they don't seem to blame him for the damage to the ship.  He spins yarns with the rest,  though his tales seem to get more and more outlandish as the rum flows.  He peers about, seeking  lasses that are either part of the short folk (though no dwarves), or at least ones that seem not to mind his stature.  He will also try to make sure Malachai enjoys himself as well.

After his stories are all told, he'll begin to attempt to weasel current events and rumors out of the Esparantish sailors.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 13, 2003)

Malachi is silent an slightly aloof as they enter the bar. He peers about the crowd wondering at the reception he might be in for and glad that Malthus is not too far away.

Taking his mug of rum he drinks heartly of the sweet licqor standing close by to the halfling as he spins his tall tales, thankfully weaving Malachi into the tale so that the half-orc gains a little vicarious noteriety.

It is while Malthas is making some knew grandios claim that Malachi sees Vemuz' nod and now more relaxed than when he entered goes over to join the Swordfisher at his table

"So goud times Sordfishar" Malachi says the colloquialism as he takes the seat 'musik, rom and Kohmpany"...


----------



## kenjib (Mar 14, 2003)

"Aye, music, rum, and company, Malachi."

Vemuz lifts his mug to toast with Malachi and then takes a long sip.  "Say, Malachi...you told me before that you could find the Isle of the Twice-Born.  I was wondering something, just a memory from when I was a lad."

Vemuz dips his fingers in his drink and spatters some water onto the table.  His voice becomes slightly hushed as he forms a large drop.  "This is the Isle of the Twice-Born."  Slightly northeast he makes a very small drop.  "Here is the old witch."  North of the large drop he makes a medium sized drop.  "Another island here.  Does this look familiar?"

Vemuz then points his finger down to the west of the large drop.  "What's here, then?  A silly question, I know.  Just a spell of nostalgia for the homeland...eh?"

~~~~0~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~o~
~X~~@~~

0 - the medium sized drop
o - the small drop where the witch lives
@ - the large drop, Isle of the Twice-Born
X - where Vemuz points his finger


----------



## garyh (Mar 14, 2003)

Bimzoole will accompany his comrades out for an evening on the town.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2003)

OoC:Terribly sorry Bob. If you haven't seen my OoC thread, my COmp blew up/the new one isn't yet here etc...

IC; Nicodemus will ask the Captain if there is an allowance for 'Special Neccesities', citing the Sunrods, scrolls for animate rope/mending etc...
He plans on buying such supplies himself when he can, but some help from the Ship's Paychest would be most welcome, as Nico hardly thinks 78 GP will buy him much in the wat of scroll supplies.

Either way, upon stepping off the plank, Nicodemus (with Artimus in tow) will find a lad that seems to know the town, asking him if there are any Wizards or Magick Shoppes in town. A shiny Silver Piece will be the lad's reward for guiding Nico to such places, likely many times what he makes in anafternoon of helping hul fish from the boats.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 15, 2003)

Jonah,

"We'll be leaving in a day or so," Captain McCrenshaw says.  "Add a map or two t' y'r collection, mebbe."

Malthas,

Mingling with the Espirantish sailors, you find a good deal of "news - " most of which is rumor, hearsay, and speculation.  A man named Kingsford has been appointed Chief Herald (somewhat similar to Prime Minister) of the Kingdom of Hull, Espirante and Iberrea are said to be on the brink of war - no, they are signing an alliance - no, they have already declared war - no, they are close to reaching an agreement..., the notorious pirate "Fancy" Paul Durand has been captured - no, killed - no, he is still at large - no, the Iberrean government made him a privateer..., the Caliph of Akbar has declared war on foreigners - no, he is further opening his country to them - no, he has only made war on Hull...

These and other scraps of rumors and speculation are all the half-drunk Espirantish sailors can offer you.

Nicodemus,

"I'll tell yer what, Mr. Arfaliunium," Captain McCrenshaw says, upon hearing your request for a special allowance to buy scrolls and alchemical supplies.  "I'll put it down as 'General Expenses,' an' I'll let th' underwriters sort it out."

A grimy young lad, for a silver piece, leads you to a ramshackle-looking building, whose sign proclaims in faded ink:

DIBNEY'S DRUGGIST AND ALCHEMICAL SUPPLIES - SCROLLS & POTIONS, BOUGHT & SOLD

Inside, the building is small and cramped, although it is kept very neat, and there seems to be a speck of dust in the whole place.

The walls are lined with tiny bottles with labels like:

Dragon's Blood - for External Use Only

Quicksilver - good for all Alchemical mixtures.  Excellent treatment for all Ills of the Body

Mandrake Paste - Handle with Care

Arsenic - Poison

Alchemist's Fire - Readily mixed

Sulphur - For Alchemist's Fire and Lucifer-matches

Phosphorus - For Sunrod, Alchemist's Fire, and all Combustible Applications - Excellent Source of Light.

Behind the counter, a pair of baskets are stuffed with scrolls of all varieties.

Taking the place of honor on the wall is a large, officious-looking diploma.

SIGNIFYING THE GRADUATION OF M. DIBNEY, ON THIS DAY SUNDAY THE FIRST OF MAY, YEAR OF THE PROGRESS 398, FROM THE KINGSFORD UNIVERSITY OF THAUMATURGICAL SCIENCE & MYSTIC THEORY.

Dibney himself is a small, mousy-looking man, currently behind the counter and sweeping the floor.

"Oh, hello, sir," he says, upon seeing you.  "How may I help you?"

(OOC Nicodemus:  Don't worry about it; certainly computer troubles are a valid excuse )


----------



## Uriel (Mar 15, 2003)

OoC:I am not sure what the Captain is willing to give as far as a GP total, but I'll work with the 78 GP until then.
I'm not sure which supplies are for what spells, or even if you have attributed any specifically for each spell, but I will buy supplies (Scroll paper etc...) for 6 1st Level Scrolls (12.5GP each @ 1st level caster=75 GP). Let me know if the 'allowance allows for more.

IC:Smilng at the man before him, Nico speaks,
" Greetings Mr. Dibney, and well met. I am Mr. Arfalinium, Ship's Mage of the Calypso's Grace.
I'll be neadin' supplies for expendables (scrolls), and I hear you are thge Man to see here in town."


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 15, 2003)

kenjib said:
			
		

> *
> Vemuz then points his finger down to the west of the large drop.  "What's here, then?  A silly question, I know.  Just a spell of nostalgia for the homeland...eh?"
> 
> ~~~~0~~
> ...




Malachi looks at the map and frowns for a moment as he studies it  then looks back at his own tattoed arm.

"Ya - um - bigness - be no' right, bot me t'inkin' Ah know w'ere ya is. Dhe witch dhere be my own homelan'd - My own Mama!" he grins and shows you the large symbol at the center of his hand.

Dhese other places hmmm" he thinks as he makes his calculations

(ooc so Bob how do you want Malachi to handle this? Navigation check 17+9 = 26)


----------



## kenjib (Mar 16, 2003)

ooc:  btw Bob, the X is actually just the big hole torn/burnt in the map, in case you're totally confused about what I'm pointing at...


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2003)

Jonah will drift at the _Calypso's Grace_, trying to balance the perks and flaws of going to map the town. After a while he decides that he's got plenty of time to map the place when the sun goes down, and people (well, most) go to sleep.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 17, 2003)

Nicodemus,

Smiling meekly, Dibney shuffles over to one of the many shelves on the wall, and hands you a sheaf of scroll paper & the other supplies you requested.

"Scroll paper and assorted supplies, that comes to 75 gold pieces, sir," he says, handing it over.  "Will that be all?"

Captain McCrenshaw knows little of the workings of magic, so he is not sure what exactly is a reasonable allowance for magical supplies.  It's up to you exactly how much to spend, just exercise common sense; 500 gold pieces would be a reasonable amount, for this shopping trip, anyway.  The ship is insured against "all reasonable costs and expenses stemming from supplies, &c. for the defense or preservation of the vessel and its crew."

Malachi,

(OOC Malachi:  Your successful navigation check means that you could describe the place in question and a reasonably accurate estimate as to its latitude and longitude.  You estimate it to be about 74' West and 6' North.)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2003)

OoC: 500 eh....Mmm...
I'll spend another 300 on Scroll materials if he has that much as well as spending the other 200
on alchemical supplies (I'll work up a list when I am near a PH).


IC: After buying his supplies, Nico will head back to the ship to deposit them, then on to the Bar that the other Sailors went to.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2003)

*Vemuz*

Malachi scratches his nose befor looking back up at the twice-born 
"'ard t'say Swordfishar" he grins "som islan's, sea, a reef or two, an' perhaps a mystery? - Why y'so coorios abou' tit?"

(okay Bob so what is in the missing spot? - or do I get to make this up?)


----------



## wings (Mar 19, 2003)

*Antheos*

At the grog shop, at a table that, tho inhabited, seems empty to Antheos. The few sailors chatted, and he heard, but didn't listen. His attention was across the room, at the crewmen of the _Calypso's Grace_. He seemed a little less dirty than the working men, and the presence of a long-necked, fine yarting at his side only enhanced the seeming. 

Dark blonde hair was held back by a black bandana, it tied and the escess hanging down his back. His hair spilled from the bandana onto his shoulders. Pale blue eyes seemed to shine in the dim lit environment of the grog shop.

He wore a thick, long jacket, with a fine collar and sleeves folded back at the cuff. Deep red material lined in black. He wore it open, with no shirt under, exposing parts of his fair torso. His heavily belted pants clung to his flesh, and his knee high boots bore an inordinate amount of buckles. He was without weapon.  

He stood, taking yarting into hand and shouldering it by way of a strap. He walks over to the crew his eyes and ears had been diverted to. His voice is soft, with a practiced tone, making it pleasing to the ear, more especially to the female ear. "Hey boys, is your captain in need of crewmen?"


----------



## wings (Mar 19, 2003)

*the new guy*

A head shot of Antheos.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 20, 2003)

Malachi,

(OOC:  You get to make up what the island is like)

Antheos,

A pair of crewmen, a tall, thin Iberrean with a pair of drooping mustachioes, and a stout, florid faced man in a checked shirt, look up from their rum to regard you.

"P'raps...can y' pull a rope, or is thet thing yer on'y recommendation?" asks the man in the checked shirt, pointing to your yarting.

Maltas,





> He peers about, seeking lasses that are either part of the short folk (though no dwarves), or at least ones that seem not to mind his stature.




As you spin your yarns, scanning the barroom for likely-looking lasses, one drifts into your peripheral vision, balancing a tray of rum tumblers rather too large for her.

She wears the typical outfit of a barmaid - low cut bodice, form-fitting dress, and a bold smile that borders on the brazen.  Her flashing eyes are dark, and her hair is in glossy black ringlets.  She has a full mouth and all of the other assets of beauty, though, being only 4 feet tall, does not attract as much attention from the other sailors as the mostly human prostitutes getting comfortable with various of the assembled company.


----------



## wings (Mar 20, 2003)

*Well... no...*

He looks down at his dexterious fingers, "I'm intimate with the helm, these digits manipulate more than just strings." 

He puts a hand to his belt, and out of a velvet pouch he produces a fine tool, this particular one costing more than most men will ever see in their lifetime. A spyglass, worth as much as two full pounds of platinum. He shows it to the men only long enough for them to realize what it is, if they have never seen such an instrument before hiding it away again. 

"I also bring a quick eye and quicker wit."


----------



## kenjib (Mar 20, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *Why y'so coorios abou' tit?
> *




"I've been trying to remember stories from back home, and I couldn't remember what was there.  It's been a long while since I've been back."  Vemuz grins, but even his grin is forceful and overbearing.  "Maybe I will visit soon, eh?  Now, what's this about a mystery?  You seem to have struck a chord -- some lost memory coming back..."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 20, 2003)

OOC: Wings - Is that an image of Elios?

IC: Malthas grins, and waves the lass over when he gets a moment.  "Never ta' thought I'd find a fine lady such as yourself in such a place, lass.  Did you pretty yourself up just for the unnoticing Big Folk, or do you always look such a vision?"  

OOC2: Does Malthas overhear the conversation with Antheos?  Malthas is such fun to have in a tavern.  I'm considering breaking at least three rules of good tavern behavoir today.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 20, 2003)

*Not the Official DM Post...*

Malthas,

Balancing her tray precariously in one hand, the woman smiles at you encouragingly.

"Oh, well," she says lightly.  "I don't pretty myself up for the Big Folk anyway - all they care is that I'm the right height to give 'em a nice view.  But something told me I'd be meeting a dashin' young tar today who's my just my size."

She hands a tumbler of rum up to a sailor nearby, then turns back to you.

"An' if you think I'm a vision in the middle of a six-odd hour grog watch, you should see me before," she says, then adds with a wink: "Or perhaps after..."

(OOC:  Yes, you can overhear Anteos)

Anteos,

The checked sailor's mouth falls open at the sight of the spyglass.

"Calypso's drawers," he says in awe.  "Thet thing's worth 2 platinum, 'r my name ain't Lem Harvey.  What are y', an' h'officer 'r somethin'?  Thet's a sight near a two year's wages fer a  tar."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 20, 2003)

Malthas grins at the barmaid, and sighs theatrically.  "Aye, lass, would that I could.  If only I knew where you might be found after the shift, I might well do that."  

He also listens with half an ear to the conversation with the newcomer.


----------



## wings (Mar 21, 2003)

*2 platinum? haha*

Antheos smirked, "My dear boy, not nearly 2 platinum...try ONE HUNDRED.. Platinum coins." He puts his hands into his pockets and looks around, thinking himself stupid for advertising it like that. "So, what do you think, is there room for me?" 
_
OOC: Spyglass in the PHB is 1,000Gp, which is 100 platinum. I said 2 pounds of platinum because 50 coins to a pound, 2 pounds would be 100 coins, and again, 100 platinum coins is 1000 Gp.. or a spyglass.

OOC2: Dead Radish - No, it is not Eriol, i dunno who that is even. I drew that image myself, specifically for Antheos. I know it's small, but if you look real hard, it says Antheos and Andy 'o3. Hi, i'm Andy, nice to meet ya.

EDIT: dead radish, do you mean eriol/eli moon from CCS? cause.. no, it's not him._


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 21, 2003)

Antheos,

The sailor's jaw drops.

"One...hundred...?" he gasps weakly.  "I'd not advertise thet if I were you.  As to a berth, p'raps y'd best take it up with th' captain.  He'll be down by the docks at sunrise, supervisin' th' cargo.  Hell, why don't y' just finance th' voyage, an' save us th' trouble of loadin' cargo?"

"I can see you are far above us," the Iberrean interjects with a curled lip.  "You reek of money."

"Don't mind my friend here," the checked shirt sailor says in an undertone.  "He's just a crazy Iberrean.  But watch yerself, there's some rough characters around, see."

(OOC:  Oh, I see the misunderstanding...I thought you meant 2 platinum coins.  Not beyond the means of an officer, but far above a common tar...)

Malthas,

The barmaid favors you with another of her bold smiles that borders on the brazen.

"I'll wager you're not one to be satisfied with mere looking," she says, obviously enjoying herself.  "Just look for a vision by that corner table, over there."


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 21, 2003)

Malthas winks at her.  'Aye, milady, I fear you have spotted me true.  I will look for you in the corner when lady luck has favored me again."  He winks, and places a golden coin on her tray, squeezes by her (though there is plenty of room, especially for two halflings to pass), and heads to the table where Antheos speaks to the sailors.

"That's a fine piece of work you have there, lad.  I'd wager Malachai (he gestures to indicate the half-orc) could plot a course to the stars with that, and I'd steer Calypso herself there.  I'd wager we could use a man or two on the ship, though all the officer positions are currently full.  Mind, I don't pretend to speak for the captain, but I'd guess he would take aboard a man or two, provided you have more'n a shiny bauble to prove your worth."

(Malthas is dressed is loose fitting, flowing clothing, appropriate for a sailing ship, but the material is obvious of far higher quality than usual, and the cut is highly fashionable.  Three dots are beneath his eye, one red, one green, one blue, which indicate a skilled warrior, navigator and helmsman among certain cultures).

OOC: Nah - Elios is from the Magi-nation CCG - and he looks just like that.   Here's  the original card art.


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

_OOC:  I know I'm to blame on this, Bob, but where's Bimzoole right now?  I think the gnome's been lost!  _


----------



## wings (Mar 21, 2003)

*Heh*

Antheos nods to the two men, before turning, then lowering his head to see the wee helmsman. He nods lightly and responds, "I'm sure I can lend something, and if not, well, no skin off my nose." He sits down, motioning for a drink from one of the wandering barmaids.

He turns back to the two sailors he was talking to prior, "Well, how do you figure I made the money? I sure didn't Inherit it..." 

_ooc- malthas, ahh, i understand now, no, it is kalius. But yes, from the magi-nation CCG. I thought you were talking about the head shot of Antheos i posted up like, 10  posts back. the black and white pencil one._


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 21, 2003)

Malthas nods, "I would expect the captain might let you aboard merely to gaze through your scope."  He grins, and searches the newcomer for any obvious weaponry.  Seeing none, he asks, "Are you a spellslinger, to come into a place like this unarmed?"

ooc: Wings - check out the ooc thread in talking the talk, 2nd page.


----------



## wings (Mar 22, 2003)

*Magic*

Antheos nods, "Aye, I can do magic. And...". With a quick gesture he spins the top of his yarting and pulls out the short, thin rapier finely crafted with a silver blade, made to be pushed into vital points rather than rend or tear. He only pulls it out far enough to give the man a look, before sliding it back and locking it into place. He grins. "...I'm not unarmed."

OOC- I can't find it


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 22, 2003)

OOC: Muahahahaha.  

Malthas grins widely as the man shows him the blade.  "Ah, so you're after both my post and my reputation, are ya?"  Malthas shows the man his own rapier, sized down for a halfling.  It is extremely well crafted, made from mystical darksteel, with runes of power etched along the blade and a grip that is custom fit to his hand.  The hilt is inlaid with Fire agates and rubies which glow eerily when its power is activated. The grip is wrapped leather and silk, interwoven with gold and silver thread. The scabbard bears a family crest. picked out in opals. 

Malthas smiles, and sheaths the blade in the blink of an eye.  "I am a fair hand with the rapier m'self.  It would be pleasant to have a shipmate who understands the value of speed and finesse over the half-orc's smashing axe."  He raises his voice as he says that, grinning at Malachai.

OOC:  It's here


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 22, 2003)

OOC: Muahahahaha.  

Malthas grins widely as the man shows him the blade.  "Ah, so you're after both my post and my reputation, are ya?"  Malthas shows the man his own rapier, sized down for a halfling.  It is extremely well crafted, made from mystical darksteel, with runes of power etched along the blade and a grip that is custom fit to his hand.  The hilt is inlaid with Fire agates and rubies which glow eerily when its power is activated. The grip is wrapped leather and silk, interwoven with gold and silver thread. The scabbard bears a family crest. picked out in opals. 

Malthas smiles, and sheaths the blade in the blink of an eye.  "I am a fair hand with the rapier m'self.  It would be pleasant to have a shipmate who understands the value of speed and finesse over the half-orc's smashing axe."  He raises his voice as he says that, grinning at Malachai.

OOC:  Apparently we don't have one.  We do now.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 22, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry about not posting yesterday; my computer wouldn't let on the boards...)

Malthas & Antheos,

(OOC:  Talk amongst yourselves   This is a fun conversation to watch Oh, and Malthas, nice touch about the dots under the eye - Blue for the sea, Red & Green* for Port and Starboard, respectively, right?)

Bimzoole,

(OOC:  You haven't been lost, exactly; you can pipe up and join the conversation any time you want...)

Vemuz & Malachi,

(OOC:  Still here?  You can post here too, you know )

(Further OOC: *Red and Green - the "Pilot's colors;" green and red buoys are used to mark navigable channels, hence they are called the "pilot's colors."  Red portlights and green starboard lights are also used at night on ships, to indicate to any nearby vessels whether the ship is on the port tack - wind on the port side, or the starboard tack - wind on the starboard side.  Hope I don't sound too pedantic, here )


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 23, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Vemuz & Malachi,
> (OOC:  Still here?  You can post here too, you know )
> *



 Hey sorry life has been busy

IC

Malachi grunts and grins at Vemuz "Aye a story, old old story ma Mama tol' me when ah was nae bot a pik'nee

A City grown straigh' up fra' dhe Cor-ral, buil'dit o'er dhe mouth of ol' _Long Jaws_. In old times two bruddas rule it fer lohng time an' much gude coms fram dhem. 
Dhen won day bad people com, people dhat worship bad powars, dhat eats dhe flesh o' turtles, - dhey destroy all - an' after dhem dhe place be cursed fram dhat day on to dhis. 
Dhe City be a place of - um how you say _Eitu_ - t'ings got no body but much powar ya know? 

Noone go dhere, 'cause dhat curse bot some story's say some odders hav' be'n dhere, an' all com back much crazy ya know...."

(ooc if you need a translation just ask)


----------



## wings (Mar 23, 2003)

Antheos shrugged and put the yarting into his lap softly strumming it as he and mal sat there, adding precious music to the otherwise stale and arid grog shop.  He seems to become even more casual than before, his muscles loosening as his fingers crawl over the strings. The soft melody seems exceptionally good for even such a small occasion, a soft sad song that seems more fit for a grand ballroom than a dinky taproom.

(Wow! I rolled a perform check out of curiostiy, figuring you could just roll yourself if that is how you do it, but i rolled a natural 20. Which would total a result of 32, +10 skill mod +2 for masterwork yarting.)


----------



## kenjib (Mar 24, 2003)

Vemuz strokes his beard, lost in thought for a moment.  "Ah, yes.  It's all coming back now."  He finally lifts his mug and downs the drink in one great gulp.  He places the mug down onto the drops that he had drawn on the table, scattering the impromptu liquid map.

Vemuz' attention is grabbed by the musician playing nearby.  Even his uncouth sensibilities can recognize the man's amazing talent.  Nonetheless, Vemuz chuckles (an action which sounds almost more like a rumble than a laugh).  "Malachi, what do you suppose a fop like that is doing here instead of at home with the womenfolk?"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC: New comp finally onlineWoohoo!

IC: Nicodemus leaves the shope, his transactions finished and heads to the aforementioned tavern that most of the Boys were headed for.
A pint of Ale (or 5) is just what was called for, and a pint or 2 for Artimus as well.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2003)

kenjib said:
			
		

> * "Malachi, what do you suppose a fop like that is doing here instead of at home with the womenfolk?" *




Malachi also turns and sees the singer, his nose wrinkling. He chuckles at Vemuzs comment "per'aps he com looki' fer a Sweetheart" Malachi replies "-dhat black elf meybe yeah?!"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 27, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry for not posting for so long...I've been remarkbly busy, and you seemed to be taking the initiative, so to speak, pretty well...I'm back now for the foreseable future, anyway...)

Antheos,

As the silver notes of your yarting permeate the stale tavern air, its drunk, half-drunk, and drunk patrons slowly cease their commotion and stare at you in surprise, though some stare more at your fine clothes than at you.

"Cor," growls the sailor in the checked shirt.  "If y'can sing a shanty half as well as y' pluck thet misbegotten fiddle there, I'd say the CALYPSO'S GRACE has a new shantyman.  Dependin' on the choice o' the captain, of course."

Malthas,

You stand where you are, listening a while to the clear notes of the newcomer's yarting.

But you are soon distracted by a vision; the serving woman you know so well is sitting - reclining would be a better word for it - at the corner table, where she said she'd be after her shift was over.  She catches your eye, and blows a kiss to you, sporting an inviting smile all the while.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 27, 2003)

Malthas grins widely, and nods to the musician.  "I fear that I am called elsewhere.  Perhaps once aboard we can test our wits and our steel.  But now, Lady Fortune calls me."  He strolls over towards the serving girl, attempting to catch Malachai's eye as he does, to let him know that he'll be "unavailable" for a time.  He also casually drops his pouch of coin on Malachai's table (using Quicker than the Eye if need be to hide it from the tavern, but not Malachai), keeping only a few gold coins for himself, as well as his magical items, save for Tuaana.  The lass is comely, but a bar wench is still a bar wench at heart.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 27, 2003)

Malachi grins as Malthas as the halfling drops the purse which Malachi quickly slips into his shirt. 

"Malthus gonna get somet'ing gude yea" he offers by way of comment as the halfing moves on a broad grin on his face...


----------



## kenjib (Mar 27, 2003)

By now, Vemuz' mind has wandered back off to the rolling sea even as he sits in the tavern - a calm breeze, clear sky, and the unfathomably haunting mysteries of the deep.  If by sheer force of will he could drive time forward like a strong wind filling it's sails, he would.  Closer...closer...destiny waits...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2003)

Nico enters the grog-shop, Artimus in tow <dressed in tiny blue vest and tri-cornered hat>, looking about for any of his mates. <Spot 19>. Upon seeing any, he will buy a round for as many fellow crewmembers as he sees, 2 for himself and one for Artimus and move to their table/area/corner-of-the-bar-where-they-are-slumped-in-drunkeness.


----------



## wings (Mar 27, 2003)

*Wellup*

Antheos puts his hand against the strings, quieting them all in a very immediate fashion. He stands and slings the yarting onto his shoulder. The red coat only ruffles as he spins and heads towards the door, going to find the captain of the _Calypso's Grace_. Down by the docks, he assumes.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Mar 28, 2003)

Antheos,

You find the captain down near the docks, such as they are, supervising the hoisting of the great hogsheads of tobacco aboard a beautiful, sleek-looking vessel that must be the CALYPSO'S GRACE.

He looks to be about sixty, although most of that could just be weathering effect of the sea.  His face is brown and deeply creased from years of squinting through the glare of sunlight on the surface of the ocean.  He wears his grizzled, greying hair short.  His eyes are fiery, and hint at determination and a propensity for action that belies his apparent old age.

"An' who might you be?" he inquires, taking stock of you.  You realize that for the moment at least, you are a good deal better dressed than he is.  While you are dressed in flamboyant finery, he is wearing a simple blue greatcoat, with tarnished brass buttons, over a white linen shirt and trousers.  His speech, too, is neither smooth nor cultured, but rather the rough, somewhat ineducated speech of a 'foremast Jack.

Malthas,

The corner table is small and intimate, lighted by a single candle.  The serving wench has disposed of her tray and towel in favor of an inviting look and a glass of rum.  Another glass lies on the table in front of you.

"Lady Fortune, is it?" the serving girl says, as you sit down.  She moves closer to you.  "I suppose you'll want a kiss for luck, then, hmm?"

Nicodemus,

As you walk in, you brush shoulders with a rather finely dressed young man, who is striding with purpose toward the docks.  He bears, on his shoulder, some manner of stringed instrument, a yarting perhaps.

Lem Harvey and Jean Orleau greet you as you come in, and even more enthusiastically upon recieving another round of rum.

"Iz good thing you buy this round," slurs the Iberrean sailor, Jean Orleau.  "My pockets' nearly empty."

Jonah,

A short time ago, the captain came into your room (OOC:  I'm assuming you're staying at a boardinghouse in town, but correct me if I'm wrong.), and informed you to be ready to meet him at the docks, ready to travel, as soon as possible.

"We're down to th' last hogsheads on th' docks," he had said.  "So I'm going to some of the nearby plantations an' see if I can't get more sent down.  I need to you keep the account.  And take your pistol - I hear there are savage elves in the woods between here and plantations."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Nico grinned at Jean Orleau 'Well Mr. orleau, good thing I did at that, then. How's about a round of whiskey to go with the ales, for ,as I'm sure you know, we Dwarves like a bit o' the hard stuff as well.' 

Nico orders a bottle of whatever Whiskey serves as this establisments 'good stuff', looking about to see who else might be about.


----------



## Xael (Mar 30, 2003)

Jonah checks that he's got all the stuff he needs and heads to the docks.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2003)

Malthas winks at the lass.  "Aye, for is not Fortune the fairest of all the Ladies?  But aye, a kiss from such a lady would be welcome, m'dear.  Though Fortune is a fickle mistress, I have heard."


----------



## wings (Apr 1, 2003)

*Well*

"Im Antheos, i'm looking for a job. This here must be the _Calypso's Grace_ then, huh?" He pocketed his hands as he spoke qith the captain, his speech respectful. Sure, he was dressed in finery, but it's not like he ingerited the wealth or anything.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 2, 2003)

(OOC:  I'm really sorry about not posting for so long...I wanted to wait a bit so everyone could have time to respond - incidentally, since this is an RP segment and not an action segment, I'm going to let as many participants as possible post before I post - which may mean a few days between my posts.  However, during action segments, I'll post once a day or more.)

Antheos,

The captain regards you in a speculative sort of way.

"Yes," he says, attempting to smooth out his speech somewhat, obviously under the impression that this is no common sailor before him.  "This would be the CALYPSO'S GRACE -"  Here a touch of fatherly pride creeps into his voice. "- fastest merchantman this side o' the Dim West; or t'other side, for thet matter.  What sort o' berth did you have in mind?  We've got a bosun, crew, two mates, a supercargo, an' myself - an' a gunner an' pilot, too.  As y' can see, we're a bit over-manned at th' moment, but I guess we could take another...long as y'r worth y'r salt, of course."

Jonah,

Upon arriving at the docks, you find the captain in conversation with a rather finely dressed young man with a strange stringed instrument on his shoulder.  Although still talking to the stranger, the captain motions you to approach.

Nicodemus,

The Iberrean raises his eyebrows in an elaborately over-stated fashion.

"P...Perhaps, but no one can outdrink Jean Orleau.  What sayz you to a dr...a drinking contest?"

Malthas,

"Fairest of all ladies?  You've got a honeyed tongue, you know - but _I've_ heard that one shouldn't listen to the flattery of strange men...I'm afraid you'll have to try a bit harder than that, if you want to taste these lips, my handsome tar," the barmaid says playfully, though she leans closer still to you.  "Why, I don't even know your name."  Here she bats her eyelashes at you demurely.  "And fickle?  Perhaps that only shows that it is a man of rare quality that can keep Fortune faithful."


----------



## Xael (Apr 2, 2003)

The black-skinned supercargo eyes the unknown man wearily. Jonah approaches the captain, but leaves some space between them, not wanting to interrupt captain's conversation.

Again shielding his eyes from the sunlight - which seems to be able to find a way to his still rather sensitive eyes - he decides to wait until captain is done talking with the man.

OOC: I can almost hear it: (Resident evil voice) Deep Water and Shoals...   ...The Forest of Angsty Elves... 

Still OOC: CCS rules.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2003)

Nicodemus grins 'Well, I wuz offerin, not challengin', but..We Dwarfs never backs down from a drinking Bout, yer on Lads. All three of us, wot?' Nico pulls a sack from his pouch, plinking down 10 gold Coins, confident that these two had already been drinking quite a few before he showed up...besides, he _was_ a dwarf.


----------



## wings (Apr 3, 2003)

*Well then*

"I can pilot, but as it seems you are already have one, I'd also have a bauble worth a bit more than salt." He slides out the velvet bag, and produces the spyglass, holding it out for the captain's inspection. 

"My true talent lies, in inspiring. My voice can move any man to strive harder. Songs born of determination, songs I heard from the salty winds out on the sea." He shrugs, and pockets his hands, trusting the captain with the spyglass, it seems. "I dunno if you would find such things useful, tho."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 4, 2003)

Antheos,

"That's nice little 'glass you got there," the captain says.  His own is a brass instrument, polished and clean but obviously well-worn.  "Alright, let's hear a shanty."

He turns to the slight, black-skinned figure standing patiently close by, waiting for his turn to talk to the captain.

"Mr....Mr. Jonah.  Glad t' see you're ready to go.  We'll be off as soon as these last barrels are loaded," he says.  He turns to you.  "Ehh...what is y'r name?  Anyways, this is...well, he calls himself Jonah.  I know that name sounds a bit fishy, but he hasn't brought a touch of bad luck yet.  He's our supercargo.  Mr. Jonah, this is our prospective shantyman."

Nicodemus,

Orleau, flush with his recent month's back pay, also plunks down 10 gold coins, and calls for liquor.

"I challenge," Orleau says, slurring his already heavily accented Hullish.  "so you get to pick the drink...beer, whisky, or rum?"  He puts particular emphasis on rum, obviously preferring it to the other two mentioned drinks.

(OOC:  I'll just handle this by calling for Fort saves for every round of drinks - failure means the character becomes intoxicated.  If the character is already intoxicated, all future saves are made at -2, and if an intoxicated character fails another Fort save, he passes out and loses the contest.  Just so everyone knows the rules...)

Jonah,

The captain turns away from his conversation with the well-dressed man and turns to you.

"Mr....Mr. Jonah.  Glad t' see you're ready to go.  We'll be off as soon as these last barrels are loaded," he says.  He turns to you.  "Ehh...what is y'r name?  Anyways, this is...well, he calls himself Jonah.  I know that name sounds a bit fishy, but he hasn't brought a touch of bad luck yet.  He's our supercargo.  Mr. Jonah, this is our prospective shantyman."

Even as he speaks, the last few tobacco-casks are fastened on to the cargo hoist by sweating, muscular orcish longshoreman - slaves, most likely, and dropped into the hold of the ship.  But the captain has directed his attention once more to the well-dressed man, the prospective shantyman.


----------



## wings (Apr 4, 2003)

*Well*

Antheos pauses for a second, before throwing his voice into song, his voice, while perhaps not trained professionally, it was definently well developed. He sings a simple song, but does it with enough passion to bring his point across. 

(Hmm, singing is kinda hard to describe, ill do it better sometime, i promise. 13+10=23 .. that is what I rolled. Tell me if you intend to make all the rolls, so I can stop looking dumb if you do, lol.)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 4, 2003)

*Not the Official DM Post...*

(OOC Antheos:  try this site, for shanties...they might have to be adapted a little, though...

Sea Shanties         )


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

OoCammit, it ate my post from last night...Hmm...

Nicodemus smiles and says 'Whiskey it shall be, at least a 12 year, by the Gods. Dwarvish if possible, I'll drink no swill this eve, nor my friend Mister Orleau here, for we are of the best Ship sailing the Seas.' 

Nico orders the bottle, then, after he pours the first round, toasts 'To the Calypso's Grace, may her Sails never falter, her Hull never touch bottom and her Course always steer to greater glory!' Then, smiling, he downs the shot.

OoCC:So it begins...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 6, 2003)

Antheos,

The captain's grizzled face breaks into a smile upon hearing the tune that you sing.

"Thet always was one o' my favorites," he says, shaking your hand.  "An' quite well sung, too.  I believe that you've found a job, Mr...?"

(OOC Antheos:  You make all the rolls for your character in this game.)

Nicodemus,

Seeing you down your drink, Jean Orleau lifts his glass, slurs a toast to the CALYPSO'S GRACE and her crew, and drains his glass.

"Iz good, this stuff," he says, obviously used to cheaper, lower-quality liquor.  "Has a n...a nice mellow taste...yes?"

(OOC:  Alright, make the first Fort save; good luck.)

Bimzoole,

It is hot and close in the powder magazine, but soon the last few casks of powder have been stowed, replacing those that had been used in drilling the men in the use of their cannon.  Removing you list slippers (made of glued velvet so that no shoe nail could strike a spark that would ignite the powder), you don regular shoes.  You now have the prospect of a nice piece of shore leave ahead of you.  Where do yo go?

(OOC:  Hope you don't mind at my arbitrarily deciding Bimzoole's actions there; I just wanted to include you in the game again.)

Vemuz & Malachi,

As you sit, talking and drinking, a small knot of Standishtown locals walks into the bar, brushing past Malachi.  A few of them pass by the half-orc with looks of disdain, but most start whispering in a vaguely hostile manner.

"What's that one doing here?" you hear one say in a purposely loud undertone.  "Things have come to a pretty pass when you can't even have a drink without rubbing shoulders with some half-Porc trash."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Nicodemus smiles at the sailor, as he pours another round.

OoC: I rolled a '12', for a total of 17.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 7, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Vemuz & Malachi,
> 
> "What's that one doing here?" you hear one say in a purposely loud undertone.  "Things have come to a pretty pass when you can't even have a drink without rubbing shoulders with some half-Porc trash." *




Malachi's face looses expression except for the twitching of his upper lip. He says nothing and continues to drink and talk to Vemuz about his life aboard ship and his remembrance of life in the Swamp with the Witch...


----------



## kenjib (Apr 7, 2003)

Vemuz growls -- a feral sound (intimidate roll 9 + 8 = 17) and then returns his attention to Malachi, giving the insulters a chance to continue walking and leave them in peace should they so choose.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 7, 2003)

Malthas continues to flirt with the barmaid until the Standishtown sailors enter.  His voice catches a bit when they brush against Malachai, but he lets it pass.  However, when the comments begin, he can't help himself.  He politely excuses himself from the lady, with promises to return, and approaches the Standishtown sailors.  (OOC: Do I know anything about Standishtown that I might be able to fashion into a good, innocuous insult?)  He greets them heartily.  "Hello gentlemen!  Might I share a drink with you?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 7, 2003)

Nicodemus,

The whisky leaves a pleasant glow, but no drunkeness yet.  Jean Orleau does not seem to have been noticeably affected either; he is just as drunk as before.  He reaches for his second glass.

(OOC:  You made the save easily; from now until the end of the contest, roll and post a Fort save every time you take a drink...)

Vemuz,

Several of the locals start to edge away.  Two or three, however, are more bold, and stand their ground.

"Perhaps we should move, John," suggests one.

"I'll not move for any Porc," replies the bravest, and continues to drink, displaying considerable bravado, but glancing nervously in your direction all the same.  "And as for the sort of people that associate with one..."  His voice trails off and he quickly gulps a mouthful of beer.

Malthas,

(OOC:  The people of Standishtown have a reputation as being ill-mannered country 'hayseeds,' and lazy to boot.  To call a ship a 'Standishtown packet,' or 'Standishtown coaster' is a great term of reproach to a ship's crew, as it means the ship is sloppily run and poorly maintained.  Standishtown's last harbor-master was arrested for smuggling and taking bribes.  Aside from cotton-farming, clam digging is said to be Standishtown's biggest industry, and it is a poor, muddy business, practiced by all who cannot afford the Orcish slaves needed to farm cotton and sugar plantations.  'Standishtown clamdigger' is another term of reproach among sailors.)

The Standishtown men look down at you.  Standishtown folk are generally an insular lot, and often too hung up on the idea that one's race gives determines one's worth.

"Oh, why not," says one of them, after a long moment of silence.  These are landsmen, and they do not drink with the same familiarity as sailors drink with fellow sailors.  "Will you be buyin'?"


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 7, 2003)

Malthas smiles.  "Oh, of course.  At least for the first round."  He takes a seat with the sailors, and begins making conversation.  (OOC: My brain is too harried at work today to come up with good subtle insults, but Malthas would be fairly able to do so with his intel and Cha, I'd think.  I'd like him to pretend to be friendly, but insult them with most every sentence - things like "Good thing you stood up to that Half-orc.  Everyone knows that a Standishtown man is worth at least a third of an orc, so you two are more man than him!")  Malthas orders two of the strongest drinks he can make out for the two sailors, and a drink for himself as well, which he won't consume.


----------



## kenjib (Apr 7, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *"And as for the sort of people that associate with one..."  His voice trails off and he quickly gulps a mouthful of beer.*




"As for the people that associate with one?  Well, I've heard they are a mercenary lot, well versed in the blood of the professional soldiers of the inland border wars and not overly concerned about tawdry scuffles with a pack of filthy clamdigger dogs scarce weaned from their mother's pap."  At this point Vemuz stands up to a full seven feet in height.  "So, I think you might like to go to that table over there, have a seat, and mind your own damn business before find yourself mixed up in mine."  He gestures over to an empty table on the far side of the room.


----------



## wings (Apr 7, 2003)

*Well then!*

Antheos smiles and shakes the man's hand. "Thank ya, Cap'n." He nods and replaces his hand to its proper pocket.  "When does she set sail? And are there any tasks you'd need me to perform before-hand?"

_ooc- bob, did ya get my email? If not, just tell me and i'll resend it._


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Nico grins,'That was a fine drink, eh Mr. Orleau?' Downing a second shot, the Dwarf finally feels at ease after so many days aboard ship, through storms and reefs. It was good to get a bit of rest and relaxation for a change.

<OoC: Fort save 14+5 =19 total>


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 8, 2003)

(OOC Antheos:  I haven't recieved any such email.  I would be much obliged if you would resend it.  Thanks.)

(OOC All:  I'm afraid I can't make a DM post at this time; I'll post tomorrow as soon as I can.)

EDIT

Antheos:  I did recieve your email, after all.  It seems my email counter isn't working, so I don't have any warning when I get new email.  My mistake.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 10, 2003)

(OOC Everyone:   I'm really sorry about my lack of posting lately I haven't been able to connect to Enworld for the past three days. 

I'm going away for 6 days starting now, and won't have access to a computer...sorry.

If you could just keep the game going amongst yourselves, that would be great.)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 18, 2003)

(OOC All:  Alright, I'm back.  Let the game begin anew...)

Vemuz,

The local looks almost defiant for a moment, but then he observes your much greater bulk, your collection of scars, and your wild-eyed appearance.  He gets up and moves away with his friends, further down the bar.  You can hear him mutter:

"...better down there anyway...air's cleaner, I expect..." in a sullen undertone.

At the same time, however, you see, a bit farther down the bar, you observe another local, probably from the same crowd as this sorry lot, become redder and redder in the face as Malthas pelts him with subtle verbal barbs.

"Good thing you stood up to that Half-orc. Everyone knows that a Standishtown man is worth at least a third of an orc, so you two are more man than him," Malthas says.

The Standishtown man slowly turns, realizing he has just been insulted, and, as the full import of what Malthas says dawns upon him, lets out a furious bellow and swings at the halfling with an empty mug.

Malthas,

The two Standishtown-ers quickly gulp down their drinks, becoming very red in the face.  They both stare suspiciously as you continue talking, realizing they are somehow being made fun of, but too drunk to make out your cleverly disguised jabs.  That is, until you say,

"Good thing you stood up to that Half-orc. Everyone knows that a Standishtown man is worth at least a third of an orc, so you two are more man than him!"  Not even the drunkest, stupidest Standishtown clam-digger could mistake that for an insult.  With a furious bellow, the one on your left swings an empty mug at you, grazing you ear but not actually harming you.

Malachi,

As Vemuz faces down the nearest knot of Standishtown locals, you observe, out of the corner of your eye, another local take a swing at Malthas with an empty mug.

Nicodemus,

You swallow down the drink, feeling a pleasant glow in your belly.  Jean Orleau, now very red in the face, swallows his, sways in his seat, and attempts to put his empty glass down.  He misses the table, and the empty tumbler shatters on the floor.  

(OOC:  You do not observe what happens to Malthas, however, as you are across the tavern from him and with your back to the bar, where he is sitting.)

Antheos,

"As it happens," the captain says.  "I was just heading upriver with my supercargo here to purchase more tobacco.  Why don't you come along with me?  There's a keg-raft waiting for us now."

He pauses, then peers at you closely.

"Say, have you ever been down by Port Andorra way?  I seem t' recognize you from somewhere...what did y' say yer name was, again?"

Jonah,

The captain directs you and two orcish slaves to load provisions and the money chest on the keg raft, which is waiting upriver of Standishtown.  The captain says he will follow in a minute or two.

The keg raft is a very large, ungainly thing, made of tobacco hogsheads loaded together.  Three dirty, unkempt boatmen, leaning on their punting poles, are chewing tobacco.

"Barrels're empty now," one of them explains, in a colonial drawl.  "We'll fill'em and lash'em back together an' raft 'em downriver in a few days..."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

OoC: Welcome back, Bob.

IC: Nico grins as he pours a third pair of shots, making sure that they are really full this time.
'What say ye, Mr. Orleau, this is a fine night fer drinkin', eh?' 
Nico downs his shot 

OoC:Fort save: 14 again, +5 =19.
This Damned Bar-Brawl had better not ruin my drinking contest...


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 18, 2003)

ooc Good to have you back Bob

"Malhtas!" Malachi roars as he spins about to see the mug graze the halflings ear. He didn't want any trouble but noone hurts his friends! Immediately he is moving charging through the crowd at the man with the mug.

"Damn yo'll Malhtas!" the half-orc curses as he moves - but though his eyes are wide and fierce he does seem to be grinning...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 18, 2003)

Malthas grins widely at both the man and at Malachai.  He rubs his ear slightly where the man grazed him, and then flicks out Tuanna, attempting to disarm the man with a flourish (OOC: I'd like to try to use Quicker than the Eye on him to whip out Tuanna, and disarm him of the mug, then use it again to sheath Tuanna.  And I'd like to do so in such a way that makes it obvious he's overmatched.   )


----------



## kenjib (Apr 18, 2003)

A look of resignation briefly crosses Vemuz' face as he leans back in his chair, scratching at his grizzled beard.

_*Eh, the little guy can take care of himself.  Besides, he asked for it.*_

EDIT:  That's a thought bubble.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 19, 2003)

Malthas,

Tuaana whips out of its sheath, striking the mug from the man's fingers.  At the sight of the drawn rapier, he backs away, letting the mug smash on the ground.  All of the men edge away, as a matter of fact.  They have no objection to a run of the mill brawl, but when weapons get added in - well, they are not brave fellows.

As you replace Tuaana in its sheath, however, you feel a pair of large hands grasp the back of your neck.

"Cocky li'l midget," the owner of the hands grunts in a thick Standishtown accent.

(OOC:  Make a grapple check, please - BaB + STR mod + [-4, for being Small].  Also, you get an AoO on your grappler - either armed or unarmed.  Be warned that if you use Tuaana on the man grappling you, you risk escalating the brawl to a dangerous level.  It's your choice, however...)

Malachi & Vemuz,

From your positions, you can both see as Malthas quickly disarms the mug-holder, but another local, seeing his chance, attempts to grasp the halfling around the neck.  When it comes to a grapple, the Malthas's opponent has an obvious size advantage.

Nicodemus,

You and Orleau down the third round of whisky - an excellent brand, probably from the inland regions of Iberrea or Hull.  By now, you can see a noticeable blurring of the vision, and the room does not lurch exactly, but it begins to give little occassional hops.

However, Orleau is in a much worse state than you are.  With a bump and a lurch, he falls sideways off of his chair, blowing through his mustachioes in a ludricrous fashion.  After a few moments, however, he climbs back into the chair - not without difficulty - and insists:

"I'm no' be...b...beat'n yet..t..."

(OOC:  You are now Intoxicated, and suffer a -2 penalty to all further saves.  The reason you failed this save was because the DC increases with every drink.)

(OOC All:  I'm getting kind of tired of digging around the beginnings of this thread and my email archives to find character stats.  I know it's my fault I'm not more organized, but could everyone email me their character stats again, and I'll put them on Microsoft Word or some such...?  Sorry for the inconvenience...)


----------



## kenjib (Apr 19, 2003)

Vemuz continues watching, still convinced that the nimble little guy can hold his own -- especially after his demonstrations aboard the ship.



			
				Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *
> (OOC All:  I'm getting kind of tired of digging around the beginnings of this thread and my email archives to find character stats.*




OOC:  Email sent.  I always just follow one of garyh's links from his sig in the earlier posts in the thread.  He's got a link to our character thread.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 19, 2003)

(OOC Vemuz:  You're right!  I had completely forgotten about Bimzoole's link to the character thread.  Alright, belay that...I don't need character stats emailed to me after all.)


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 20, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Malachi & Vemuz,
> 
> From your positions, you can both see as Malthas quickly disarms the mug-holder, but another local, seeing his chance, attempts to grasp the halfling around the neck.  When it comes to a grapple, the Malthas's opponent has an obvious size advantage. *




Malachi never doubted that his little friend could handle himself but he was not one to leave a friend in the lurch. Plus whilst the halfling was quick with a blade Malachi wasn't so sure of his ability in a barfight. The half-orc thus lurched his way over ready to put himself between the halfling and any additional opportunist attacker!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2003)

OoC:Let me know when I <or Artimus> notices the Brawl...


----------



## wings (Apr 20, 2003)

*Bluff hehe*

Antheos rubs the bit of scruff confined on his chin. "Port Andorra ya say? Well, I might've passed through there. Why? Do I strike a resemblance to a face there?" He shrugs, and turns to look at the keg-rafts. "Shall we?"

_OOC- +6 bluff mod._


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 21, 2003)

Malthas & Malachi

(OOC:  I can't address your situation until Malthas posts...)

Antheos,

"I seem t' recall a certain..." the captain starts, but he is distracted by the scruffy boatmen.

"Hey, Cap'n!  I said, Cap'n!  We gonna move this thing anytime soon?"

"Yes.  Let's be off," Captain McCrenshaw replies.  His train of thought broken, he glances at you one last time, then boards the keg-raft.  As he turns away, you notice he is wearing a cutlass and a brace of pistols underneath his greatcoat.

Jonah,

The captain and the new shantyman, Antheos, join the keg-raft, and the boatmen shove off upriver.

Jonah & Antheos,

The river is wide and shallow, perhaps a half a mile across.  Both its banks are thickly forested.  The clumsy keg raft glides slowly upriver, propelled by the sweating boatmen, who shove it along by means of long poles.  The sun sinks lower on the horizon, but the boatmen assure that you'll arrive at the nearest plantation by nightfall.

"After nightfall," they say.  "The elves come out - uncommon savage, they are, too.  There's few folk as live t' tell the tale.  Say them elves - grugach, they call themselves - got magic o' their own.  Don't make no more noise than a cat, til they put 'n arrow through yer..."

(OOC:  Make Spot checks, please.)


----------



## wings (Apr 21, 2003)

Antheos belted up his fine coat, and made sure the yarting was most tightly strapped to him before they pushed off. He listened to the cap'n's tales of the grugach, wishing he had brought some sort of ranged weapon. He'd have to remember to look into one of those sometime. He seems to have an uncanny awareness of their surroundings, despite how he frequently looks up to the heavens.

_SPOT: 13roll + 4ranks +3mod +2feat = 22_


----------



## Xael (Apr 21, 2003)

Jonah was again shielding his eyes from the just-too-damn-bright sun, while pondering if the sunset would be a good or a bad thing to him. His eyes would be more at peace at nights, but if there were not-so-friendly elves about... 

OOC: Spot roll 5 + 2 + 2 -1 = 8


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry - I'm back from the weekend.  

Malthas grins at the man he's disarmed, and quickly sheathes Tuanna, but suddenly feels the arm around his next.  He attempts to strike back with an elbow at the man attacking him (2 bab -1 str +1 size +13 roll = 15 - if that hits it'll disrupt the grapple) to break his lock, but doesn't use any blades - tavern brawls are fun.  Tavern killings are a bit more than he's ready for.

OOC: Grapple check is 6 - Rolled 9 -3.  If I don't disrupt, he's got me.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 22, 2003)

Malthas,

Your elbow would have connected with the man's sternum, if you were a human.  Being a halfling, however, the blow connects somewhat...lower down.

The man grappling you lets out a strangled wheeze, but doggedly refuses to let go.

"I g...I g..." he tries to shout, but he is still winded from your blow.  The other Standishtowners close in, and your opponent attempts to pin you up against the bar.

(OOC:  You hit him good, but he made his Fort save, and thus didn't let go.  Make another grapple check, please.  Or, you could attempt to wriggle free from the grapple with an Escape Artist check...)

Malachi,

You see Malthas elbow his opponent in the groin, but although the Standishtowner doubles up, he refuses to let go of the halfling.  Wrestling the struggling helmsman to the bar, he attempts to pin him to the bar, while his friends close in around Malthas, cracking their fists ominously.

Nicodemus,

As you and Jean Orleau prepare to lift yet another round to your lips, you become aware of a commotion.

Peering across the room, you can see a small knot of Standishtowners closing in on a struggling halfling - you recognize him as Malthas Swifthand, the best helmsman aboard the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  A Standishtowner has him by the neck, and is attempting to pin Malthas against the bar.

You can also see Malachi shoving his way through the crowd with a combination of concern and savage joy in his eyes, trying to aid his friend.

(OOC:  You still have time to take this last drink, if you want to finish the contest.)

Jonah,

You squint into the trees, but what with the harsh, corrosive sunlight, and the shadowy trees, you see nothing.

Antheos,

Peering at the left bank of the river, you catch a glimpse of something...could it be a face?  You see the tiniest quiver of motion in the brush.

The boatmen, obviously not the quickest or sharpest-eyed of men, have apparently seen nothing, and continue to ply their punting poles with abandon.  One of them begins whistling a tune.


----------



## wings (Apr 22, 2003)

*Hrm*

Antheos shook his head and confirmed his vision, then looked away nonchalantly. "Ummm, cap'n. I'm not crazy in the sayin' of this, but I think I saw someone along the bank..." He points with his chin, and keeps an eye open.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 22, 2003)

OOC: Is the fort. save a house rule on grappling?  IIRC, any damage on the AoO disrupts the grapple.

I'll make an escape artist check - rolled a 13+4 for dex = 17


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 22, 2003)

Malachi lets out a savage bark as the clamdigger doubles over and steps on towards the struggling halfling. Hes sees Malthas twisting around in the mans grasp and uses that opportunity to  strike the man across the head with a big meaty forearm.

(ooc Looks like the Fights begun!)


----------



## kenjib (Apr 22, 2003)

Vemuz sees that the numbers are now soon to be stacked against his shipmates and so he rises and plows his way through the crowd toward them.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2003)

Nico looks to the commotion...mumbling to himself'Damned Fool Halfling, doesn't know how to relax...big chip on that lad's shoulder.' 
Looking to mr. Orleau, Nico downs his shot and then uncerimoniously pops off a Magic Missile Spell, targeting the Man holding malthas and the next nearest man, 1 Missile each 
<2 HP to the grappler, 2 to the other man>.
Yelling 'Put that Man down, lest ye feel my TRUE WRATH, you land-lubberuing Swine!' 

OoC: I got a 14 on the Fort save, then I made a <self imposed> Concentration check to get the spell off : 17. With a -4 for the second failed Fort save, I still amde the Concentration. Hopefullly these ruffians won't want any more from this (drunk) wizard, because I don't have a huge offensive arsenal.


anal spelling edit


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 23, 2003)

Malthas,

As the man wrestles you toward the bar, you see your chance, and wriggle free from his grasp.

However, notwithstanding your opponent's curses at finding himself empty-handed, his four fellows move to surround you.

Two of the clamdiggers throw wild punches at you, one so wild that he sprains his wrist on the bar behind you, but two of clamdiggers score hits, bringing bruises on your face and shoulder.

(OOC:  You took 11 subdual damage total.  Because one of the Standishtowners scored a critical miss, you gain an AoO on him.

 As to the Fort. save, that was because the attack you made was actually a regular attack - I ruled that the grappler caught you flat-footed because you were distracted with the mug-wielder at the time combat actually began, and he was behind you, thus no AoO.  But I wanted to give you a fair chance at disrupting the grapple, thus I thought the Fort save was fair enough.  In hindsight, I probably should have given you the AoO.   Sorry...
But it doesn't really make a difference - you would have been pounded anyways by the grappler's friends, even you did disrupt the grapple.)

Malachi,

The Standishtowner reels under your blow, but doesn't fall.

"Look what we have here!" he shouts to his comrades.  "Feeling uppity, are ya, ya filthy bastard of a Porc?  We'll cure ya of that soon enough..."

(OOC:  In the future, please roll your own checks, saves, rolls, etc.  I will occassionally roll them for you for the sake of expedience, but overall I prefer you to roll your own dice...)

Nicodemus,

You and Orleau toss down your final shots.  The whisky burns in your throat, and the tavern blurs and wobbles before your eyes.  None the less, you manage to slur out the incantation for a magic missile.  The two men struck look at you with pained outrage.  Then, seeing your state, they laugh.

"Look at that," one says loudly and derisively.  "Damned dwarvy charlatan can't hold his liquor, eh?"

One of them strides towards you confidently.

Antheos,

The captain, who had been napping with a pipe in his mouth, sits up.

"If it's thet stealthy, I'd probably be elves - grugach, most likely.  Well, there ain't much we can do, 'cept hope we're out of arrow range.  Here - " he hands you a loaded pistol.  "Don't shoot unless they shoot first, though."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

OoC:My next action depends upon whether there is any rope laying about in the Inn that I can spot Spot roll 19 +2 total 21- whatever Drunk negs...
If so, Nico will cast Animate Rope <Conc roll 17 woohoo!> to entangle the Sailor, otherwise he will cast Truestrike on himself and grin savagely as he draws his club...

Atrimus, meahwhile, having dealt with similar situaion in the past, and having had one enraged man once try to fling him into the fireplace...pulls Nico's Pistol from Nico's belt and aims it at the Man. If the Animate Rope doesn not work/isn't possible, Artimus fires. 
<Remember that you ruled that he can use one way back in the opening of the game, he is +2 to Hit from his Dexterity Mod.
Arti's Roll 12+2 =14>.


----------



## kenjib (Apr 23, 2003)

Vemuz' face turns red and the veins pop out of his temples as he grabs one of the four men assailing Malthas and tries to throw him headfirst into a cluster of tables and chairs.

ooc:  raging

touch attack:  5 + 8 = 13
grapple check:  7 + 8 = 15
not sure what else I might need to do for the throw or if I need to wait until next round to throw...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 23, 2003)

Malthas laughs loudly, a huge grin on his face.  He winks at both Vemuz and Malachai.  "Work out the sea kinks, lads!"

He then attempts to leap over the shoulders of one of his assailants, cartwheeling in the air to land beside Malachai (OOC: Tumble check is ... I can't find my stats, but I know I have +4 dex, and I rolled a 12, which is a 16 - should be enough to get me past w/o AoO's....)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 24, 2003)

Malthas,

The looks on your assailant's faces as you vault over their shoulders and leave them empty-handed is picture of comical dismay.

(OOC:  You still have a partial action left, I believe; if you are next to Malachi, you are in range to attack one of the Standishtowners.)

Vemuz,

Out of your peripheral vision, you see Malthas perform a fantastic sort of mid-air cartwheel, vaulting over his assailant's shoulders.  One of the Standishtowners, however, doesn't have long to wonder at the halfling's blinding agility, as your hands, one around his neck, the other around his belt, spin him around.  He stares into your bloodshot, murderous eyes, and quails, making a feeble attempt to break the grapple.

It proves unsuccessful; a simple twist and a shove send him flying, actually flying through the air, to land with a resounding crash on a table.  Glasses shatter, rum spills, and the startled patrons who had been sitting at the table leap up with surprised oaths, quickly backing away.  The table gives way under the man's weight, and he lies among the wreckage, groaning softly and attempting to rise, all the fight gone out of him.  He slowly and painfully turns his head to look at you, and begins crawling away as fast as he can.

"Bleeding barbarian!" another Standishtowner curses, swinging a chair at you.  The chair slams into your chest full force, but you barely feel it.

(OOC:  5 points of subdual damage...)

Nicodemus,

There is no rope in the tavern, not any long enough to entangle a man, anyway; the windows have no blinds, and the room is otherwise bare of cord-like objects.

Although the men see you draw your club, they are not unduly worried; they believe you to be so drunk as to be harmless.

What does worry them, however, is when Artimus draws the pistol from your belt and shoots one of them in the foot.

"Bloody ****!" One of them shouts.  "Bill!  The damned monkey shot me!"

"Ha!  Thet's a good one!" the other replies.  "Why not skewer the little beast?"

"I do b'lieve I will," the injured man grunts through teeth clenched in pain.  He draws a small belt knife, and begins limping after Artimus.

Meanwhile, at the sound of the pistol shot, the rest of tavern looks up, startled, from their drinks.  Barroom brawls are one thing, but when the pistols come out - the crew of the Espirantish ships, LA ALCURAN and SANTA CALYPSA stand up and make a hasty, reeling exit, leaving the crew of the CALYPSO'S GRACE, the opposing locals, and various patrons just trying to have a drink.

Others however, laugh at the spectacle; a monkey, now doing a little victory dance, shooting an angry drunk with a pistol far too large for it.

(OOC Bimzoole:  If you want to pipe up, now's the time...)


----------



## kenjib (Apr 24, 2003)

Vemuz spins around and snarls at the man who hit him.  His arms raise threateningly as his hands look prepared to wring the guy's neck.

"You shouldn't have done that!"

Intimidate:  6 + 8 = 14

additional free action:  Eyes of fury, will save DC 12 or shaken for a round.


----------



## wings (Apr 24, 2003)

*Nod*

Antheos nods to the captain, and tucks the pistol into his belt. He ties his hair back with a black ribbon, in a loose ponytail, and watches the forest. He lays on the raft if there is nothing he can do or try to do. He will take his eyes from the forest to look up at the skies, to try and predict the weather.

_I get +7 on knowledge(nature) checks. I'd think you want to make the check so i don't if i passed or not._


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Not to be outdone, Nico will rush up and smacks the man with his club on his next action <True Strike and all...>.
At the same time, he will yell at the top of his lungs The Watch, the Watch is here!!!' .
Nico will 'accidently' step on the Man's foot as he hits him if possible, Yes...the wounded one.
<Dwarves are vicious brutes when they've had Whiskey>


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 24, 2003)

As the standard action, I'll cast about for something that might be equivalent to a sap - if nothing is there, then just a suitable club (that might be able to do subdual sneak attacks).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 24, 2003)

Vemuz,

You glare threateningly into the eyes of your assailant, your gaze holding the weight of years of fighting, bloodshed, and privation - of weeks in an open boat under the sun, of hundreds of harpoons darted into hundreds of whales, of men struck down at your hands, of countless tavern brawls.  The eyes of a man who seen a good many of the hardships the world has to offer.

The man who hit you looks into your eyes, and pales.  Cowering in your shadow, he still brandishes the chair - but now seems to be holding in front of him with nerveless hands more as a gesture of protection rather than aggression.  He backpedals quickly.

(OOC:  your opponent failed his Will save.  He took a five-foot step out of your threatened range, and is now holding his action.)

Nicodemus,

Your club strikes home, the effects of the _True Strike_ spell more than counteracting the effects of the whiskey.  There is an audible crunch as your opponent's nose breaks.

He yelps, then he yelps again as you grind your heel into his wounded foot with shocking ferocity.

He quickly steps back, with a bloody, swollen nose, leaving a trail of blood-smeared footprints.  Recovering his wits somewhat, he steps forward purposefully and stabs at you with his belt knife.  However, his aim is off, probably because one eye is swollen shut and the other is half-blinded with blood.

His friend, seeing things turn a bit more seriously, steps in, swinging a half-empty bottle of rum, which shatters with considerable force against your head.  Rum, crimsoned with a thin stream of blood, cascade downwards, soaking you thoroughly.

(OOC:  4 points subdual damage, and 1 point real damage from the broken glass.  You did 8 points [6 from the club, and 2 more because you mangled his wounded foot] subdual damage total against the wounded Standishtowner.)

Malthas,

Casting about for a club, you see several things that could serve admirably; the leg of a chair, shattered when Vemuz, boatswain of the CALYPSO'S GRACE, hurled a Standishtowner into the nearby table, an empty bottle of rum, and a large, heavy glass mug.

However, as you cast about for a weapon, you feel a tap on your shoulder.  Turning around, you see the serving woman who you were getting cozy with earlier.  She presses a sap into your hands.

"Normally, I'd keep this myself," she says, with a flippant smile.  "But I'd hate to see them ruin that wonderful face of yours."  She kisses you lightly on the cheek, and shoves her way through the tavern customers, making her way to the bar.

Antheos,

You look at the sky.  Although it is clear for the present, there is a hint of unpleasant dampness in the air that hints at rain or fog.  There is little wind for the present, and no promise of any in the near future.

You see the captain also looking skyward.

"Clear enough," he says, then sniffs the air.  "Smells a bit damp-like, though, don't it?  I wouldn' be surprised if we got a touch o' rain or fog pretty soon."

Jonah,

Although you could not see anything in the forest, apparently Antheos did, or so he tells the Captain.  Captain McCrenshaw hands him a pistol, telling him not to shoot unless shot at, and then turns to you.

"I'd keep your pistol close at hand, Jonah," he says.  "Antheos here tells me there's somethin' watchin' us."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 24, 2003)

OOC: Lemme just say that this game just rocks.    I love it.

Malthas grins widely, and winks at the lass.  "You are truly my lucky charm, m'dear.  We'll talk later.  Get yourself clear."  Hefting the sap, he turns his attention to the man with the belt knife threatening Nico, and tries to find a clear vantage point to lay him out.

(OOC: If I can flank the man w/o getting into too many people's grasp, I'll just tumble up (if need be) and smack him with the sap.  If not, I'll use Quicker than the Eye to do a sneak attack against the anyone I can reach with a 5' step.  I rolled a 9 for either check (plus the mods which I can't find), and then a 14 + 1 to hit with the sap for 1d6? (+1d6 if they fail sense motive) -1 damage.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

OoC:Backtrack
BTW, what are Orleau and the other man who was with us doing? Running for cover, snoring on the floor? Fighting like Mad Dogs...
I guess my cry of 'Watch!' didn't distract anyone in the brawl.

IC:Artimus will throw things at the men, mugs, discarded dishes, _poo_  <he is a monkey after all...>


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 25, 2003)

Nicodemus,

(OOC:  Thought I mentioned this before; guess I didn't...
Orleau lost the drinking contest; he is now underfoot in a drunken stupor; likewise, all of the patrons of the tavern who haven't cleared out because of the brawl failed to do so because they are in a drunken slumber...Orleau's companion is nowhere to be seen, probably off somewhere with a prostitute, having lost interest when it was clear you were winning the drinking contest.  As for your cry of 'Watch! Watch!...')

Despite your shouting that the Watch is coming, the few men that hear you look up, see no Watch, and go back to fighting.  Standishtown being a not-very-civilized place, the Watch is nearly nonexistent, and is rather a joke in the town.

If this had been Sendun, or anywhere in the more civilized parts of the world, the ruse might have worked, but not here in Standishtown.

(OOC:  It was a good idea, though - it mght have worked another time, but just not this time...)


----------



## wings (Apr 25, 2003)

*Well*

Antheos nods, as if the captain spoke his thoughts exactly. "And I doubt there be wind. Any fog or rain will likely stay put until they rain themselves out, or the sun burns up the fog." He shrugs from his reclined position on the 'deck' of the raft. "I'm sure as long as it ain't rainin' arrows we should be alright.."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2003)

OoCOnt forget Artimus throwing mugs,dishes,poo...


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 25, 2003)

Malachi is enjoying the workout as he swings big clubbing blows with his fists and forearms. He sticks close to Malthas making sure the halfling doesn't get into too much difficulty and also relying on his little freind for aid should he himself need it.

"Calypso fo'gife us" he grins toothily as he thrusts his palm into the face of another clamdigger....


----------



## Xael (Apr 25, 2003)

Jonah nodded to the captain and returned to his thoughts, deciding that he couldn't really do anything else.

_*So, now it's *both* the sun and the elves...*_


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 25, 2003)

Malthas,

Seeing Nicodemus clubbed with a bottle, you tumble over a chair, under a table, past a clamdigger's grasp, and end up behind the wounded clamdigger.

He turns around far too late; your sap catches him at the base of the skull with violence remarkable for someone of your stature.  He reels groggily.

There is a moment's pause, just long enough for you to look around for another target, before you feel a blow and a sharp slashing pain to your scalp.  Warm blood flows down the side of your head.

The wounded clamdigger's fellow steps backwards from you.  In his hand is the instrument that struck you - a broken bottle.

(OOC:  You did 8 points subdual damage to the wounded clamdigger, and took 5 points of subdual damage from the other Standishtowner.  You and Nicodemus now flank the Standishtowner that attacked you, with all the usual benefits; the other Standishtowner, the one you bludgeoned, is temporarily out of action.)

Nicodemus,

You and your opponent both step back to gather yourselves for another blow when you see the helmsman of the CALYPSO'S GRACE, Malthas, tumble over a chair with remarkable activity and bludgeon your opponent with a sap.  He reels groggily backwards.

An instant later, however, the wounded clamdigger's fellow steps in and slams his broken bottle over the head of the halfling, sending a trickle of blood down the side of the pilot's face.

Artimus flings a dish, which shatters against the temple of Malthas's assailant.

(OOC:  You and Malthas now flank the Standishtowner, giving all the usual benefits; the wounded clamdigger is out of action for now.)

Malachi,

You feel the nose of one of the Standishtowners break under your fist with loud crunch, and he quickly steps back.  However, the other two Standishtowners are on either side of you; one of them strikes a glancing blow off of your shoulder with a chair leg, while the other leaps on you, attempting to grapple you, his hands reaching for your throat.

(OOC:  You inflicted 5 points of subdual damage on the broken-nosed clamdigger; you took 3 points of subdual damage from teh Standishtowner on your left, while the one on the right has attempted to grapple you.  Make a grapple check and an attack roll.  If you damage the prospective grappler [this is an AoO], then the grapple is disrupted.  A grapple check modifier is STR bonus + BaB + 0 for being medium sized.)


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 25, 2003)

Malthas shakes his head, tossing a bit of blood on his assailant.

"Mind the head, lad.  It's where I keep my important bits."

He then attempts to smack the man he and Nico flank on the back of the head to knock him out (12+2 for my attack), then tumbles around to stand beside Nico, and asks "You a'right, Sir Mage?" (Tumble of 10 + 6 rolled).


----------



## kenjib (Apr 26, 2003)

Vemuz tries to take advantage of the hesitation to grab the chair from his hands.

Disarm check:  1   + 8 = 9

If successful (unlikely, I know, with that roll!), he swings it at the largest brute he can find nearby, then quickly hands the chair back to the sailor that he took it from and turns away as if he wasn't involved.

Attack roll:  8 + 8 = 16
Bluff:  14 + 2 = 16


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

Nico snarls with drunken Rage 'How dare ye lay weapon ta my Mate, you son of a Whore!' 
Nico thought briefly that he had known plenty of good men whose Mum's been Whores, but still, he hoped the insult was insulting enough.

Swinging his club again <Roll 7,+2 flank,+3=12...er...>, Nico yells bac 'I'm fine, my friend. And Yourself?'


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 27, 2003)

Malachi barely notices the strike of the chair leg his attention instead taken by the man hanging off shoulder. He roars as he grabs at the grapplers hair in order to yank him off and slam his head into the bar...

(ooc Grapple 19+ Attack 10+ 
*sorry haven't got my stats. They're on my other comp and I can't find us in the Rogues Gallery...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 28, 2003)

Vemuz,

With a roar, you throw your impressive bulk at the man before you in a vicious lunge.

However, despite his fright, the man sees your intent, and swings the chair with all his might.  This time, you feel the pain - a crushing impact on your elbow; your forearm goes numb for a few seconds.  Feeling, and a stabbing pain with it, returns as you recover from your lunge, empty handed.

The man with the chair quickly retreats before you.

(OOC:  Ooh, bad luck; not only did you fail the disarm check, but the AoO you provoked was a crit - 15 points of damage.  I ruled that because you were reaching for the chair at the time, most of the damage was inflicted on your arm.  Using the variant rules from the DMG for damage applied to specific limbs, your dominant arm is broken.  -2 to attack rolls and STR checks.  Better luck next time...

Damage tally: 20 points subdual so far...)

Malthas,

The bottle wielder, seeing Nicodemus's reeling strike, easily knocks it away.  However, in doing so, he opens himself up to a sneak attack by you.  This time, your sap meets the back of skull in exactly the right place.  Staggered, the Standishtowner stumbles out of your reach to collect his wits.

And the same time, you hear a whistling noise close by your ear; the wounded Standishtowner has recovered his courage and darted back into the fray.  The whistling noise was his fist, passing close enough by your ear to ruffle your hair.

(OOC: You inflicted 11 points of subdual damage on the Standishtowner.)

Nicodemus,

The Standishtowner had been vacillating as to who to hit, but upon hearing you cast doubt upon his heritage, he turns to you in time to avoid your spirited, but drunken, blow.

"Fancy words from a hairy tarbucket who drinks with Half-Porc - Urk!"  His insult is cut short as Malthas's sap meets the base of his skull, enough to send him reeling like a landsman in a gale.  Clutching the back of his head, he steps back out of range to gather his wits.

At the same time, you see the wounded Standishtowner re-enter the fray, his fist just missing Malthas.

Malachi,

Grabbing your assailant by the hair, you swing him in an impressive arc, which is cut short by the bar.  You keep a firm grip on your assailant's hair, but his fellows are all over you.

A pair of blows to heavy open up your lip and send a stream of blood down your chin, but you doggedly retain your grip on the third Standishtowner.

(OOC:  You inflicted 6 points subdual on the Standishtowner.  You know have him in a grapple; you can either pin him, holding him immobile for one round, or you can throttle him, inflicting 1d3+STR every round you keep a hold on him.

The other Standishtowners inflicted 9 points total of subdual damage on you.)


----------



## kenjib (Apr 28, 2003)

Vemuz roars angrily as he grabs a table and tries to toss it on top of the man who just hit him.  If anyone else happens to end up under the table when it happens, oh well...

ranged attack:  17 + 5 = 22

EDIT:  Don't know damage of a table, but str bonus is +5


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

Nicodemus, fuelled by the Whiskey and incensed at this Pig's attack on another of his Mates, swings at the man with a Vengeance.

<Roll 14+3+ any possible Flank Mods... Damage is 2 big whopping points if he hits>

Artimus shifts his attack to this new assailant

<Woohoo roll 16+2=18. WHatever damage Arti's mug/playe/poo inflicts is up t you  >


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 28, 2003)

Malthas grins again as the fist passes by his head.  "Here, lad.  You big oafs cannae adjust for our 'eight so well, can ya?"  (Malthas' speech seems to be slipping a bit into a rougher accent than he usually has).  He again twirls across the battlefield (tumble roll 6+10=16) to come to rest next to the man that Malachai has pinned and darts in to take a shot at his head while the big Half-Orc keeps him down.  It seems like they have definately done this maneuver before. (Attack roll 14+2=16, he's denied dex for me).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Apr 30, 2003)

(OOC All:  Sorry about not posting yesterday...I was quite distracted by personal matters...)

Vemuz,

Your opponent steps back, with a look of abject terror as you lift up one of the large, heavy tables, hoisting it over your head, your arms bulging...

Your broken arm screams in agony as your force it into action, but the adrenaline hammering through your veins drowns the cries of your mangled limb to a distant whisper, which shove out of your consciousness.  Pain?  What do you care for pain?  You are Vemuz, the Thrice-born, descendant of Kazan the Red.  You lived when your boat-mates died; you saw more pain in a few years of the inland wars than most men see in a lifetime.

Your broken arm, with a force that many healthy limbs couldn't match, sends the table through the air in a graceful arc, squashing the unfortunate Standishtowner underneath it.  Only a hand and a pair of legs protrude from the underside of the upturned table.  The Standishtowner is, if not dead of a massive head wound, at least out of action for a good long while.

Malthas,

With an almost scientific blow, you bring your sap downwards, into the nose of the Standishtowner that Malachi is holding in his grasp.  The Standishtowner goes limp for a second or two, bleeding heavily from his now broken nose.  However, he is obviously not done for yet, and resumes his struggles.

At the same time, by some obscure instinct, you duck your head slightly, and a Standishtown fist once again passes over it.  You turn around and see that you face a more or less uninjured Standishtowner.

(OOC:  You inflicted 11 subdual damage on the Standishtowner...)

Malachi,

You hold the wriggling Standishtowner down as Malthas's sap breaks the man's nose with amazing accuracy.  He goes limp in your grasp for a few seconds, but he is soon up and struggling again.

At the same time, you weave your head to the left in time to avoid a blow from the other Standishtowner.

(OOC:  You still have the broken-nosed Standishtowner grappled; you can either keep pinning him, or, with a successful grapple check, throttle him for 1d3 + STR bonus subdual damage...)

Nicodemus,

Your club only grazes the wounded Standishtowner's chest, doing very little harm, but putting him off balance enough that he dodges backwards, his head meeting yet another plate hurled by Artimus.

He reels forward again, then slides to the floor, mumbling incoherently.

At the same time, Malthas's former assailant turns on you, swinging his broken bottle.  He misses horribly, however, failing to account for a drunken wobble on your part as he attacks you.

Antheos & Jonah,

You see no more sign of grugach, but about half an hour later, the fog that Antheos and the Captain predicted comes to pass, rolling down the corridor formed by the forested river banks like a thick woolen blanket.

The boatmen, for the first time, look perturbed, and each stares at the other.  Clearly, they want to go back, but Captain McCrenshaw coughs significantly, and shifts his bulging purse to where it can be seen more easily by the boatmen.  With sighs of resignation, they lean on the their poles once more, and drive the keg raft cautiously forward into the fog.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2003)

Nico turns his attention to this new enemy, smacking him with his club, though the blow misses
<rolled a 6..grr!>

Artimus flings a heavy tankard at the new Assailant as well

<Artimus rolled a '19',+2=21. Damage as per your decision>

'That'll learn 'Im Arti, M'Lad!' 
The Wizard pauses to grin at his Familiar, who is capering about , his tri-cornered hat bobbing on his head precariously.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 30, 2003)

Malthas sighs.  As he turns his attention to the man now standing before him, he speaks in a quite reasonable tone.

"Look, friend.  We don't want any further trouble.  Just take your friends and go a....*crunch*"

His sap streaks out, hopefully catching the man completely unawares.

OOC:
Quicker than the Eye Bluff roll of 6+10=16
Attack roll of 20+2.  
Confirmation of 14+2=16.


----------



## Tonguez (May 1, 2003)

(throttle? - this is a bar fight, Malachi doesn't want to hurt him)

Malachi swaying left decides that he3's had enough of grappling this man and instead decides to throw him. With his hair still tight in his grasp he swings about in an circle and then lets the clamdigger go

Rolls Grapple 18+ Attack 19+ that should do it


----------



## kenjib (May 1, 2003)

Vemuz quickly moves to plonk his fist down on top of the head of the man who has the broken bottle.

Attack:  6 + 8 = 14

Requires DC 12 will save to take an AOO on me (feat).


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 2, 2003)

Vemuz,

The bottle wielder, struck first by your fist & then by a tankard thrown by Mr. Arfaliunium's pet monkey, hits the ground hard; he picks himself up, but seeing his friend unconscious on the floor, he throws down his bottle and beats a hasty retreat, whining platitudes.

Malachi,

Taking a page out of Vemuz's book, you swing the Standishtowner around by the hair and let go.

Although your throw is not quite as impressive as Vemuz's, the clamdigger is still propelled a good few feet, once again colliding violently with the bar.  Nursing a black eye, the Standishtowner begins to pick himself up again.

At the same time, a Standishtown hand grabs you shoulder, spins you around, and belts you across the face, a grazing blow but nonetheless painful as it clips your nose.

Out of the corner of your eye, you see Malthas bring down his opponent with a well-aimed blow to the neck.

(OOC:  You inflicted 5 points of subdual damage against the man you threw.  You took 5 points subdual from the other Standishtowner.)

Malthas,

The DiSaalin Feint, a move you learned in the Flashing Blades, was originally intended for the rapier and main gauche.  Nonetheless, you catch the man completely off guard as you lunge left, feinting with the fist of your off hand, and deliver a crushing blow to the Standishtowner's solar plexus.

Stunned and unable to breathe, the Standishtowner doubles up, red-faced, and hits the deck with a report like a falling colossus; he won't be regaining his feet any time soon.


----------



## dead_radish (May 2, 2003)

Malthas grins happily, and spies Malachai standing amidst unconcious bodies, save for the one that refuses to fall down.  He leaps up on the bar, being careful not to spill any more drinks as he does, and saunters over to the man engaging Malachai.  Once again seeing the man distracted....

(OOC: Tumble roll of 5+10=15, Attack roll of 2+2=4.  Hmmph.)


----------



## kenjib (May 3, 2003)

Vemuz turns toward Malachi's assailant, but remembers at the last moment that Malachi can more than hold his own.  Vemuz look around the room to see if anyone is threatening him.  Should anyone move against him, he will respond with a fist across the jaw.


----------



## Tonguez (May 4, 2003)

"eerg!" Malachi growls at the stinging of his nose his tusk now revealed and gleaming. He makes a grab at his attackers head hoping to hold it still so Malthas doesn't miss his next shot or else setting the clamdigger up for a Porc forehead to the nose...

(Intimidate 16+ Grapple 19+ Attack 16+)


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 4, 2003)

Malthas,

Although you manage to not spill any of few unspilled drinks left on the bar, your swing is uncharacteristically clumsy, and the Standishtowner easily ducks the blow.

Malachi, however, grabs the man by the shoulders, drags him off his feet, and crushes the man's nose with his forehead.  

Malachi,

The Standishtowner easily ducks an uncharacteristically clumsy swing by Malthas, but he cannot avoid your grappling arms; he could easily have struck you as you lunge at him, but obviously frightened, he instead tries to escape.

He isn't quick enough; you grab him by the shoulders, ignoring his feeble attempt to break your hold, and snap your forehead down into his face, crushing his nose and producing two spectacular black eyes.

Vemuz,

By now, everyone has seen your fearsome prowess; even with a broken arm, no one dares come forward.  Several men, with the look of locals about them, slink out of the door, cowed by your threatening aspect.

Out of the corner of your eye, you see Malachi grab a Standishtowner by the shoulders and snap his forehead into the man's face with fairly impressive violence, easily breaking his nose and blacking his eyes.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

As the situation seems under control, Nico will pause, bleary eyed and think for a moment...
Looking under the Table, _Mr. Arfalinium_ will bellow Mr. Orleau! Present Yourself!' 
At the drunken moans and <possible> snores that answer him, Nico will grab the drunken Jean Orleau and make for the door, scooping up the wagers and bottle of Whiskey as he goes.
Looking back, Nico will yell at Artimus 'Come on, ye scallywag!' 

OoC:I assume that my 13 STR is sufficient to carry the man? I just thought of another cool use fr tenser's Floating Disk...'drunk retrieval'. D Also, if the fight is stillunder way, I will continue to attack instead, doing the above actions when I get a chance instead.


----------



## kenjib (May 5, 2003)

Vemuz grabs a mug from the top of the bar and takes a drink.


----------



## dead_radish (May 5, 2003)

Malthas looks around, and (assuming) seeing the fight to be pretty much dying down, he takes a last smack at the man Malachai is holding (11+2) and then peers around to see if his barmaid is still around, or if she has fled the bar.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 6, 2003)

Nicodemus,

Orleau, huddled under the table and clutching an empty whiskey bottle, groans and peers cloudily up at you.

"P...p...rresen' an...an...an' ssso...b-b'r" he mumbles.

You and Artimus head out of the tavern, looking for more hospitable lodging, with Orleau lying incapacitated on the magical stretcher, mumbling some snatches of song.

Malthas,

The man, attempting to rise, slides to floor when you strike him.  As you look around for the bar-maid, you feel a light touch on your arm.

It is the bar maid, standing on the other side of the bar, looking rather dishevelled, but still wearing that familiar rakish grin.

"Oh, poor you," she says, placing her hand lightly on your bruised and bleeding cheek.  "I hope they haven't ruined that wonderful face.  Shall I kiss it and make better?"


----------



## Tonguez (May 6, 2003)

"HAHAHA!" Malachi chortles gleefully as the wonton barmaid once more appears at Malthas' arm 

"yol be bless't  t'naight Malthas" he grins "bot dhe rest'us bes' be gettin' back t' dhe ship afore dhe authoritees com.
Ah no wont t' be facin' no jailhaus!"


----------



## dead_radish (May 6, 2003)

Malthas grins, and slides his arm around the barmaid.  'Indeed, my fair lady luck.  i fear it could take many hours of kisses to repair all the damage done...."

He nods at Malachai.  "But perhaps a place without so much," he gestures to the bodies littering the tavern, "detrius would be more hospitable, hmmm?"


----------



## kenjib (May 6, 2003)

Vemuz nods at Malachi as he turns to walk out the door, holding his broken arm.

OOC:  Is there a ship's surgeon?


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 7, 2003)

Vemuz,

(OOC: Yes, there is a ship's surgeon...)

Malthas,

The serving-woman presses closer to you and surveys the wrecked common room.

"Indeed," she says, her voice gaining a husky edge to it.  "I know of a nice, cozy place just across the street..."


----------



## Tonguez (May 7, 2003)

Malachi gives the halfling lass a parting grin - all tusks and bruises at the moment - before following Vemuz out the door and heading back down to the ship.

He breathes deep awondering what the good captain is going to say - not yet a single day in port and already his crews - and worse his officers - are in a bar fight and gaining a reputation!

"Ah Lady blessem!" he chortles as he catches up to the Swordfisher


----------



## dead_radish (May 7, 2003)

Malthas smiles.  "As long as you don't plan to rob me and leave me for the crows, m'dear."  He winks, and gives her a quick pinch, taking any sting out of the words.  'Lead on, m'lass."

OOC: I'll survey the place she's taking us to be sure it doesn't seem to be a setup, and will keep an eye on Tuanna once we're in.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Nico leads the unconcious Orleau, upon the Arcane stretcher, back to the Ship <ignoring the looks of any who stop to gawk at the spectacle>.
Stepping up the gangplank, Nico calls for sailors to help Orleau to his bunk/hammock, while he goes below to his Quarters.

Arti scampers up the rigging to sit in _his_ Crow's Nest for an hour or so before falling asleep, a pilfered bottle of beer from the Tavern to be handed to whoever is on Watch.


----------



## kenjib (May 7, 2003)

Vemuz strides aboard the ship and heads below deck to look for the ship surgeon.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 8, 2003)

Malachi,

You, Mr. Thrice-born, Mr. Arfaliunium, and the seaman Jean Orleau return to the ship.  Mr. Lang, keeping an anchor watch on deck, surveys you incredulously.

"What's this?" he says, in a sharp voice.  His baleful gaze wanders over the boatswain, the Ship's Mage, and the able-seaman, before settling on the most senior officer in the group - you.

"Mr. Legba," he snaps, a note of anger readily apparently in his voice.  "_Mr._ Legba, what is the meaning of this?  Have you and this sorry lot been brawling like a bunch of...of common ruffians?"

Vemuz,

Upon reaching the ship, Mr. Lang's angry face greets you and the rest.

"What is meaning of this?" he snaps at Malachi, surveying you, Nicodemus, and the seaman Orleau with a baleful glare.

Nicodemus,

Upon reaching the ship, you are accosted by an angry Mr. Lang.

"What is meaning of this, Mr. Legba?" he snaps.  "Have you sory lot been brawling?"

Orleau's mates, meanwhile, carry him down to his bunk.

Malthas,

The "cozy little place" that the bar maid had in mind doesn't appear to be a set-up.  It is a fairly typical boardinghouse, somewhat plain, and more or less clean.  A few sleepy sailors are apparent, lounging on chairs and benches around a fireplace.

The landlady, robust, red-faced woman, appears in a moment, carrying a broom.

"You'll be wantin' a room, I suppose?" she asks briskly, peering down at the two of you.

"I've heard," the barmaid says softly, her lips close to your ear.  "That the beds here are the softest this side of the Sunset Sea..."

Antheos & Jonah,

For what seems like hours, the keg-raft pushes on through the fog.  It is still, almost unnaturally so, inside the thick white mist; sound carries and echoes strangely.  The soft splashing of the boatmen's quants are the only accompaniment to the silence.

"It's gettin' a bit dark," Captain McCrenshaw comments.  "We might have t' spend a night in thet forest over there."

(OOC:  Listen & Spot checks, please.)


----------



## kenjib (May 8, 2003)

Vemuz stands silently, leaving his arm to hang loose so that Mr. Lang can not tell that anything is wrong with it.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 9, 2003)

(OOC All:  Taking this back to the top; I can't make my DM Post until at least Malachi and Malthas post, and I'd prefer to let Antheos and Jonah make theirs too, before replying...)


----------



## Xael (May 9, 2003)

Jonah stirs at the mention of spending nigh in the forest and turns his head to look at the captain. "That's not very safe, isn't it?"

_*At least they can't shoot us with bows then. Now if the fact that they have to come close is a good or a bad thing...*_

OOC: 
Spot check: roll 10 + 4 = 14. 
Listen check: roll 7 + 4 = 11.


----------



## dead_radish (May 9, 2003)

Malthas smiles gallantly.  "Well then lead on, m'lady.  Such a claim surely deserves the most rigorous of investigations...."


----------



## Tonguez (May 10, 2003)

"We haf been Mr Lang" Malachi replies to the First Mate whilst keeping his eyes downcast guiltily 

"Ah'll take dhe full 'sponsibility fer what w'dun" he continues "an' ask dhe Capitan an' dhe Lady fer f'rgivenuss"

He looks up at the face of the other man, he knew that they would be in trouble for the barfight he only hopes the captains forgiveness will be as grreat as his fairness...


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 11, 2003)

Malachi, Vemuz, Nicodemus, et al,

"I see," Mr. Lang says, coldly.  Then, he suddenly explodes.  "What were you thinking?  You, all of you officers, brawling like...like...foremast Jacks?  What kind of an example are you setting for the men?  How do you think this will affect discipline, if the crew knows even their officers are getting themselves into bar-fights?  By Davy Jones' locker, sir, you are damned lucky this ship does not practice Naval discipline.  Were I the captain, I would rig the grating now, and give you all a few more scars!"

He takes a deep breath, and continues, calmer now:

"Fortunately for all of you, the captain is away upriver, buying cargo; he will not return for several days.  In the meantime, your shore leave is stopped.  Not a single man Jack of you is to leave this ship without permission from me, d'you understand?  Mr. Legba, I must speak with you in private.  The rest of you, get yourselves to the surgeon; you are lucky she has more sense than you.  Mind you, that is not much to boast of; that capstan bar, there, has more sense than the lot of you."

He goes into his cabin, gesturing for Malachi to follow.

Malthas,

The bar maid gives you a wicked grin and leads you up the stairs.

"Not that I'm promising anything, mind," she says warningly, but still wearing that familiar brazen smile.

Jonah,

Try as you might, your eyes cannot pierce the thick fog, and in the miasma, sound plays tricks on your ears; all you can hear is the splash of the boatmen's punting-poles.

"Aye, it would be dangerous," Captain McCrenshaw says.  "Still, we can't have our boatmen fallin' asleep on us, can we?  We've got four pistols an' various other weapons between us; we can keep a good watch..."


----------



## Tonguez (May 11, 2003)

Malachi looks across at the others relieved that they've been lucky enough to sign on to the Calypo's Grace and its fine captain.

His face is set but his eyes glisten with a spark of mischief '_twas a good fight_' the Half-orc thinks to himself as he follows Mr Lang into the cabin

and silently waits...


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

Nicodemus waits until the Windbag finishes his spiel.
After listening to what Mr. Lang has to say Nico retorts
Afore ye go off dolling out Punishments, Mr. Lang, be advised that what went on wasn't exactly what you may be a-thinkin'...I fer one had finished buying Ship's Supplies for my Lab, had delivered 'em here and returned fer a Pint. What do I see, when Mr Orleau <who wasn't in any fight, cept with a cup o' whiskey a bit too big fer his liver> and I set to trying to finish said Whiskey bottle, gentlemanlike, but some Standishtowners brandishin knives, broke bottles and clubs at my Mates here. Now let me make somethi Deadly Clear here, Mr. Lang. I swung me billyclub at a few Townies to get em off me Mates, and that's a fact. but i was not involved in any Fight, as you seem ta Think, because. Nico steps back, casting Alter Self, giving himself wicked claws, fangs and some spiraling Horns for good measure, 'When I Fight, I don't do it with a club, Sir, but with my Arts, and were that the case, there'd be more'n a few dead Townies right now, and that's all I have te say to ye, Good Night.' Nico nods, doffs his cap to Mr Lang <Artimus doffs his cap too, since he feels a bit sheepish about all the plates he threw> and heads below decks to have a good Sleep.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 12, 2003)

Nicodemus,

Mr. Lang eyes you frigidly for a moment or two, then turns smartly on his heel, Navy-fashion, and walks into his cabin.

Malachi,

Mr. Lang's cabin is small and plain.  A desk of rough, unfinished wood stands in one corner, a bunk with a plain white sheet in the other.  A small, brass-bound seachest, chipped and splintered at the edges from years of ill-usage, is tucked away under the bunk.

Mr. Lang closes the door and turns to you.

"Mr. Legba, the reason I called you in here is that all of us - and you in particular - are in a precarious situation in this port.  You have seen, surely, that slave-labor is the basis of the economy here; orcish slaves run the tobacco plantations and do all the menial work here.  

The locals here do not merely look down upon orcs, they hate them, particularly free orcs.  You have some human blood in you, I believe, and that only makes you even more of a loathsome object to these clamdiggers.  They will assume as a matter of course that...the...er...circumstances of your conception, shall we say, were not entirely, well...consensual.  Add to that that not only are you a free half-orc, you are furthermore the officer in charge of navigation on a deepwater merchantman, and thus far more successful than these longshore tavern-snakes, and also, furthermore, that, when set upon, you defended yourself vigorously - to judge by your injuries - and they will hate you.  I fear that you would be in great danger of being lynched, or at least assaulted, should you leave the ship, particularly after nightfall.  Furthermore, the men who assaulted you may even bring charges against you; and you would not stand a chance against the prejudiced jury that you would face in such a situation; undoubtedly their sentence would far outweigh what harm was done."

He pauses.

"I have great respect for you, Mr. Legba, and I know you as a competent officer.  Thus, I am not making an order - I am making a request to a fellow officer; for your own sake, I beg you to keep a low profile and stay as far away from the locals as you can.  I would not like to see you at the mercy of a lynch mob, Mr. Legba.  That will be all."


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

Nico went into his cabin, rubbibg a bruise or two, thinking about the ruckus that had just occurred on deck.
Mr Lang wasn't a bad sort, Hells, Nico had served on a few ships where theofficers were downright Vicious when it cam to punishents. No, Lang was a good man, just one used to the 'Proper Manner' of doing things.
Noting a cordial  'Mr Nicodemus Arfalinium respectfully requests Mr Lang join him for Tea and Cookies at 9am,so that Mr. Arfalinium can properly apologize for any harsh words and misconduct happening on the evening prior.'  on a Note, Nico hands the Note to Artimus, telling the Monkey, 'Deliver this to Mr. Lang, use the porthole. And make sure ya wake me at half past 8,put the kettle on at quarter to nine and don't eat all the Cookies, Mind Ye. I'm fer bed, and I'll see Ye in the morning Arti.'  Nico smiles at the little Howler and crawls into his bed, snoring almost instantly.


----------



## kenjib (May 12, 2003)

Vemuz, sullen, heads toward the surgeon to have her look at his arm.


----------



## Tonguez (May 12, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *"I have great respect for you, Mr. Legba, and I know you as a competent officer.  Thus, I am not making an order - I am making a request to a fellow officer; for your own sake, I beg you to keep a low profile and stay as far away from the locals as you can.  I would not like to see you at the mercy of a lynch mob, Mr. Legba.  That will be all." *




The Half-orc snarls at the mention of orc enslavement here in standishtown but as Mr Lang continues Malachi's face softens and takes on a look of Melancholy.

His eyes glisten touched by the sentiment in the First Mates words and he looks ready to say something but stops before the words come out and simply nods in typical stoic fashion

"T'ank yal sar." he replies simply and sincerely  "Ah w'll stop aboard ship f'nowon wit' dhe kompany o' dhe Lady Calypso."

He turns to go but looks back over his shoulder before exiting the door 
"T'ank ya sar" he says again....


----------



## dead_radish (May 13, 2003)

Malthas winks again.  "Oh, no, of course m'lady.  I would not dream to impune your virtue in such a manner, to suggest such a thing.  But perhaps we could see the room, that I might impune you in private?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 16, 2003)

Vemuz,

The surgeon is a tiny, quiet sea elf; she rarely talks to anyone, and you saw her on deck just once since clearing Hullish waters.

"That's a bad break you have there," she says softly, as she splints the broken limb.  "Right below the elbow...don't use this arm much if you can avoid it, for a few weeks at the least."

Malthas,

The bar maid gives no reply but a wink this time, and leads you into the nearet unoccupied room.

Within moments, you feel for yourself that her words as to the softness of the beds here were not idle boasting.

Jonah and Antheos,

The keg raft continues to nose its way slowly upriver through the fog.  However, the boatmen are visibly tired - they carry their punting-poles now as though they were made of lead.

"This settles it," Captain McCrenshaw says.  "Boatmen, take this contraption inshore; we'll have t' spend th' night here."

The boatmen protest, but the captain reassures them.

"Don' worry lads, we're well armed, an' us sailor types know how t' stand a sharp-eyed watch."

Won over, at least on the outside, the boatmen bring the keg raft inshore at the nearest convenient clearing.

It is still foggy.  All you can see of the forest are vague impressions of trees and tangled shrubbery silhouetted in the mist and twilight shadows.  Captain McCrenshaw takes his powder-flask and cartridge case and covers them with his boat cloak to keep the damp out.  The three boatmen also have muskets with them.

"Alright," says the captain.  "Meself an' Mr. Jonah here, we'll take th' first watch.  Antheos, you an' the boatmen c'n have the second.  May Calypso watch over us all..."

Somewhere out in the trackless forests, a wolf howls.


----------



## kenjib (May 18, 2003)

"Hmmm..."  Vemuz looks at the splint on his arm, feeling the weight as if evaluating the balance of a new weapon.  "Don't tell anyone."  He leaves the cabin and heads to his bunk to sleep.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 19, 2003)

Jonah,

Captain McCrenshaw produces flint and tinder and, after a good many false starts, manages to light a fairly pathetic little fire from the damp wood lying around.

You sit, back to back, watching the forest just outside of the ring of firelight.

"How're y'r night eyes, Mr. Jonah?" asks the captain after a half-hour's silence.

(OOC:  Spot & Listen check, please...)


----------



## dead_radish (May 20, 2003)

OOC: Just lemme know when I'm back in the action.

Errr, you know what I mean.


----------



## Xael (May 20, 2003)

Jonah stirs at the sudden break of silence. "Better that at day at least, Mr. McCrenshaw, but I'm more used to reading than keeping watch.", he says while giving the forest a quick glance.

OOC: Spot check roll: 1 + 4 = 5
Listen check roll: 20 + 4 = 24

My dice are weird...


----------



## wings (May 22, 2003)

*Arinth*

Knows how to sleep like a sailor. He is asleep a few moments after laying down, but seems to sleep lightly, easily woken up.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 23, 2003)

Jonah,

The fog continues to curl around you as you sit by the fire, examining the woods, which seem practically daylight to your drow eyes.  You see nothing as of yet; however...

Your sharp ears catch the noise of a snapping twig, somewhere in the forest, about 100 yards away from the fire and to your left.

Captain McCrenshaw seems to have heard something, but does not know where the sound originates from.

"Mr. Jonah," he whispers urgently.  "Did y' hear that?  Might be perfectly harmless, might not be...did y' catch where it came from?"

Somewhere in the fog, you hear that confounded wolf howl again; it is answered by yet another, somewhere in the foggy wood, and closer than the last.

(OOC:  Spot and listen checks again...)


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

Nico snores really loudly, and Artimus fiddles about with the Lab....


----------



## Xael (May 23, 2003)

"Somewhere from there...", Jonah says while pointing the direction to the captain and getting to his feet. He tries to see if anything moves in the forest.

OOC: Spot: 12 + 4 = 16
Listen: 14 + 4 = 18


----------



## Tonguez (May 24, 2003)

Malachi returned to his cabin his face solemn and his mind on the Lady. 
He knew it was by her grace that he had been pulled from the waves and had come so far from his origin. 

'_Why must it be so_' he asked silently of the goddess '_why must I be no more than an Porc in the eyes of others, why must my people be cursed as slaves - what is it that we we're created less! Please sweet Lady I do not understand..._'

Alone in his cabin he bowed down his head and prayed


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 24, 2003)

Jonah,

Captain McCrenshaw gets to his feet as well & checks the priming of his pistols.

"I'd best wake up our friends," he says, nudging Antheos and the boatmen with his foot.  "If y' see somethin' out there, shoot it - by all accounts, th' elves don't wait ter ask questions..."

Meanwhile, whatever is out there in the woods remains hidden from view, even to your eyes, but you hear another twig crackle, and what sounds like a whispered curse in what could be garbled dialect of your native language.

After a few silent moments, you hear a wolf's howl, quickly answered by another and then another, all seemingly converging on your camp.

Antheos,

You feel a seaboot nudging you hard in the ribs.

"Wake up, Antheos," it is the Captain's voice, in a hoarse whisper.  "There's something in th' woods right next to our camp, and th' nearest friendly bein's sixty miles downriver."

Malachi,

Your plea to the Lady for Her guidance is not answered in tangible words; but for a moment, the roaring of surf echoes in your ears, although the CALYPSO'S GRACE is anchored in a quiet harbor.  A wind rustles through the cabin, and the pages of your prayerbook begin turning.  

In a few moments, the wind dies, and the pages of the book stop turning.  But your eye catches the first paragraph on the page.

_Though I am laden down with the cares and troubles of this world, as the dead sailor is weighted with chain, still the waves have no hold of me.  For the Lady Calypso buoys me up with Her love, and I do not drown.  For storms rage and seas break, the Lady is my ship, and she will not let me sink, nor let the dark deeps take hold of me..._


----------



## Xael (May 24, 2003)

Jonah continues to watch the forest around them. He also takes a single bullet from his pouch. "There's definetly somebody there...", he whispers.

OOC: How dark is the forest really? (=Is it dark enough to require darkvision or low-light vision to see...)

Spot: 15 + 4 = 19
Listen 8 + 4 = 12


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 26, 2003)

Jonah,

Although your eyes can see perfectly in mere darkness, they cannot penetrate the thick mist that blankets the area.  However, in a few moments, your luck changes; a sudden breath of wind, gone as quickly as it arrived, stirs the fog like thick soup and for an instant, you can see a shadowy figure lurking ahead, half-concealed in some underbrush.

At the same time, your opponent sees you; he raises his bow, an an arrow already notched to the string.

(OOC:  Okay, roll initiative; usually I will just take care of such details myself, but this is a Dramatic Moment(tm)...he who wins initiative gets off the first shot, but that goes without saying...also, to speed things up, roll an attack roll, too.

Also, here's the deal...beyond the firelight, you need low-light vision at least, and even then, you are at a -2 penalty.  However, since you have darkvision, you suffer no penalty from the darkness.  Your vision is, however, hampered by the fog [75% concealment for all concerned...])


----------



## Xael (May 26, 2003)

"See 'em..."

OOC: Initiative: 3 + 3 = *6*
Attack (if Jonah is still standing when it's his turn...): 2 + 3 = *5*


----------



## wings (May 26, 2003)

*Up*

Antheos sits up with the boot to his ribs. Waking up after the action, he rubs his eyes open, and slides to his knees, finding the pistol and cocking the hammer back. He strained his eyes, but couldn't see anything. He prepares a spell in his mind.

(Ill just wait and enter combat at the top next round, is that okay? take the refocus or whatever.)


----------



## Tonguez (May 27, 2003)

"_She i' mey re-fuge frm dhe Storm, an' mey 'arbour res'.
Dhough 'igh waves be't 'pon our bow we rise up-on its cres'
an' dhrough the 'igh seas de'p and dark
dhrough squall' an' weywerd sky. 
She ke'p ous safe wit'in 'er arms 
an' comfort' us wit' er caress_"

Grinning joyously his cheeks wet with tears the happy Half-orc priests rises up and sings the hymn in praise of his goddess who has heard his words and answered his prayer.

He sings at the top of his voice and it echoes out beyond his cabin ...


----------



## kenjib (May 27, 2003)

Vemuz would hear the singing, but his thoughts are not in this place.  He puts on a long sleeved shirt to conceal the splint and lays down in his bunk.  Once again his sleep is restless, the glitter of legacy lingering in his dark eyes as he drifts off.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

Nico turns in his sleep, Visions of Dwarf maidens 'built like Cellos' dancing upon the beach while he casts wonderful Magicks for their pleasure...

OoC:Just letting you know I'm still here, though my character is sleeping.


----------



## dead_radish (May 27, 2003)

Malthas likely sleeps, eventually.    He'll leave early in the morning, leaving a note for the lady, promising she will be in his thoughts forever more (and likely meaning it at the time), and reminding her that he has a few more days of shore leave, and will likely need another drink in his time here.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 28, 2003)

(OOC Vemuz, Malthas, Malachi, & Nicodemus: Duly noted  )

Jonah,

Although you are quick to bring your pistol to bear, the elf is quicker with his bow; the string twangs and an arrow swishes softly in the fog, albeit missing you rather badly.

Half a moment later, your gun goes off; the report splits the veiled silence of the night forest, its loud crack echoing off of tree after tree.  It, too, misses its mark.

The elf draws another arrow from his sheath, and shouts something in his native language, eerily similar to your own.

You can hear the round of wolf howls yet again, and large, shadowy shapes can be seen approaching the camp.

(OOC:  Alright, and that ends the surprise round.  By the way, reloading the pistol is a standard action.

Does Jonah have Speak Languages (Elven)?  If not, you can make an intelligence check to decipher the general meaning of what the elves say, since their language and yours share a common basis [sort of like French to Spanish or Italian, or what have you...])

Antheos,

As the boatmen grab for their muskets, you peer around into the gloom.  The ebony supercargo, Jonah, is holding a smoking pistol in his hand, having just exchanged shots with an assailant veiled from your eyes.

Captain McCrenshaw is holding both pistols at arm's length, searching the forest.

Another round of wolf howls is heard, apparently still approaching the camp, and you can see large, bestial shapes in the murk.

(OOC:  Btw, the "bestial shapes" are outside the circle of firelight, and thus have 75% concealment...)

              PUBLIC GAME ANNOUNCEMENT 
I'll take this opportunity to remind everyone of the standing rules with regards to combat: 

As per the PHB, plus:

- You have the option to parry any MELEE attack by making an attack roll opposed to the enemy's attack role; if you have multiple attacks, only 1 can be used to parry, unless you have the Improved Parry feat (details can be requested via email...)

             END PUBLIC GAME ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## wings (May 28, 2003)

*Sleep!*

Antheos drops the gun and turns his attention over to the bestial shapes. He could tell their general proximity, and that was good enough for him. He stood up straight, and took something from a belt pouch. A pinch of fine sand, he raises it, and slowly lets it fall in a glittering veil. Antheos speaks words of power, the sand flowing out like a slow moving wave.

(Sleep spell at the bestial faces, arranged to affect as many as possible. Ill let you do the rolling...)


----------



## Xael (May 28, 2003)

*Let's dance!*

Thinking captain and the boatmen as better shooters than him, Jonah decides to give them a target. Concentrating on his innate powers, he brings forth four globes of light (OOC: _Dancing Lights_) and sends them flying towards the elven archer. "There's one of them!", he shouts while kneeling to reaload his pistol (which he can only do next round).

OOC: Jonah knows elven.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 29, 2003)

Jonah,

The spheres of light, like disembodied taffrail lanterns, outline the unfortunate elf in a soft glow; enough for Captain McCrenshaw to shoot by.  Two pistols shots ring out, so close together they sound like one single explosion, and the smell of burnt powder wafts along the misty air a moment later.

The grugach recieves two bullets in his chest; coughing up blood, he slowly sinks to the ground.

Somewhere in the mist, you can hear a grieved cry, then:

"Murderers!  The forest will drink your blood!" or something to that effect is shouted by a grugach who is beyond range of your vision.  Two arrows whistle through the air, one grazing Captain McCrenshaw, and the other cutting rather deeply into your shoulder, before sticking in the ground behind you.

(OOC:  7 damage.  And good idea with the Dancing Lights and all...)

Antheos,

One of the shapes sinks to ground, quelled by your magic.  The other two are either unaffected, or shake off the effects of the magic. 

Captain McCrenshaw shoots off into the fog, in the direction of a soft glow, and then smiles with satisfaction.

"Bagged one, anyways..." he says, then grimaces as an arrow grazes his arm, tearing his sleeve and scratching the skin.  

All, 

The death of the grugach restores some heart to the boatmen, and for a moment, there is an almost eery silence.  Then, a pair of arrows whistle through the fog, grazing the Captain and Jonah.

In the arrow's wake, a pair of large, almost too large, grey wolves prowl closer to the camp, just out of the firelight, apparently waiting for some signal from their elven masters.  As they are beyond the firelight, you can only make them out when the fire occassionally flares up with renewed vigor.

The boatmen grip their weapons nervously.  And everyone around the fire waits...


----------



## Xael (May 29, 2003)

Arrow hitting his shoulder, Jonah gags, drops his pistol, and falls to the ground, apparently passed out of shock.

OOC: At -1 HP. Stabilization check for next round: 9.


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 30, 2003)

(OOC:  Waiting for Antheos to post.)


----------



## Bob Aberton (May 30, 2003)

(OOC Jonah:  You stabilized; for all future % rolls, you want to roll a lower number; thus, for a 10% chance, you want to roll a 1-9.)

Antheos,

An instant after the grugach dies, you and the Captain see Jonah recieve an arrow wound to the shoulder, and fall to the ground, apparently in shock or even dead.

The captain, however, rummages around in his pockets until he brings out a small vial of amber liquid which resembles brandy.

"Healin' grog," he explains, to no one in particular, as he moves toward Jonah and prepares to administer the mixture.  "Three parts University standard healin' brew an' one part brandy...last one in th' medecine chest, too..."

However, as he brings the vial to Jonah's lips, a large grey shape leaps out of fog and bowls him over, its teeth piercing his thick seaboot.

At the same time, another flurry of arrows is launched from somewhere in the fog, this time at the boatmen.

One arrow goes wildly astray; the other impales itself right through the forearm of one of the boatmen.  The wounded boatman drops his musket next to you and capers about, clutching his arm.

The other two boatmen fire into the mist; both apparently hit their mark, for a pair of shrieks resonate through the cloudy air a moment after the echoes of the musket shots die away.

The boatmen don't have long to exult, however, as the second wolf is soon loose among them like a whirlwind.  Its jaws close around the neck of one of the boatmen with a horrible crunch, and the wolf wrestles him to ground and shakes him like a rag doll; drops of blood fly everywhere, sizzling when they land in the fire.

"C...Calypso..." chokes the boatman, and he sinks to the ground, his neck nearly severed by the wolf's jaws.  The wolf continues to worry the body with its teeth.

The sight is too much for the other boatmen; the unwounded one drops his musket and runs, and the wounded boatman follows, leaving his (presumably loaded) musket lying next to you.  From the riverbank come the sounds of a keg raft being hurried poled away, presumably downriver.

"Come back, yer damned cowards!" Captain McCrenshaw bellows, his leg still in the wolf's mouth.  He draws his cutlass and strikes a pair of bloody gashes across the wolf's snout with great force.

So, to summarize:

One boatman is dead, and the other two have booked it, most likely taking the keg raft with them.

Jonah is stable, but out cold.

Captain McCrenshaw is locked in a death struggle with one of the wolves.

Two of the three grugach _that you know about_ are dead or wounded.

The other wolf has just killed a boatman and is right now eating the body.

You know have access to a loaded musket as well as your other weapons.


----------



## wings (May 31, 2003)

*Ze Musket.*

Antheos's eyes widen at the maelstrom of evensts that whirl by, much quicker than he can respond. He picks the musket up by the barrel, and as he turns to the wolf on the captain, he whips it around so he holds the correct end. He pushes the barrel of the gun towards the wolf, and only wastes a moment before firing. [12 + 4 = Hit AC 16] 

Despite a hit or miss, he yells out to the captain."We've gotta catch up to them yellowbellies!"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 2, 2003)

Jonah,

As you lie there, stunned, something penetrates the red haze of pain; liquid being forced down your throat.  It burns like brandy, but as you swallow it, you can feel yourself becoming stronger.  You open your eyes; Captain McCrenshaw is holding an empty vial and your loaded pistol is still in your hand.

You can hear a musket shot, then Antheos shouting: 

"We've gotta catch up to them yellowbellies!"

An arrow whistles over your head like an angry wasp and hits the meager fire with a shower of sparks.  Another arrow gashes Captain McCrenshaw's neck, staining his cravat red.  You also notice a growling wolf, its snout and flank stained with blood, gathering itself to leap over the fire at Antheos.  Another wolf stands behind him with bloody fangs.  

(OOC:  You're back in the positives; 2 hit points.  Also, you and Antheos are now flanking the wounded wolf.)

Antheos,

Despite the fog, your shot hits home, staining the wolf's flank with blood.  It looks up from Captain McCrenshaw and pierces you with a baleful glare, and gathers itself to charge.

The captain uses the distraction to force the healing grog down Jonah's throat, reviving him enough that the black-skinned elf can sit up. 

Two more arrows whistle out of the mist, one missing badly, the other gashing Captain McCrenshaw's neck.  You still cannot see your assailants.

You hear a growl behind you and realize that the other wolf is uncomfortably close.

"Aye," says Captain McCrenshaw, hearing your shout.  "But th' devil's in the details, ain't it?  Got any suggestions how ter proceed without endin' up like yonder clamdigger?"

(OOC:  You and Jonah are flanking the wounded wolf.  The unwounded one is between you and the river bank.)


----------



## Xael (Jun 2, 2003)

Jonah shakes his head and rolls a little farther (5-foot-step/adjustment) from the wounded wolf, and then aims his pistol to it and fires. Still staying at the ground, he then sends the light globes to move in the general direction of where the arrows seemed to come, trying to pinpoint the archers (this is, if the globes are still there, don't know your rulings about spellcaster going unconscius).

OOC: Attack roll: 6 + 3 - 4 = 5


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 6, 2003)

Jonah,

Your pistol recoils violently, adding its own cloud of sulphur-scented smoke to the thick fog.  However, the bullet misses its mark by a wide margin.  Captain McCrenshaw is luckier; one of his pistols barks again, and this time both shots tell; the wolf stumbles on unsteady legs, now leaving a visible trail of blood.

You have more luck with the globes of light; they zoom about fifty yards into the mist, and begin probing left and right, getting further away until they are barely candle flames even to your superb night-eyes.

"Jonah, here!" the captain says, seeing your lights sweeping the mist.  He tosses you his other pistol, which is still loaded.

Suddenly, they stop, outlining the form of what is probably an elf about a hundred yards away from the clearing.

Another arrow whistles out of the fog, missinging you, but only narrowly.  The elf outlined by your lights has put down his bow and appears to be making arcane-looking gestures.

(OOC:  The elf has 75% [3/4] concealment from everyone, but only 50% [1/2] concealment from you, because your darkvision disregards the darkness.)

Antheos,

As the wounded wolf leaps on you, both the captain and the newly revived Jonah fire their weapons; Jonah misses, but the captain's shot hits the wolf just behind its right front leg.  

It is then that you feel sharp teeth remove a fair-sized piece of flesh from your shoulder.  The other wolf, the one that killed the Standishtowner, is crouched behind you, with your blood on its snout.

(OOC:  5 points of damage; also, you are now flanked by the two wolves.)


----------



## Xael (Jun 6, 2003)

"A spellcaster!", Jonah shouts and shoots at the shape. He is still staying on the ground to avoid arrows.

OOC: Attack roll: 17 + 3 = 20 (Well finally!)
Damage roll: 9

"...down.", he says if the shape falls down. He also continues to search the forest for the (apparently) last elf.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 8, 2003)

(OOC Antheos:  Having connection difficulties, I presume?  If possible, I'd like to post as soon as you can...in the meantime, I guess I'll have to run Antheos as a temporary NPC...hope you don't mind...)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 9, 2003)

Jonah,

The spellcasting elf clutches at his chest and drops to the ground; you can see him twitching, apparently not quite dead, but not at all well.

Your eyes, meanwhile scan the seemingly impenetrable fog and thick foliage beyond the clearing.

Behind you, Captain McCrenshaw and Antheos are involved in a confused tangle with a pair of overly large wolves.

(OOC:  Spot check, please.)


----------



## Xael (Jun 9, 2003)

Jonah hopes that the elf stays down and proceeds to load the pistol in his hand.

OOC: Spot check: 7 + 4 = 11


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 13, 2003)

(OOC All:  I apologive for my absence; I have been rather busy of late, but I think that now that's done with, I'll probably be able to post at least once a day again...)

Jonah,

You can see nothing in the fog.  No more arrows fly your way this time, however; the elf could be lying low and trying not to attract attention.

Behind you, a small pandemonium informs you that Antheos and the Captain are still fighting off the wolves.

(OOC:  Spot and Listen checks, please...also, a Knowledge: Arcana or Use Magic Device check, if you have either skill.)

(OOC Antheos:  If you haven't posted by tomorrow, I'm going to have to take over your character as a temporary NPC, at least until your return...no offense, but you're really slowing things down, here...)


----------



## Xael (Jun 13, 2003)

Jonah continues loading the pistol, and if nothing alarming happens, proceeds to fire it towards the closest wolf. He still stays in a low, kneeling position.

OOC: Spot check: 11 + 4 = 15
Listen check: 8 + 4 = 12
Knowledge (Arcana) check: 16 + 8 = 24


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 14, 2003)

Jonah,

You can hear a chanting somewhere off to your left in the fog, which, with your store of knowledge on matters arcane, you recognize as the first syllables of an _Expeditious Retreat_ spell, or at the least the wild-elf, non-University-standard, version thereof. 

You are unable to pinpoint exactly where the elf is by hearing, but you can see, just for one moment, a flurry of motion in the dark, mist-shrouded forest, coiciding with the whispered spell.

Behind you, you hear Captain McCrenshaw shout, a wolf growl, then a sickening crunch that sounds like bone snapping.  A few drops of liquid spatter against the back of your neck.

(OOC:  If you decide to take the shot, the elf with have 3/4 [75%] concealment...I'll roll the miss chance myself.

Also, Antheos will not be returning for another week and a half or so...)


----------



## Xael (Jun 14, 2003)

Deciding that elves running (hopefully) away are less threat than the two wolves, Jonah steers the light globes away from the forest to harass the wolves. He then shoots at the closest wolf.

OOC: Attack roll: 1 + 3 = 4


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 16, 2003)

Jonah,

Your bullet misses the wolf by a rather wide margin.  However, it does allow Captain McCrenshaw time to stab it.  It turns on the Captain and knocks him down, jaws snapping at his cutlass arm.

Antheos is literally grappling with the other wolf.  It has seized him and pinned him by the shoulder, biting deep enough to snap the bones.  Antheos, despite his pain, retaliates by thrusting a slender, silvery rapier which he seemed to produce from his instrument into the wolf's snout.  This only infuriates the wolf further, however, and it shakes him like a rage doll, sending another spray of blood flying through the air.

When your light globes arrive on the scene, they hover around the wolf attacking Antheos, zipping in front of its eyes and even once passing through the wolf's snout.  It growls with irritation and swats at them with a paw, dropping Antheos in the process.


----------



## Xael (Jun 16, 2003)

Jonah curses his aim and starts to reload the pistol again, at the same time trying to continue harassing the wolves. 

(if nothing earth-shattering happens, this is the action for round after this) When he has reloaded the pistol, he once again tries to shoot the damn wolf.

OOC: Attack roll 18 + 3 = 21
Damage roll: 5


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 17, 2003)

Jonah,

This time, your shot hits home, and you can see blood on the wolf's right foreleg, apparently a fairly serious wound.  The leg buckles, and wolf very nearly trips.  It growls and tries to bite one of the light globes again, but Antheos stabs it with his rapier, causing it to worry at his wounded shoulder all the more viciously.

Meanwhile, Captain McCrenshaw heads up to the wounded wolf and grabs its tail.

"Over here, y' mangy stray," he shouts.  The wolf turns around and looks at him quizzically, and he unloads both of his pistols into its face.  The wolf backs away unsteadily, then slumps to the ground, dead.

The Captain spits on the wolf's corpse and turns to reloading his pistols as well.


----------



## Xael (Jun 17, 2003)

Just re-read my last post and add the following:

"Only one more...", Jonah mumbles under his breath.

OOC: Attack roll: 10 + 3 = 13
Damage roll (if I hit for some reason): 10


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 18, 2003)

Jonah,

Although your shot feels like a miss as soon as you squeeze the trigger, Captain McCrenshaw, seeing you take aim, hurls one of his half-loaded pistols at the wolf's head.  The wolf, though not hurt by the attack, makes a move toward Captain McCrenshaw...

...and steps right into your shot.  A spreading bloodstain appears at the base of the wolf's neck.

Antheos, though hampered by his wounded shoulder, stabs at the wolf again, missing this time.  The wolf turns on him and in a flash of fangs, rips out the shantyman's throat.  Apparently loosing its frustration at being harried from three sides on Antheos, it lifts him up by the neck and shakes him, like "a split jib in a squall."  A fine mist of blood sprays everywhere.  The shantyman gives one last wide-eyed gurgle, and dies.  Messily.

The wolf then turns, realizing that it is now outnumbered by its erstwhile prey, and dashes off into the still foggy woods, dragging Antheos's body with it.

An eery silence settles over the campsite.  The dying fire illuminates the body of a Standishtowner, a wolf, and two grugach.  The entire clearing is liberally spattered with blood, and smells a bit like a charnel-house.  A trail of blood leading away into the dark forest shows where the wolf took Antheos' body.


----------



## Xael (Jun 19, 2003)

Jonah picks up hit own pistol (I've lost count on them) and gets up, breathing heavily and looking around. He starts to reaload the pistols and steers the light globes to search the forest the little time they still exist. He looks at the captain and says in a voice that is both silent but still too loud in the silence: "Captain... What do we do now?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 20, 2003)

Jonah,

The Captain looks around as well.  For a moment, he looks as lost and hopeless as you feel.  Instinctively, however, he takes a deep breath and pulls himself together, with the air of a man who's been in a number of tight situations.

"I'm not sure, Jonah...but I'd give both arms an' a leg t' be at sea again..." He surveys the campsite once more.  "Damn!  Yellow bellies had our provisions an' our spare ammunition wi' them on th' raft.  I've two more cartridges for each of my pistols; what about you?"

He digs in his pockets, and pulls out a small, ragged piece of paper, faded almost beyond recognition.

"What a hurrah's-nest this is," he mutters, squinting at it.  "Them clamdiggers're as smart as they are brave, it seems...looks like we have two choices, though...town's 60 miles downriver, so our only choice is to try t' get t' th' plantation.  Either way, it ain't goin' to be easy.  

I'm not goin' to make a decision without y'r opinion, Jonah," the Captain says at last.  "I don't want t' be responsible for leadin' you to y'r death against y'r better jedgement.  We can either follow the river upriver t' th' plantation.  We go that we, it'll be maybe 45, 50 miles; one hell of a walk.  On t'other hand, we won't have to worry about grugach ambushin' us from all sides, just three sides, and th' goin'll be easier.

Or, we can strike out due East, right through the middle o' the forest.  That'd be only 15 miles, 20 at most.  But we don't have a compass, the goin'll be harder, and there'll be grugach doggin' our heels.

What do you think we should do?"


----------



## Xael (Jun 20, 2003)

"I should have some...", Jonah says while he digs some bullets from his pouches and hands them to the captain. He then proceeds to secure all the weaponry lying at the ground (I remember there being at least one musket). Hearing the options, he sighs and says: "I don't know captain, I'm not really familiar with forests. If we went towards the plantation by the river, we could still get done what we came here to do. I'd hate have come here for nothing. I think I vote for going towards the plantation."

He then digs his pouches some more, and proceeds to give a dark potion bottle to the captain. "You're hurt, and I owe you one."

"You think the grugach might have carried anything useful?"

OOC: Gave the captain 6 bullets and a Cure Light Wounds Potion. And just how many guns are there?

Note to self: Pick up Intuit Direction, Wilderness Lore and Deflect Arrows.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 22, 2003)

Jonah,

The captain takes a deep draught of your potion, and he stops bleeding quite so much; all of his arrow grazes heal up, but he still limps where the wolf bit his leg.

"Thank you kindly, Jonah," he says gratefully.  "An' I'm glad you want t' press on...we shan't let some arrow happy cutlass-eared mangy wolf-lovin' bastards cheat us out o' our cargo..."

The grugach are all fairly barbaric in appearance, clad in some kind of shining, almost metallic furs, and carrying beautifully crafted bows and flint daggers almost too sharp to be mundane knives.

One of the elves, the spellcaster you shot, is wearing an odd silver pendant.  It is fashioned in the shape of a gleaming wolf's head, with some kind of gems - emeralds or some such - for eyes.  You almost feel as though the eyes were watching you.

The elves also carry more mundane items; fruit and bread wrapped in leaves, leather water flasks, flint and steel, and some sort of herbs, probably for healing.

They must have been a hunting party, as they are lightly equipped and certainly not up to facing determined, armed resistance without suffering heavy losses.

The captain, meanwhile, takes two of your bullets and hands back the rest.

"Keep these close at hand; you don't know when you'll need 'em next...you'd better take the musket, too; there's only 2 bullets for thet, though..."

(OOC:  Knowledge Arcana check or Use Magic Device check, please...and the final tally of the firearms is:

4 pistols (2 of Capt. McCrenshaw's, 1 of Antheo's, 1 of yours)
1 musket (only 2 more bullets for the musket) )


----------



## Xael (Jun 22, 2003)

Jonah nods to the captain and picks up the musket and Antheos's pistol, unless captain wants it. He also takes flint & steel from the bodies, as he doesn't have one and they might be of use, and two of their daggers as a memory. Two water flasks might come handy too. He also takes a look at the  pendant, and takes it off the spellcaster-elf to see better. After all that, he fetches his backpack from their camp (well he certainly wouldn't have left it in the raft).

"I take it that we're leaving immediately, captain?"

OOC: Knowledge (Arcana) roll: 15 + 8 = 23

Question: Does the backpack (and the stuff inside) count as a one item. Just thinking about putting it to the glove of storing (it's heavy). And more importantly, would that couse a rift to astral space that would suck all close matter to the astral plane?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 24, 2003)

Jonah,

The flint knives appear to have some minor magic on them to keep them sharp; the wolf's head pendant, on the other hand, has some kind of enchantment magic on it; it looks as though its function is to charm animals such as the wolves into acting as the retainers of the grugach.

"Don' want t' stay here longer'n's necessary," the captain says, looking around at the carnage.  "Y' might want t' take one o' them branches from th' fire for light..."

The Captain puts away his map, muttering:

"Just criminal - don't they know men's lives depend on these maps..."

You push your way through the brush and undergrowth to the riverbank, and begin following, as best you can, the course of the lazily winding flow.

Meanwhile, in the east, over the forest and the distant green hills, the sun begins to rise.

(OOC:  Make a Constitution check, please.  Your overland movement rate, taking into account the terrain, is 12 miles/day.  It will take you 22 hours to get to the plantation.

The backpack counts as one item, but because of its weight, it "fills up" the glove, in that nothing else can be put into the glove.)

Malachi, Malthas, Vemus, Bimzoole, Nicodemus, et al,

In the east, over the trackless forests that skirt Standishtown, the sun rises, attempting to peer through the wooly fog that veils the area.

A new day has begun.


----------



## Xael (Jun 24, 2003)

Jonah puts the wolf pendant around his neck, hoping that it will keep wolves away. After that he follows the captain.

"Oh, great...", Jonah curses the sun, when it rises. He'd have preferred to march at night. Though that be harder to the captain... And why oh why did forests have to be so... forest-like? 

OOC: Constitution check: 13


----------



## kenjib (Jun 24, 2003)

Vemuz rises early and heads back to the foc'sle, staring out past the breakwater and into the seas beyond.  His injured arm is carefully disguised by the long sleeves of his work shirt.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 25, 2003)

Jonah,

You and Captain McCrenshaw have been walking for nearly 8 hours, 8 hours of slipping in quagmires, tangling in brambles, and tripping over roots and rocks.  You have long since lost feeling in your feet, and your shoes are rapidly becoming mere ribbons of muddy leather.  The cruel bright sun and your own sweat burn your eyes.

Captain McCrenshaw calls a halt and uncorks his water flask.

"We're almost halfway there," he announces, wiping his brow and drinking deeply from his flask.  "It's quite a ways y - what was thet?  You see anything, Jonah?"

He is pointing to a spot in the thick undergrowth with one hand, the other near the butt of one of his pistols.

(OOC:  Listen & Spot checks, please...)


----------



## Xael (Jun 25, 2003)

Jonah stirs and turns towards the point captain is pointing at, while readying the musket he's been carrying. Again cursing the sun and this time the elves too, he tries to spot the whatever there might be, hoping it to be just some animal.

OOC: Listen: 7 + 4 - 1 = 10
Spot: 11 + 4 - 1 = 14


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 27, 2003)

"..All Prais" Malachi finishes his prayer having spent the whole night in meditation and prayer. He is renewed by his faith and smiles broadly as he heads to take a drink and check for news....


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 27, 2003)

Malthas awakens slowly, and peers around the room, trying to remember what exactly it was that had happened last night.  His head was hurting, but he felt pretty good apart from that.  When his eyes scanned the unfamiliar room, he remembered a bit more....


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Nicodemus rises, hoping that Artimus had put on the pot, as well as delivered the Tea Invitation.


OoC:I was 'The D20 system' woohoo...er, sorry.


----------



## Reiter (Jun 28, 2003)

*A noise in the bushes.*

His breathing became heavy, he never had enjoyed hardships, and this was a prime example of one of those. He hadn't seen anyone in quite a few days, and he was running out of rations. He had heard the echoing ring of musket fire that night, and figured maybe he could find the source. Now he was just hoping that the friendlier side won the conflict, or atleast the human side. 

He rolled out from the undergrowth he was hiding in, with a throwing axe held backwards, against the inside of his lower arm. He rose slowly when he saw the other men.

The man was a strange sight, he wore a dark, broad-rimmed hat nestled atop a red bandana, with no hair poking out and the red bandana hanging in excess from the knot. His head tilted down, to shade his eyes from the sun, but already he wore an ugly scowl that seemed almost affixed to his face. He wore a vest with ten glittering stilettos hanging from it, and a belt with several weapons, darts and two very well crafted pistols among them. His black pants were grimy and dirty as was much of his skin. His voice was scratchy and harsh, almost an offense in itself. *"Ah, good. I've finally fount some respite.. "* He puts the axe away, and looks over at the drow with the musket,  *"Show mercy on a near-drowned rat like meself. I'm Reiter... "* His dark eyes didn't betray many emotions besides his great weariness.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 28, 2003)

OOC: I was Deadlands.  Hmmmm.


----------



## kenjib (Jun 28, 2003)

ooc:  I was GURPS too!  Funny, I've agreed with you in a bunch of your posts too.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

Jonah stared at the stranger with his narrowed eyes, giving a very quick glance toward the captain, looking for any hints on what to do. Slowly he raised the musket's barrel upwards, away from the stranger, but keeping it ready for any hostile actions. "So... Reiter you said. What are *you* doing here?", Jonah asked, his voice calm and suspicious.


----------



## Reiter (Jun 28, 2003)

*"We were shipping some assorted types of trade goods, Just mainly barley wheat and the like, I didn't inquire exactly what. From the Fountaine to upriver, and we were capsized by Grugach magic up a ways. I was just tryin' to make it back down when I heard gunfire last night. "* He looked either of the men over, his dark eyes rolling over their features from the shadow of that dark hat. *"What are you sailors marchin' about the woods for?"* He walks over the the underbrush and pulls a long coat out of the briars, and then dusts it off and throws it over his shoulder.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jun 29, 2003)

Reiter,

The other man, an older, weatherbeaten fellow peers at you shrewdly.

"Barley wheat, eh?  As good a story as any, I guess," he says.  He extends his hand.  "Captain Roger T. McCrenshaw, of the CALYPSO'S GRACE.  We came upriver t' get a cargo o' tobacco, but we got caught in a fog an' the cowardly sons of sea-cooks who were with us up an' ran, an' took the raft, to boot."

Although his right hand reaches out in greeting, his left hand still hovers near one of the pistols in his belt.  The two pistols and cutlass constitute his only weaponry.

Nicodemus,

You awake to find the kettle cheerfully whistling, with Artimus tending it and chattering contentedly.

At precisely 9am, Mr. Lang being a punctual man, you hear a knock on your cabin door.

Mr. Lang stands in the corridor, his clothes brushed, cravat tied neatly and "squared to a T," wig powdered, and his hat under his left arm.

"Good morning, Mr. Arfaliunium," he says, apparently making an effort to keep his customary severity out of his voice.  "I recieved a message last evening to the effect that you had invited me to tea this morning.  May I come in?"

Malachi,

You learn the news of the day from Ben Stern, standing the morning anchor watch.  Standishtown being a fairly sleepy little port, he has very little to tell you.

"As to that ruckus in th' tavern las' night, I've got a mate as just came off shore leave, an' he says thet folk are still kind of ruffled about it...I'm afraid, sir, thet y'r not very popular among the clam diggers right now."

Aside from that, you do learn that LA ALCURAN and the CHRISTOPHER C. WILLS are apparently leaving harbor, bound south, with their cargoes only half completed.

"Aye sir, they left in a tearin' hurry, just this mornin', left two dozen hogshead o' Standishtown longleaf lyin' on th' wharf.  Gave out they were bound south, but they didn't carry enough cargo to make a profit if they were headed t' Saint-Yves," Stern informs you.

Also of note, you learn that Captain McCrenshaw, Jonah, and the Standishtown boatmen are nearly a day overdue at the tobacco plantations.  Standishtowners who live at the edge of the forests come into town laden with rumors of elven aggression against solitary travellers and remote farms and plantations.


----------



## Reiter (Jun 29, 2003)

*heya*

He shook it, not bothering to keep his hand anywhere near a weapon.  

He once again spoke with that gravelly croak, *"Cap'n, aye? Well, here i was looking for survival and I find such a reputable man as yourself.* He says, then adds, *"I'm naught but a sailor, but if you've any hands short the Fountaine no doubt left me for dead a week ago."* 

Shoulders raised and lowered in an uncaring, dismissive gesture. He looks about their surrounding, *"Where ya headed?"*


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 30, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *"Aye sir, they left in a tearin' hurry, just this mornin', left two dozen hogshead o' Standishtown longleaf lyin' on th' wharf.  Gave out they were bound south, but they didn't carry enough cargo to make a profit if they were headed t' Saint-Yves," Stern informs you.*




"Goin' Sout'" Malachi muses looking in that direction and racking his brain over what might lie that way such as would move the ships in such a hurry leaving valuable cargo behind 
"dhats a mystrie indeed, what d'ya t'ink lies dhere Mr Stern?" he wonders aloud 

He grimaces at mention of the tavern incident, happy to be aboard ship and not out on the street - it is easy to guess what the clamdiggers are barking for, and involntarily Malachi rubs at his throat.

"Dhe capitan?" Malachi is most concerned at this news "dhats no gud may Calypso keep hem. Is Mr Lang sendin' a party aut? Ah bes' be talkin' wit' him..."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 2, 2003)

Reiter,

The captain lowers his hand away from his weapon.

"Matter of fact, the CALYPSO'S GRACE is kind of short on crew right now...we're bound for pirate waters, see, and I'm lookin' for the sort thet know their way 'round a weapon or two, y'know, 'stand by t' repell boarders,' an' all thet.  Are you a good hand with those toothpicks o' yours?" He gestures at the various darts and stilettos slung on their bandoliers and sheathed in your vest.

Malachi,

Stern looks puzzled.

"Well, way down south a ways, there's Saint Yves, but they couldn't ha' been bound there; they didn' have enough cargo t' trade for even a few hogshead o' pepper, or above a few tons o' sugar.  Between Saint-Yves an' here, there ain't nothin' but uninhabited coast, maybe a fishin' village or two, but nowhere big enough to land or get a cargo.  Must be somethin' mighty profitable, though, as they didn't say nothin' to no one, not even t' th' harbor master, they just up anchor and left."

As to Mr. Lang, you learn that he is, at the moment, breakfasting with the Ship's Mage, Mr. Arfaliunium.


----------



## Reiter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hrm*

Reiter shrugged, he looked down at the various weapons. In an action almost to quick to follow, a dart is held precariously between two fingers. The long sharp point leads to a small place to grip, then 3 straight fins for aerodynamics. He pushes his arm forward, and the dart becomes a shaft of light, and a THUNK immediately follows. 

He smirks, his aim was true. The silver dart pierces a tear of green, he nailed a falling leaf to a tree. *"I used to play for money. Now I play for much more."* The ugly sneer of his seems to take a sharper point, and he walks over to retreive the dart.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 2, 2003)

Nicodemus welcomes Mr. Lang in, having Arti serve tea and biscuits to the guest.
Smiling, Nico says 'I just wanted to apologize fer any harshness I had in me tone last night, Mr. Lang. We all got a bit Mad at seeing that lubber try and shiv one of our Mates. Like you were'a sayin, though, I think laying low would be a good idea, these Standishtowners seem bent on trouble with good honest Seamen like ourselves. I fer one can spend the rest of me time here in town working on Scrolls and such fer the next Voyage..' Nico shows Mr. Lang the invoices for the supplies that he purchased and indicates a list of scrolls and such (sunrods,antitoxins etc...) that he intends to create.
Sipping his tea (which Arti has made too strong...AGAIN), Nico glances at the Howler for a sec, then offers Mr. Lang a bit of cream that he had the Monkey pick up at Market this morning (he never did get any change from that Silver, either...).


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 4, 2003)

Reiter,

The captain looks mildly impressed.

"Welcome t' the crew, Mr...?"

Nicodemus,

Mr. Lang doesn't flinch as he sips the strong tea.

"Your apology is most graciously accepted, Mr. Arfaliunium," says Mr. Lang.  "You know, there are some that would consider that tongue-lashing well deserved; I know that some consider me rather too taut with the other members of this crew."

He examines your invoice with interest.

"You know," he says, trying very hard to be conversational (he exudes the air of someone who is not used to speaking much in a social setting).  "It never ceases to amaze me what power a mere roll of parchment can be made to hold."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 5, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Stern looks puzzled.
> 
> "Well, way down south a ways, there's Saint Yves, but they couldn't ha' been bound there; they didn' have enough cargo t' trade for even a few hogshead o' pepper, or above a few tons o' sugar.  Between Saint-Yves an' here, there ain't nothin' but uninhabited coast, maybe a fishin' village or two, but nowhere big enough to land or get a cargo.  Must be somethin' mighty profitable, though, as they didn't say nothin' to no one, not even t' th' harbor master, they just up anchor and left."
> 
> As to Mr. Lang, you learn that he is, at the moment, breakfasting with the Ship's Mage, Mr. Arfaliunium. *




"Pyrats ahn' adventurers be dhe only ones dhat go off like dhat" the half-orc muses "Ah don't trust what dhey be doin' - an' wit' dhe capitan missin' dhere may be somt'ing dev'lish hap'ning.

Ahm goin t' see Mr Lang and dhe Mage"

with that the Navigator strides across the deck towards Mr. Arfaliuniums cabin and knocks eager to find out what be happening.


----------



## Reiter (Jul 5, 2003)

*"...Reiter,"* He responds.

He yanks the dart from the tree, and slides the leaf off of the point. He slides it back into it's place and his eyes dart back to the two men. He throws the jacket over his shoulder, and looks up at the sky, waiting to be led.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 5, 2003)

Reiter and Jonah,

"Alright, let's be off, then.  Th' plantation's still a good ten or twelve hours walk from here," says the captain.  He takes one more look at the sky to get his bearings, and sets off upriver once more.

Nicodemus,

As you are about to reply to Mr. Lang's comment, you hear someone knocking on the door, rather urgently.

Malachi,

The sailor, Stern, frowns at the mention your mention of "adventurers."

"Could be thet," he concedes.  "there's some as don't want t' obey th' Adventurin' Laws; I bet there'd be some business in smugglin' 'em down here an' landin' on th' deserted coast in hopes they'll strike it rich, like the old days.

On t'other hand, maybe these captains have some kind o' dealin's with the grugach, which ain't a good thing neither."

You leave him to his conjecturing.

You can hear a low buzz of polite conversation emanating from the thin cabin door.  Mr. Lang is apparently making a great attempt to be social, something which he does not give the impression of being good at.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 5, 2003)

Nicodemus escuses himself and motions for Arti to bring more biscuits as he goes to the cabin door to see who is rapping at it.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 6, 2003)

"Blessin' a'Calypso Mistar" the Half-Orc says when the door is opened

"Sarry t'disterb yol dhis way wen yol is breakin' yol fast" he continues "bot Ah be lookin' to speek wit' Mr Lang, an' dhe crew say he be 'ere"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

Nico steps aside, allowing Malachai in, gesturing at the tea and biscuts/cookies (which Arti is busy stuffing into his vest, the rogue).

Turning to Mr. Lang Nicodemus says'We can finish our conversation this afternoon, if business presses too hard, Mr. Lang. As I said, I will be aboard ship for the remainder of the stay in Standishtown, lest an emergency occurs to draw me forth.'


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 7, 2003)

Malachi,

Mr. Lang stands up, brushing invisible crumbs off of his spotless greatcoat.

"I am here, Mr. Legba.  You wished to speak to me?"

Nicodemus,

"Of course," Mr. Lang says, bowing courteously.  "Should business of the vessel not press me too strongly, I shall be glad to continue our discourse at a more convenient time."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 7, 2003)

"Yas Mr Lang" Malachi repllies now suddenly aware that his issue may not be so urgent and that interupting the breakfast may have been rash

"forgiv ma intrueshin laik dhis Mr Lang" he continues "bot Ahm concerned fer dhe capitan, wot wit dhe two ships uppin' anchor an' takin' off sout' dhis mornin' an' dhe capitan bein' late Ah got a feelin' dhat t'ings aint good out dhere."


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry- I wasn't getting updates for some reason.

Malthas sighs, stretches, and ambles his way back towards the ship after checking his clothing in the mirror to be sure he doesn't look rumpled or dishelved.  He grins amicably at people he passes on the way back and whistles softly.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 8, 2003)

Malachi,

Mr. Lang slumps slightly.

"It is never an intrusion when it concerns the ship or her crew," Mr. Lang says.  "I am aware that the captain and supercargo are overdue.  And no, I, too, fear that "things are not good" around here.  We seem to have arrived in Standishtown at, shall we say, an inauspicious hour.  Relations between the townsfolk and the denizens of the forest are uneasy.  What is more worrying, river traffic is supposed to be becoming more dangerous; a keg raft from one of the upriver plantations came into town today empty-handed and short a crewman, with news of an uprovoked attack by the grugach.  

However, I had not heard of anything untoward concerning the two ships that left today.  You have suspicions concerning them?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 8, 2003)

Malachi,

Mr. Lang slumps slightly.

"It is never an intrusion when it concerns the ship or her crew," Mr. Lang says.  "I am aware that the captain and supercargo are overdue.  And no, I, too, fear that "things are not good" around here.  We seem to have arrived in Standishtown at, shall we say, an inauspicious hour.  Relations between the townsfolk and the denizens of the forest are uneasy.  What is more worrying, river traffic is supposed to be becoming more dangerous; a keg raft from one of the upriver plantations came into town today empty-handed and short a crewman, with news of an uprovoked attack by the grugach.  

However, I had not heard of anything untoward concerning the two ships that left today.  You have suspicions concerning them?"

Jonah and Reiter,

The trek continues on and on, splashing through mud, pushing through brambles, and all the usual accompaniments of landbound travel.

Your water supplies are getting rather low, but you ignore your dry throats; speaking is a waste of breath when you need all of your energy for walking.

(OOC: Constitution checks, please.)

Malthas,

As you are walking down the street, you see a pair of someones walking down the street in the opposite direction, on the other side of the street.

They are a decidedly scruffy lot, dressed like the numerous boatmen who ply the burgeoning river from the port to the upriver tobacco plantations, and vice versa.

The light breeze wafts some of their conversation towards you, and you unconsciously strain your ears to catch what they are saying.

(OOC: Listen check, please.)


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 8, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *However, I had not heard of anything untoward concerning the two ships that left today.  You have suspicions concerning them?" *




"Nay not'ing sure bout dhe ships, but 'cordin' t'Mr Stern dhey upt anchor wit'out a full cargo an' wit'out tellin' dhe 'arbour Mastar. Now wit' dhe word 'bout dhe grugach Ah am concerned - dhats all. 

Mayhaps a partay shoul go'out seekin' dhe capitan? 

Ah'd be willin' t'go Mr Lang- it would get me away fram town an' any of dhe restless clamdiggers"


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 9, 2003)

OOC: 13+2=15.

Malthas stops his jaunty whistle, and considers the approaching pair.


----------



## Xael (Jul 9, 2003)

OOC: Constitution check: 7

Jonah starts to feel the aching of his feet and lack of water weighing down on him.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 10, 2003)

Malachi,

At your suggestion, Mr. Lang looks faintly unhappy.  With a sigh like a man put in a difficult decision, he takes another sip of tea, and finally says,

"To be frank, Mr. Legba, I am unwilling to send away more of the crew than is absolutely necessary right now.  As a matter of fact, this ship is severely undermanned as it is (the captain counted on recruiting more sailors once we arrived here), and I find it hard to spare the men to go traipsing off to Calypso-knows-where in that...that forest; after all, the Captain and Mr. Jonah may simply be delayed, in which case crewmen that could have been better used servicing the ship, stowing cargo, or making ready for sea will have been sent off on a useless errand.

Still, your suggestion has merit, and it would be hard if something tragic befell the Captain and Mr. Jonah.  I suppose if you are willing to take the responsibility for this expedition upon yourself, you may assemble a _small_ party and draw the necessary muskets and side-arms from the arms chest.  I would suggest you take seamen Stout and Sanchez with you; Stout served in the Hullish Navy years ago, and Sanchez, I am told, is a fair hand with a blade.  Any officers who wish to go, of course, may go of their own accord.

And as to the other two ships, that is something to be suspicious, but regrettably none of our affair.  I shall inform the Captain upon his return, however; perhaps these ships are trading with the elves futher south.  Oh, to be a lieutenant again and walking a frigate's quarterdeck!  But we are a merchant ship, and our concern is profit, not the semi- or illegal dealings of other merchantmen."

Malthas,

You manage to catch part of their conversation.

"...wonder what happened to those two coves?"

"What, the old sailor an' the elf wi' the black skin?"

"Aye; p'raps we should've gone back for 'em."

"Hell, no point in thet; you saw what happened to poor Will.  B'sides, they were sailors...their ship'll be gone in a few weeks, an' no one'll care what happened to 'em.  It was just lucky we got ourselves out of their alive, what with the damned grugach an' their pet wolves an' all."

"But th' old sailor said he were captain of a ship...what was her name...the CAT'S GRACE, or the GRACE CALYPSO, or somethin' like thet..."

"Look, they're dead, aye?  D'you really think anything could've fought off those elves an' their pets, 'specially in thet fog?  They're dead, an' no one'll care what 'appened to 'em, ship's captain or no.  Just leave it be, already."

"But..."

"I said, leave it be!  Damn your eyes, the captain an' th' black skinned elf're dead, an' 'twas no fault of our own!  You say one more word about them, an' I'll do for you good an' proper!"

Jonah,

After another eight or nine hours of walking, the captain calls another halt, and leans back against a boulder, draining the last drop from the elven water flask.  He is breathing raggedly, and his clothing is soaked with sweat.  He takes off his hat, mops his brow, and squints at the sun, now slowly approaching the horizon, to check his bearings.

"We sh'd...we should only be a few more hours from th' plantation," he says, consulting his nearly illegible map.

Your legs suddenly feel rubbery and weak.  You know, nearly for certain, that you will not be able to walk another step without at least a few hours rest and some food and water.

In fact, it is now that you realize you are teetering on the brink of collapse.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 10, 2003)

"D'ankin' yol Mr Lang" Malachi nods in acknolwedgment "Ah'll set fer straight'way dhen. Stout ahn Sanchez ahn Malhtas too Ah t'ink, dhe Swordfishar Vemuz if ya will spare hem"

(ooc Is Kenjib around?)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 10, 2003)

Nicodemus speaks up 'Perhaps I could aid in their swifter return, Mr. Lang. I did have every crewman come forth some time back, allowing me to become familiar with something of their's so as to aid in finding them at Sea, should the need arise. I can do the same on Land, though i will only go by your Leave, as we discussed afore during tea.' 

Nico awaits the Order of Mr. Land, be it to stay put or sally forth to find the captain, abiding by whichever with equal ease, knowing that the aged Seaman knew his way aroud many a sticky situation such as this.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 10, 2003)

Malthas listens until the end of the conversation, then approaches the two men, smiling (though this one is a bit forced).  "Hail fellows.  Did I hear you speak of an old sailor and a dark elf?  Crenshaw and Jonah by name, p'rhaps?"


----------



## kenjib (Jul 10, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"D'ankin' yol Mr Lang" Malachi nods in acknolwedgment "Ah'll set fer straight'way dhen. Stout ahn Sanchez ahn Malhtas too Ah t'ink, dhe Swordfishar Vemuz if ya will spare hem"
> 
> (ooc Is Kenjib around?) *




Vemuz is above deck gazing out beyond the aft of the ship.


----------



## Reiter (Jul 11, 2003)

*Uhm, well*

Gosh, my subscribe things was all fouled, so sorry.


----------



## Reiter (Jul 11, 2003)

*Constitution*

(we-hoo, rolled a 19 for con check)

Reiter stops when the captain calls a halt, and he also takes off his wide-brimmed hat, fanning his face with it. Under the hat he wears a long bandana tied over his head, like a do-rag. He takes it off, and pushes it into his hat, and runs his hand over the shaven bald top part of his head. "Well, here I'm hoping that map of yours is right."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 12, 2003)

Malachi,

Mr. Lang takes another thoughtful sip of tea.

"Yes, you can take them all.  Don't take too long about it, however; there are the needs of the ship to be considered, after all," he says.

Nicodemus,

"As long as it will not detract too far from your own duties, you may go.  I suppose your magical expertise will hasten the finding of Captain McCrenshaw and Jonah," Mr. Lang says.

Reiter,

"That makes two of us," Captain McCrenshaw says, squinting again at his faded map.

Malthas,

"Yeah, I think - " one of them starts, but the other one elbows him sharply in the ribs.

"Ah...no, no, that weren't their names at all, was they, eh, Dick?" says the other one quickly.

(OOC All:  Just saw Pirates of the Caribbean.  Freakin awesome movie, funny and violent in a James-Bond-tongue-in-cheek sort of way.  And Johnny Depp is God...his performance is definately on par with Errol Flynn, at least.  I strongly recommend seeing it.

Plus it gave me some ideas... )


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 12, 2003)

Malthas smiles quickly and amicably.  "I don't look for any trouble, friends.  And I'm not about to name any names if that's what you're worried about.  I suspect that the men you're talking about might be my shipmate and my cap'n, and if so, I'd be quite grateful for any information...."


----------



## Reiter (Jul 12, 2003)

*A bit of help for the road.*

Reiter nods, *"Well, if we be resting for a mite, I'm going to heed mother nature's call.. Don't get on without me."* He walks into the brush, putting bandana and hat back on over the bald head of his.

Once he was in the privacy the trees provided, he fished a small vial from his jacket, and after finding a nice place to lean, opened it...

(ooc- I think you be understanding what reiter is doing, right Bob?)


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 13, 2003)

Reiter,

The captain, who has returned to scrutinizing his map, mumbles something affirmative, never taking his eyes off the map.

(OOC:  Yes, I think I get what Reiter's doing...)

Malthas,

"I...err...we don't know anything about nothin'," the Standishtowner says evasively.  "We've...got business to do, so, er, we'll be going now."


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 13, 2003)

Malthas smiles congenially, and again some how finds himself in front of the two fellows.  "Ah, of course, my friend.  Very understandable.  I have business as well, but it's with my captain.  If you could see your way towards pointing to where you last saw him, it would be most helpful.  I'd certainly not let on who told me, if that's your worry, and I have been known to be clumsy with my gold when I'm looking for my crew.  Twould be a shame if I dropped a few pieces when I was lookin' for them..."  He is clearly going to stay in their way.

OOC: I have to agree about Pirates of the Caribbean.  That movie is one of the best "Summer blockbusters" I've seen in a long time.  

Zombie monkey!  And my favorite line of the entire movie: "Pirate."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 15, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Malachi,
> 
> Mr. Lang takes another thoughtful sip of tea.
> 
> "Yes, you can take them all.  Don't take too long about it, however; there are the needs of the ship to be considered, after all," he says. *




"T'ank ya Mr Lang" the half-orc acknowledges the officer "Ah'll go arrange t'ings now t'go dhis noon"

He turns to the dwarf after that and acknolwedges him also "at noon dhen" he states "on deck an' ready fer dhe trek"

Taking his leave the half-orc Navigator made his way above deck with an eye out for Stout and Sanchez, Malthas and Vemuz. 
He sends out one of the crewman to find the halfling before approaching the Swordfisher.

"Blessin' o' Calypso t'yol Swordfishar" he begins "Ah is goin' on a trek up river t'find dhe capitan an' we cou'd use yer strong arm if yer willin'..."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 16, 2003)

Malthas,

"Er...well...I don't think that..." the first Standishtowner says, torn between greed and a desire to keep whatever nasty secret he is hiding.

"C'mon, why don't we just tell 'im?  What harm could it do?" the other whispers in his ear.  "I mean t'say, the short guy's promised not to tell anyone about us...and if he's willing to pay gold just for their names and pointin' him in the right direction....?"

The first Standishtowner wrenches himself away from his fellow and, with an avaricious gleam in his eye, says, 

"There names might be McCrenshaw and Jonah," he says, "An' we might have seen them last 'bout 20 miles upriver...but you know, business presses, an' I ain't got the time t' try and recall for sure..." He shoots a significant look at your purse and he finishes his statement.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 16, 2003)

Malthas smiles encouragingly.  "Oh, aye.  I can understand your time is short.  Mayhap I could compensate you for the time you spent talking, if you were to lose wages.  I'd bet that a gold might just about cover your time and your friends, eh?"  He reaches into the small pouch, and pulls out a gold coin, flashing only enough of it to prove to the man it is there, then palming it.  He holds out a hand to shake.  "I'm certain you could work for me for just a bit, and tell me a story or two."  He gestures at a nearby <bench, seat, tavern> and says "I'm in a hurry m'self, so the story would be quick n' dirty, but the wages will be the same."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

Nico goes below deck, gathering his things and Arti (and spending an hour renewing his daily Spells)

< Spells for the Day:
0aze,Detect Magic,Light,Mending
1:Charm Person,Color Spray,Magic Missile,True Strike
2:Alter Self,Detect Thoughts,Invisibility>

Nico arrives on deck at noon, dressed for travel, Artimus in a matching hat and vest.


----------



## kenjib (Jul 16, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *
> "Blessin' o' Calypso t'yol Swordfishar" he begins "Ah is goin' on a trek up river t'find dhe capitan an' we cou'd use yer strong arm if yer willin'..." *




Vemuz nods to Tonguez.  "Yes, the captain is late.  It does not seem like him."

_*Strong arm indeed...*_

"You can count me in.  Is there any word of trouble up the river, or at the plantations?  When do we leave?"


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 19, 2003)

"word o' elf raids on dhe plan'tashuns" *Malachi* replies to Vemuz "an' dhe two ships leavin' dhis mornin' 'ave me concerned. We go as soon as we is ready an' armed- meself, yol, dhe dwarf mage, Sanchez, Stou' ahn' Malhtas if he c'n be found..."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 19, 2003)

Malthas,

The more vocal Standishtowner looks around nervously, then quickly shakes your hand and sits down on a barrel nearby.

"Alright," he says, with a distinctly unhappy look.  "This is what happened - but...don' let this get around, see?

Yesterday, early in the afternoon sometime, we was hired to ferry some sailors upriver - a sea captain, Captain McCrenshaw, he said his name was, an' with him, his clerk, I s'pose, was the queerest sort o' man I ever saw.  Thin an' wispy-lookin', with a sort of elven look to his face, but his hair was dead white an' his skin was dead black.  He had red eyes, too - they even glowed in th' dark.

So, we're making good time upriver, to the plantations, when the fog closes in.  Not natural fog, either - went from clear day to pea soup in no time flat.  You could cut thet fog with an old rope, an' then build a wall with pieces.

Now, of course, we - me an' my fellows, I mean - think it's a good idea to turn around; this fog smelt of magic, an' it was the oldest trick in the elvish book.  But McCrenshaw insists we keep going.

All th' same, we're still at least 20 miles downriver from the plantations by th' time night falls.  So we have to go ashore and make a camp.

Thet was when ev'rything went to hell.  In the middle of the night, the elves attacked.  They had pets with them two - a pair of huge wolves, one of which....one of which..." Here he goes slightly green and looks sick at the memory.  He swallows hard and continues unsteadily, "one of which I saw rip th'...th' throat out of my friend.  And th' damned elves were hidin' in th' mist, shootin' us like fish in a barrel, an' we couldn' see them to shoot back.  So we left.

It was only when we had gotten well away when we...err....realized thet th' Captain an' his clerk weren't...which is to say, I thought they were right b'hind me....but they...weren't...."

Malachi & Vemuz,

Speaking of Stout and Sanchez, they soon come tramping aft, apparently having raided the arms chest on the way; they both carry a pair of muskets each, and cartridge boxes, powder horns, and shot pouches for the guns.  Stout has a cutlass stuck in his belt and Sanchez is carrying a worn, battered, and apparently well-used rapier of the southern Espirantish style.

The two sailors come to something vaguely resembling attention; Sanchez making a movement halfway between a salute and a casual nod, and Stout knuckling his forehead in a slightly more military style.

"Mr. Ames' compliments, Mr. Legba, Mr. Thrice-born, Mr. Arfaliunium, an' he said we were need for some kind of expedition," Stout says.


----------



## Xael (Jul 19, 2003)

Jonah sits down against a tree, breathing heavily and wiping sweat off his forehead. He checks if he has any water left that he took from the dead elves, and if found, merrily drinks it.

"Captain... I know it's probably not that brigth idea, but... ...could we rest for a while?"


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 21, 2003)

Malthas' eyes widen as he listens, and his knuckles whiten as he grips the side of the bench.

As the man finishes, he drops his pouch on the bench (probably has about 10-15 gold in it).  He looks directly at the man, and states flatly "You will take this gold.  You will draw me the best map you have ever drawn, showing me exactly where this place was.  And if it is not completely accurate, if my captain comes to injury while I try to figure out where this place is, I will come back here, I will find you, and you will die."  His hand is calmly resting on Tuatha by the end of this statement.  (Intimidate roll: 14+10 = 24).  

OOC: I love that "Cut it with an old rope and build a wall from the pieces" line.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 21, 2003)

Jonah,

The captain looks at you sympathetically, and hands you his own water flask, which is also nearly empty.

"Here," he says. "you prob'ly need it more than I do."

He consults his map once more.

"Restin' looks to be a good idea," he says.  "can't march ourselves into the ground if we still have to fight off th' bloody elves again.  And I don't doubt thet we will.  At any rate, we're still at least 6 hours, prob'ly closer to 7 hours quick march t' th' plantation; aye, catch what rest y' can.  But keep y'r weapons close at hand, mind."

He sits down among the roots of a huge old oak tree and mops his streaming brow.  While he has the iron constitution of a man who had spent a lifetime wresting his living from storms and gales, drift ice and blazing sun, he is still (proportionately, at least) by far your senior.  After a moment or two, he sets to cleaning and priming his pistols, just in case.

"Perhaps," he says after a period of silence, "it might just be best t' sit tight right here; by now Mr. Lang'll have noticed our absence and sent out a search party.  An' it ain't a good idea to go on another 6 or 7 hour's march with no water and barely any food; I wouldn't drink from the river, if I were you, I hear the plantations have fouled it so thet y'll come down with a bad case o' dysentery if y' drink from downriver of th' plantations."

(OOC:  Because of the failed CON check, you will need 4 hours of rest before being able to push on.)

Malthas,

The Standishtowner falls backwards from his barrel and slides to the ground, a pale, perspiring, nerveless mass.

"Mercy, sir, mercy," he croaks, not able to meet your steely gaze.

With hands quivering so badly he can barely hold a pen, he painstakingly draws what is probably the best map in 
Standishtown of the upriver regions on a scrap of parchment he takes from a nearby garbage heap, despite the fact that every time he glances at you, he flinches and makes a great blot of ink on the paper. 

As he finishes the map, you hear someone calling,

"Mr. Swifthand, Mr. Swifthand!" 

It is Ellis Stout, the Ship's Boy.

"Mr. Swifthand, sir, you're wanted back at the CALYPSO'S GRACE," he says, hurrying up to you.  "I heard Mr. Legba say he was puttin' together an expedition to head upriver; they fear th' Captain's been lost on the way to the plantations.  Mr. Legba said to make all haste, sir."

(OOC: Thanks, I do think that was one of my better descriptions...)

(OOC All:  I'll be gone for the next 6 days, on vacation in Canada.  Make you character posts as normal, and I'll get back in the game at the earliest possible instant.  Sorry for the inconvenience.)


----------



## kenjib (Jul 21, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> *"word o' elf raids on dhe plan'tashuns" Malachi replies to Vemuz "an' dhe two ships leavin' dhis mornin' 'ave me concerned. We go as soon as we is ready an' armed- meself, yol, dhe dwarf mage, Sanchez, Stou' ahn' Malhtas if he c'n be found..." *




"I'll be but a moment."  Vemuz stops as Lupe and Sanchez approach.  He returns their salute with a brief gesture and strides off below decks to retrieve his axes and prepare for the expedition.  He returns shortly armed to the teeth with various sizes and shapes of axes as well as a primitive looking bow slung across his back.  He also carries a sack across his shoulder.  "I recommend we gather provisions for  the trip, should things not go as planned."


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 21, 2003)

Malachi gives a quick nod as Vemuz goes below to fetch his kit. 

'We goin' t'find dhe capitan" he explains to Stout and Sanchez "he be more late dhen he shoul'be. You two, mesel', dhe Swordfishar, dhe mage and dhe helmsman as soon as he gets back. 

Yer heard Mr T'riceborn, we need water and tucker and a boat t'take us op dhe river - unde'stand?."...

Once Sanchez and Stout understand the situation and go off to get the provisioning and a boat ready. Malachi too goes below and prepares himself spiritually and physically for the journey ahead

(ooc  kit, Halfspear ready)


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 22, 2003)

Malthas nods grimly.  "My thanks.  Keep the pouch for your news.  If all is well, there will likely be more for you if we return.  Such news could well save his life.  I will be indebted to you."  He turns to the boy.  "That's good.  It'll save me time convincing them to move.  Let's move."  He turns as moves at a barely contained jog straight back to the ship, scanning the deck of the ship as he does, looking for Malachai, and the assembling party.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Nicodemus double checks all of his scrolls and other gear, ready to go. Thinking a bit, he goes down to the galley to get some more supplies, the Captain and Jonah may be lost and no doubt hungry.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 26, 2003)

Vemuz, Malachi, & Nicodemus,

The craft for your expedition is a fairly typical ship's longboat, the same boat that was used to fish Sanchez out of the water during the storm on the previous voyage.  It is a stout, stable craft, as Nicodemus and Vemuz can attest to, having taken it out in a "livin' gale" in the northern Sunset Sea and lived to tell, fairly wide and deep and about twenty feet long.

Working with the efficiency only experienced seamen or highly trained soldiers can accomplish, Stout and Sanchez have the boat lowered away, rigged, and loaded with provisions in less than ten minutes.  For this long haul, they have provided the boat with its stumpy mast and single lugsail, and, given the probability of encountering hostile elves upriver, they have taken the liberty of nestling a brass 2 pounder, a swivel gun, on the stemhead.

Malthas,

You arrive at the CALYPSO'S GRACE in time to see the boatswain, the ship's mage, and Malachi gathered at the taffrail.  The longboat is already in the water and rigged with a single small lugsail, and two seamen, who you recognize as John Stout and Lupe Sanchez, are loading her with provisions and powder.  A small brass swivel gun is nestled in the bows for this particular expedition.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 28, 2003)

Malthas calls out as he spies the party.  "Ahoy the boat!"  He waves the map in his hands.  "If you be settin' out with just that lump of a navigator for a guide, you'll not find McCrenshaw.  But as ever, I shall guide us...."  He grins mischievously.


----------



## kenjib (Jul 29, 2003)

Vemuz points out Malthas to the rest of the crew.  "Malthas starboard."  He calls out the orders to row, establishing a nice steady rhythm as he turns the tiller, setting a bearing for the dock.  When they pull alongside where Malthas is standing, he throws a rope to Malthas so he can pull the ship up to the dock.

"You missed all the fun.  Mr. Lang was a bit cross about our little adventure."  Vemuz smiles a toothy grin that unintentionally appears almost more threatening than jovial.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 29, 2003)

Malthas grins.  "I can't imagine why."  He then turns serious, and speaks at a rapid clip.  "You're going after the Captain and Jonah, yeah?  I've got a map from a pair of Standers that should give us a starting point.  And there's talk of violent elves and wolves, so we'd best be prepared for such like.  Who's going out on the search?  We'll need a tracker, a few blades, a mage would be helpful, and anyone else that can row, I'd think.  Oh, and we'll need some provisions, and some healing potions.  Would you grab some from...."  He trails off, realizing he's begun giving orders.  "That is, can we get some?  One or both of them are likely hurt."


----------



## Uriel (Jul 29, 2003)

Nico pipes up from the rear 'Aye, I've already grabbed additional vittels, as well as a bottle or two of Rum. SHall we away on this Grande Adventure, Mates?' 
Artimus throws cherry seeds at the fish swimming near the surface and at the backs of anyone else hr can get away with, looking innocent and pointing at Nico (who seems lost in concentration).


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 30, 2003)

Malthas nods quickly.  "I am indeed.  Do we have a tracker, or someone that knows the area?"  He then takes out the map, and studies it for a moment.

OOC: Does it seem fairly obvious to Malthas how to get where the Cap'n was last seen?


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 30, 2003)

Malthas, Malachi, Nicodemus, & Vemuz,

Although the river (which the Standishtowners have given the little-used name of the Cromwell) is truly a mighty river, half a mile wide, and Oceanus only knows how long, it is also a sluggish river.  The little longboat, with its lugsail straining in the middling breeze and the rowers rowing a strong rhythm, has no trouble bucking the current, and you proceed up the river at a fast clip.

Vemuz Only,  

The sun is bright today, and there are no clouds.  Seaman Stout, sweating at his oar, strikes up an old rowing shanty;

Black Bird, get up!

Sanchez joins him;

*And she break her Tail* 

White Bird, get up!

*And she does the same* 

Oh Row, pull away!

*Break your backs and snap y'oars*

You recognize the shanty immediately, for it is the same Twice-born oarsong that you heard nearly every day of your youth; when the men were chasing the swordfish, they would chanty that song as they plied their oars.  As you grew, you participated in the oarsong, first pulling an oar and then piloting a swordfish-boat.

For an instant, you feel as though you are on the Island again, steering your boat towards the distant fin of a swordfish.  But only for an instant.  Soon enough you remember that you are on a different kind of hunt this time.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 30, 2003)

Grinning broadly as he listens to the chanty the half-orc turns to Malthas. Despite the gravity of their mission Malachi is happy to be out of town and on the river. 
"so what dhat map be tellin us Malthas?" he asks the halfling, 'dhough ah don't know wha'trust we ken 'ave o' it. How ye be scribblin' maps whilst fumblin' round dhat barwench ah don't know!" he chuckles...


----------



## kenjib (Jul 30, 2003)

The oars cutting through the water sound, in Vemuz' ears, like the wild beating of the drums during his youth, the water rushing under the bow of the boat like the roar of a great celebration bonfire.  The buzzing of cicadas from the shore brings back to him his earliest primal memories of growing up in a world where facing death was nothing more than a simple fact of daily existance, and where men carved their lives from the cruel jungle with all the brutal will of a hacking machete.

The song, the knife, the map.  As the lush banks of the river rolled past he knew that this expedition into the heart of darkness was about more than simply rescuing the captain, but also rescuing his savage soul.

He was not in command of this ship, and yet it was his hand on the tiller...

Vemuz slowly drove up the pace of the rowing just to the breaking point, but not beyond.  "Keep sharp eyes, lads, or the first sign of danger we see could be an arrow in your throat.  Malthas, how much farther to go?  We will hurry so that we are not too late.  We might already be."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Jul 31, 2003)

Vemuz, Malachi, & Nicodemus,

The riverbanks are dense and overgrown, with trees and saplings reaching down almost to the water's edge.  However, about twenty miles upriver, you sight a small beach and a moderate clearing in the underbrush; it looks like a likely place for the boatmen to have beached their craft.

(OOC: spot checks, please)

Malthas,

The longboat skims past the overgrown river banks at a fairly rapid pace; there are not many places where an entire keg-raft could be beached for the night.

However, about twenty miles upriver, and on the right bank, you see a likely-looking break in the underbrush.  There can be little possibility for error; this must be the same clearing marked on the Standishtowner's map, the clearing where they, Jonah, and Captain McCrenshaw were first attacked by elves, and the place where the boatmen fled with the raft and left the Captain and Jonah to their fate.

(OOC: Spot check, please)


----------



## kenjib (Jul 31, 2003)

Vemuz' spot check:  5 + 2 = 7.  Nothin' from me!


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

OoC:Er, Nico rolled a '1' on the spot check... Artimus has a total of '12'...


Nico hums a little ditty, oblivious to the World.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 31, 2003)

(Rolled 7+9=16)

Malachi keeps scanning the shore, his faith in Calypsos grace. His eyes narrow when he sees the clearing 

"Lady guide me" he prays...


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 31, 2003)

Malthas grins at Malachai.  'Now when have I ever had trouble doing anything, m'friend?  Especially when it comes to pleasing a lady?  But this map is as accurate as that poor blighter that drew it could make it, I'd wager.  There was gold a plenty if he was good, and cold death if he was wrong."  Malthas' eyes narrow.  "And I do intend to deliver either back to him.  I think he knew that well enough."

OOC: Sigh.  Spot of 7+0

Malthas spies the put in, and points.  "There, that's the spot.  But be alert - there Cap'n was attack by elves and wolves - they may well still be here."


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 2, 2003)

Malthas, Malachi, Nicodemus, & Vemuz,

Stout and Sanchez row the longboat to shore and anchor it with a small grapple.  They then prime their muskets and load the swivel gun, covering most of the clearing.

The clearing bears signs, both of recent camping, and recent carnage.  The ashes of a burnt-out campfire are heaped in a small pile in the middle of the clearing.  The ground and surrounding brush is spattered and smeared liberally with blood; broken arrow-shafts are littered here and there.

There are two bodies lying in the clearing, both of them horribly mangled.  A man dressed like a Standishtown boatman is sprawled near the remains of the fire; his throat has been torn out and his neck broken, probably by the aforementioned wolves. A musket lies on the ground next to him.

Another man, this one dressed much more flamboyantly, and wearing seaboots, is curled up at the edge of the clearing, his right hand still clutching a gleaming rapier.  His left shoulder bears deep tooth-marks, and his throat, like the Standishtown boatman's, has also been savagely torn away.

Malthas, you recognize him as the musician with the yarting from the tavern; you met him just before the fighting broke out, and in fact you and he drew steel on one another.  That same rapier that he brandished two days ago in the tavern is the one clutched in his dead hand and covered to the hilt in wolf-blood.  Antheos, he said his name was.

However, you all notice something strange; knowing Captain McCrenshaw, and judging by the amount of blood on Antheos' rapier, the elves took casualties as well; however, there are no elven or wolf bodies anywhere within sight.  But there is evidence, mostly near the edge of the clearing, of recently disturbed earth.

Someone has been here before you.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 2, 2003)

Nico looks about, trying to find a trail that would indicate where the Cap'n might have gone to.
Artimus scampers up a nearby tree, trying to get a view of the Cap'n or anyone else, for that matter.
Nico turns to his Mates and says 'Find a trail Lads, and I'll get us to the Cap'n...' 

OoC:If we can pick up any sort of trail, Nico will wait until he thinks that we are fairly close (it's an hour old, etc....depending on the findings of those following) and cast _Locate Object_ on the Coin that he gave the Captain, as he did with everyone back on the ship.


----------



## kenjib (Aug 2, 2003)

Vemuz searches a broad ring around the scene of the battle, a throwing axe in hand, but he seems too distracted to pay close attention to the ground around him, his focus stolen by the shadows all around as he watches for enemies (search check for the ground 6 + 2 = 8, spot for enemies (in case you need it) 13 + 2 = 15).


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2003)

"Elfs" Malachi snarls as he looks at the torn throats of the two dead 
"Calypso keep dhem" he continues consigning their souls into her care "and wot we doin' wit dhe dead?" he asks the others "we ken leave dhem fer dhe wolves, bury dhem here or take dhem back t' dhe ship..."


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 2, 2003)

Malthas steps off the boat, Tuanna in hand.  After studying the area, he shakes his head.  "Someone buried the dead here, but they didn't bury the foreigners.  I say we leave them where they lay - I'd not enjoy being taken in an ambush dealing with them, and they're not going anywhere as it is."  He then looks around the clearing.  "Can anyone tell if the captain was taken, or if he escaped?  Or what happened to Jonah?"


----------



## Reiter (Aug 3, 2003)

*Urgh*

Reiter falls to a seat, lodging himself in a crook between tree and thrice-damned earth. Lids half closed over glazed eyes orient his field of view to the ground. *"Boy I hate bein' ashore. Well, hate not being afloat would be more acerit... accurit.. accrate... goddamn whatever."*


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 3, 2003)

Vemuz,

Despite your distracted state, the footprints of Jonah and Captain McCrenshaw are not hard to see; once away from the trampled and torn up soil where the skirmish transpired, it is easy to see two sets of footprints leading more or less to the North-east, along the damp, muddy riverbank.

Your search for enemies is similarly fruitful; you can clearly see an elf swaddled in a green cloak standing beside a tree, in full view.  The elf is watching Malthas, and is apparently unaware that he has been seen; his bow is in hand, but there is no arrow nocked to the string.

Malachi, Malthas, & Nicodemus,

(OOC: Spot and Listen checks, please)

Reiter,

Although your consciousness isn't much to speak of at this point, you suddenly have a vague impression of something moving in the trees.  the next minute, all is quiet, and you are tempted to dismiss the impression of movement as generated by the laudanum.

Jonah,

Captain McCrenshaw, who had been reclining on a boulder, suddenly sits up and looks around.

"Jonah," he says, making sure of the priming on his pistol, "you see anything out there?"

(OOC: Spot and Listen checks, please...)


----------



## Uriel (Aug 3, 2003)

OoC:Nic Spot 6, Listen 19
Artimus (in the trees) Spot 7, Listen 13


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 3, 2003)

Spot 14+9=23, Listen 9+3=12


----------



## kenjib (Aug 3, 2003)

Vemuz creeps forward with axe in hand.

1.  If the elf threatens to fire, and he is close enough, he will charge and grapple the elf to the ground.

2.  If the elf threatens to fire, and he is not close enough to charge, he will throw his axe.

3.  Preferably, if he can get close enough he'll slip the axe blade under the elf's throat and call out quietly "hold still or I'll slit your throat you filthy whoreson beast of an elf."


----------



## Reiter (Aug 3, 2003)

*Gawddamn*

Reiter tips his hat over, tilting his head with it, contemplating the impression of movement. He leans away from his earthly recliner, then shrugs. It would have been nice to see something interesting in these stinkin' woods. Of course, his hand was getting pretty interesting also, whoa.


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 3, 2003)

Vemuz,

The elf, after a moment, nocks an arrow, but keeps his bow pointed towards the ground.  Still watching Malthas, his back is toward you.

He is only 20, perhaps 25 feet away from you.

(OOC: Move Silently and Hide checks, please...)

Malachi,

You spot a brief flurry of movement among the trees, but hear nothing.

Nicodemus,

You hear a rustle in the underbrush, silenced almost as soon as it began.  However, you see nothing.


----------



## kenjib (Aug 4, 2003)

hide:  18 + 2 = 20
move silently:  16 + 2 = 18

lucky rolls!

Vemuz creeps forward, in an unusually stealthy manner for such a large man.  As he tries to close the distance he watches for the bow to raise and aim.  If it does, he will charge and grapple.  Otherwise, he will continue with plan #3.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 4, 2003)

Snarling at the movement in the bushes Malachi's muscles become tense and he grips his half spear close. Casting about for a better look at what might be there. 

He checks to see where the others are in relation to himself and steps forward towards the movement ready to call Calypsos _Bane_ down upon any hidden foe


----------



## Uriel (Aug 4, 2003)

Nico sends his thoughts to his familiar, and high overhead, a little howler Monkey scampers unseen amongst branches (after depositing his hat and vesy in the bough of a branch), to get a better look at whatever made the noise in the brush...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 5, 2003)

Vemuz,

The elf, still intent on watching Malthas and Malachi, fails to notice you.

That is, until he feels the edge of your blade at his throat.  He stiffens and rolls his eyes fearfully in your direction.

Nicodemus,

As Artimus disappears out of sight amongst the branches, you hear a chattering in your mind;

_...pointy-ears, number one paw and one finger...six paws-worth of man-feet from you..._

Malachi,

(OOC:  Does this mean you cast _Bane_ now, or you have a readied action to cast it?)


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 5, 2003)

OOC: sorry - been busy.

Spot of  3+0 (woo) and listen of 18+2=20 (woo!).


----------



## kenjib (Aug 5, 2003)

Bob Aberton said:
			
		

> *Vemuz,
> 
> The elf, still intent on watching Malthas and Malachi, fails to notice you.
> 
> ...




Vemuz hisses forcefully, but quietly:  "Quiet you, or I slit your throat!  How many of you?"  Vemuz grabs him by the collar to provide a nice counter-pressure to the axe blade pressing against his throat on the other side of his neck.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

OoC:Er, I think that meant that he saw elves, the Captain (Number One paw?) and one finger= a crewman..or I'm wrong.

IC: Nico prepares to cast _Magic Missile_ if he spots any enemies, moving forward slowly towards the disturbance.


----------



## kenjib (Aug 5, 2003)

Forgot that you might need an intimidate check.  I got a 20!  20 + 8 = 28.

Man, the www.irony.com dice server is hot tonight!


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 5, 2003)

Vemuz,

The elf, trembling like the GRACE's topmasts in a hurricane, says nothing, barely breathing, in fact, but holds up 7 fingers.

Nicodemus

(OOC: Actually, "one paw and one finger" is Artimus's way of saying "six;" ie, 1 paw's worth of fingers [5, in other words], and an additional 1 finger.

Sorry for the confusion, but I wanted to demonstrate that Artimus's mind works at least slightly differently than Nico's)

Malthas,

You also hear a slight rustling in the brush, and by now it is clear that elves lurk among the trees.

Malachi,

As you prepare to call down the power of Calypso's _Bane_ on the elves in the brush, Seamen Stout and Sanchez, manning the swivel gun in the boat's bows, have realized that there are enemies among the trees.

"We've loaded wi' grapeshot, Mr. Legba, sir," Stout calls.  "Sh'd we fire into the brush?"  The swivel gun requires several minutes to be loaded once fired, so you know that this is likely the only chance it will have of playing a part in the increasingly more likely skirmish.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

OoC:Sorry,  Either way it's creative-kudos.


----------



## kenjib (Aug 6, 2003)

Vemuz presses the blade a little more firmly against the skin.  "Where?  Point."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 6, 2003)

{ooc sorry about slow response - keep getting 'no server' messages!)

Malachi looks back at the swivel gun and then up to where it is pointed growling he makes a quick check to make sure none of the crew are in line of fire before giving the order

(check Spot check 12+9 = 21. If no crewman are in obvious danger of getting hit he gives the order to fire - otherwise he makes sure everyoneis alert and ready for the likely attack)


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 6, 2003)

Malthas calls out to the brush in common "One would surely die.  Others will follow soon after.  And we are not the only members of our crew coming after them.  Come out, tell us where you have taken them, and we can avoid making your womenfolk weep and tear their hair in grief."

He pulls Tuanna as he speaks, and whispers the command word, causing the blade to glow softly with magic.  

OOC: Bluff, Diplomacy, or Intimidate (whichever you prefer) of 16+10=26


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 7, 2003)

Vemuz,

The elf points a trembling finger over to the general area where Malthas, Malachi, and Nicodemus are standing; about 20 feet to your left.

Malachi,

Both Malthas and Nicodemus are in the line of fire, but Stout and Sanchez keep the gun primed and covering the brush where the bulk of the elves are still hidden; Stout has a lit gunner's match, which he holds poised over the touch-hole.

Malthas,

Whispering emanates from somewhere in the brush, it is hard to say exactly where; the elves seem to be conferring.

Vemuz, Malthas, Malachi, & Nicodemus,

A few moments of utter silence pass, and then the greenery parts; an elf steps forward, moving with eerily quiet steps.  Not a leaf crunches, not a twig snaps underfoot.  He has an oddly ethereal air to him, as though he was not entirely solid.  Despite this, however, he is fairly tall, and physically imposing.  He carries himself with the command and dignity of a true leader; and he dresses like one, as well.  The furs that he wears over a leather kilt - wolfhides, bearskins, fox-pelts - and the gold torc on his neck contribute to an image of barbaric splendor.  His hands are spread and empty, although a hatchet of gleaming obsidian shares space with an truly dangerous-looking bow at his belt.

"Who is leader here?" he asks in broken Hullish (common, in other words).  His poor grammar and strange inflection would ordinarily make the words sound guttural, primitive.  But his voice is the melodious voice of an elf; and he does not sound like he would be out of place in "high society."


----------



## kenjib (Aug 7, 2003)

ooc:  need to get to bed now, sorry I don't have time to reply, but my wife and I are headed in in the morning to have babies, so I'll be indefinitely out of commission.  The general plan for Vemuz now is to keep quiet and use his captive elf as collateral in negotiation if an opportune moment presents itself, but keep quiet if everything is going fine.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 7, 2003)

Malthas looks around the group, and considers for a moment, and then nods to himself.  "Our leader is the man you have captured.  I will act in his stead for now."

He notices the cannon being primed, and does his best to step out of the direct path of fire, also attempting to draw Nico out of the way as well.  He looks at the barbarian elf and nods.  "Have you captured them?  And if so, where are they?"


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 8, 2003)

Malachi stands back allowing Malthas to take the lead in dealing with the elfs. He knows that he is the ranking officer here but is also sure that the halflings gilded tongue will likely get better results than his own would.

He also notes that Malthas at least moves out of the line of fire


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2003)

_Hi gang!  Sorry to interrupt...  couldn't find the OOC thread.  I'm thinking with 700+ threads, it may be time to close this IC thread and start a new one soon.  Bob, would you mind wrapping up this one?  I'll close it once you get a new thread going.

Thanks, and good gaming!_


----------



## Uriel (Aug 8, 2003)

Nico follows Malthas' lead, stepping off to one side, whilst keeping his fingers primed for some magic, should he need it...


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 10, 2003)

Malthas,

The elf chieftain gestures grandly.

"Our clan is great people - our ancestor's trees number in tens of thousands.  We take many captives of late, being a merciful people.  Who is it you seek?  And what you exchange for what you seek?"

Nicodemus, Vemuz, & Malachi,

You watch the negotiations tensely, as do your potential foes, the elves; there is no love lost between Standishtowners and the elves, and you know that in the elves eyes, you may be tainted by your association with the clamdiggers of Standishtown.

(OOC  garyh:  Alright, I'll make a new thread once as my players post their next posts.)


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 10, 2003)

Malthas sees this is not going to be easy.

"One of them is a human, silvered in the hair and beard, a sailing man.  The other is called Jonah.   They were both taken near to here.  You know these men?"


----------



## Bob Aberton (Aug 11, 2003)

OOC Everyone:  Alright, I'm opening the new thread now; from now on, post to Deep Water and Shoals II.


----------



## garyh (Aug 11, 2003)

Part II, right this way.


----------

